# LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte



## Multe (1. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsche euch *2012* nur das Beste, dicke Fische und viel Spass auf Langeland.#h
Im letzten Jahr wart ihr hier im Langeland Thread mehr als fleissig und ich hoffe, es wird auch in diesem Jahr so.
Auch wenn es mal zu Unstimmigkeiten kommt, geht es aber in der Regel doch ruhig zu - und so sollte es auch bleiben.
Ich hoffe, das der Fischfang auf Langeland weiter im Aufwind bleibt, denn 2011 war schon ein sehr gutes Jahr für viele Angler.
Gerade der Fang von Großdorschen im letzten Jahr war besonders gut. Noch besser war jedoch, das fast alle dieser großen Dorschen von Frauen gefangen wurden.#:
Also Jungs, strengen wir uns in diesem Jahr besonders an.
Gruß Multe:a


----------



## patrik41 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Noch 139 Tage bis Langeland 2012


----------



## carlsberg (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr an alle. Urlaub ist gebuch für den 1.9.12 dann geht es für 1Woche nach langeland.aber bis dahin ist noch viel zeit.


----------



## steff68 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Einen schönen guten Morgen und ein fröhes neues Jahr,
wir sind in der 2. Osterwoche wieder auf der Insel (Bukkemose).
Bis denn ....

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Multe (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, das gibt eine harte Woche für dich. Da wird gedrillt bis sich die Haken biegen. |kopfkrat
Ich bin in dieser Zeit auch noch in Spodsbjerg.
gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

jawohlja bis die Oberarme platzen Multe.sind auch in spodsbjerg . Wenn dieses jahr genauso wird wie das letzte kann es ja nur gut werden. Hoffe das wir uns dort mal  tteffen werden.


----------



## Multe (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das hoffe ich doch auch das wir uns einmal sehen. Da werden wir mal den dicken Dorschen so richtig fest auf den Schwanz treten.


----------



## carlsberg (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

das ist eine ansage . Die kann ich nur bestätigen. So wird es gemacht.pumpen pumpen pumpen


----------



## Michael Horn (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

auch ich wünsche allen alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit für 2012. 

Für mich sind 3 Termine fest gebucht --- 04.04.bis 14.04.12 --- 30.06 bis 07.07.12 und 04.08. bis 11.08.12. Ein vierter Termin in Oktober ist wahrscheinlich aber noch nicht sicher. 

Bis dahin wird wohl noch kräftig am neuen Angelboot restauriert werden. 

Grüsse Michael


----------



## Sicki67 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin von 07.04.12 - 14.04.12 das erste mal auf Langeland, genauer gesagt in Spodsbjerg. Vieleicht kann ich mir hier ja noch den einen oder anderen Tip für den Langelandbelt erlesen.
Gruß Sicki #a


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,wünsche allen hier ein frohes neues Jahr,
auch wir sin in diesem Jahr zum zweiten mal auf Langeland
vom05.05-12.05. hoffen auf schöne Fische.


----------



## ralle88 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche allen Lesern dieser Seiten ein gutes neues Jahr. In den letzten Jahren hat sich dieser Thread sehr schön entwickelt, fachlich fundiert und menschlich sehr in Ordnung. Ist ja nicht immer so. 
Wir fahren in diesem Jahr schon am 31. März zum Anangeln. Hoffentlich gibt es keinen späten Winter. Haus ist gebucht über Novasol, Boot natürlich bei Nikolaj. Wird unser achtes Mal und vor allem die letzten Jahre sind die Fänge immer besser geworden. 

Gruß Ralph  #h#h


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Boardies!
Wünsche auch allen Langelandfahrern einen tollen Start in die Angelsaison / ins Jahr 2012!
Wenn alles klappt, werde ich dieses Jahr auch mal wieder den Langelandbelt unsicher machen......


----------



## Feuer35 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Boardies.
Auch von mir ein gesundes und fischreiches neues Jahr. Ich bin mit 3 unerfahrenen Anglern vom 14.4.-21.4. auf Langeland. Vieleicht kann man sich ja mal mit einer erfahrenen Truppe zu einem gemeinsamen Bootsausflug verabreden.
Lg Karsten


----------



## mirko.nbg (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir fahren im Frühjahr auch zum 3. mal hin!
Kennt jemand den kleinen See im Ferienhausgebiet in Spodsbjerg (südliche Richtung,beim Angelladen links rein und recht weit hinten). Wir haben dort ein Haus direkt mit Seegrundstück.
Weiss jemand ob man dort auch Fischen kann,wenn mal schlechtes Wetter sein sollte?

Gruß Mirko und allen viel Erfolg auf Langeland!


----------



## Multe (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Mirko, Dorsche wirst du in dem See leider nicht fangen - aber Karauschen.
Da würde ich doch lieber an den P&T hinter der Fähre gehen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Am 26.5-2.6 2012 gehts wieder nach Spodsberge.
Ich hoffe das ich dich endlich mal live kennenlernen kann Multe damit ich mir ein paar Tricks abschauen kann#6


----------



## Multe (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Heringsfetzen 04, da musst du aber schon im März kommen wenn du mich sehen willst.
Bin da wegen den PENN - Meerestagen( 18. - 22. März) und dem DAM - Meeresevent.(25. - 28. März)
Gruß Multe


----------



## ralle88 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Multe,

da wünsche ich Dir so viel Erfolg wie letztes Jahr zur selben Zeit. Deine Fangberichte damals waren ja mehr als gut. Bitte lass auch in diesem Jahr von Dir hören.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Multe (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Haj Ralph, ich danke dir. Natürlich werden wir uns wieder bemühen etwas zu fangen und ich werde auch täglich über unsere Fänge berichten. 
Im Moment werden im Svendborgsund sogar richtig gute Dorsche ( +3kg) mit der Spinnrute vom Ufer aus gefangen - das lässt hoffen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Solem (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen und ein frohes neues Jahr,

wir haben momentan noch keinen Langelandurlaub gebucht. Aber das wird kommen sobald der Sommer-Semester-Plan raus ist. 

Viele Grüße und viele gute Dorsche in 2012


----------



## Greenhorn (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Zusammen, Euch allen wünsche ich ein gesundes und fischreiches 2012. 

Bin mit meiner Familie vom 7.-14.4. in Spodbjerg. Hoffe, dass es nicht so windig wird wie letztens im Oktober, nicht dass mir am Ende noch meine alten Herrschaften (Ü70) aus dem Boot fallen ;-)


----------



## Hansen fight (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Wir fahren im Frühjahr auch zum 3. mal hin!
> Kennt jemand den kleinen See im Ferienhausgebiet in Spodsbjerg (südliche Richtung,beim Angelladen links rein und recht weit hinten). Wir haben dort ein Haus direkt mit Seegrundstück.
> Weiss jemand ob man dort auch Fischen kann,wenn mal schlechtes Wetter sein sollte?
> 
> Gruß Mirko und allen viel Erfolg auf Langeland!



Hallo Mirko
Wir haben seit ca 10Jahren auch wie auch dieses Jahr ein Haus an dem Teich. Dort darf seit seit Jahren nicht mehr geangelt werden. Ist eh nur Kleinfisch drin. Letztes Jahr im Frühjahr trieben nach der Schneeschmelze etliche tote Aale auf dem Wasser.


----------



## carlsberg (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

heute Mittag wird erstmal auf die angelmesse nach duisburg gefahren . Um ein paar geheimwaffen zu kaufen.und mein kumpel brauch noch eine rute und rolle er fährt zum erstemal mit nach LL . Hat jemand eine Empfehlung  für rute und rolle


----------



## patrik41 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ein Foto zum träumen!
Spodbjerg Hafen Sonnenaufgang Juni 2011!


----------



## 30mike (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Oh Mann wird Zeit,
sind wieder Anfang Mai dort.
Gruß
Sam


----------



## Spedi123 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Am 21.04. geht es englich wieder für 1 Woche  nach LL!

... und es sind bis dahin noch lange 149322 Minuten :c


----------



## kokanee (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Servus zusammen, #h#h

besser spät als gar nicht, auch aus der Pfalz noch ein Gesundes und Erfolgreiches Jahr 2012.
Bin vom 28.04. - 12.05.12 in Spodsbjerg und im Sommer vom 25.08. - 15.09.12 in Bukkemose. 
Was machen meine drei Kollegen aus Höxter? 

Grüße aus der Pfalz
kokanee


----------



## Michael Horn (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Pfälzer,

haben die Tips im letzten Sommerurlaub etwas gebracht? Haben keinen Urlaubsbericht von Dir gelesen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo nochmal,

falls noch jemand ein gutes Angelboot sucht...... verkaufe gerade mein Sturmboot. Ist bestens Langeland erprobt und hat schon einige Dorsche gesehen. 

Hier zu finden:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180792144473?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Gruß Michael


----------



## Nick*Rivers (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

weiß einer von euch wie ich IBI aktuell erreichen kann? Bin mitte April wieder auf der Insel und habe noch kein Boot. Hat er vielleicht gerade Urlaub? Seit mehreren Tagen kriege ich ihn nicht ans Telefon.


----------



## Multe (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch Nikolaj braucht einmal Urlaub !!!!!|abgelehn
Nächste Woche läuft wieder alles normal.#x
Gruß Multe


----------



## Nick*Rivers (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So was! Aber auch unser lieber Bundespräsident bekommt Urlaub, obwohl, ob er das verdiehnt hat....ist anderes Thema...


----------



## kokanee (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi Pfälzer,
> 
> haben die Tips im letzten Sommerurlaub etwas gebracht? Haben keinen Urlaubsbericht von Dir gelesen.
> 
> Gruß Michael


 

Hallo Michael,

ja die Tipps waren nicht schlecht, Danke. Hatte nur so meine Mühe das Boot alleine zu trailern bin deshalb nach Spodsbjerg ausgewichen. Hatte dort einen Liegeplatz im Hafen gemietet. 
Wenn ich vorher gewußt hätte das bis zu 8km/h Strömung im Belt herrscht hätte ich mein schweres Norwegen Gerät mitgenommen!! Werde dieses Jahr alles mitschleppen obwohl ich denke bei 8 km/h Strömung und Wind wird es schon fast schwierig halbwegs venünftig zu fischen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand aus dem Forum Tips geben wie man bei solcher Strömung fischen kann.

Grüße aus der Pfalz
Willi


----------



## Michael Horn (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Willi, 

habe mir vorletzte Woche auch ein anderes Boot zugelegt. Ein Kajütboot, ähnlich Shetland 570. Im Moment ist das Boot komplett entkernt. Die Spachtelarbeiten sollen bis Ende der Woche abgeschlossen sein, so dass ich mit dem Lackieren und Wiederaufbau spätestens Anfang Februar beginnen kann. Das Boot muss bis Anfang April fertig sein. 
Weiß auch noch nicht, wie das mit dem Trailern in Bukkemose aussieht. Aber dort liegst Du ja Zentral und bis gleich in Spodsbjerg oder Bagenkop. Schaun wir mal, zuerst muss das Boot mal fertig werden und dann sehn wir weiter.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ja die Tipps waren nicht schlecht, Danke. Hatte nur so meine Mühe das Boot alleine zu trailern bin deshalb nach Spodsbjerg ausgewichen. Hatte dort einen Liegeplatz im Hafen gemietet.
> Wenn ich vorher gewußt hätte das bis zu 8km/h Strömung im Belt herrscht hätte ich mein schweres Norwegen Gerät mitgenommen!! Werde dieses Jahr alles mitschleppen obwohl ich denke bei 8 km/h Strömung und Wind wird es schon fast schwierig halbwegs venünftig zu fischen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand aus dem Forum Tips geben wie man bei solcher Strömung fischen kann.
> ...



Hallo nochmal,

im letzten Jahr hat mal jemand davon erzählt, dass er schwere Bleie dranhängt und darüber zwei Beifänger und dann quasi nur schleifen lässt. Ich denke, dass diese Methode bei stärkerer Strömung gar nicht schlecht ist. 
Brauchst Du natürlich ne starke Rute.

Gruß


----------



## Murdock7481 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin dieses Jahr das erste mal vom 28.06-07.07 in Spodsbjerg mit 2Freunden zum Angeln. wäre super wenn ihr mir ein paar Tips geben könntet zb. welches Fanggerät muß ich mitnehmen also blinker technisch 70-150g ? und super wäre auch wenn ihr mir gute Fangplätze verratet. vielen dank schonmal für eure Tips!


----------



## Multe (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej Murdock7481, mit den Fangplätzen kann man jetzt noch nichts genaues sagen, da man erst abwarten muss wie sich der Winter noch entwickelt. Normal fängt man um diese Jahreszeit sehr gut südlich des grünen Turmes. Pilker bis 150gr ist auch ok. Nur solltest du dir noch 2-3 Jigköpfe in 200gr mitnehmen und Shads um 15cm.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Murdock7481 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

südlich des grünen Turmes hm ok. den werden wir schon finden!


----------



## ZiggyStardust (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Es gibt ein Buch von der Rapsbande... Angeln rund um Langeland.
Mehr als empfehlenswert.....

Zumal da erklärt wird, dass der grüne Turm... eine Markierungstonne ist :m

Kauf Dir auf alle Fälle das Buch... macht beim Lesen schon Superheiss auf die Insel und Du bekommst Hinweise auf Strände, falls das Wetter mal nicht mitspielt....

Ziggy


----------



## ZiggyStardust (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

http://www.amazon.de/Angelf%C3%BChrer-Langeland-K%C3%BCste-K%C3%BCstenangeln-Bootsangeln/dp/3937868062/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326745612&sr=8-1


----------



## Multe (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Murdock7481, lass die Finger von dem Buch, denn da steht nichts drin was man gebrauchen kann. Da gibt es viel bessere Infos über LL.
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

ich lebe noch!!!!!!

Euch allen wünsche ich ein frohes neues Jahr und bei Einigen von Euch eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel!

Wo könnte der Fehler sein?

Gruß Shorty


----------



## Murdock7481 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Murdock7481, lass die Finger von dem Buch, denn da steht nichts drin was man gebrauchen kann. Da gibt es viel bessere Infos über LL.
> Gruß Multe




Alles klar!#6 is ja auch noch sooo lange hin bis zum Urlaub.Wir werden uns aktuelle Infos vor Ort im Angellanden holen!Erstmal werden am WE Fischfrikadelen gemacht um die wartezeit ein wenig zu verkürzen


----------



## Multe (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej shorty - Wo könnte der Fehler sein? - ??????
Hast du etwa die Lust am Angeln verloren???
Gruß Multe


----------



## Z@nder (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,

auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr. Wir sind Anfang Mai mit Ruhrgebietler und 4 anderen Kollegen wieder auf LL.
Wird bestimmt viel los sein zu dieser Zeit, da wir gerade noch die letzten Boote bei IBI ergattern konnten. Hey Multe vielleicht sehen wir uns ja.
Gruss Z@nder


----------



## Michael Horn (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Walter, 

hast Du nicht Angst, dass der Winter verspätet so richtig einbricht und im März da oben nix mit Angeln ist.  

Gruß


----------



## Multe (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja Michael, das ist die letzten Tage unser Thema Nr.1. Wir hatten das schon einmal im März, das ab Hamburg alles dicht war. Oder 2010 wo das Eis in Faaborg bis raus zu den Inseln war. 
Aber was solls - da machen wir uns ein paar ruhige Tage. Es sind ja etliche Angler in dieser Zeit - speziell zu den beiden Veranstaltungen - auf der Insel und da schauen wir uns dann bei Thomas im Laden einige aktuelle Angelfilme an.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Michael Horn (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir kommen ja auch schon Anfang April, da kann es unter Umständen ja noch genauso sein. 
Wollen wir mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen und einfach hoffen, dass dies nicht eintrifft. 

Weisst Du, ob ich im Internet die Preise für Liegeplätze im Hafen Spodsberg erfahren kann. Ich bin am überlegen, ob wir dieses Mal einen festen Platz für ne Wochen mieten sollen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Wobblerfan (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin ! Guck hier mal , da erfährst Du alles . 
www.spodsbjerghavn.dk           Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Michael Horn (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke, das ist genau das was ich wissen wollte.

Gibt es solch eine Seite auch vom Hafen Bagenkop, damit ich mal vergleichen kann, konnte beim googeln nichts finden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Rene161281 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin, 
Ich und Oli74 und zwei weitere werden auch dieses Jahr wieder vom 2.-9. Juni dabei sein. Diesmal Spodsbjerg. Haus über Novasol und das Boot bei IBI. Wollen mal hoffen, dass es dieses Jahr mit den Fängen erfolgreicher wird. Hatten letztes Jahr nicht soviel Glück. Sind aber trotzdem nicht verhungert... Und vielleicht trifft man ja auch den ein oder anderen hier aus dem Forum zum Erfahrungsaustausch bei nem Bierchen. :m


----------



## Wobblerfan (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Danke, das ist genau das was ich wissen wollte.
> 
> Gibt es solch eine Seite auch vom Hafen Bagenkop, damit ich mal vergleichen kann, konnte beim googeln nichts finden.
> 
> Gruß Michael


Guck hier nochmal . Die Preise sind leider von 2010 #c . Eventuell Den Hafenmeister eine Mail schicken ? 
Mal was anderes ! Ich habe letztes Wochenende bei Nikolaj ein Boot gemietet , auch sogleich eine Bestätigung bekommen mit dem Hinweis , Mietvertrag , Anzahlung usw. kommt mit der Post . Noch ist nichts angekommen |kopfkrat . 
Vielleicht ist er im Urlaub #c .   Gruß Wf    #h   www.*bagenkophavn*.*dk*/


----------



## kokanee (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Danke, das ist genau das was ich wissen wollte.
> 
> Gibt es solch eine Seite auch vom Hafen Bagenkop, damit ich mal vergleichen kann, konnte beim googeln nichts finden.
> 
> Gruß Michael


 
Hallo Michael,

habe immer ein Haus in Bukkemose mit Meerblick, aber Vorsicht, wenn in Bukkemose Ententeich Wetter ist kann es Dir passieren das Du unter Umständen in Bagenkop nicht aus dem Hafen kommst weil der Wind aus Süd oder Südwest auf den Hafen bläst. Keine Chance zum rausfahren! Bin öfters umsonst nach Bagenkop gefahren!!

Gruß Willi


----------



## renegade1848 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin moin,

so, gerade gebucht, 26.05. - 16.06. Familienurlaub in Ristinge. Bukkemose konnte ich diesmal nicht durchsetzen, naja.

Wollte mich ja erstmal "nur" im Brandungsangeln und beim Spinnen auf MeFos versuchen, dazu werde ich sicher in den jeweiligen Trööts nochmal 'rumnerven. Ich frage mich allerdings auch, wo außer an den Put&Take-Seen ich mein Süßwassergedöns auch noch gebrauchen könnte. Beispielsweise scheint da direkt in der Nähe unseres Hauses ein See (Link) zu sein (Brackwasser?). Kann mir einer von euch etwas dazu sagen? Oder auch, wo man sonst noch in der Ecke sein Glück versuchen könnte?

MfG,

René


----------



## Multe (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej renegade, lass da die Rute aus dem Wasser. Das ist das Nørreballe Nor und geht in das Tryggelev Nor über. Das ist ein 68ha großes Vogel - und Naturreservat.
Gruß Multe


----------



## renegade1848 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Oh, na dann ist das natürlich tabu.

Egal, ist ja genug Meer da...


----------



## Lockenfrosch (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> habe immer ein Haus in Bukkemose mit Meerblick, aber Vorsicht, wenn in Bukkemose Ententeich Wetter ist kann es Dir passieren das Du unter Umständen in Bagenkop nicht aus dem Hafen kommst weil der Wind aus Süd oder Südwest auf den Hafen bläst. Keine Chance zum rausfahren! Bin öfters umsonst nach Bagenkop gefahren!!
> 
> Gruß Willi




Hallo Willi,

bei uns wars genau andersrum. Wir hatten ein Boot bei Haus&Boot gemietet und mussten slippen an der Ostküste, das war wegen des Ostwinds schlichtweg unmöglich, beim ersten Versuch schon ist uns das Boot fast abgesoffen. Also sind wir nach Bagenkop und haben das Boot da in den Hafen gelegt. War dann eine schöne Woche mit vielen guten Fischen.


----------



## renegade1848 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

mal so aus Neugier - wo geht ihr eigentlich auf der Insel Angelzeuch kaufen, wenn das Mitgebrachte nicht reicht?

Gruß,

René


----------



## carlsberg (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute ich weis nicht ob es hier her gehört bin auf der suche nach einem guten vakuumierer . kann mir jemand helfen welches gerät etc. hätte so 200 taler zu verfügung. habe mir schon ein von la-va angeschaut der v100 .


----------



## carlsberg (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi renegade1848  die meiste Leute  wenn sie in spodsbjerg  sind gehen ins Angelcentrum zum Thomas . Ist ein sehr netter und Mensch und hat auch immer super Tipps für einen. Und eine Riesige auswahl an Pilker. Aber um vor zu sorgen kannst du auch bei BSF-Pilker.de super einkaufen


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> habe immer ein Haus in Bukkemose mit Meerblick, aber Vorsicht, wenn in Bukkemose Ententeich Wetter ist kann es Dir passieren das Du unter Umständen in Bagenkop nicht aus dem Hafen kommst weil der Wind aus Süd oder Südwest auf den Hafen bläst. Keine Chance zum rausfahren! Bin öfters umsonst nach Bagenkop gefahren!!
> 
> Gruß Willi



Ich bin ja am hin und her überlegen und werde es so machen, dass ich je nach Wind mal dort und mal dort slippen werde. Jetzt muss erst mal das Boot fertig werden, sonst hat sich die Frage mit dem Slippen sowieso erledigt. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## stiegl (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Rene161281 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> Ich und Oli74 und zwei weitere werden auch dieses Jahr wieder vom 2.-9. Juni dabei sein. Diesmal Spodsbjerg. Haus über Novasol und das Boot bei IBI. Wollen mal hoffen, dass es dieses Jahr mit den Fängen erfolgreicher wird. Hatten letztes Jahr nicht soviel Glück. Sind aber trotzdem nicht verhungert... Und vielleicht trifft man ja auch den ein oder anderen hier aus dem Forum zum Erfahrungsaustausch bei nem Bierchen. :m



hallo. wir( meine gute unser hund und ich) haben für diese woche ein haus in Tranekär. ist das erste mal für mich. bin sonst ein süßwasserfischer. will mir aber mal ein gerät ausborgen und mitnehmen. hab nur leider keinen plan wie es funzt. vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen und ihr könnt mir mal was zeigen, so das ich nich schneider bleib.:q
*
*


----------



## Murdock7481 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
Kann mir jemand was zu den Hütten auf dem Campingplatz in Spodsbjerg sagen? ich hab grade mit dem Campingwart telefoniert und ich finde den Preis den er mir für 10Tage gemacht hat wirklich gut so das ich am überlegen bin am Samstag direkt zu buchen. wenn das Wetter mitspielt sind wir sowieso nur zum schlafen in der Hütte ansonten aufn Wasser nä... also es handelt sich um eine M2 Hütte. vielen dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## stiegl (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wir haben dieses: http://www.sonneundstrand.de/ferien...en/tranekaer/ferienhaus-6personen-75-4007.htm

sieht gut aus. is zwar ein bischen weg vom strand aber dafür sehr schick und preiswert wars auch.


----------



## Multe (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Murdock, zum Schlafen sind die Hütten in Ordnung. Ich kenne ein paar Holländer die sind da auch immer. Die sanitären Einrichtungen waren da auch richtig sauber. 
Da hat aber der Besitzer gewechselt. Vorher war da alles ok.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej stiegl, so weit ist das Haus nicht vom Strand entfernt. Auf dem ersten Bild kannst du sogar fast den Leuchtturm sehen. Von da bist du in 5 Min. in den besten Mefofanggründen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Harti (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



stiegl schrieb:


> wir haben dieses: http://www.sonneundstrand.de/ferien...en/tranekaer/ferienhaus-6personen-75-4007.htm
> 
> sieht gut aus. is zwar ein bischen weg vom strand aber dafür sehr schick und preiswert wars auch.



 Hej Stiegel,

super Haus, hatte es vor einigen Jahren auch schon mal gebucht.
Zum Angeln:
klasse Mefostrand vor der Haustür, Brandungsangeln auf Platte ist möglich, musst aber schon sehr weit werfen können um Erfolg zu haben und nach Spodsbjerg ist auch nicht weit um sich ein Boot zu leihen. 
Unterm Strich ein guter Einstieg für Langeland!

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## stiegl (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hey harti, das ja'n ding. hast hoffentlich welche drin gelassen!:q
das mit dem weit werfen wird hoffentlich klappen, denn Multe hat mir zwei prima MeFo-Ruten empfohlen. danke Multe, auf diesem weg! man ich kanns nich erwarten!!!


----------



## Multe (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jetzt hat der Winter Langeland voll im Griff.http://www.vintertrafik.dk/
_Die letzten Tage wurden im Svendborgsund etliche schöne Dosche über 3kg mit der Spinnrute vom Ufer aus gefangen._
Hoffen wir, das im März das Wasser eisfrei ist, denn der Odensefjord ist ganz schön gefroren und auch die Køgebucht hat eine Eisschicht.


----------



## kokanee (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> bei uns wars genau andersrum. Wir hatten ein Boot bei Haus&Boot gemietet und mussten slippen an der Ostküste, das war wegen des Ostwinds schlichtweg unmöglich, beim ersten Versuch schon ist uns das Boot fast abgesoffen. Also sind wir nach Bagenkop und haben das Boot da in den Hafen gelegt. War dann eine schöne Woche mit vielen guten Fischen.


 
Hallo Lockenfrosch,

ist ja klar wenn Ostwind ist kannst Du in Bagenkop besser slippen bzw aus dem Hafen kommen. Aber wenn Du um die Landzunge Richtung Osten willst hast Du denn selben Wind wie in Bukkemose. Die Frage ist halt woher weis ich welcher Wind ind Bagenkop ansteht wenn ich in Bukkemose aufs Wasser schaue. Anderes Thema: Wie wäre es wenn sich einige Ferienhausanbieter bzw. Bootsverleiher Gedanken machen würden eine einigermaßen vernünftige Slipanlage in Bukkemose zu errichten wo einzelne Angler (z.B. 1 Person#6)auch mal ein Boot alleine slippen können (so mit Steg usw.). Wäre mit Sicherheit auch schonender für die Boote der Bootsverleiher. Na ja, schaun, wir mal.

Gruß Willi


----------



## kokanee (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Ich bin ja am hin und her überlegen und werde es so machen, dass ich je nach Wind mal dort und mal dort slippen werde. Jetzt muss erst mal das Boot fertig werden, sonst hat sich die Frage mit dem Slippen sowieso erledigt.
> 
> Gruß Michael


 
Hallo Michael,

hau rein das Dein Boot noch fertig wird, wenn Du noch Hilfe brauchst sag bescheid wenn möglich helfe ich gerne.

Gruß Willi


----------



## shorty 38 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kokanee, Morten wollte dort sogar schon einen kleinen Hafen bauen. Der dänische Umweltschutz hat dabei aber nicht mitgespielt. Ein Steg muß jedes Jahr im Frühjahr wegen des Eisganges wieder aufgebaut werden und im Herbst wieder abgebaut werden. Gruß Shorty


----------



## HoHo (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,

wir sind auch zu dritt ab dem 24.03. für eine Woche auf LL. Wird mal wieder Zeit nach 5 Jahren Abstinenz.
Hoffen wir dann mal gemeinsam das der Winter uns nicht quer kommt. erst passiert gar nix und nun geht´s los mit dem Frost...Sogar in unserem schönen Land der Ostfriesen
Also denn...wünsche Euch allen viele schöne Tage auf LongIsland und krumme Ruten


----------



## Multe (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja, der Frost kommt richtig unpassend auf Langeland, denn gerade die letzen Tage wurden richtig gute und auch viele Meerforellen über 2kg gefangen. So wie es aussieht, wird die Kälte auch die nächsten Tage noch anhalten. Wollen wir nur hoffen, das sich die Mefos nicht verziehen und das Wetter bis März etwas wärmer wird, denn laut DMI sollen die Minusgrade den ganzen Februar anhalten.


----------



## HoHo (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja Multe..das habe ich auch gelesen..Zumindest bis mitte Februar. Naja, ändern können wir eh nichts und die Buchung steht. Haus und Boot warten auf uns. Irgendwas wird schon gehen. Ich war 2010 im Februar an der Nordseeseite nähe Hvide Sande...das war richtig übel..meine Herren. Nur kalt und Eis, Eis, Eis..Noch ist nicht März und wer sagt denn das wir da nicht schonmal Grillwetter haben


----------



## Multe (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej HoHo, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am 25. März beim DAM Meeres - Event. Das war die letzten Jahre immer sehr gut.
gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hallo Lockenfrosch,
> 
> Anderes Thema: Wie wäre es wenn sich einige Ferienhausanbieter bzw. Bootsverleiher Gedanken machen würden eine einigermaßen vernünftige Slipanlage in Bukkemose zu errichten wo einzelne Angler (z.B. 1 Person#6)auch mal ein Boot alleine slippen können (so mit Steg usw.). Wäre mit Sicherheit auch schonender für die Boote der Bootsverleiher. Na ja, schaun, wir mal.
> 
> Gruß Willi


 
Hi Willi,

Shorty hat recht. Auch ich habe schon mit Morten darüber gesprochen, ob man da nicht zumindest einen kleinen Steg bauen könnte. Bekam die selbe Antwort wie Shorty. Da spielt die Kommune angeblich nicht mit. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> hau rein das Dein Boot noch fertig wird, wenn Du noch Hilfe brauchst sag bescheid wenn möglich helfe ich gerne.
> 
> Gruß Willi


 
Danke für das Angebot. Im Moment komm ich klar. Bootsrumpf geht morgen zu nem Kumpel, da mir das Teil neu mit Farbe eindeckt. Motor ist fertig, hat ne große Inspektion hinter sich und schnurrt wie ein Bienchen. Wenn alles normal läuft, dann denke ich, dass ich in ca. 3-4 Wochen mit dem Innenausbau beginnen kann. Im Moment bin ich noch gut in der Zeit. März wird bestimmt etwas hektischer, evtl. kome ich dann auf Dein Angebot zurück.

Gruß Michael


----------



## HoHo (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Multe,

ja das wird auf jeden Fall so sein das wir zum Event da sind. Freu mich schon riesig drauf...das ist ja schlimmer als Fieber


----------



## shorty 38 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, die Begründung der Kommune war glaube ich, daß sich die Strömungsverhältnisse durch die Schutzmolen im LL-Belt verändern könnten. Hat sich diese Kommune auch die Gedanken über die Brücke über den großen Belt gemacht? Oder hatte hier das dänische Wirtschaftsministerium das Sagen? Für die Öresundquerung hat man sogar eine künstliche Insel aufgeschüttet. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Murdock7481 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So das erste mal Langeland ist gebucht!!!)) vom 27.06--07.07.12 Campingplatz Spodsbjerg!!!wollen mal hoffen das dass Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## HoHo (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Murdock,

willkommen im Verein der Rastlosen Ist doch ´ne gute Zeit um Urlaub zu machen. Und Fische gibt´s immer irgendwo. Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und knattern in der Bremse Deiner Rolle


----------



## dynamofan1987 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,
ich wollte dieses Jahr das erste mal überhaupt zum Meerangeln fahren und habe mir dafür Langeland ausgesucht.
Könnt ihr mir evtl helfen bei der richtigen Wahl der Ausrüstung?
Also welche Angel, Rolle und Schnur würdet ihr empfehlen?

Ich wäre über hilfreiche Tipps sehr dankbar

Gruß Eric


----------



## Multe (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej dynamofan1987, erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier im Board.
bei www.bootsverleih.dk findst du unter Kunden Info erst einmal so einiges. Hier gibt es auch eine Checkliste wo ein Teil deiner Fragen beantwortet wird. 
Für weitere Infos sollten wir hier wissen, in welchem Monat du fährst und was du fangen willst. Hast du vor , nur vom Ufer aus zu fischen oder willst du auch mit dem Boot raus?
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier mal einen Link von den Fähren in DK. http://www.faergen.dk/
Diese Strecke http://www.faergen.dk/ruter/alsfaergen.aspx benutze ich immer.


----------



## Multe (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej dynamofan1987, wie wäre das ???
http://www.wideopen.dk/pi/Sea_Trout_Angler_on_Fyn_1913_106.aspx


----------



## HoHo (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Dynamo Es lebe die SGD

herzlich willkommen im Board. Langeland ist eine gute Wahl und hier sind jede Menge Leutz die einem weiterhelfen. Viel Spaß auf LL und bleib den schwarz/gelben treu


----------



## dynamofan1987 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,
also ich fahre im Juli nach Langeland. 
Im Hafen Lohals wäre dann das Boot.
Wie gesagt ich bin absoluter Neuling was Meerangeln angeht war bisher einmal zum Hochseeangeln vor Dänemark.
Hauptsächlich wollte ich vom Boot aus angeln und am liebsten möchte ich einen 50 Pfund Dorsch rausholen .

Ps.: Morgen geht es endlich wieder los 2:1 gegen Fürth |wavey:


----------



## Multe (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej dynamofan1987, Juli ist sehr gut, nur Lohals dafür um so schlechter. Im Sommer stehen die Dorsche in den tiefen Löchern und Rinnen und das hast du vor Lohals nicht, denn um ins tiefe Wasser zu kommen, müsstest du min. bis hoch zur No. 33 fahren und das ist eine ganze Ecke. Vor Lohals hast du fast nur flacheres Wasser und ein paar Löcher, die über 20m tief sind. Makrele und Plattfisch kannst du sehr gut fangen aber für Dorsch musst du schon hoch Richtung Brücke. 
Zu dieser Jahreszeit kannst du da _*nur *_vom Boot aus angeln.
gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo dynamofan, ich kann mich da nur Multe anschließen. Über 90% der Angler hier im Board fahren nach Spodsbjerg oder nach Bagenkop, bzw. Südlangeland. Kaum ein Member postet hier und auch in anderen Foren über Lohals und Umgebung. Ferner kommt bei Lohals noch der Westwind zur Geltung, der Dir den einen oder anderen windbedingten Ausfalltag bescheren wird. Kann Dir natürlich auch in Bagenkop passieren. Trotzdem viel Spaß dort oben und genieß die tolle Landschaft. Gruß Shorty


----------



## dynamofan1987 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,
danke schonmal für die Antworten klingt ja leider nicht gerade so gut.
Fängt man dort absolut nix oder ist der ein oder andere Fisch schon drin?

Was würdet ihr vorschlagen. Eher ein Fereienhaus mieten und dann das Boot vor Ort (dann halt vom Haus aus eher gen Süden oder andere Seite von Lohals zum Angeln gehen) oder eher beides zusammen.

Ist zu dieser Zeit überhaupt ein Boot woanders frei oder wird das eher eng? Wie liegen denn so die Preise zur Bootsmiete?


----------



## Multe (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Juli/ August wirst du in Spodsbjerg schon ein Boot bekommen. Dorsch wirst du mit Sicherheit direkt vor Lohals nicht fangen, denn die stehen zu dieser Jahreszeit tiefer 25m.
Hast du große Wege zum Hafen wo das Boot liegt, bist du halt immer eine Weile unterwegs. Spodsbjerg - Lohals etwa 25km eine Strecke.


----------



## dynamofan1987 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich schaue mich mal um ob ich evtl in Spodsbjerg ein Häuschen finde. Könnt ihr mit für diese Region passendes Angelgerät empfehlen?


----------



## Murdock7481 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zusammen,
kann mir jemand ein günstigen Gps-Fischfinder oder ein Hand Gps empfehlen? Ein Fischfinder hab ich schon an Board also würde evtl. auch so ein Hand Gps reichen!? Dieser Lowrance H20 wird leider nicht mehr gebaut und im Netz kann ich auch keinen zum kaufen finden!


----------



## Multe (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Murdock, warte noch 2-3 Monate, dann soll laut Think Big etwas neues auf den Markt kommen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Murdock7481 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ok nur günstig sollte es sein! ich hab mir heute morgen mal den Lowrance Elite 4 angesehen aber Fischfinder hab ich ja schon also brauch ich eigentlich nur noch GPS !


----------



## Murdock7481 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

http://www.directshop24.de/fischfin...t-heckgeber-455-800-khz/a-10655/?ReferrerID=1


----------



## Multe (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wenn du keine Seekarte auf dem Gerät haben willst, dann reicht auch so etwas.
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...and-GPS/Garmin-GPSmap-72H-Hand-GPS--4484.html


----------



## Murdock7481 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> wenn du keine Seekarte auf dem Gerät haben willst, dann reicht auch so etwas.
> http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...and-GPS/Garmin-GPSmap-72H-Hand-GPS--4484.html



Nee Seekarte muß schon sein, ich will ja wissen wo ich bin und Tiefenangabe, Kanten, Löcher das muß schon!


----------



## Zwergbarsch (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da hat Multe recht. Das Garmin ist sehr gut. Ich habe noch das alte GPS 12. Reicht vollkommen für die Navigation, wenn man seine Position bestimmen will, Koordinaten anfahren will.


----------



## HoHo (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,

gibt´s denn grad was brandaktuelles zu berichten von LL? War mal jemand vor Ort oder hat Kontakte die uns erzählen können das es dort auch lausekalt ist, etc...?


----------



## Multe (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da gibt es nichts zu berichten - ist alles *EINGEFROREN *!!!!
Vor einer Woche wurden noch sehr viele und auch große Meerforellen gefangen - aber nun -:r *EISZEIT*.|gr:
Hier kannst du einmal sehen wie es vor Rudkøbing aussieht.
http://www.trafikken.dk/wimpdoclet.asp?page=document&objno=169301
Gruß Multe


----------



## HoHo (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Oh nööööööööö;( das ist doch ein ganz großer Haufen verbrauchter Lebensmittel...Da bleibt uns nur zu hoffen das das Spektakel schnell vorbei ist...sonst wird´s wohl nix mit der Angelei ende März...Hier ist auch alles dicht. Die Schlittschuhverkäufer haben Hochsaison. Und ich hatte geplant am Wochenende mal auf Barsch zu testen..Löcher bohren ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Spedi123 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Murdock7481 schrieb:


> Nee Seekarte muß schon sein, ich will ja wissen wo ich bin und Tiefenangabe, Kanten, Löcher das muß schon!


 
Moin Murdock,

habe seit letztem Jahr das Garmin GPS Map 78S und dazu die BlueChart Seekarte "westliche Ostsee". Man kann sich entweder die nautische Seekarten mit Seezeichen, etc. oder eine Angelkarte anzeigen lassen. Auf der Angelkarte sind wesentlich mehr Tiefenlinien und Löcher, etc. eingezeichnet. Mit der zusätzlichen Homeport-Software von Garmin kann man sich die Karten auch schön auf dem PC oder Laptop anschauen, bzw. schon mal vorher interessante Stellen auskundschaften und die Punkte abspeichern. 
Die Software ist zwar nicht ganz günstig, aber echt eine große Hilfe beim finden und wiederfinden guter Stellen. 
Habe mir dann auch gleich noch eine Kfz-Halterung angeschafft und schon fliegt das Geräte auch nicht mehr so oft quer durch das Boot.


----------



## Murdock7481 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Spedi123 schrieb:


> Moin Murdock,
> 
> habe seit letztem Jahr das Garmin GPS Map 78S und dazu die BlueChart Seekarte "westliche Ostsee". Man kann sich entweder die nautische Seekarten mit Seezeichen, etc. oder eine Angelkarte anzeigen lassen. Auf der Angelkarte sind wesentlich mehr Tiefenlinien und Löcher, etc. eingezeichnet. Mit der zusätzlichen Homeport-Software von Garmin kann man sich die Karten auch schön auf dem PC oder Laptop anschauen, bzw. schon mal vorher interessante Stellen auskundschaften und die Punkte abspeichern.
> Die Software ist zwar nicht ganz günstig, aber echt eine große Hilfe beim finden und wiederfinden guter Stellen.
> Habe mir dann auch gleich noch eine Kfz-Halterung angeschafft und schon fliegt das Geräte auch nicht mehr so oft quer durch das Boot.




Vielen Dank für den Tipp
ich werde mal gucken was das so zusammen mit der Karte kosten wird.


----------



## rudini (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute...

Mein Bruder und ich fahren im April nach Langeland und wollten uns gerne mit einer geeigneten Seekarte für das Gebiet eindecken...allerdings verlangt der Reiseanbieter 30Eur für eine solche...wat ich etwas zu deftig finde!

Weiß jemand von günstigen Alternativen???!!

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

http://www.fishing-web.de/Fishingtrips/Langeland1/LL_Seekarte.jpg


----------



## Solem (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nach etwas längerem Nichtschreibens, melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. 

Gestern haben wir dann doch endlich einen Termin für dieses Jahr gefunden. Wir werden vom 12. - 19. Mai 2012 die Insel unsicher machen. 

Lasst uns bis dahin ein paar Dorsche drin


----------



## Jonas85 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey zusammen,

kurze Frage: Wann ist meist Heringszeit auf Langeland? 
Lassen sich Ende April noch welche von Häfen aus erwischen?

Grüße

Jonas85


----------



## Multe (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jonas85, im Hafen von Bagenkop ist das ganze Jahr über   " Heringszeit" #6
 Du musst nur in der Nacht unter den Lampen an der Hafeneinfahrt fischen  und dann klappt das. Das ist der einzige Platz wo du vom Ufer an die  Heringe kommst.#c
gruß Multe


----------



## HoHo (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Puh....friert ja noch eine ganze Weile..Bin ja mal gespannt wie es ende März aussieht mit Dorsch und co.


----------



## Multe (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na HoHo, so schlimm wird es auf LL nicht. Sonntag und Montag haben sie tagsüber bis +5°C gemeldet . Nächste Woche soll es zum Teil noch Frost geben aber nicht mehr so stark. Hoffen wir, das es gut wird. Sollte alles noch zugefroren sein und wir nicht an den Dorsch kommen, so fangen wir halt *EISSCHOLLEN*. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## HoHo (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Lach Multe...Eisschollen an Buttergemüse und Reis...das ist sicher auch lecker Nee mach keinen Ärger.. das Eis muß weg sein bis dahin. Wir wollen ja Fischen gehen und nicht Schlittschuhlaufen. Meine beiden Kollegen fahren zum ersten mal mit nach LL und brennen schon wie die Osterfeuer. Da muß ich denen was bieten können.


----------



## goeddoek (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na, ja - wenn es Ende März so ist, wie nach den letzten zwei Wintern, wird's mit steigenden Temperaturen richtig rappeln !
Da würde ich mir jetzt noch keine Sorgen machen. Im Moment sieht's ja so aus, als ob die Temperaturen wieder langsam nach oben gehen #6


----------



## Multe (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Georg, vor dem Frost war es mit den Mefos richtig gut. Jørgen hatte an einem Vormittag 7 Stück über 2kg. 
Das wird schon mit dem Wetter, denn es hat die letzten Jahre auch gut geklappt.
Gruß Walter


----------



## goeddoek (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Walter |wavey:

Ja, war bei uns auch so. Hier ist eine 91er gefangen worden, während ich fast zwei Wochen mit Rückenschmerzen ausser Gefecht gesetzt war - das ist bitter


----------



## HoHo (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

sech mol goeddoek...watt mokst du eigentlich dor achten heel?


----------



## goeddoek (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Holger |wavey:


Ick skriev dat maal up Hoogdütsk, anners könnt dat neet so vööl lesen 

Wir haben hier 'ne lütte Pension auch, aber nicht nur für Angler  Wenn Du auf meine Signatur klickst, erfährst Du mehr. Bin heute etwas schreibfaul :q

Und was ich aktuell mache ? Warten, dass es endlich wärmer wird :g :q :q
Obwohl ich mich nicht über den Winter beklagen will, wenn ich an die letzten beiden denke


----------



## HoHo (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Der Winter ist echt übel. Wann sind denn die Platten wieder in der Brandung zu fangen bei den Temperaturen? Aber die sind sicherlich noch reichlich schlank, oder?
Wo hast Du denn gewohnt im Lande der Ostfriesen?


----------



## goeddoek (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Holger |wavey:

Ja, März ist ja nicht der klassische Monat für Platte und fett werden die dann auch nicht unbedingt sein 
Aber Dorsch und Meerforelle sind ja sooo schlecht auch nicht :q

Und 'n bischen OT  Gebürtig aus Holtland / Kr. Leer. Habe aber dann in Uplengen und Oldenburg gewohnt.

Wollt ihr denn "nur" Brandungsangeln machen ?


----------



## rudini (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke @Lovefield:m


----------



## MAXIMA (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zusammen |wavey:

ich möchte mit meinem Sohn im Herbst (ca Mitte Oktober) nach LL. Ich bin in den letzen 7 Jahren regelmäßig nach Middelfahrt an den kleinen Belt gefahren, habe im letzen Jahr endgültig die Lust verloren |evil: die Dorsche wurden von Jahr zu Jahr immer kleiner und im letzten Oktober fast nur noch untermaßige...die noch den 10er Gummi voll inhalierten... dat macht dann irgendwann keinen Spass mehr.
Ich habe mich in den letzten Wochen viel informiert |bigeyes und bin irgendwie auf Bagenkop gekommen. Ich denke, da kann man Hafennah wohnen und die Angelstellen sind auch nicht so weit, oder???
Wir fahren immer mit dem eigenen Boot und brauchen daher eine Slippe mit Liegeplatz im Hafen.
Wie seht Ihr die geplante Reisezeit? Die meisten hier fahren eher Frühjahr und Sommer, wie stehts um den Herbst???

Freue mich über Tipps und Anregungen,#6

Maxima


----------



## beton1986 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin

Anfang Mai ist es wieder soweit LL wir kommen 
14 Tage lang werden wir die Insel unsicher machen 

Wir hoffen nur auf mehr Dorsch als 2011..!
Dort waren wir Anfang März vor Ort und konnten leider nur 3 Tage mit dem Boot auf See:-( dort war die Fangausbeute noch ausbaufähig  deshalb Buchten wir für Mitte Sept. nochmal.. Leider konnte man diesmal nur auf Platte fischen, Ergebnis war Top, da die Drift und die Strömung fischen mit 150- nicht möglich machte:-(

Hoffen wir mal auf dieses Jahr  vll. Klappt es dann mal wieder mit den Dorsch über 8pfd. 

Wie sieht es im Mai mit den Platten aus? Lohnt es sich schon ?


----------



## HoHo (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ goeddoek

Nee wir haben ein Boot gemietet. Nur Brandung im März ist sicherlich nicht der Hit. Werden wir auch versuchen, aber überwiegend wollen wir auf Dorsch und Meerforelle angeln. Gibt´s für Meerforellen eine spezielle Blinkerfarbe in dieser Jahreszeit? Könnte mir vorstellen das silber/blau geht?


----------



## Carptigers (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Maxima

Also im Herbst würde ich Bagenkop nicht favorisieren. Man ist in dem Bereich zu sehr wetterabhänging. Da hast du auf der Ostseite weitaus bessere Chancen bzw. mehr Angeltage.
Desweiteren waren die Fänge letztes Jahr gut im Belt.


----------



## Multe (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@HoHo, wir fingen die letzten Jahre im März sehr gut auf rot/schwarz und Kupfer. Auch der Eigenbauwobbler von Jørgen Flindt ist sehr fängig.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wenn es bei dieser Kälte schon so abgeht - was kommt dann erst im März?|kopfkrat
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/baade-is-og-torsk
Diese 4 Angler fingen 145 Dorsche, wobei die schwersten 10, 9 und 8kg hatten. Gefangen wurden die Dorsche auf 100 - 150gr. schweren Pilkern und Jigs über einem Wrack im Langelandbelt in 20m Tiefe.:q


----------



## Michael Horn (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wow, was soll man dazu sagen.


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo und Guten Abend

Bin zwar schon lange angemeldet, habe es leider noch nicht geschafft hallo zusagen.SORRY !

An alle Langelandfischer hallo aus Bargteheide bei Hamburg.

Wenn man die Bilder sieht hoffe ich nur das im Mai noch welche da sind.

Mfg
Dorschjäger 25


----------



## ye111 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo an alle Langelandfischer
fahre auch anfang Mai nach Langeland:l
dafür bräuchte ich einige Tips weil wir sind in Lohals#d
und ich habe von dort oben keine Ahnung
welch Farben verwendet Ihr anfang Mai für eure Pilker
und wohin könnte ich den schippern |kopfkrat
welche Farben und blinker verwendet Ihr beim Brandungsangeln auf Meefo"s
sind in dieser Zeit auch Horni"s unterwegs|kopfkrat

freue mich jatzt schon auf Eure Antworten
Grüsse Achim


----------



## Multe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

von Lohals wirst du leider keine Infos erhalten, weil da keiner hinfährt.
Mefos Brandungsangeln ? Du meinst wohl Spinnfischen??
Da kannst du die langen Sandaalwobbler benutzen, denn die fangen immer. Farbe grün / silber.
Gruß Multe


----------



## HoHo (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wow Multe..na dann ist ja für März keine Panik angesagt Die Temperaturen steigen ja auch wieder und ein bischen Zeit ist ja noch hin


----------



## HoHo (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ye111...Hornfisk findest Du in Snoede Oere. Die gehen eigentlich auf so ziemlich alles los habe ich festgestellt.


----------



## Multe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@HoHo - Und so schleichen die Stunden und Tage des Frostes uns vom Wasser fern zu halten!!!
Mich hält keiner vom Wasser fern. Da kommt ein Bohrloch ins Eis und die schönste Angelei des Jahres kann beginnen. #:
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hornfisk findest du auch bei Kelsnor, bei Middelfart, Hanstholm Mole oder auch im Aggersund! 

Jeder zweite Wuirf ist auch ein Treffer am Staberhuk oder an der Mole von der Düne von Helgoland. Selbst der gemeine Büsumer fischt die grünen Gräten in seiner Hafenausfahrt.

Gruß Shorty


----------



## Multe (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Lachs vor Langeland*. #dDoch leider waren die Lachse in 2 Netzgehegen, die sich bei dem letzten Sturm losgerissen hatten. :rDer Eigentümer schleppt die beiden Gehege, die 500m vor Hou gestrandet waren wieder zurück.


----------



## goeddoek (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schade   Ich hatte das auch in den Nachrichten gelesen und nun gehofft, dass die Gehege ja irgendwann auch kaputtgehen müssten  :q :q


----------



## Multe (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Georg, es sind doch erst einige Forellen bei Korsør ausgebüchst. |bigeyesDas ist doch fast in deiner Ecke.
Gruß Walter


----------



## HoHo (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe:

Wir dürfen nicht bohren sonst wäre ich längst Bohrmeister der Ostfriesen Aber es geht aufwärts..Steht schon Wasser auf dem Eis. Ich denke Ende Februar kann ich wieder raus 
Heute war ich ein wenig shoppen für LL. Eigentlich hat man ja alles, aber nichts lässt sich leichter beeindrucken wie das auge des Anglers
Mefo-Blinker, ein paar Pilker und Paternoster dürfens ja immer mal sein...


----------



## MAXIMA (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@carptigers
Danke für den Hinweis, muss ich halt meine Reisetaktik ändern :g
Kannst Du mir für die Ostseite eine Unterkunft empfehlen (2 Pers.) ? Möglichst Hafennähe mit einer Liegeplatzmöglichkeit, bzw. welchen Hafen kannst Du empfehlen ;+
Wenn andere Bordis Tipps haben, wäre Euch sehr dankbar #h


----------



## Multe (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej MAXIMA, da hast du auf der Ostseite keine großen Möglichkeiten, denn der einzige Hafen ist Spodsbjerg - und da liegst du richtig.
Wegen der Unterkunft kannst du einmal bei Klaus Nielsen ( das ist der örtliche Fischer )nachfragen. Da hast du 100m bis zum Hafen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## MAXIMA (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe,
danke für den Tipp. Mach im mal.
Gruß Maxima


----------



## RIBAK61 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo zusammen..
hat jemand  von euch Adressen von Bootsvermietern auf langeland.
Jch fahre ab 12.05.2012.
Danke.


----------



## Multe (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Ribak61, in dieser Zeit wird wohl alles schon ausgebucht sein. Da haben schon etliche nachgefragt und leider nichts mehr bekommen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## HoHo (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Man muß für den Mai tatsächlich am besten für ein Jahr im voraus buchen denke ich.


----------



## Multe (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Viele Angler buchen gleich bei der Abreise schon den Urlaub für das  nächste Jahr. Das ist nun mal so, wenn man zufrieden war - und das sind  die meisten.#6
Aber jetzt zu etwas aktuellem.
HoHo mach die Haken scharf:c
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/stortorsk-fra-langelandsbaeltet


----------



## RIBAK61 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jch danke alle für info.


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Ribak, 

wenns es nicht unbedingt Spodsbjerg sein muss, schau mal hier

www.hausundboot.dk

Da buche ich immmer und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Er hat Boote in Bukkemose und in Bagenkop

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Aber jetzt zu etwas aktuellem.
> HoHo mach die Haken scharf:c
> http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/stortorsk-fra-langelandsbaeltet


 
Ich könnte heulen, was da abgeht. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das so bleibt.


----------



## patrik41 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kann ich nur von abraten!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Schlechte Boote und miese Häuser !
Grüße und Petri Heil.




Noch 92 Tage!!!!!!














Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo Ribak,
> 
> wenns es nicht unbedingt Spodsbjerg sein muss, schau mal hier
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi

Ich denke das Thema Haus und Boot hatten wir letztes Jahr schon.
Wird von einigen echt schlecht geredet.(leider)#c

Wir hatten noch nie ein Problem bei Haus und Boot und wir wahren schon 5 oder 6 mal dort.(mit Familie)
Morten und Rainer sind echt in Ordnung.
Die Häuser (Grottevej 3 und Ostervang 2) wahren immer perfekt. Auch mit den Booten hatten wir nie ein Problem.

Macht euch selber ein Bild davon.

Am 5 Mai sind wir diesmal in Spodsbjerg und nächstes Jahr wieder in Bukkemose bei Haus und Boot.#6

Gruß

Markus


----------



## vdausf (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo aus Unterfranken,

so meld mich jetzt auch mal.
Wir fahren Mitte April das erste mal nach Langeland!
Bin gespannt was zu der Zeit da geht. Wir waren die letzten Jahre immer im Öresund bei Helsingborg.

Hoffe, dass das Wetter einigermaßen wird!#6

Gruß Volker


----------



## Murdock7481 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe da mal eine kurze Frage kann es sein das ich für 10 Tage Slippen,Parkplatz und Fischraum benutzen in Spodsbjerg 200Euro bezahlen muß??? oder hab ich mich da verrechnet?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo auch wir düsen dieses jahr das erste mal nch spodsbjerge. hat einer paar tips wo ich da gut angeln kann ? wollte mir auch ein boot leihen bei ibi. hat da einer schon erfahrungen gemacht ?

mfg


----------



## Murdock7481 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Murdock7481 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Ich habe da mal eine kurze Frage kann es sein das ich für 10 Tage Slippen,Parkplatz und Fischraum benutzen in Spodsbjerg 200Euro bezahlen muß??? oder hab ich mich da verrechnet?



Bin ich richtig informiert, dass die Sliprampe im alten Fischereihafen kostenlos zu benutzen ist?|bigeyes


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo auch wir düsen dieses jahr das erste mal nch spodsbjerge. hat einer paar tips wo ich da gut angeln kann ? wollte mir auch ein boot leihen bei ibi. hat da einer schon erfahrungen gemacht ?
> 
> mfg



Hallo WolfsburgVirus

IBI ist perfekt. Super Boote und Nicolai ist immer nett und hilfsbereit.

Gruß 

Markus

5 Mai Spodsbjerg Limbo 699b


----------



## Multe (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Murdock, die alte Slippe kostet auch etwas.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Murdock7481 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Murdock, die alte Slippe kostet auch etwas.
> Gruß Multe



Ja danke Multe ich hab das auch schon rausbekommen. Ich bin grade fleißig am googeln vielleicht können wir etwas Geld sparen, wenn wir nur slippen und das Auto dann wieder rüber zum Campingplatz bringen.Die Fische kann man glaube ich auch auf dem Campingplatz filetieren!


----------



## Stefan W. (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo auch wir düsen dieses jahr das erste mal nch spodsbjerge. hat einer paar tips wo ich da gut angeln kann ? wollte mir auch ein boot leihen bei ibi. hat da einer schon erfahrungen gemacht ?
> 
> mfg


 
Wenn du dir bei IBI ein Boot leihst bist du dort bestens
aufgehoben. Er gibt dir Tipps und sagt dir auch wo die Fische
zur Zeit stehen.


----------



## HoHo (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe:

da ist ja richtig was los Ein paar Wochen noch dann sind wir dabei! Die Haken sind scharf, das Angelzeug gepackt...kann losgehen wegen mir..


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
auch wir sind ab dem 5 Mai für eine Woche vor Ort, die Vorfreude ist die größte Freude, jeden Tag erwische ich mich dabei etwas für den Trip zu recherchieren oder im Keller das Equipment zu verfeinern.
Ich glaube es wird Zeit das es losgeht, Boote sind bei Nicolai klargemacht jetzt hoffen wir nur noch auf schönes Wetter.
Bis bald auf Langeland.


----------



## Multe (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da im letzten Jahr im Hafen von Spodsbjerg ( und auch in Bagenkop und  anderen Häfen ) einige Diebstähle von Bootsmotoren und Angelgerät waren,  hat man nun Gitter an die Stege, wo die Boote liegen, angebracht. Somit kann in der Nacht nichts mehr über die Stege abtransportiert werden.
Die Tore werden bei Sonnenaufgang geöffnet und kurz nach Sonnenuntergang geschlossen.
Für die Angler, die mit dem Leihboot die halbe Nacht draussen zum Angeln waren|gr:, hat das natürlich (ganz kleine) Einschränkungen. 
Hier einige Bilder von den Gittern
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Spodsbjerg-Havn/126559900691558?sk=wall
Die letzten Tage hat ein Seehund den Hafen von Spodsbjerg besucht#h(ob er nur wegen der neuen Gitter da war?)#c


----------



## Z@nder (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ist auf jeden Fall schon mal ein gutes Zeichen. Denn wo ein Seehund ist gibt es bestimmt viele Fische |supergri

Noch 75 Tage bis nach LL#h


----------



## Angler@Rouven (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Hey Leute,

*Ich bin dieses Jahr anfang Mai das erste mal auf Langeland und freue mich schon richtig =D davor waren wir immer auf Fehmarn, wo vom Strand aus so gut wie garnix ging, aber wir auf dem Kutter mit dem wir Richtung Dänemark gefahren sind immer gut Dorsche gefangen haben (10-20stk).

Nun zu meiner Frage:

1. Da ich dieses Jahr das erste mal auf Langeland bin hat jemand Tipps wo man gut vom Strand aus angeln kann? 

2. Wir werden uns 1-2 Tage ein kleines Boot mieten weiß jemand wo wir gut rausfahren können?

und 3. Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen guten Angelführer raten? ich würde mir dann so einen iwo im Internet bestellen oder auch gerne eine gute Inet Seite zum nachschauen.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Ostseeteufel (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,
ob die Gitter vor Diebstählen helfen ist fraglich aber sie schrecken bestimmt ab!
Am besten man nimmt sein Equipment Abends mit, wenigstens die teuren Sachen! 
Ob es für die (kleinen Einschränkungen) in diesem Jahr einen Bericht über Angler hinter Gittern gibt. Wie sieht es den mit dem Eis im Hafen aus. Auf den Bildern ist ja noch einiges zu sehen!


----------



## Multe (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Lars, das Eis ist seit dem 14.Febr. weg.#6
Ich denke schon, das die Gitter etwas helfen, denn dann kann man nicht mehr in der Nacht so ohne weiteres auf die Stege.
Hoffentlich hängt keiner ein Schild " FÜTTERN VERBOTEN " an die Gitter.:q


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin moin aus Kiel in die Runde!!! Im April ist es auch für uns wieder so weit, 1 Woche Langeland. Schön das das Eis dies Jahr schon so frühzeitig weg ist!!
Ich weiß noch letztes Jahr konnte man im März kaum 10m über den Strand gehen ohne über tote Schwäne zu stolpern aufgrund der langen "Eiszeit"...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Angler@Rouven schrieb:


> *Hey Leute,
> 
> *Ich bin dieses Jahr anfang Mai das erste mal auf Langeland und freue mich schon richtig =D davor waren wir immer auf Fehmarn, wo vom Strand aus so gut wie garnix ging, aber wir auf dem Kutter mit dem wir Richtung Dänemark gefahren sind immer gut Dorsche gefangen haben (10-20stk).
> 
> ...



huhu  ich hab nen angelführer über


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Gemeinde.....
Möchte mal nachhören wie die Spezis das machen mit der Navigation.
Fahre nunmehr auch schon 10 Jahre hoch und nutze einen PDA mit der Software pocket navigator mit Maptech Karten (Sportbootkarten). Eine genauere Darstellung der Uunterwasserwelt wäre natürlich vorteilhafter.
Da ich immer ein Mietboot nutze, macht es keinen Sinn einen Plotter, etc. zu kaufen. Kleiner Laptop mit GPS Maus habe ich auch schon angedacht; aber Salzwasser und rauhe See....???
Würde mich mal interssieren wie Ihr das macht.
Auch Apps sind ja jetzt ein Thema in Verbindung Android Handys, etc..
Natürlich macht es auch keinen Sinn Karten und Software für 500.- Euro zu kaufen, steht nicht im Verhältnis!

Freue mich über Eure Antworten.
Habe es deshalb in den Langeland Threat geschrieben, weil ich mir mehr Resonanz erhoffe wie unter GPS,etc.

Gruß
Tom

(der vom 16.6.-30.6. und 25.8.-1.9. wieder oben ist):vik::vik:


----------



## Bitti2 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde.....
> Möchte mal nachhören wie die Spezis das machen mit der Navigation.
> Fahre nunmehr auch schon 10 Jahre hoch und nutze einen PDA mit der Software pocket navigator mit Maptech Karten (Sportbootkarten). Eine genauere Darstellung der Uunterwasserwelt wäre natürlich vorteilhafter.
> Da ich immer ein Mietboot nutze, macht es keinen Sinn einen Plotter, etc. zu kaufen. Kleiner Laptop mit GPS Maus habe ich auch schon angedacht; aber Salzwasser und rauhe See....???
> ...


Nimm ein Smartphone welches wasserdicht ist (z.b. das Samsung XCover) und lad dir von navionics die Apps (Europa  oder DK ) runter. Kostet nicht viel und ist eigentlich ganz brauchbar.
Bei Fragen fragen, gern auch direkt damit der Thread nicht abdriftet. Ich hab das Navionics-Ding drauf aufm Android.


----------



## murgtäler (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe und alle LL begeisterte,
ich weiss die Fische werden alle weiter unten gefangen, aber
wir haben uns entschlossen, doch nach vielen Jahren Bagenkop mal nach Lohals zu Fahren. Multe danke nochmals
du hattest ja letztes Jahr mal probiert rauszufinden was dort oben geht Fischmäßig. Wir werden wie immer alles geben um den Fischen den Weg Richtung Spotsberg abzuschneiden. 
Sind vom 12.Mai- 19. Mai oben super Haus von Baelteferie
und das Große Boot 640 schade, dass wir nur zu zweit aus dem Schwarzwald anreisen aber unser 3 Mann hat an Weihnachten zur selben Zeit eine Angelreise nach Norwegen gewonnen Chris nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bin mal gespannt wenn die ersten Berichte kommen, allen schon mal ein Kräftiges Petri.
Gruß mugtäler


----------



## Multe (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej murgtäler, es hat sich in Lohal immer noch nichts geändert. Die Dorsche sin weiterhin vor Spodsbjerg. Aber ich bin im März wieder für über 2 Wochen auf der Insel und da ich da oben in der Ecke einmal auf Mefos probieren will, kann ich ja einmal nachschauen ob einer auf Dorsch unterwegs ist.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Snakemen (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nach dem ich mich hier im Forum schon nach Tipps für Fünen erkundigt habe wird es nun Anfang Juni auch Langeland und zwar Bagenkop. Als Frage an die Experten hier in der Runde würde mich interessieren ob es beim Packen ein par nützliche Ausrüstungsgegenstände gibt, die man auf keinen Fall vergessen sollte.?! Darüber hinaus wäre für mich als Einsteiger eine Geräte- / Tackle Übersicht fürs Fischen vom Kleinboot aus für 4 Personen hilfreich. Welche Mengen an Kunstködern, Gummis und Pilker sind da sinnvoll bzw. notwendig?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Multe (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Snakemen, eine Checkliste findest du unter www.bootsverleih.dk 
_Kunden Info_ - Checkliste.
Die Menge an Pilker und Gummis kann ich dir nicht sagen, denn in manchen Gebieten hast du fast keinen Verlust. Solltest du totaler Neuling sein, so rate ich dir zu einem SEA Drop Shot Vorfach ( z.B. von DAM ) mit einem 200gr schweren Endblei. Als Köder kannst du japanrote Devil Sticks nehmen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## HoHo (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

200gr schweres Endblei Multe? Da packe ich dann wohl doch die dicke Pilke noch ein.Ich dachte ich komme mit meiner Softpilk (-140gr WG) vor Spodsbjerg zurecht.


----------



## Multe (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Keine Angst HoHo, das passt schon mit deiner Rute.
Das war nur für Snakemen gedacht, da er noch keinerlei Erfahrung hat und da ist es gut, wenn man so anfängt um erst einmal etwas Gefühl für die Sache zu bekommen.


----------



## HoHo (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Okay das beruhigt mich. Ich habe mir ein paar 50gr Jigköpfe geholt. denkst Du das reicht? Oder empfiehlst Du schwerere?


----------



## Multe (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Du solltest auf alle Fälle auch mal Köpfe bis 150gr mitnehmen, denn wenn die Strömung einmal etwas stärker sein sollte bist du froh darüber.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

schaut euch einmal das Video an. So sah es vor ein paar Tagen im Svenborgsund aus.

http://www.fyens.dk/article/2031828:AEroe--Video--Foraar-foer-tid---isen-slipper-sit-tag-i-sundet


----------



## Oli74 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hurra nur noch 92 Tage
oder
2208Stunden
oder
132480 Minuten!!!!

Ich kann es kaum erwarten.
Viel Erfolg allen Anglern auf Langeland.
Gruß von der Küste 

OLI


----------



## MAXIMA (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

..da brauchste kein Crasch-Eis mehr in der Kiste....|supergri


----------



## Multe (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej MAXIMA, man könnte davon etwas für den Sommer aufheben...


----------



## vdausf (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

....so wie mit dem heißen Wasser...immer nen Liter einfrieren...denn heißes Wasser kann man immer brauchen!?!?!? ;-)


----------



## MAXIMA (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Multe, wenn Du was für den Sommer brauchst, dann frier Dir eine Portion ein...

@vdausf, ...aber nur bis zum nächsten Winter, Du weißt ja wegen dem MHD....sonst gibts da nachher noch Gefrierbrand...


----------



## HoHo (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mein lieber Herr Gesangverein...wo kommt der Mist denn nun noch weg??? Taut doch schon seit 2 Wochen...So ein Schiet!!!! Ich hoffe das sich das bald erledigt hat mit dem Eis dort..Sonst kommen wir nicht zum Fischen raus


----------



## Multe (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Keine Angst, der Hafen in Sposbjerg ist eisfrei und die ersten Boote von Nikolaj schon im Wasser.#6
Die Dorsche wackeln auch schon ganz ungeduldig mit den Schwänzen und warten auf die Angler.:a:a:a:a


----------



## HoHo (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Du scheinst ja einen richtig tollen Kontakt zu den Jungs vor Ort zu haben. Finde ich klasse. Wir haben eine Crescent 465 bei Nikolaj gemietet. Sind zu dritt, da sollte das Ding reichen. Bis 4 Personen hatte er angegeben. Sag mal Multe..hat er eigentlich Fischkisten oder sowas auf den Booten, oder müssen wir die mitbringen?


----------



## Multe (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nein, die Fischkisten musst du schon mitbringen.
Das Boot reicht normal #6- aber wenn die Dorsche so gut beissen und jeder min. 150 Stück#d  von den Großen fängt...?????;+


----------



## vdausf (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ MAXIMA, stimmt an das MHD hab ich in dem Fall noch gar nicht gedacht! ;-)
@HOHO, Multe hat's ja schon mal gepostet..einfach mal bei facebook rein schauen. Recht aktuelle Bilder vom Hafen... und der ist Eisfrei.
...und an meinem burzeltag war ein Seehund im Hafen. ich seh das jetzt einfach mal als einen Wink für gute Fangerfolge! LACH
Gruß


----------



## Multe (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja Volker, der wollte dir bestimmt zum Burzeltag gratulieren.|schild-g


----------



## Alex1512 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo #h,

Ich und meine Familie haben diesen Sommer (30.07 bis zum 18.08) vor nach Spodsbjerg zu fahren. Deshalb suchen wir ein gutes und gepflegstes Haus für 3 Personen. Könnt ihr mir irgendwas empfehlen?

Wir waren letztes Jahr in Lohals und es hat mir und meiner Familie sehr gefallen 

mfG Alex1512


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Alex1512 schrieb:


> Hallo #h,
> 
> Ich und meine Familie haben diesen Sommer (30.07 bis zum 18.08) vor nach Spodsbjerg zu fahren. Deshalb suchen wir ein gutes und gepflegstes Haus für 3 Personen. Könnt ihr mir irgendwas empfehlen?
> 
> ...



wir düsen auch am 04.08 nach spodsbjerge hihi

sagt mal bei ibi bekommt man ja rettungswesten, bleibt es dann ein selber überlassen die anzu legen oder nicht ?

mfg


----------



## Multe (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej WolsburgVirus, sicher bleibt es dir selber überlassen. Sollte aber  die Fiskerikontrolle kommen - und die sind sehr oft unterwegs - bekommst  du richtig eins auf die Rübe. :rGerade letzten Sommer waren die sehr viel  auf der Ostseite der Insel und haben die Netze der Fischer kontrolliert  und dabei auch den Anglern auf die Finger geschaut.|bigeyes
gruß Multe


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej WolsburgVirus, sicher bleibt es dir selber überlassen. Sollte aber  die Fiskerikontrolle kommen - und die sind sehr oft unterwegs - bekommst  du richtig eins auf die Rübe. :rGerade letzten Sommer waren die sehr viel  auf der Ostseite der Insel und haben die Netze der Fischer kontrolliert  und dabei auch den Anglern auf die Finger geschaut.|bigeyes
> gruß Multe



hallo achso ok. ja wir ahben ein kumpel der ht bisschen mehr auf den rippen. irgendwie finden wir keine passende weste für ihn. deswegen frage ich

mfg


----------



## Multe (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej WolsburgVirus, naja - da bindet man halt zwei Westen zusammen.:q:q:q:q#d
Nikolaj wird schon etwas passendes haben.#6
Gruß Multe


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hm, ich dachte immer, man muß nur eine Weste mitführen, ob man sie trägen möchte, ist dann einem selber überlassen. Aber sie müssen halt mitgeführt werden.
Meinen Kindern zieh ich aber immer eine Weste an und wenn's ungemütlich hab ich auch immer ein an. Aber ein Null Wind und brütender Hitze zieh ich doch keine Schwimmweste an....
Vielleicht sind die von der WaPo bei gemieteten Booten auch strenger#c


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej WolsburgVirus, naja - da bindet man halt zwei Westen zusammen.:q:q:q:q#d
> Nikolaj wird schon etwas passendes haben.#6
> Gruß Multe



hat nichts passendes da, schon mit ihm geschrieben. aber wenn mann nicht mus ist das ok, was meint ihr wir fahren im august na spodsbjerge. müssen wir jetzt schon ein boot buchen oder sind genug vorhanden wenn wir hinfahren 

mfg



Ham-n-Egg schrieb:


> Hm, ich dachte immer, man muß nur eine Weste  mitführen, ob man sie trägen möchte, ist dann einem selber überlassen.  Aber sie müssen halt mitgeführt werden.
> Meinen Kindern zieh ich aber immer eine Weste an und wenn's ungemütlich  hab ich auch immer ein an. Aber ein Null Wind und brütender Hitze zieh  ich doch keine Schwimmweste an....
> Vielleicht sind die von der WaPo bei gemieteten Booten auch strenger#c



ja so müsste das sein. ok danke.


----------



## HoHo (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe

150 Stck??? Ich will Angeln und nicht Arbeiten nee wir wollen es ja nicht übertreiben Das wäre ja schlimmer wie jeder Makrelenschwarm...


----------



## Multe (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Was im Moment aber noch besser ist, sind die überaus guten Mefofänge auf Langeland.  #6 Es werden z.T. Fische über 3kg gefangen.#d


----------



## HoHo (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ui..das ist ja schon kapital denke ich. Ich hoffe das die letzten Tage nun schnell vorbei sind, damit ich endlich loskomme Wann fährst Du Multe?


----------



## Multe (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@HoHo, steht noch nicht genau fest, aber am 17.März muss ich auf LL sein.


----------



## Michael Horn (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Walter, 

Kontrollen? Also ich fahre seit 1995 mind. einmal, die letzten Jahre 2-3 Mal nach Langeland. In der ganzen Zeit bin ich noch nie kontrolliert worden und ein Kontrollboot habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. 

Zu den Schwimmwesten: Eines ist klar. Schwimmwesten sind auf dem Boot ein muss. Aber meines Wissens sind die nur mitzuführen. Ich habe auch nicht immer eine an, nur dann, wenn auf dem Boot ungemütlich wird, also bei rauer See. 

@WolfburgVirus: Ich selbst bin auch nicht der schlankste und habe eine vollautomatsiche Weste von Secumar. Die merkst Du fast nicht. Bekommst Du schon für kleines Geld bei Ebay. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, vor Langeland wird sehr viel kontrolliert. Erst im letzten August waren sie wieder 2 Tage vor Spodsbjerg. Die schauen sogar im Fischputzraum nach, ob "Minis" in der Kiste landen. Hautsächlich schauen sie aber ob Netze ohne Namensschild im Belt liegen unter direkt unter Land liegen. Im Net kannst du auch die Ergebnisse dieser Touren nachlesen. Die hatten an nur einem Tag im Süden der Insel 32 "illegale" Netze mitgenommen.
Schau nur was hier los war ( kannst du bei GOOGLE übersetzen )
http://www.dr.dk/P4/Fyn/Nyheder/Langeland/2011/11/15/144339.htm

Gruß Walter


----------



## HoHo (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe,

du MUSST am 17. da sein? Neugierig bin


----------



## mirko.nbg (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kurz zum Thema Schwimmweste.......
Du musst sie mitführen aber nicht tragen.

Was ist wenn Du die Wellen unterschätzt????
Dein Boot läuft voll Wasser
Dein Boot sinkt....
Du bist 2 KM vom Ufer weg......
Du hast Strömung von 5 Kn.....
Die dicken Pötte fahren an Dir vorbei,mit dem sog der Schrauben...

Warum brauche ich da eine Schwimmweste?????

All dieses lernt man beim Bootsfürerschein......

Leider braucht man ihn in DK nicht.....

Und das ist das "Problem"!

Sorry! Kann es sein wenn man in einer Schiffahrtslienie angelt,das die 200 Meter Pötte hupen müssen.....?

Mhhhh.....

Gruß und Petri Heil Mirko!#h


----------



## Schumi1 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hiho  Hoho
Wustest du schon das Aland von der Long Island nimmer da ist sondern jetzt auf ner Bohrinsel arbeitet und Dennis jetzt den laden übernommen hat?
Hoffe das er das weiterführt wie sein Vater . Hatten die letzten jahre mit ihm meist auch besser gefangen . Wir 7 Thüringer sind zum glück wenn Dennis weitermacht auch wieder an bord vom 21.10.12   1 woche


----------



## Schumi1 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ah sorry noch was vergessen falls ihr mal in bagenkop langeweile habt nehmt mal die rute mit im hafen (glaube zwar nicht erlaubt) aber haben letzten oktober schöne  mefos gefangen auf ganz kleine rote blinker ging echt gut bei 5 anglern 4 mefos an einen tag ca 2-3std. zwar keine riesen aber schön waren sie trotzdem    Dennis gab uns den tip


----------



## Multe (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Schumi1, bist du sicher, das es Mefos waren???
Die haben im letzten Jahr extra zu einem Event ins Hafenbecken Regenbogenforellen, Dorsch und Plattfische  ausgesetzt und da ist fast nichts gefangen worden.
Gruß Multe


----------



## ZiggyStardust (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

HiHo... bin jetzt auch mit dem Langeland-Virus infiziert und Ende September mit 3 Kumpels in Spodsbjerg....

@Michael.... 
Kann Ostern leider nicht mitkommen... Dienst verhindert das...
ich versuch noch was zu drehen... sieht aber ziemlich übel bei uns aus....

Ansonsten... Ich les immer alles mit.. 3 x täglich und bin jetzt schon heiss wie'n Toaster nach dem dritten Brötchen #6


Ziggy


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

könnt ihr mir noch sagen ob ich jetzt schon ein boot buchen soll oder reicht das wenn ich im august vor ort bin ?

mfg


----------



## Multe (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das kannst du auch im August machen wenn du nicht einen ganz bestimmten Bootstypen haben willst.


----------



## Schumi1 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja Multe 
glaube schon waren silberne fische mit schwarzen punkten ca 50cm lang aber wiegesagt nur 4 stück weil laut dennis hatten sie stellnetzte im hafen gelegt und so ne menge rausgefangen. wir waren auch ende oktober dort wie es im sommer da ist weis ich leider nicht sind früher meist im februar nach bagenkop aber seit glaub ich vor 2 jahren alles zugefrohren war fahren wir jetzt immer ende oktober hin meist zum dorschangeln aber wenn zu viel wind ist muss man eben seine zeit mit was anderen vertreiben(BIER geht natürlich auch^^^)


----------



## HoHo (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ach watt...Wetter ist egal Schumi..Angeln geht immer irgendwo Niemals aufgeben


----------



## Schumi1 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ja 
das stimmt schon aber ICH fahre ja nur mit spetzls da hoch zum ausspannen und mal n KLEINES^^ Bier trinken fahre ja sonnst 2 mal im jahr nach norge und fange da meine fische also langeland als zeitvertreib und der urlaub muss ja auch irgendwie weg fahren dort schon seit 1993 hin zum anfang ging es super dann war mal kaum noch was da sind damals mit christians booten(waren nur schrott lockere lichtmaschienen halb abgesoffen weil sich n hadern in der lenzpupe verfangen hat usw. haben auch 1995oder96 n fischerboot im hafen versenkt weil der rückwertsgang nicht reinging war echt krass) von lohals aus richtung brücke gefahren wo sie noch im bau war hatten gut gefangen auch in dem schmalen kanal bei tonne 34 aber da soll ja nix mehr los sein angeblich dank der schleppfischer


----------



## Spedi123 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Alex1512 schrieb:


> Hallo #h,
> 
> Ich und meine Familie haben diesen Sommer (30.07 bis zum 18.08) vor nach Spodsbjerg zu fahren. Deshalb suchen wir ein gutes und gepflegstes Haus für 3 Personen. Könnt ihr mir irgendwas empfehlen?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Alex,

anscheinend hat Dir ja noch Niemand geantwortet...
Schau mal bei Novasol. Buche dort seit vielen Jahren meine Unterkunft und hatte noch nie Ärger. #h


----------



## Schumi1 (1. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hiho ihr angelfreacks
nur nochmal ne keline frage was haltet ihr von der rute gamakatsu cheeta  in 3m länge und bis 100g wg  geangelt wird vom kutter aus ist zwar sau teuer das teil aber irgendwas leichtes ist besser als n knüppel von 400g ne schimano hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut weis aber noch nicht so recht was nu die bessere wahl ist veleicht habt ihr ja n kleinen tip


----------



## Multe (1. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hast du dir diese Rute schon angeschaut?
_Greys ROD 10' Prowla SL Lure 40-100g_ hier ist der Blank dünner und die Rute liegt mir besser in der Hand. Wenn du schon so viel ausgeben willst, kannst du dir auch einmal die ROCKSWEEPER Nano anschauen. Mit dieser fische ich auch neben div. anderen.
Die Gamakatsu ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Schumi1 (1. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi multe
nee angeschaut noch nicht bzw in der hand gehabt die angelgeschhäfte in meiner nähe besitzen sowas nicht wohl zu teuer    ok danke dir ich schau mal wo es die gibt und die daten schau ich mir auch mal an


----------



## Schumi1 (1. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ahm multe nur ne frage sind die antworten im pn angekommen bin ja noch neu hir und hoffe ist angekommen bei dir


----------



## Multe (2. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

jup, alles da.


----------



## Hov-Micha (2. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin!

Würd mich auch mal interessieren ob im LL-Norden wieder was geht? Meine Erfahrungen decken sich mit Schumis, wir haben auch bis 2000 supergut Dorsch in allen Größen/Jahrgängen gefangen, teilweise nur 200m raus auf 7m Wasser bzw vom Ufer...dann kamen die Trawler und aus die Maus|krach: die müssen den Meeresboden dermaßen plattgemacht haben da ging nix mehr, sehr schade!
Also, hat jemand Info aussem Norden LL??

TL
Micha


----------



## Multe (2. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Negativ, im Norden gibt es nichts. Die Dorsche stehen alle in den tiefen Rinnen im Belt und da kommst du von da oben nicht dran.


----------



## Hov-Micha (2. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Alles klar, dachte ich mir...thx


----------



## Schumi1 (2. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ähm müsste ich teilweise wiederspreche selber nicht getestet war da schon ehwig nimmer aber der kapitän von der long island (aland) hätte gemeind das links von lohals bei den vogelinseln im flachen angeblich schöne dorsche wären aber ka. ob das stimmt wiegesagt schon lang nimmer dort gewesen


----------



## HoHo (2. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vereinzelt wird man sicherlich immer mal wieder auf einen Dorsch treffen. Wir haben eine Woche lang intensiv vor Snoede gefischt. Jede Menge Platte aber kein Leo unter den Flossenträgern...Wittlinge gab es dafür um so mehr


----------



## murgtäler (2. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo Hov-Micha und alle LL Freunde,#h
in 10 Wochen werde ich euch sagen können was im Norden
geht.Wir zwei aus dem Schwarzwald sind zuversichtlich, dass sich auch der Norden wieder erholt hat.Es wäre natürlich schön von allen die vielleicht früher im Norden war noch Infos zu bekommen.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Schumi1 (2. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hiho murgtäler
wie vorhin geschrieben meinte aland glaub ich noch links von den vogelinseln bei lohals und früher ging auch was in ner schmalen tiefen schmalen rinne vor der landspitze LL dann hatten wir damals zwischen den brückenpfeilern von der linken brücke aus gute dorsche gefangen und bei tonne 34 ist da etwas südlich auch ne schmale rinne die von süd nach nord geht und auf dem platoo rechts von der tonne 34 ist aber ziemlich weit so ca ne 1std. fahrt damals mit den booten das ist eigendlich das was ich von früher noch weis


----------



## Hov-Micha (3. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also wir sind damals mit ner 15PS Jolle ohne Echolot schräg NO ab vorm Leuchturm rumgeschippert, zwischen 5 bis ca 15m...tiefer sind wir nicht bzw weiter raus! Gibt da ein paar schöne Rinnen und Kanten zumindest bevor die Trawler drüber sind|rolleyes
Konnte damals bei null Wind und glasklarem Wasser im Flachen Dorsche auf Sicht fangen, unglaublich!
Meist auf Gummi, 16cm orange-sw oder schwere Blinker...keinen großen Pilkmove, weniger war mehr#6
Vom Ufer vor Snoede oder direkt nördlich Lohals Havn!
Meefo haben wir fast überall gefangen, war eigentlich auch der Hauptgrund für LL!

Hau was raus murgtäler:m

TL
Micha


----------



## Alex1512 (3. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Spedi123 schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> anscheinend hat Dir ja noch Niemand geantwortet...
> Schau mal bei Novasol. Buche dort seit vielen Jahren meine Unterkunft und hatte noch nie Ärger. #h



Dankeschön, ich schätze das meine Familie und Ich dort buchen werden


----------



## carlsberg (4. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Malzeit zusammen. ich fahre jetzt schon einige jahre hoch nach LL. habe aber noch nie drauf geachtet ob man im hafen irgendwo EIS bekommt,#c|kopfkrat um seine kühltasche zu füllen. gibt es sowas dort??


----------



## Multe (4. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da hast du Glück, denn in Spodsbjerg haben sie ab sofort eine Eismaschine im Fischereihafen.


----------



## Spedi123 (4. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@murgtäler
Ihr werdet auf jeden Fall weiter Fahrten in kauf nehmen müssen, um dort oben was zu fangen. Wenn ihr die Avor 640 von  BeltFaerie habt, sollte das geringere Problem sein. 
Entweder gen Norden zur Brücke oder halt auf die Ostseite in den Belt.
(Achtung bitte ausreichend Abstand zur Küste halten! An der Nordspitze ist es sehr flach und es liegen dort große Findlinge im Wasser!)
Ich müsste auch noch irgendwo GPS-Daten von vor 5-6 Jahren haben.

Wann seid ihr genau dort?


----------



## carlsberg (4. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi  Multe das ist ja eine super nachricht. jetzt hoffe ich nur noch das man dort  auch eis bekommt, oder ist das für die fischer gedacht. weist du ob es was kostet? würde uns dieses jahr sehr weiter helfen.da wir mit 6 personen da sind .


----------



## Multe (4. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, da können auch Angler Eis holen. Die Maschine ist ganz neu und ob die Fischer etwas dafür verlangen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ein paar DKK werden sie schon dafür nehmen, denke ich, denn die Maschine hat einiges gekostet. In Zukunft wird es auch eine Stelle geben wo man auch Fisch ( event. auch Räucherfisch ) kaufen kann.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (4. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

das hört sich ja alles super an multe. schön das es jetzt so eine maschine gibt um eis zu holen. leider dauert es noch eine weile bei uns, bis wir hoch fahren. gibt es denn schon was neues auf dem markt als geheim waffe.


----------



## carlsberg (4. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

das mit dem fisch verkauf ist ja schön und gut .aber den fange ich selber#:#a ausser den räucherfisch.


----------



## Oli74 (5. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hauptsache das Eis ist auch gut für einen leckeren Longdrink beim Sonnenuntergang im Hafen


----------



## Multe (5. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, der Fischverkauf ist ja auch für Nichtangler und im Sommer für die Segler gedacht.


----------



## carlsberg (5. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe da muss ich dir recht geben. An die Segler habe ich ja garnicht mehr gedacht . Bin halt schon voll im LL Rausch :k. wann geht es bei dir los???


----------



## Multe (6. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, die "Gewehre" sind schon geladen. Ich bin spätestens am 17.3. für 2 Wochen auf LL. Die Dorsch - und auch die Mefofänge sind im Moment sehr gut. Wollen wir hoffen, das es so bleibt.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (6. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tachen Multe. das hört sich ja sehr vielversprechend an.ich könnte glatt neidisch werden.drücke die daumen das es so bleibt.gibt es schon eine geheimwaffe für dieses jahr. auf jedenfall wünsche ich dicke, ganz dicke fische und pumpen bis die ruten knacken. hoffe du wirst dich von LL mal melden.
mein vakuumierer ist da :vik:


----------



## Schumi1 (6. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

servus multe hab mich an deinen rat gehalten und mir die greys (rute) geholt ist echt ne super rute bin mal gespannt auf dem ersten einsatz das gefühl ist echt super von der habe sie heute bekommen und glaub auch für nen super preis (149) danke dir nochmal für den tip
bekommst erfolgsmeldung wenn es endlich losgeht
14.4.-28.4. nähe trondheimslea (no)
15.9.-5.10. röytvold nähe brönosund (no)
20.10.-27.10 bagenkob (dk)


----------



## HoHo (7. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Schumi..das hört sich ja klasse an...Du mußt ja Urlaub haben mein lieber..


----------



## Schumi1 (7. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

jo klar 30 tage normalen und 11 tage alten dann noch 70 ü.std. was soll man denn sonst mit seinem urlaub machen als in dem schönen norge zu sein und wenn man solo ist kann man auch zum fischen gehn als im süden ausgenommen zu werden und zu schmelzen|bla:


----------



## rudini (7. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Leute und Petri allen Fängern!!

Ich hoffe jetz nichts überlesen zu haben   aber...was geht denn auf der Ecke Bukkemose im Süden Langelands??

Ist dort gleich vor der "Haustür" mit Dorschfängen/Seelachs etc zu rechnen??

Habe die Reise von meinem Bruder und Familie bekommen und wir wollen uns schonmal n büschen drauf einstellen...ob wir weitere Strecken mit dem Boot machen sollten oder eben nicht!

Wir fahren übrigens eine Woche vom 31.03.12!

Auf Mefo wollte ich auch unbedingt angeln..vllt hat Jemand Tips...würden uns echt freuen darüber...gerne auch per PN!

LG
Und dicke Fische für Euch!|wavey:


----------



## Multe (7. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej rudini, jetzt schon aktuelle Tipps zu geben wäre zu früh, denn jetzt starten erst die ersten Bootsverleiher und da muss man erst ein paar Tage abwarten und suchen wo sich die Dorsche gerade aufhalten und auf was sie beissen. Vom Kutter werden sehr gute Dorschfänge gemeldet. Auch auf Mefos ist es sehr gut - aber auch hier sollte man mit genauen Fangplätzen noch abwarten, weil es sich täglich ändert. Gute Stellen im Süden wäre Vognsbjerg und direkt am Leuchtturm Keldsnor.
Gruß Multe


----------



## roofvisser (7. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich habe in ai und september 2011 mit ein Humminbird 998CSI aufnahmen gemacht von Schiffswracks im Langeland Belt.
Hier finden Sie die aufnahmen:
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/screenshots-hb998

28 april - 5 mei sind wir wieder in Spodsbjerg #:

 :q:q:q


----------



## Multe (7. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Kees, das ist viel zu spät#d, da haben wir schon alle Dorsche rausgefangen.#6
Schöne Bilder die du eingestellt hast.
Der Bericht in Rute und Rolle über die Wracks soll jetzt im Juni kommen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Kössi (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Kees,
tolle Fotos! Vielleicht bin ich nur zu blöd es rauszulesen, aber hast du mal die GPS Daten davon?  Kössi


----------



## Multe (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

tja Kössi, warum hat er diese Daten wohl _*extra*_ weggelassen??#c
Da gäbe es bestimmt im ganzen Belt nur noch diesen einen Platz der 24Std unter Belagerung wäre.:q
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ja So sieht es aus.aber das wäre mal ein schönes Gruppen Bild für Nikolaj wenn ganz spodsbjerg dort versammelt wäre.


----------



## Michael Horn (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



rudini schrieb:


> Moin Leute und Petri allen Fängern!!
> 
> Ich hoffe jetz nichts überlesen zu haben aber...was geht denn auf der Ecke Bukkemose im Süden Langelands??
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rudini, 

da werden wir uns wohl treffen, wir sind ab 04.04. in Bukkemose und machen den Belt unsicher. 

Wie es im Moment ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen, die letzten beiden Jahren hast Du quasi direkt vor der Haustür sehr gute Fänge auf Dorsch erzielt. In max 5 Minuten war Du schon auf den Fangplätzen. 

In Sachen Mefo's kann ich DIr leider keine Tips geben, da bin selbst unerfahren.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> ja So sieht es aus.aber das wäre mal ein schönes Gruppen Bild für Nikolaj wenn ganz spodsbjerg dort versammelt wäre.



Das hatten wir einmal, das um die 20 Boote auf einem Platz waren. Geil war nur, gefangen hat _keiner_ etwas. |sagnix    Da hatten sich nur auf einem Platz 3 Gruppen mit ihren Booten getroffen um zu frühstücken. Sofort kamen von überall die Boote angerauscht und die pilkten wie die Teufel - doch keiner fing etwas. Als dann einer fragte was hier los wäre , sagten wir nur, das uns einer frischen Flæskesteg gebracht hat :vik:und das wir hier nur frühstückten.|krach:


----------



## carlsberg (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich bin ja immer leider nur 1 Woche auf LL. Aber da sieht man es auch immer wieder rudelbildungen.danke für die Tipps Multe. Werde mir es mal besorgen und ausprobieren.sehen uns ja im september auf LL.


----------



## rule270 (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hy sicki

Nimm Dir schwarz rote Twister und Pilker mit . Die gehen gut in Langeland. Nimm die Kante an der Grünen Tonne oder die andere Seite Orange Boje ri. Süden. An der Grüne sind die Tabaksblätter
aber sonst gut.

Hy Hy rudi


----------



## rule270 (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hy Hy
Wenn Du auf Mefo gehen willst, geh nach Nordenbro Nor. Wenn Dus nicht findest frag ULf in Bagenkoob im Angelshop der sagt Dir was geht momentan auf Mefos. Grüss Ihn von mir rudi.
Wenn Du Fragen hast melde Dich einfach.


----------



## rule270 (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo
Buckemose ist immer gut der Fisch ist in der regel nicht weit.
Voriges Jahr Fänge wie in alten Zeiten !! auch große. ware sehr zufrieden.
Wenn Du fragen hast melde dich . fahre schon sehr lange nach Buckemose
auf LL


----------



## rule270 (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So das zur Rudelbildung. Ist zwar oft so aber achte lieber auf Boote die immer wieder in die gleiche Richtung fahren denn die machen das nicht ohne Grund !!

Hy Hy rudi


----------



## JanderLax (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tag erstmal!

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie es mit den Meefos aussieht auf LL?

Danke schonmal im vorraus:m


----------



## matthias_other1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Ich habe in ai und september 2011 mit ein Humminbird 998CSI aufnahmen gemacht von Schiffswracks im Langeland Belt.
> Hier finden Sie die aufnahmen:
> http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/screenshots-hb998
> 
> ...



Da hast du dir ja eine Topzeit ausgeguckt , denn da bin ich auch wieder in Spödsberg :vik:


----------



## beton1986 (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nabend 

Wie sieht es mit den Platte vom Boot aus im Mai? Besser gesagt Anfang Mai????


----------



## roofvisser (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> ja So sieht es aus.aber das wäre mal ein schönes Gruppen Bild für Nikolaj wenn ganz spodsbjerg dort versammelt wäre.









|uhoh:   |uhoh:   |uhoh:  angelreise....


----------



## rudini (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey!

Vielen Dank schonmal..besonders an Multe,Rule und Michael!!:m

Ja mal abwarten...was für Fangmeldungen noch reinschneien...aber ansonsten scheint die Ecke ja net so schlecht zu sein...freuen uns schon sehr!!

Petri allen Fängern!!


----------



## Multe (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*KLASSE* Kees:vik::vik::vik:, so sieht es aus, wenn auf Bornholm das Lachstrolling losgeht #6- und so würden sie auch den Platz am Wrack stürmen.:q:q:q:q
gruß Walter


----------



## Spedi123 (8. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Das hatten wir einmal, das um die 20 Boote auf einem Platz waren. Geil war nur, gefangen hat _keiner_ etwas. |sagnix Da hatten sich nur auf einem Platz 3 Gruppen mit ihren Booten getroffen um zu frühstücken. Sofort kamen von überall die Boote angerauscht und die pilkten wie die Teufel - doch keiner fing etwas. Als dann einer fragte was hier los wäre , sagten wir nur, das uns einer frischen Flæskesteg gebracht hat :vik:und das wir hier nur frühstückten.|krach:


 
Das kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor....
Wenn man an einer "Anhäufung" von Booten vorbeifährt und in sichtweite dann 2-3 mal in kurzer Zeit versetzt, hat man bald die ganze Schaar um sich versammelt.


----------



## vdausf (9. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das Bild macht mir ANGST!!! Lach!
Kenn das aus dem Öresund wo sich ein paar immer genau in unsere Spur gesetzt haben und bei nem Hänger....durften wir dann abschneiden weil sie sonst über unsre Schnur gedriftet wären! Tolle Sache!!!

In die Nähe ok, aber direkt die gleich Drift..das muss dann echt nicht sein!
Aber so ist es halt mit dem Neid auf die gefangenen Fische.
Ach ja, die Gruppe wie oben beschrieben hat vielleicht die Hälfte von uns gefangen. Tja, dumm gelaufen...
Gruß Volker


----------



## Greenhorn (9. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, ich hätte mal ne Frage als Pausenfüller, bis Nikolaj&Co. wieder die Boote ins Wasser lassen.

In 1998 ist die Brücke über den Großen Belt gebaut worden.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Großer_Belt
Hier steht auch ein wenig über das thema Strömung und den Einfluss der Brücke.

Ich hab schon öfter gelesen, dass seit dem Bau der Brücke sich auch die Standorte der Dorsche vor Langeland verändert haben sollen.

Kann jemand von Euch aus Erfahrung berichten was sich verändert hat? Oder weißansonsten jemand von Euch was darüber?

Viele Grüße, ich halte meinen Gummifisch ab 7.4. wieder rein.


----------



## Spedi123 (10. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Greenhorn,

da könnte schon was dran sein.
Zumindest im Norden Langelands waren die Fänge früher um einiges besser. Kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, als man südlich der Insel Sprogo (war ja mal eine Knastinsel) sehr gut gefangen hat. Heute ist die Gegend ziemlich tot....
Auf die Region um Spodsbjerg und weiter südlich hat das aber meiner Meinung nach keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Multe (10. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich glaube nicht, das dies etwas mit dem Brückenbau zu tun hat. Ich bin der Meinung, das die Dorsche einfach ihre Fressgewohnheiten umgestellt haben nachdem die Trawler im Flachwasser die ganzen Tobischwärme weggefangen haben. Dadurch haben sich die Dorsche in die tiefen Rinnen im Belt zurückgezogen, weil da ihr Nahrungsangebot einfach viel besser ist. Fängt man heute einen Dorsch, so hat er mit Sicherheit einen oder mehrere Krebse im Bauch. Vor einigen Jahren "kotzte" er das ganze Deck mit Tobis voll.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Greenhorn (10. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wieso sollen Trawler im Flachwasser Tobiasfische weggefangen haben? Wozu das denn?


----------



## Multe (11. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die machen Fischmehl aus den Dingern. In DK werden tausende von Tonnen gezielt abgefischt.


----------



## Airferdo (12. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja das ist eine ganz tolle Idee von Dendänen, in Hive Sande habe ich gesehen wie sie LKW Kipplasterladungen in einen Fabrikschlund davon gekippt haben ! Ich weiß garnicht ob Tobiasfische überhaupt ne Quote haben.


----------



## ZiggyStardust (12. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

aus wikipedia:

Vor der dänischen Küste wird der Sandaal von einer speziellen Fangflotte in großem Maßstab aus der Nordsee gefischt und in Esbjerg zu Fischmehl und Fischöl verarbeitet. Diese Materialien stellen die Grundlage für die Produktion von Pelletfutter für die Forellen-Teichwirtschaft dar. Dadurch ist aber nicht nur der Tobiasfisch gefährdet, sondern auch viele Räuber, die ihn fressen, wie Möwen und Wale.

#d

Da gäbe es doch sicher andere Möglichkeiten


Ziggy


----------



## HoHo (12. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich glaube auch nicht das sich die Jungs selektiv fangen lassen...


----------



## Solem (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Leute, 

bei uns geht jetzt in gut 2,5 Wochen los nach Langeland.... 

War den noch keiner oben und kann von ein paar guten Fängen berichten? Im letzten Jahr, haben wir ja mehr oder weniger den Anfang gemacht....

Allen schonmal vorab einen guten Fang für die nächsten Wochen und lasst uns bei den beiden Meeresevents auf der Insel, noch ein bisschen was an Fisch drin ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Multe (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Es läuft sogar sehr gut mit den Dorschen. Gestern kam einer mit 15kg und einer mit 10,38kg - passt doch. Obwohl schon fast alle Dorsche abgelaicht haben - diese leider nicht.
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=655


----------



## Solem (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das sieht ja nach sehr guten Dorschen aus  

Schade das die beiden Genossen noch nicht abgelaicht hatten... 

Es juckt in den Fingern... Die Vorbereitungen für Langeland laufen auf Hochtouren


----------



## Michael Horn (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Gemiende,

bei mir jucken auch schon die Finger. Die Planungen läufen auf Hochtouren und wenn man solche Bilder sieht, dann steigt die Vorfreunde ins unermessliche.

Wie Solem schon erwähnt hat, wäre es natürlich noch erfreulicher gewesen, wenn die beiden noch abgelaicht hätten.   

Habe noch ein bisel Arbeit an meinem neuen Angelboot, wird aber pünktlich fertig werden. So langsam sieht es wieder aus, wie ein richtiges Boot. 

"Was ist eigentlich mit meinem Namenswetter und seiner Kampfmakrele...... habe dieses Jahr noch gar nix von ihm gelesen. Haaaaaallllllloooooo Namensvetter, melde DIch mal!"

Gruß Michael


----------



## Solem (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Michael, 

dein Nammensvetter ist mit mir unterwegs ;-) 

Die Kampfmakrele wurde in der Zwischenzeit verkauft und wir werden mit einem Boot von IBI auf die Dorschjagd gehen. 

Bist du zur gleichen Zeit oben wie wir ? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Michael Horn (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Solem,

das ging aber schnell mit dem Lebenszeichen..... 

Wir sind ab 04.04 für 10 Tage in Bukkemose. Sicherlich werden wir auch in Spodsbjerg einfliegen. Ist immer etwas Wetter und Windabhängig, da die Sipperei in Bukkemose nicht immer einfach ist. 
Aber vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser. Ich werde im Laufe der nächsten Woche mal ein paar Bilder hier einstellen, damit DU siehst, mit was ich unterwegs bin. 

Übrigens suche ich noch einen Namen für mein Boot und der Name "Kampfmakrele" gefällt mir sehr gut. Kannst Du mal Michael für mich fragen, ob er mir den Namen überlässt, oder will er sich ne neue Kampfmakrele zulegen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo nochmal, 

wie lange bleibt ihr oben? Eine oder zwei Wochen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Solem (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir werden eine Woche oben bleiben, ggf. wenn das Haus frei bleibt, auch 10 Tage...

Ich werde dein Posting mal an Michael per E-Mail weiterleiten.


----------



## 30mike (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Oh Mann, so viel Fisch und sooooo lange noch:

*

*


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



30mike schrieb:


> Oh Mann, so viel Fisch und sooooo lange noch:
> 
> *
> 
> *


 Hallo,
ja bei uns sind es auch noch 53 Tage, das Gerät ist Komplett, die Haken geschärft, wir warten mal die beiden Angelevents ab.
Multe schöne grüsse von Z@nder. allen übrigen hier wünschen wir eine volle Truhe,
Petri


----------



## inrisse (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich binn von 15.9 -29.9 in Bukkemose suche noch mitfahrgelegenheit zumm Fischen nicht die ganze zeit sondern Tageweise gegen kostenbeteiligung würde auch von spotsberg oder
bagenkop aus fahren. ..


  gruß Ingolf


----------



## 30mike (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Ruhrgebietler

Dann sehen wir uns ja im Hafen, vielleicht können wir ja mal nen Bierchen schlappern am Kiosk und paar Tips tauschen.
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Multe (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Ruhrgebietler vielen Dank für die Grüße. Ich werde einmal an euch denken, wenn der erste +???kg Dorsch an der Strippe hängt. #6#:#:#:
Gruß Walter


----------



## wojti (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandgemeinde

Auch wir werden wieder den Dorschen auf die Schuppen rücken! Noch lange 17 Tage bis die KaVaLeJo ins Wasser gelassen wird.Aussenborder hat schon  einen Probelauf hinter sich#6.|wavey:Hallo Michael H da du ja am 4.4. erst anreist und wir ja erst am 7.4. abreisen werden wir uns in Bukkemose über den Weg laufen. 
Also Leute wer vor uns da ist haut in die Tasten was Fangtiefen und Köder angeht.:vik: 

Gruß wojti

Ein Bericht folgt!


----------



## Zanderman (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Moin LL-Fans*_|wavey:,
schönen verspäteten Neujahrsgruß Euch allen und insbesondere an meinen Namensvetter Michael und Multe und Brummpa und Shorty38 und...und .
Jau der Rentnerstress  hat mich voll im Griff, aber dank _Solem_ werden wir jetzt wieder uns auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren, nämlich Dorsche kitzeln vor LL.
@Michael: Sorry Namensvetter, aber die "Kampfmakrele" habe ich nach meiner Frau benannt, daher kann ich Dir den Namen nicht unisono überlassen.|jump:
Die alte Kampfmakrele ärgert jetzt die Hechte bei Zingst.Allerdings habe ich den Namen nicht mit abgegeben.Der nächste Kahn wird daher die Kampfmakrele II werden.
Am Wochenende haben wir knapp 100 Dorschbomben gegossen zwischen 50 und 170 gr, also lasst bitte was für uns im grossen Teich.Wir werden erst am Sonntag 01.04. in´s Wasser kommen, da wir Samstag erst spät losdüsen können.Hoffe wir sehen uns...
Wünsche Euch allen immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel.
Gruß aus dem Pott


----------



## Zanderman (13. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



beton1986 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Wie sieht es mit den Platte vom Boot aus im Mai? Besser gesagt Anfang Mai????



_*Moin beton1986|wavey:*_
Platte im Mai dürfte nicht der Knaller sein.
Wenn Du die Platte gegen das Licht hälst, hast Du wahrscheinlich das Gefühl ein Röntgenbild zu betrachten.
Gruß aus dem Pott


----------



## HoHo (14. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Noch ´ne knappe Woche dann geht´s los Die Wetterprognosen sind ja auch knackig. Sonne, Sonne und Sonne..
@ Multe: Hast Du Deinen Lappy mit dabei? Dann melde ich mich kurz vorher nochmal bei dir zwecks Treffen beim Event.


----------



## Multe (14. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej HoHo, natürlich habe ich das Teil dabei. Habe da ja meine ganze Navigation darauf. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (14. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



wojti schrieb:


> Hallo Langelandgemeinde
> 
> Auch wir werden wieder den Dorschen auf die Schuppen rücken! Noch lange 17 Tage bis die KaVaLeJo ins Wasser gelassen wird.Aussenborder hat schon  einen Probelauf hinter sich#6.|wavey:Hallo Michael H da du ja am 4.4. erst anreist und wir ja erst am 7.4. abreisen werden wir uns in Bukkemose über den Weg laufen.
> Also Leute wer vor uns da ist haut in die Tasten was Fangtiefen und Köder angeht.:vik:
> ...



Hi Wojti, 

sehr schön, dann kannst Du uns ja den einen oder anderen Tip geben. Übrigens..... wir wohnen im Haus E7. Würde mich freuen, wenn Du mal vorbeischaust. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (14. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zanderman schrieb:


> _*Moin LL-Fans*_|wavey:,
> 
> @Michael: Sorry Namensvetter, aber die "Kampfmakrele" habe ich nach meiner Frau benannt, daher kann ich Dir den Namen nicht unisono überlassen.|jump:
> Die alte Kampfmakrele ärgert jetzt die Hechte bei Zingst.Allerdings habe ich den Namen nicht mit abgegeben.Der nächste Kahn wird daher die Kampfmakrele II werden.
> ...



Wow.... nach Deiner Frau, was soll ich dazu sagen....  dann muss ich mir auf die schnelle doch noch einen anderen Namen überlegen..... schade :c:c:c

Gruß Michael


----------



## HoHo (14. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Michael wie wär´s denn mit "Turbo-Torsk" !!


----------



## HoHo (16. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Multe, ich wünsche Dir eine stressfreie Anreise und die ersten schönen Tage auf LL


----------



## Multe (16. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



HoHo schrieb:


> Multe, ich wünsche Dir eine stressfreie Anreise und die ersten schönen Tage auf LL



ich danke dir. 
Werde schon einmal  probieren wenigstens einen Dorsch zu fangen bis du kommst.#6
Dir auch eine gute Anreise und bring dann kein schlechtes Wetter mit.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Bitti2 (16. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,

noch 7 Tage dann schlagen wir in Spodsbjerg auf. Bei unserem Glück ist dann sicher Wind >10 Bft. Also nutzt die Zeit bis dahin ;-)

Frage 1: Ist in Spodsbjerg UMTS/HSDPA-Empfang möglich?
Frage 2: Hat jemand von Euch schonmal in dem Loch südlich von DW 55 auf Naturköder geschleppt? Da müsste doch Lengtechnisch was gehen.


----------



## Multe (16. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Bitti2, ich mach mich gerade Richtung Spodsbjerg auf den Weg. Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns einmal im Hafen.
Ob UMTS/HSDPA-Empfang möglich ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber in fast allen Häusern hast du Net - Anschl. oder über den HOT SPOT im Hafen.
Gezielt auf Leng fischen ist schlecht, da nur in den Sommermonaten ganz vereinzelt welche gefangen werden.
bring auf alle Fälle eine Spinnrute mit, denn die Mefos werden überall gut gefangen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (16. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Walter,

wünsch dir ne gute Fahrt und viel Spaß auf Langeland. Lass noch bisschen Fisch im Wasser, ich muss noch 3 Wochen warten. Gruß aus dem sonnigen Kiel!!


----------



## Colli_HB (17. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Bitti2,

das mit dem gezielten Lengfischen ist wirklich nicht prickelnd.
Ich habe letztes Jahr an der von dir beschriebenen Stelle 4 Tage versucht mit Oktopussystem und Fischfetzen einen Leng zu überlisten. Es kam nicht einer! 
Dafür hatte ich dabei gute Dorsche und alle Ü 60 cm.

Viel Erfolg allen die schon vor Ort sind!


----------



## murgtäler (18. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Walter,#h
auch von uns aus dem Schwarzwald eine gute Fahrt und
ein kräftiges Petri.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Bitti2 (18. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So ein riesen Schxxxx...

Jetzt habe ich unsere Truppe dazu überredet,  zum ersten Mal seit 10 Jahren nicht ans Gelbe Riff zu fahren sondern nach Langeland und jetzt sagen die fürs Gelbe Riff Windstille nächstes Wochenende vorraus. Wenn wir in Langeland nichts fangen bin ich der Depp des Jahres. Hat jemand die aktuelle Fangsituation von Spodsberg? Noch kann ich einknicken und Riff machen


----------



## HoHo (18. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Bitti,

wir fahren auch in ein paar Tagen los. Das Wetter soll ja ganz schick werden, aber die Windvorhersage macht mich etwas kribbelig...5-10m/s aus Ost bisher gemeldet. Die Frage ist doch ob´s denn auch so wird...Kann ja auch ganz anders laufen.


----------



## beton1986 (18. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin..

also genauer Wettervorhersage sind auf langeland höchstens für 2-3 Tage, alles andere sind vermutungen und Berechnungen vom Wetterdienst.. und wenn die Prognose 5-10m/s 35% bekommst und die Prognose 1-4m/s nur 30% dann wird erstmal die grössere Bewertung ausgegeben, daher nix drauf geben.. habe die letzen 2 Touren auf langeland Erfahrungen gemacht, wonach man die Prognosen höchsten auf 1-2 Tage fixieren kann, alles andere kann sich Std. ändern so noch 5 Wochen dann geht's los


----------



## Bitti2 (18. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



beton1986 schrieb:


> Moin Moin..
> 
> also genauer Wettervorhersage sind auf langeland höchstens für 2-3 Tage, alles andere sind vermutungen und Berechnungen vom Wetterdienst.. und wenn die Prognose 5-10m/s 35% bekommst und die Prognose 1-4m/s nur 30% dann wird erstmal die grössere Bewertung ausgegeben, daher nix drauf geben.. habe die letzen 2 Touren auf langeland Erfahrungen gemacht, wonach man die Prognosen höchsten auf 1-2 Tage fixieren kann, alles andere kann sich Std. ändern so noch 5 Wochen dann geht's los



Jo, das iss bekanntlich so. Aber es gibt nen klaren Trend zum nem stabilen Hoch für nächstes WE. Und bei wenig Wind ist  Gelbes Riff ein Traum mit bisher immer gut Fisch.
Jetzt bin ich ein wenig zerrissen: Langeland oder Hanstholm #t
Deshalb meine Frage nach den Fängen in LL derzeit.


----------



## Multe (18. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also heute war nur etwas Westwind und keine Strömung. Erst am Nachmittag wurde der Wind leicht stärker ( aber nicht viel) und es kamen 3 Tropfen Regen runter. Dafür aber um so mehr Dorsche raus. Es war jetzt nicht der "Hammer" aber etliche Dorsche von +70cm und einen mit 91cm. 
Gefangen wurden *alle* Dorsche am Beifänger. 
Morgen und am Dienstag kommt starker Wind aber dann soll es wieder gut werden. So bald wir wieder raus können, werde ich mich wieder mit Ergebnissen melden.
Mit den Mefos klappt es auch. In den letzten Tagen wurden einige schöne Silberne gefangen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Stefan W. (18. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri Multe.
Fahre am 21.04 mit Speedi auch wieder auf die geliebte 
Insel. In welchen Tiefen stehen die Dorsche denn zurzeit?
Viel Spaß noch und fang ordentlich was!


----------



## Multe (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Stefan W, wir hatten alle Dorsche um die 20 - 22m.
Gruß Multe


----------



## HoHo (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na das klingt doch schon ganz gut Multe! Da wünsche ich Dir noch ne ruhige Woche..am Wochenende sind wir dann ja auch da


----------



## Multe (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Fiskerikontrol
Letzten Samstag um 8.00Uhr slippte das Kontrollboot im Hafen von Spodsbjerg. Im Laufe des Tages wurden die Boote rund um Spodsbjerg, Bukkemose und Bagenkop kontrolliert. Ebenso die Netze der Fischer. Einige, unerlaubte Netze wurden entfernt.
Erst am Nachmittag war die Kontrollfahrt beendet.


----------



## HoHo (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Naja warum nicht. Ist ja deren gutes Recht Kontrollen durchzuführen. Und wer ne weiße Weste hat dem geschieht ja nix


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

HEy Walter, dann hast ja vom  Start weg einen guten Auftakt hingelegt!!:m

Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg und ruhige See!


----------



## Multe (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Eine ruhige See gibt es die nächsten beiden Tage nicht. Aber ich sehe das wie immer sehr locker. Ich muss nicht jeden Tag raus  - auch nicht bei schönem Wetter.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Bitti2 (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Stefan W, wir hatten alle Dorsche um die 20 - 22m.
> Gruß Multe



Hi Multe,

Ist die Frage erlaubt wo Ihr gefangen habt?
Beifänger -> Gulp? Spezielle Farbe?


----------



## grasschwein (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Männer,
mir juckt auch schon mein Fangarm und ich habe Entzugserscheinungen!
Wir sind endlich vom 31.3. - 14.04. wieder in Fredmose.#h
Bin mir sicher, dass wir den ein oder anderen Dorsch mal die Insel und unsere Kühltruhe zeigen werden!
Hauptsache der Wind ist nicht so verrückt wie in 2011!
Wir werden sehen. Allen vor Ort viel Spaß und Petri Heil.
Bis dieTage Grasschwein


----------



## Multe (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Bitti2, das war ganz verrückt. Mit den pinkfarbenen GULP Minnow lief am Anfang gar nichts. Auch nicht auf Pilker oder Jigkopf. Wir hatten einer Bekannten ( die eigentlich nicht angelt ) einfach nur ein Endblei von 200gr und ein fertiges Vorfach mit 2 Beifängern montiert und nur mit dieser Methode kam Fisch. Als dann jedoch etwas die Strömung einsetzte fing ich dann auch mit Jigkopf (100gr ) und einem japanroten Beifänger. Dann bissen die Dorsche aber auch auf die pinkfarbenen GULP.
Heute war starker Wind und so waren wir nur 2Std. am Strand auf Mefos. Wurde aber leider eine Nullnummer. die anderen Angler ebenso.
Gruß Multe


----------



## rule270 (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe
wenn Du mefos willst nutze die goldene Stunde zur Nacht am Strand vom Nörreballe Nor.Ist in der Nähe von Nordenbro

Gruß Rudi


----------



## rule270 (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Versuchs mal mit Sandspierlingen oder dergleichen.
rule270


----------



## Carly (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde
fahren am 14.04 für eine Woche nach Spodsberg
und hätten evtl. noch Platz für ein Mitfahrer
Abfahrt ist ab Hannover .Haus / Boot sind gebucht !
sind drei Personen


----------



## Murdock7481 (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
Mensch ich beiße mir hier die Zähne aus ... versuche die ganze Zeit diese Seitenarmknoten zu lernen um ein Vorfach mit nur einem Beifänger hinzubekommen aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht und ich hab nur noch bis zum 27.06 zeit dann geht es endlich das erste Mal nach Langeland.Ich hoffe man kann die zur Not auch kaufen ...


----------



## carlsberg (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Murdock 7481 keine sorge brauchst keine zu kaufen!! ist ganz leicht . ich probiere es mal zu erklären. du nimmst ungefähr 1.5 m langes vorfach legst ein große schlaufe. da schiebst du immer wieder das eine ende durch bis du es ungefähr 10 mal gemacht hast. dann nimmst du die schlaufe und ziehst sie in der mitte von den verdrehungen auseinander. dort hast du jetzt ein loch. da schiebst du jetzt den einzelnen bogen der über der verdrehung läuft durch.dann noch alle seiten nass machen und kräftig zu ziehen. dann kannst du eine seite aufschneiden .und schon hast du ein super seitenarm system .mit der höhe muss du ein wenig aus testen. und jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob da einer durchblick.#c|kopfkrat


----------



## carlsberg (19. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich möchte gerne von puttgarden aus über lloland nach LL kann mir einer sagen wie lange ich von Rödby bis Tars unterwegs bin ??? muss ich überhaupt vorher buchen. bin ab 1.9.2012 auf LL


----------



## Multe (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Rule, danke für den Tip aber da steht eine riesen Welle drauf. Wind voll W mit 14m/sek. da machst du nichts auf dem Platz.
Gruß Multe


----------



## vdausf (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,
bei uns sind es noch gute drei Wochen bis LL.
Mir jucken schon die Finger. 
@Multe - noch nen schönen Urlaub und viel Petri Heil!!
P.S. Grüße an Deine Frau!
Gruß Volker


----------



## Multe (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Volker, vielen Dank. Heute haben wir noch starken Wind aber dann können wir wieder angreife. Wir werden auf alle Fälle noch etwas für euch im Wasser lassen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## carlsberg (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

guten morgen Multe. Weist du ob vom 1.9 bis 8.9 ein Event auf LL statt findet.wünsche noch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.


----------



## vdausf (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Walter,
will doch hoffen, dass Du für unsere erste Tour nach LL noch was drinnen lässt.
Bin echt gespannt, wie es da oben laufen wird....
Gruß


----------



## Bitti2 (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Volker, vielen Dank. Heute haben wir noch starken Wind aber dann können wir wieder angreife. Wir werden auf alle Fälle noch etwas für euch im Wasser lassen.
> Gruß Walter




Hi Multe,

das mit dem Wetter habe ich vergeigt. Immer wenn wir fahren ist genau so ein Wind wie Du ihn jetzt da oben hast. Das ziehen wir magisch an. Deshalb haben wir dieses Jahr offiziell gesagt, das wir 17.03 fahren haben dann aber gemeinerweise kurzfristig eine Woche verschoben. So konnte sich Petrus nicht mehr schnell genug umstellen und muss nun damit leben, daß wir ab Samstag bestes Wetter haben. 



Sorry...


----------



## Hansen fight (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> ich möchte gerne von puttgarden aus über lloland nach LL kann mir einer sagen wie lange ich von Rödby bis Tars unterwegs bin ??? muss ich überhaupt vorher buchen. bin ab 1.9.2012 auf LL



Hallo Carlsberg
Du brauchst ungefähr 1,5 Std. Mit der Fähre wird es aber nicht billig, die nehmen dafür gutes Geld.|uhoh:
Brauchst nicht buchen.
Sind zu fünft ab 14.4. 1 Woche auf LL


----------



## mirko.nbg (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir nehmen die Fähre von Fynshav nach Bojden! Von Bojden ist es etwa eine gute Stunde fahrt nach Spodsbjerg.Zahlen im Mai mit Bootshänger und 3 Personen hin und zurück 92 EURO. Wenn Du über Fehmarn-Rödby und Tars-Spodsbjerg fährst zahlst du ein vielfaches. Nach meinen recherchen für uns ein NO-GO was Preis-Leistung angeht. Naja du musst ja auch 2 Mal Fähre fahren. Für Fynshav-Bojden habe ich reserviert und man bezahlt dan vorort am Hafen!

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Multe (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Bitti2, ist nicht so schlimm, denn wenn man das Jahr über min. 5 Wochen auf der Insel ist, so machen ein paar Tage Wind nichts aus. Gibt ja auch noch Mefos denen man vom Ufer aus nachstellen kann .

@carlsberg, in dieser Zeit läuft noch der Sommerservice von IBI. Das passt also.
Gruß Multe


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Wir nehmen die Fähre von Fynshav nach Bojden! Von Bojden ist es etwa eine gute Stunde fahrt nach Spodsbjerg.Zahlen im Mai mit Bootshänger und 3 Personen hin und zurück 92 EURO. Wenn Du über Fehmarn-Rödby und Tars-Spodsbjerg fährst zahlst du ein vielfaches. Nach meinen recherchen für uns ein NO-GO was Preis-Leistung angeht. Naja du musst ja auch 2 Mal Fähre fahren. Für Fynshav-Bojden habe ich reserviert und man bezahlt dan vorort am Hafen!
> 
> Gruß Mirko



das ist ja ne ganze ecke weniger zu fahren als über land oder. lohnt sich das vom geld her ? wäre ja mal intressant

68 euro würde das für uns kosten. das durch 3 . weiss einer wieviel kilometer das spart

mfg


----------



## Spedi123 (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

68 euro würde das für uns kosten. das durch 3 . weiss einer wieviel kilometer das spart

Der Landweg über Kolding / Odense ist 86km länger.
Da wirst Du sicherlich mit der Fähre weder Zeit noch
Geld sparen. #h

Die einzig sinnvolle Alternative war früher die Fähre von
Kiel nach Bagenkop. Da hatten wir von Scheeßel (zwischen Bremen und Hamburg) einen Weg von knapp 190km + 2,5 Std. Fähre. Heute sind es auf dem Landweg 440km.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Spedi123 schrieb:


> 68 euro würde das für uns kosten. das durch 3 . weiss einer wieviel kilometer das spart
> 
> Der Landweg über Kolding / Odense ist 86km länger.
> Da wirst Du sicherlich mit der Fähre weder Zeit noch
> ...



ja die alte fähre war gut. ich kenne scheeßel gut komme aus harsefeld

mfg


----------



## carlsberg (20. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi Leute also das mit der Fähre. Ich habe mal nach geschaut . Uns würde die Fähre.150 Euro kosten, alle 4 Fahrten. und wir sind zu 3 in Auto kosten pro Person 50 Euro und wenn man das nochmal durch 4 teilt ist man bei 12.50 pro fahr .und der tolle neben effekt ist ich habe den elbtunnel gespart. Und wir habe eine sehr bequeme anfahrt. Also daher finde ich es noch ganz ok.ausser ich nehme First class dann wir es teuer. Oder habe ich mich verschaut.?


----------



## HoHo (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Abfahrt in 68 Stunden!!! Die Ruten klappern schon nervös im Futteral


----------



## carlsberg (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi hoho dann Wünsche ich viel Spaß super Wetter und dicke dorsche.


----------



## Multe (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dem HoHo seine Dorsche werden jetzt rausgefangen. :r
Komm gut hier an und wir sehen uns.:vik:
Gruß Multe


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> hi Leute also das mit der Fähre. Ich habe mal nach geschaut . Uns würde die Fähre.150 Euro kosten, alle 4 Fahrten. und wir sind zu 3 in Auto kosten pro Person 50 Euro und wenn man das nochmal durch 4 teilt ist man bei 12.50 pro fahr .und der tolle neben effekt ist ich habe den elbtunnel gespart. Und wir habe eine sehr bequeme anfahrt. Also daher finde ich es noch ganz ok.ausser ich nehme First class dann wir es teuer. Oder habe ich mich verschaut.?



wie fahrt ihr denn ohne elbtunnel ?

viel spass hoho


----------



## Murdock7481 (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hab heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit die neue Fähre von *Spodsbjerg bei der Sitas Werft gesehen! Schaut gut aus, *das Ding.


----------



## 30mike (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wer am WE nach DK fährt, sollte bedenken das die A7 kurz nach dem Elbtunnel voll gesperrt wird.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Bitti2 (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



30mike schrieb:


> Wer am WE nach DK fährt, sollte bedenken das die A7 kurz nach dem Elbtunnel voll gesperrt wird.
> 
> Gruß
> Sam



Stimmt. Wenn man zeitig genug dran ist sind das keine 10 Minuten länger. Aber in der Rush-Hour möchte ich da nicht drin stehen. Wir sind am Samstag vor 6:00 durch wenn alles klappt.


Und ab 9:00 beginnt die schlimme Zeit für die Dorschpopulation in langeland...(hoffe ich jedenfalls) |pfisch:


----------



## carlsberg (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi wolfsburg virus wenn ich nach Puttgarden fahre, fahre ich vor dem Elbtunnel ab. Oder bin ich jetzt voll in den bohnen?


----------



## 30mike (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ne is richtig, fährst dann auf der A1 Richtung Lübeck und über die Elbrücken.
Gruß
Sam


----------



## carlsberg (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So habe ich mir es gedacht. Das wir So fahren


----------



## DasaTeamchef (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ein freundliches Hallo der Gemeinde......ich bin nun auch wieder on board, habe gerade eine Woche ab 14.04. gebucht! Spodsbjerg natürlich....

und schon gehen in sämtlichen Genen eines Anglers die Vorbereitungen los.....herrlich - das Fieber hat mich wieder...

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## matthias_other1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Dem HoHo seine Dorsche werden jetzt rausgefangen. :r
> :vik:
> Gruß Multe



Hallo Walter ,

wir wollen Beweisfotos sehen |rolleyes:vik:


----------



## HoHo (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ha Multe..nix wird...die sind schon gebucht die Kameraden ab 5kg. Die sind noch vor Fehmarn und machen sich langsam auf den Weg Richtung Holger´s haken Ich denke wir sehen uns am Sonntag Multe. Ich frag mal nach Dir im Centrum.
Wir werden auch früh genug fahren...um 6.00 Uhr sind wir auch durch denke ich. Ab wann wird die Bahn denn dicht gemacht? Ist immer schön wenn man dann in Kolding rechts abbiegt Richtung Fünen. Viele, viele Autos mit Angelgepäck und Boot im Schlepptau Und in den Autos ein paar Jungs die sich das ganze Jahr auf diesen Moment freuen...mit den Kumpels ´ne geile Woche, oder zwei geniessen und das tun was wir am liebsten mögen. Angeln, Grillen und ab und zu ein kleines Bierchen mit ´nem schicken Schnaps trinken...


----------



## Greenhorn (21. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Jungs,

die A7 wird ab Fr. 23.3. 22h für 56 Std. bis Mo. früh gesperrt.

@ Multe: viel Spass da oben, ich komme leider erst Ostersamstag. Die Dorsche beißen wie immer hinter dem gelben Turm, oder? :q :q :q 

Gruß Sturmtank


----------



## Multe (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gestern kam von 20 - 38m überall Fisch. Es war egal wo man war und was am Haken war. Pilker Jigkopf alles gab Dorsch . eine Gruppe von 6 Mann brachte 120 schöne Filetierdorsche in den Hafen. Nur die Anglern  in Bagenkop machten traurige Gesichter( es kamen gestern einige nach Spodsbjerg gefahren und sahen die Dorschen von der einen Truppe ) , denn sie konnten bis jetzt noch nicht aus dem Hafen raus - wegen dem W - Wind.
Heute bestes Angelwetter.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Bitti2 (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Gestern kam von 20 - 38m überall Fisch. Es war egal wo man war und was am Haken war. Pilker Jigkopf alles gab Dorsch . eine Gruppe von 6 Mann brachte 120 schöne Filetierdorsche in den Hafen. Nur die Anglern  in Bagenkop machten traurige Gesichter( es kamen gestern einige nach Spodsbjerg gefahren und sahen die Dorschen von der einen Truppe ) , denn sie konnten bis jetzt noch nicht aus dem Hafen raus - wegen dem W - Wind.
> Heute bestes Angelwetter.
> Gruß Multe




Mann Mann Mann....
Für solche Meldungen müsste man gleich nen Verwarnungspunkt bekommen. Das iss vorsätzliche Grausamkeit an denen, die noch daheim sind....:q


Noch 40h, dann darf ich mitspielen beim "Dorsch-vor-Spodsbjerg-Angeln"-Spiel :q #v


----------



## HoHo (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja Bitti, ich auch...wird Zeit das es losgeht


----------



## carlsberg (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

oooohhh man . Und ich bin auf der arbeit. Aber viel spaß allen die jetzt oben sind und noch hoch fahren


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch für mich heißt es noch 16 Tage warten...|gr:

Aber dann beginnt wieder die schönste Zeit des Jahres....angeln auf Langeland.

Allen dickes Petri die jetzt Samstag schonfahren  dürfen!!


----------



## Solem (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Walter, 

was du da schreibst, grenzt ja schon an seelischer Grausamkeit. 

Eine Woche noch, dann geht es auch bei uns los... Gerade nochmal zwei Tage nach gebucht also sind wir bis zum 9.4. auf unserer Lieblingsinsel... 

Vielleicht sieht man ja den einen oder anderen hier aus dem Forum.

Bis dann...


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

22 Tage noch - weil ich bereits Freitagnacht fahre....


----------



## Greenhorn (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> die A7 wird ab Fr. 23.3. 22h für 56 Std. bis Mo. früh gesperrt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitti2 (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Greenhorn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin Jungs,
> ...


----------



## merlyn (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Greenhorn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin Jungs,
> ...


----------



## Multe (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

War wieder ein guter Tag. Hauptsache man war auf Grund. Gute Dorsche wieder an allen Stellen vor dem gelben Turm. Aber wieder keine Strömung - da kam man mit 30gr. bei 30m gut auf Grund.


----------



## HoHo (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das ist doch Musik in den Ohren Multe...Ein paar Stunden noch Muß mir erstmal eine Alternativroute raussuchen wenn die A7 dicht ist


----------



## Greenhorn (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



merlyn schrieb:


> Greenhorn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Greenhorn
> ...


----------



## Teletommi (22. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ merlyn

WO seit ihr denn? Wir fahren auch am 31.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (23. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin!

zum Wochenende....die A7 wird ja gesperrt....:

Für alle die, die bereits nachts fahren sollten rate ich den Freihafen zu nutzen - achtung Durchfahrtschein besorgen - nur wer erst am Samstag gegen 4Uhr oder später dort auftauchen sollte, dem rate ich über die A1 auszuweichen - aber auch dann würde ich die Querverbindung zur A7 wieder nutzen und nicht über Puttgarden und später noch einmal Tars die Fähre zu nutzen. Nur wer eh schon Stunden unterwegs ist....für den könnte die Pause (Warte und Fährzeit) sinnvoll sein.
Traf letztes Jahr einen der das erste mal die beiden Fähren nutze.....er war 5Std länger unterwegs


----------



## Baumi (23. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Noch 29 Std.bis Abfahrt nach Fredmose.Ab Sonntag früh gehts dann los zur Dorschjagd.


----------



## Michael Horn (23. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin zusammen,

nur noch 12 Tage bis es endlich losgeht. 

Hatte gestern Kontakt mit Morten von HausundBoot. Er hat mir auch Bilder zukommen lassen. Vor Bukkemose wird richtig gut gefangen. Der schwerste Dorsch letzte Woche hatte 15 kg. 
Leute, schärft die Haken....... aber bitte immer dran denken, dass wir nächstes Jahr auch noch Dorsche fangen wollen........ daher setzt euch selbst das Mindestmaß nach oben. Meiner Meinung nach hat ein 40er Leo nichts im Kübel verloren. Es sind genügend größere da. 

Dickes Petri an alle, die die nächsten Tage anreisen....... und natürlich gute Anreise.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Solem (23. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Michael, 

auch wenn ich jetzt nicht wieder hier eine Diskussion über zu kleine Dorsche lostreten möchte.... 

Wir haben unser Mindestmaß auch schon im letzten auf 45 - 50 cm gelegt. Wie man weiß, ist ein 45er Dorsch nicht immer ein 45er #6

Bis in 2 Wochen...


----------



## merlyn (23. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Teletommi schrieb:


> @ merlyn
> 
> WO seit ihr denn? Wir fahren auch am 31.



das Haus haben wir bei Torben Hansen gebucht, wo das genau steht wissen wir noch garnicht Das Boot steht in Bagenkop, ich hoffe,dass der Westwind mitspielt in dieser Woche, dass wir rauskommen;-) Wo seit Ihr?

Gruß Micha


----------



## Matze 74 (23. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin zusammen #h,

wenn ich eure ganzen Berichte hier lese blutet mir mein Herz :c.Warum? Ich kann dieses und so wie aussieht, auch NÄCHSTES JAHR defenitiv nicht auf unsere Lieblingsinsel. Ich könnte heulen :c.
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand von euch dieses Gefühl.Immer wenn ich im Keller bin,laufe ich an meinem DK-Tackle vorbei und drehe fast durch#q.
Trotzallem wünsche ich allen die schon oben sind und den Glücklichen die bald aufbrechen volle kisten,aber bitte denkt daran das die Sicherheit vorgeht.Das ist kein Dorsch der Welt wert leichtsinnig zu werden.
Also Petri Heil euch allen.

Lg vom traurigen Matze


----------



## DasaTeamchef (23. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

es sind noch 21 Tage.....etwas neidisch blicke ich auf die die jetzt oben sind....Traumwetter.....Gute Fänge....was will das Anglerherz mehr?

Morgen geht es noch einmal mit der Christa ab Wismar....und von da an wird aber für "LongIsland" aufmunitioniert.....

wobei....der Winter war so lang....ich habe über 200 Jigs fertig und falls es um Naturköder geht....so habe ich schon 350 fertig gebundene und "beperlte" Haken.

Außenboarder noch mal eben zur Inspektion und den Trailer checken.....Boar....ich hab 200 Puls......bald


----------



## HoHo (23. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

200 Puls....bald...Düüüü...zu geil...

In ein paar Stunden geht´s los. Ich hoffe Multe hat noch eine Hand voll Dorsche im Bach gelassen Sonst sauf ich ihm das Carlsberg weg...


----------



## Bitti2 (23. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



HoHo schrieb:


> 200 Puls....bald...Düüüü...zu geil...
> 
> In ein paar Stunden geht´s los. Ich hoffe Multe hat noch eine Hand voll Dorsche im Bach gelassen Sonst sauf ich ihm das Carlsberg weg...



Keine Chance. Die paar die noch drin sind fangen wir Dir morgen früh weg, sobald wir da sind. 
Bleib lieber gleich daheim.


----------



## HoHo (24. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bitti da kannste nen Knick dran machen...Geht gleich los..ich habe nur 600km..und Du??? Munich?? Das dürfte doch schon der eine oder andere Meter mehr sein
Hauptsache wir haben Spaß...wünsche Dir ein paar geile Tage
Bis morgen?!


----------



## Multe (24. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Bitti, zu spääääät - die sind gerade rausgefangen und neue Dorsche werden erst wieder am 31.3. in die Ostsee ausgesetzt. 
Ich hoofe, ihr kommt hier gut an. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Feuer35 (24. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Man man man das sind ja richtig gute Aussichten. Noch 21 Tage und dann spielen die Sachsen da oben auch wieder mit.


----------



## merlyn (24. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

......bis die Sachsen kommen haben die Schwaben den Teich schon leergefischt


----------



## Feuer35 (24. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

nach der mentalität der schwaben zu urteilen glaub ich das eher nicht.


----------



## Multe (24. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dafür haben aber die Hessen wieder stark zugeschlagen und es sind noch mehr aus Hessen dazugekommen. 
Nach starkem Nebel sind wir erst gegen Mittag für 3 Std. rausgefahren. Trotz starker Strömung hatten wir 34 Dorsche am Haken. Alle nur auf Beifänger und festhalten - nicht pilken sonst kommen die Babys. Dorsch gibt es im Moment überall bei 25m.
Morgen jagen wir Mefos.


----------



## Feuer35 (24. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich denke das genug für alle da ist. Ich hoffe das noch ein paar Tips über gängige Farben gegeben werden.
Wer ist denn noch vom 14.4.-21.4. oben?


----------



## rudini (24. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Dafür haben aber die Hessen wieder stark zugeschlagen und es sind noch mehr aus Hessen dazugekommen.
> Nach starkem Nebel sind wir erst gegen Mittag für 3 Std. rausgefahren. Trotz starker Strömung hatten wir 34 Dorsche am Haken. Alle nur auf Beifänger und festhalten - nicht pilken sonst kommen die Babys. Dorsch gibt es im Moment überall bei 25m.
> Morgen jagen wir Mefos.




Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob Du n paar dicke Mefos da erwischt..(bin auch schon ganz heiß...inner Woche gehts los)!!!

Petri Heil!!


----------



## DK 66 (25. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Langeland-Gemeinde #h! Nach einigen Jahren des "fremdgehens" an der Westküste (Grüße an Costas), bin ich endlich mal wieder auf LL. Diesmal bin ich allerdings mit meiner besseren Hälfte allein unterwegs und da sie nicht "seetauglich" ist, möchte ich wenigstens ein paar Würfe von Land aus versuchen. Wir sind Ende Juni/Anfang Juli in der Nähe von Bagenkop. Was und wo geht in dieser (sicher nicht unbedingt besten) Zeit an den Haken? Hab im Tröt schon gelesen, das in der Hafeneinfahrt Hering möglich ist und "multe" Nørreballe Nor (wo genau?) für MeFo empfiehlt. Bin für alle Platz- und Materialempfehlungen dankbar.


----------



## Schumi1 (25. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hiho dk66 
gw das du wieder auf DIE insel willst wünsche dir viel erfolg im sommer kenne nur in nähe von bagenkob eine stelle aus bagenkob raus nach ca 400-500m rechts abbiegen auf den 
gulstavvej bis ans ende fahren da ist n grosser parkplatz und schon biste am wasser sind letzten oktober dann rechts gegangen am wasser und hatten zu 4.  2 mefos+3 dorsche gehabt
viele schöne fische dir noch und lass sie dir schmecken:s#a


----------



## buttweisser (25. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Freunde, 

ich will mich nach einem Jahr auch wieder mal melden. Ich fahre am 31.03. wie jedes Jahr mit meinen Jungs nach Bukkemose. Kutter, Brandung, angeln auf Mefos, ab und zu ein Wernesgrüner trinken und haufenweise Blödsinn quatschen sind unsere Hauptbeschäftigungen in der Woche auf LL. Weiß schon jemand genaueres über Mefo-Fänge, oder siehts genauso betrübt aus wie letztes Jahr? Sind auch schon ein paar Fangmeldungen aus der Brandung zu melden?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## grasschwein (25. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe, hört sich ja gut an was an Dorsch gefangen wird!
Danke für die Infos. Wir starten am Donnerstag Morgen und sind gegen 19.00Uhr da. Sind schon ganz hibbelig. Also auf gutes Wetter, wenig Wind und viiiiel Fisch. Was machen die Mefos?
Grüße Grasschwein


----------



## DK 66 (25. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Schumi1
Danke für den Tipp. Ich glaub da war ich schon mal, aber nur spazieren. Blinker, Spiro oder ähnliches ? Gibt es eigentlich noch den Put&Take da unten?


----------



## gabell4 (25. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So Leute das Auto ist gepackt, es kann los gehen...
Wir fahren für eine Woche "nach Hause"  
Die Wettervorraussichten sind grandios, jetzt müssen nur noch Dorsche gefangen werden  .... 

Wir sind mal wieder in Bukkemose beheimatet und werden von dort aus unser Glück versuchen... 

Naja ich werde auf jeden Fall Bericht erstatten 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Multe (25. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



gabell4 schrieb:


> So Leute das Auto ist gepackt, es kann los gehen...
> Wir fahren für eine Woche "nach Hause"
> Die Wettervorraussichten sind grandios, jetzt müssen nur noch Dorsche gefangen werden  ....
> 
> ...



Wo hast du wegen dem Wetter nachgeschaut???
Ab Mittwoch bläst es hier mit 6 Windstärken. Wie willst du da von Bukkemose raus?|uhoh:


----------



## Multe (25. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@rudini, gestern kamen von einer Stelle 15 Mefos und heute an einer anderen Stelle nur 7. Ich hatte heute leider eine Nulltour.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Schumi1 (25. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi dk66 
haten auf kleine schlanke rote blinker gefangen glaub ich  ich sahss die meiste zeit wo wir dort waren nur rum hab den schönen sonnenuntergang genossen und n blech hopfentee genossen (oder waren es 2"") die anderen hatten sich abgemüht hat aber funktioniert
mit dem forellenbu... kenn ich nur den in bukkemose oder spodsberg ka. ob es einen in bagenkop direckt gibt aber frage doch einfach in bagenkop in den angelläden nach die können im sommer eher was dazu sagen glaub ich:#2:


----------



## DK 66 (26. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sonnenuntergang mit nem Döschen Vitamin B hat schon was #g...und "nebenbei" werd ich auch das empfolene Blech durchs Wasser führen. Der Forellensee war glaub ich bei Bukkemose, aber damals schwammen die Fische wie aphatisch rum, das war dann garnix.


----------



## buttweisser (26. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



> @rudini, gestern kamen von einer Stelle 15 Mefos und heute an einer anderen Stelle nur 7. Ich hatte heute leider eine Nulltour.
> Gruß Multe


Hallo Multe, danke für die Mefo-Info. Mal 15 und mal 7 Stück hört sich ganz gut an.....und du wirst Deine Mefo auch noch fangen und ich ab Sonnabend hoffentlich auch.

Der Wind von Osten läßt auch für die Brandung hoffen, obwohls für die Bootsangler Sch..ße ist.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Solem (26. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Buttweiser, 

sag mal, wo hast du den die Ansage mit dem Ostwind her? Meine Wetterseiten sagen alle, dass der Wind aus West oder Süd kommt ? 
Im Endeffekt, kann man eh max. zwei Tage vorher sagen wie das Wetter wird. 

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott...


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tach zusammen,

mein Samstäglicher Exkurs nach Wismar war ne ganz schöne Pleite....zwar gab es wohl keinen Fisch unter 50cm und der größte hatte wohl 20 Pfund.....aber ich mit meinen zwei Ü55ern.........hatte mir doch mehr erhofft!

Das werde ich ab 14.04. aber alles nachholen....versprochen! Und da ich ja schon am 13.04. starte.....kann ich bereits den ganzen Samstag fischen.....

Wie ich gelesen habe....sind dann ja auch die Sachsen los....freu mich schon! Treffe gern "Fischerslüt" aus anderen Regionen....es sei denn, sie benehmen sich nicht. Aber bei den Boardie`s wird das ja sicher nicht vorkommen.....

es sind noch.....14 Arbeitstage.....klingt irgendwie noch besser als 19 Tage noch.....


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (26. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin zusammen....

auch ich zähl die Tage...11 sind es noch...hoffe das Wetter hält sich und packt noch ein paar Grad drauf...

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie lange der Supermarkt in Spodsbjerg Samstag aufmacht und ob Nikolaj bis dahin schon seinen Imbiss auf hat??

Gruß aus Kiel#h


----------



## Feuer35 (26. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> mein Samstäglicher Exkurs nach Wismar war ne ganz schöne Pleite....zwar gab es wohl keinen Fisch unter 50cm und der größte hatte wohl 20 Pfund.....aber ich mit meinen zwei Ü55ern.........hatte mir doch mehr erhofft!
> 
> ...


Nö nö sind ganz verträgliche Leute wir Sachsen. Wenns klappt kann man sich ja auf ein Bierchen treffen. Jo 12 Tage noch schaffen gehn und dann können sie mich mal für ne Woche. Mein Chefe war jetzt 3 Tage im gelben Riff angeln und hat fantastisch gefangen. Die hälfte was er gefangen hat würde mir schon langen.


----------



## buttweisser (26. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Solem schrieb:


> Moin Buttweiser,
> 
> sag mal, wo hast du den die Ansage mit dem Ostwind her? Meine Wetterseiten sagen alle, dass der Wind aus West oder Süd kommt ?
> Im Endeffekt, kann man eh max. zwei Tage vorher sagen wie das Wetter wird.
> ...



Hallo Solem,

das hab ich von Multe, der hat auf Seite 39 dieses hier geschrieben:





> Ab Mittwoch bläst es hier mit 6 Windstärken. Wie willst du da von Bukkemose raus?



Und Bukkemose ist ja im Osten von LL.#h

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Greenhorn (26. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Uwe: Das würde trotzdem fies werden und ist auch nicht anzuraten. Ist ja nicht grade ein Fjord, wo Dich die Berge schützen. Und so hat Multe das sicher auch nicht gemeint.


----------



## Multe (27. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Der Wind soll von NW kommen aber ich denke, mit 12,13 und 14m/sek sollte man es lassen. In Bukkemose muss man ja auch noch slippen und das Boot voll Wasser, wenn die Wellen von hinten kommen brauch man auch nicht.
Gestern war erst etwas Nebel aber danach war es wieder gut auf Dorsch. Diesmal musste der Köder wieder ganz ruhig aufliegen. Alle Angler waren sehr zufrieden.
Die Mefo werden bei den Spinnanglern  fast alle mit nur einem Köder gefangen und das ist , auf langeland ein sehr beliebter und bekannter Wobbler der wie ein Sandaal aussieht. Ganz wenige gehen auf Blech. farne hier ist silber/grün. Auf rot/schwarz Kombination wurde nicht eine einzige Forelle gefangen. Soviel zu diesem Thema. 
Gruß Multe
Noch etwas.  Wo am Samstag die vielen Mefos gefangen wurden  war gerstern nichts. Dafür gingen aber wieder wo anders 5 schöne Mefos an den Sandaalwobbbler.


----------



## Michael Horn (27. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Der Wind soll von NW kommen aber ich denke, mit 12,13 und 14m/sek sollte man es lassen. In Bukkemose muss man ja auch noch slippen und das Boot voll Wasser, wenn die Wellen von hinten kommen brauch man auch nicht.
> 
> Gruß Multe


 
Hi Walter, 

solange der Wind aus westen kommt, also auch Nordwest und Südwest, kann man in Bukkemose auch bei stärkerem Wind problemlos slippen, da die Rampe geschütz ist. Du kannst nur nicht so weit raus fahren. Aber rechts von der Slippe, im Bereich des Waldes kannst Du auch bei stärkerem Westwind problemlos fischen. Wir hatten im Oktober Windstärke 5 und unter Land war das Wasser glatt. Wie gesagt, das funzt aber nur bei westlichen Winden. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Murdock7481 (27. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ManManMan soviele Infos ich möchte doch nur am 27.06 für 10 Tage auf Dorsch u. Scholle...


----------



## fredfisch (27. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bin auch Neugierig !! Was ist in Lohals mit Fisch??? Bin in drei Wochen oben.
Gruß Fredfisch


----------



## Multe (27. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Lohals geht gar nichts. Dafür aber in Spodsbjerg mal wieder richtig gut. 13kg war gestern der schwerste Dorsch und auch heute waren wieder gute Fische da.
Am Nachmittag waren wieder die Mefos dran. Ich konnte eine sehr gute verhaften und meine 2 Nachbarn hatten alleine 11 Stück. meine habe ich natürlich mit Jørgens Sandaal - Wobbler gefangen. Ausserdem hatte sie noch 2 halbverdaute Sandaale im Magen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## fredfisch (27. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für die Info!!

Hoffentlich wird der Frust nicht zu groß.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Gruß Fredfisch.


----------



## buttweisser (28. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



> Ich konnte eine sehr gute verhaften und meine 2 Nachbarn hatten alleine 11 Stück.



Hallo Multe, ich habe doch geschrieben: "Du fängst noch Deine Mefo" - Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Hast Du auch was von Fängen mit Fliege gehört?
Wenn der Westwind bis Samstag Abend anhält, ist das für die Brandung von Ristinge bis Gulstav ganz gut denke ich. Für die Bootsangler in Bagenkop leider um so schlechter - die armen Jungs.

Viele Grüß aus dem Vogtland
Uwe der Buttweiser


----------



## Multe (28. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej buttweiser, danke für die Glückwünsche - musste ja einmal eine hängen bleiben. Mit Fliege wird auch sehr gut gefangen aber das sind fast nur Fische um die 38 cm. Selten geht mal eine gute an die Fliege.
Gulstav passt auf alle Fälle zum Brandungsangeln. 
Jetzt gehts wieder raus.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Greenhorn (28. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts wieder raus.
> Gruß Multe


 
Moin Multe,
gings noch mit dem Wind? Noch schnell die Wurst vom Teller ziehen, bevor die Tage ungemütlich werden? Stell doch mal ein Bild rein... kleiner Schönheitswettbewerb - Du gegen Deinen Dorsch... falls Du Angst hast zu verlieren, dann nimm ein Bild von Deiner Frau 
Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## merlyn (28. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe
da du hier immer present bist..... lebst du auf langeland? Wie sind denn die Wetter und Windvorhersagen für die nächsten Tage? Wir werden ab Samstag für eine Woche auf Langeland sein. Unser Boot liegt in Bagenkop.......

Gruß Micha


----------



## Greenhorn (28. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

bitte
http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/byvejr_danmark.htm?by=5935


----------



## merlyn (28. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

das ging aber flott vielen Dank Greenhorn


----------



## chaco (28. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

multe wohnt im boot von IBI !!!!!!!


----------



## Greenhorn (28. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



chaco schrieb:


> multe wohnt im boot von IBI !!!!!!!


 
Passt doch nicht, die Bugkabine ist immer randvoll Fisch... Es sitzen auch immer alle hinten, damit der Propeller nicht aus dem Wasser kommt.


----------



## murgtäler (28. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Fredfisch,
auch wir sind in 7 Wochen oben in Lohals, glaub mir auch dort gibt es Dorsch wir werden es beweisen, wo seid ihr den untergebarcht was für ein Boot habt ihr?
Wäre schöne von euch kurze info wie es war da ihr ja vor uns oben seit.
Gruss an alle die oben sind oder fahren ein kräftiges Petrie
aus dem Schwarzwald.#h
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Ostseeteufel (28. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo an die LL-Gemeinde,
viele sind auf der Insel und keiner stellt ein Bild ein.
Es müssen ja nicht immer Dorsche sein, ein Sonnenuntergang im Hafen oder am Kiosk#g mit einem Tuborg würde ja reichen. Wie man lesen kann ist das Fernweh bei dehnen die noch nicht hin können groß!
Also solange die Sonne noch scheint mal ein Bild für die Galerie!

Allen die oben sind weiterhin schönes Wetter und guten Fang! #a


----------



## Multe (28. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das war gleich der erste Dorsch mit dem Bauch voller frischer Heringe.


----------



## Multe (28. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/stortorsk-dublet-paa-langelandsbaeltet
so etwas braucht man nicht. Bis auf einen kleineren Dorsch hatten alle unsere Dorsche abgelaicht und auch die anderen Anglern waren glücklich, das alle Dorsche ohne Laich waren. Wenn man aber extra in flaches Wasser fährt um diese Fische zu fangen, fällt mir dazu nichts mehr ein. Hoffentlich kommen jetzt nicht zu viele Postings zum Thema Laichdorsch.


----------



## worker_one (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri Multe.


----------



## Multe (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jan, sooooo ist es !!!#d#d:c|kopfkrat

Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

kann ich mich nur anschließen Multe .super fisch! Kann man hoffen das noch ein paar davon am haken hängen bleiben.


----------



## carlsberg (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Multe lass noch welche drin. Komme doch erst im sep. Hoch das sind doch mal schöne fische. Weiter So


----------



## Matthias.vdl (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das hört sich doch gut an mit euren Fängen - ich kann es auch kaum noch erwarten, wieder auf unsere geliebte Insel zu kommen (ab Anfang August ist es endlich wieder so weit).  Nur eine Frage hätte ich dann doch: Gibt es denn vielleicht auch mal aktuellere Fotos von Fängen aus 2012 und keine von Fischen in der Bugkabine, die bereits im Augut/September 2011 gefangen worden sind.... |bla: Schaut doch einfach mal hier http://bootsverleih.dk/ unter Fotos vom 08.12.2011 - sieht schon ziemlich gleich aus das Foto... - aber vielleicht ist das ja auch nur ein Zufall oder einfach schlecht verpackte Werbung für den Standort Spodsbjerg...;+ Weiterhin tolle Fänge...

Matthias


----------



## Solem (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 

wir sind ab Sonntag wieder auf unserer geliebten Insel. Wir haben im Vorfeld unsere Dorschbomben und Jig´s selber gegossen. Nachdem wir ein paar Stunden gegossen haben, ist uns aufgefallen, dass wir ganz schön viele gemacht haben 

Also wer interesse an einigen günstigen Dorschbomben oder Jig´s hat, darf sich gerne an uns wenden. Wir sind mit einem roten Ford Transit mit Oberhausener Kennzeichen unterwegs. Im Anhang findet ihr auch noch ein Foto von dem was wir da so praktiziert haben. 

Für ein kleines Gespräch sind wir immer zu haben. Wir sehen uns auf der Insel und hoffentlich viele gute Fänge. 

Petri Heil,


----------



## Norbi (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Matthias.vdl schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an mit euren Fängen - ich kann es auch kaum noch erwarten, wieder auf unsere geliebte Insel zu kommen (ab Anfang August ist es endlich wieder so weit).  Nur eine Frage hätte ich dann doch: Gibt es denn vielleicht auch mal aktuellere Fotos von Fängen aus 2012 und keine von Fischen in der Bugkabine, die bereits im Augut/September 2011 gefangen worden sind.... |bla: Schaut doch einfach mal hier http://bootsverleih.dk/ unter Fotos vom 08.12.2011 - sieht schon ziemlich gleich aus das Foto... - aber vielleicht ist das ja auch nur ein Zufall oder einfach schlecht verpackte Werbung für den Standort Spodsbjerg...;+ Weiterhin tolle Fänge...
> 
> Matthias



Moin ,die Bilder sind die selben,aber mit dem Datum stimmt was nicht,hab noch nie im Dezember im T-Shirt angeln können.:m


----------



## Matthias.vdl (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Norbi: Die Fotos wurden von Nikolaj im Dezember in seiner Galerie hochgeladen, stammen jedoch aus August/September 2011. Die Fische wurden von unseren Schweizer Freunden gefangen...


----------



## Norbi (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ach so...Danke#h


----------



## buttweisser (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Matthias.vdl. @Multe,

also jetzt habe ich die Fotos auch mal verglichen. Die sind ja wirklich gleich. Die Schleichwerbung für Spodsbjerg ist angekommen. Aber sicher wollte Multe damit nur zeigen, was derzeit auf LL möglich ist. Ob das Foto neu oder ein halbes Jahr alt ist, ist ja auch egal. Der Dorsch sieht immer gleich aus. 

Ich habe Fangmeldungen von 2 Bekannten aus Bagenkop bekommen. 2 Tage angeln 90 Dorsche davon 10 zwischen 6 und 8 Kilo. Und dadurch bin ich nun vöööööllig aufgeregt - morgen Abend gehts los und am Sonnabend treffen wir in Bukkemose ein. ....ich kanns kaum noch erwarten.

Gruß an alle LL-Freunde
Buttweiser


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

noch fünf lange Wochen #q dann sind die Hamburger
auch wieder auf unserer aller Lieblingsinsel,bei den ganzen berichten hier können wir es kaum noch abwarten.

@ Multe und Co.

lasst uns noch was in der See bitteeeeeeeeeeeeeee#h.

weiter euch allen ein dickes Petri und eine ruhige See.

Gruß
der Dorschjäger


----------



## Loomi (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,
Ich bin auch mit meiner Truppe vom 16-21.4 auf Langeland! Wir sind in Bukkemose und hoffen dies Jahr wird wieder so schon Fischreich wie die letzen .
Allen die dort sind und noch hinfahren Petri!!


Mfg
Sven#6


----------



## Matthias.vdl (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@buttweisser: Mit einer derartigen Aussage führtst du ein solches Forum ad absurdum... . Wenn jemand nach aktuellen Infos fragt, dann sollte er m.E. auch aktuelle Infos und Fotos bekommen bzw. sehen dürfen - und nich irgendwelche Fotos aus dem letzten Jahr präsentiert bekommen. Wenn Dorsche alle gleich aussehen, dann können wir ja zukünftig willkürlich Dorschfotos aus dem Internet runterladen und diese hier posten und behaupten, die Dorsche beissen in Massen - aber nur in Spodsbjerg....|kopfkrat  und nicht in Bagenkop oder Lohals. Und wenn ich wissen will, was in Spodsbjerg möglich ist, dann schaue ich nicht in die Fischkisten einiger selbsternannter "Spodsbjerg-Könige", sondern gehe in den Fischereihafen und schaue, was z.B. Klaus gefangen hat... . Ich denke man sollte immer das posten, was wirklich wahr ist und nicht irgeneinen Schmarn. Und ich weiß wovon ich spreche, zumal ich einer der langjährigen August-Spodbjerg-Angler bin, der sieht, was wirklich gefangen und hinterher gepostet wird... . 

In diesem Sinne euch allen weiterhin gute Fänge - sei es in Bagenkop, Spodsbjerg oder Lohals...


----------



## Blauhai (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die Aktualität von Fangberichten sollte schon gegeben sein, sonst bringt das hier wenig.

Was mich viel mehr beunruhigt, sind die düsteren Wettervorhersagen für Spodsbjerg. Es soll in den kommenden Tagen und nächste Woche recht windig werden. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Ich hoffe nur, dass meine Quellen sich irren.

Noch 2 Tage, dann geht´s los.  )))


----------



## Multe (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matthias.vdl, wie bist denn du drauf ??? Wer schreibt denn etwas von einem *aktuellen Bild*. *Hier geht es doch nur um die Antwort auf Greenhorns Feststellung - sonst um nichts!!!
*Gruß Multe


----------



## matthias_other1 (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Matthias.vdl, wie bist denn du drauf ??? Wer schreibt denn etwas von einem *aktuellen Bild*. *Hier geht es doch nur um die Antwort auf Greenhorns Feststellung - sonst um nichts!!!
> *Gruß Multe



Seh ich auch so !

Walter ,

ich wünsche dir ne gute Heimreise !

Ich melde mich demnächst bei dir #h

Allen anderen LL verrückten fette Beute !

Ich darf ab 28.4. auch wieder |wavey:


----------



## Hansen fight (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Matthias.vdl, wie bist denn du drauf ??? Wer schreibt denn etwas von einem *aktuellen Bild*. *Hier geht es doch nur um die Antwort auf Greenhorns Feststellung - sonst um nichts!!!
> *Gruß Multe



Wir sind hier in einem Forum 
Was spricht den gegen ein paar Fotos dier hier eingestellt werden, muss ja nicht in LL passieren kann ja auch vor dem heimischen Computer gemacht werden.
Wir die noch nach LL fahren saugen die Information nur so auf.|bigeyes
sind auf eure Infos angewiesen.


----------



## Greenhorn (29. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Passt doch nicht, die Bugkabine ist immer randvoll Fisch... Es sitzen auch immer alle hinten, damit der Propeller nicht aus dem Wasser kommt.



Freunde, jetzt hab ich ja einen Stein ins Rollen gebracht. War doch nur ein Spass mit der Bugkabine von Multe. 

Ist doch witzig, dass er zu dem Gag das Foto ausgegraben hat (wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das noch nicht mal der Bootstyp, den er üblicherweise nimmt).

Noch mal ein (diesmal ernstgemeinter) Kommentar zum Angelgebiet (meine Meinung), da das Thema immer wieder hoch kommt und manchmal hier im Board Werbung unterstellt wird. Ich möchte hier Themen wie Qualität der Häuser mal ausklammern.
Von Spodsbjerg aus kann man mit vertretbarem Aufwand in etwa die Hälfte des Belts vom Bermuda Dreieck bis zur Beltmittentonne 6 erreichen. Und das bei sehr guter Infrastruktur (Leihboote, ordentlicher Schutz vor mittlerem Westwind etc.). Hier fische ich seit 07-11 und bin sehr angetan.
Von Bukkemose/Bagenkop habe ich 05 und 06 gefischt (vor dem Wechsel zu Haus u Boot wohlgemerkt...). Natürlich ist das auch ein sehr interessantes Angelgebiet. Aber man muss wissen, dass da unten oft eine gute Windstärke mehr ist (kann man bei dmi.dk gut vergleichen) und man z.T. von Bagenkop bei Südwind nicht gut um Gulstav in den Belt kommt und man bei Ostwind von Bukkemose Probleme mit dem Slippen bekommt.
Zum Norden kann ich nicht viel sagen, allerdings liest man im Board seit Jahren fast nichts. Ich vermute, dass kaum Boardies von Lohals starten.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls, ab Ostersamstag wieder in Spodsbjerg zu sein und wünsche allen, die jetzt oben sind, erholsame Tage, trotz des Windes.

Gruss Greenhorn


----------



## vdausf (30. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Multe
Hi Walter,
hört sich ja alles echt super an!
Bin gespannt, ob es in zwei Wochen (dann gehts bei uns los) auch so gut wird!?
Wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall am Sonntag ne gute Heimreise!

Melde mich dann....

Gruß Volker


----------



## Multe (30. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja Greenhorn,sollte eigentlich auch nichts anderes sein. Wo ich meine Bilder einstelle bleibt wohl mir überlassen. Jedenfalls stelle ich hier keine "_geklauten_" Bilder ins Board. 
Was mich aber oft stört, sind die "Schläfer" die sich jahrelang ohne einen produktiven Beitrag zu leisten hier im Board rumtreiben. Die saugen nur unsere Beiträge bis zum letzten Tropfen in sich rein. 
Was nützen mir die toten Dorsche, die bei Klaus im Netz gelandet sind? Die verraten mir nicht, ob sie sich gerne unsere roten, grünen, quer -oder längsgestreiften Twisterschwänze einverleibt hätten. Auch wo sie sich aufhalten sagen die mir nicht mehr, da Klaus seine Netze fast auf 20km verteilt hat. 
Jan, ich wünsche euch eine schöne Woche auf LL und hoffentlich habt ihr auch so ein warmes und schönes Wetter, wie wir es die beiden Wochen hier hatten. Die großen Dorsche und die Mefos warten auf euch.
Gruß Multe


----------



## buttweisser (30. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Greenhorn,

Glückwunsch zu Deiner neutralen Darstellung der Bootsangelplätze um Bagenkop, Bukkemose und Spodsbjerg. In der Regel kommt man in Spodsbjerg besser aufs Belt. Aber ich habe auch schon Ostwindphasen erlebt und da war Bagenpop die richtige Wahl. Ein bischen Lotteriespiel ist halt immer dabei. Was die Fangmengen betrifft, sind kaum Unterschiede feststellbar.

Zu erwähnen wäre noch Folgendes: Es gibt auch Angler die nicht oder nicht immer Boot fahren wollen. Also auch mit der Spinnrute, Fliege und mit dem Brandungsgeschirr loslegen wollen. Und für diese Jungs ist Südlangeland von Bukkemose/Fredmose über Keldsnor und Bagenkop bis nach Vesterregn und Ristinge die erste Wahl. Diese  Ecke Langelands ist "küstenmäßig" einfach besser strukturiert wie die Gegend um  Spodsbjerg. Außerdem findet man in kurzer Zeit immer den Strand mit den gewünschten Windverhälnissen. Mit einer Außnahme, starker Südwind.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## buttweisser (30. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Multe,

kannst Du mir sagen, wieviel Euronen der bekannte Wobbler Marke LL inzwischen kostet und ob er aktuell vorrätig ist?

Danke Uwe


----------



## Tommek83 (30. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

guten morgen zusammen

wir fahren am 19.05 zum erstenmal mit 4 leuten nach langeland...unser boot liegt im hafen von bagenkop und ich wollte mal fragen wie es dort mit den fangstellen aussieht? oder muss man immer zum belt fahren?wäre über jede info dankbar...einen schönen tag dann noch

gruß thomas


----------



## Bitti2 (30. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,


zurück von unserem Kurztripp in LL ein kurzes Feedback:

- Wetter ein Traum, wenn man mal vom nicht vorhergesagten Nebel am Sa und Mo absieht. Lustigerweise war am Montag die Nebelgrenze nur ein paar KM nördlich vom Spodsbjerg. Wir sind quasi immer aus dem Nebel ins Helle gedriftet .
- Fischtechnisch war das ok, wobei die Fische komplett an anderen Stellen standen als im Herbst. Vor dem gelben Turm haben wir nur Kleinkram gefangen. Besser wars an der ersten roten Tonne nördlich von Spodsbjerg und weiter nördlich davon. Köder waren Twister und Gummifisch. Kein Biss auf Pilker. WObei mir eh schleierhaft ist, wie man bei dieser Drift mit nem Pilker angeln kann. Jeder Versuch von uns ist nach einer Weile in nem Totalverlust geendet. So haben wir nur noch geschleppt mit Gummifisch. Die Farben der Köder sind meiner Meinung total egal. Wir hatten teilweise 6 verschiedene twisterfarben drin und alle haben gefangen. Richtig schlecht war, das einige Fische die Twister quasi inhalierten. Das macht bei den großen nix, bei Laichdorschen (5stück) und bei kleineren ist das blöd, da nach der "Operation" die Überlebenschance genau 0 ist. Somit haben wir auch ca 10 Fische von 40- 45cm mitgenommen , weil die eh hinüber waren. Besonders Montag passiert. Insgesamt haben wir ca 50 Fische >50cm (die Größten ca 80-85cm) gefangen an den drei Tagen, gemessen an der normalen Ausbeute am Gelben Riff wenig, für die Ostsee gut . 
- Sonstiges:
Ich hab zwei GPS-Positionen von Punkten, an denen wir 80% der Fische gefangen haben. Wer die will -> PN. Stell ich hier nicht direkt rein. 
Ich weiss jetzt wie das ist, wenn ein Tanker aus dem Nebel auftaucht und direkt auf das Boot zusteuert. ZUm Glück war die Sicht noch so gut das wir locker reagieren konnten. Interessant war, das ein Boot neben uns das nicht so ernst genommen hat und erst vom Tanker weggehupt werden musste. Lag wohl auch an der Flasche Hochprozentigem die da bei jeder Drift auf der Jolle rumgereicht wurde. Deppen.

Bestätigen kann ich, das Multe gut filetieren kann, wenn ich mich nicht irre, stand ich neben ihm im Filetierraum. 

Der IBI-Bootsverleih ist das Beste was es in der Ostsee gibt.

Nächstes Jahr fahren wir wohl wieder ans Riff, die großen Fische fangen... 

Fasst vergessen: Richtig gut gingen Sandaal-Gummifische welche halbtransparent waren. Ich glaube die waren von Balzer. Hatten wir leider nur 2 Stück und die wurden innerhalb von ein paar Drifts total zerbissen.

Und noch ein Nachtrag: Kein senkrechter Fisch flacher als 28 Meter gefangen. Meist 30-36m, teilweise bis 40m


----------



## Multe (30. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@buttweiser, das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, was der Wobbler kostet. Ich habe meine schon etliche Jahre.  Thomas hat die immer in seinem Laden.
Gruß Multe


----------



## rudini (30. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri allen Fängern!!Besonders Multe!Alter...was für schöne Fänge!!

Bin ab morgen am Start...das erste Mal Langeland!
Dorsch und besonders Mefos sollen ans Band!:m
Bin sowas von heiß!
Wetter sieht ja net so gut aus...aber wir werden schon was raushauen!

Petri!!|wavey:


----------



## Tommek83 (30. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

guten tag zusammen

wir fahren am 19.05 zum erstenmal mit 4 leuten nach langeland...unser boot liegt im hafen von bagenkop und ich wollte mal fragen wie es dort mit den fangstellen aussieht? oder muss man immer zum belt fahren?.achja wie sieht es mit der montage aus für auf dorsch?lohnt es sich auch auf meerforelle zu gehen?wie gesagt bin eher der raubfischangler am fluss und seen also absolutes neuland für mich...wäre über jede info dankbar..

gruß thomas


----------



## matthias_other1 (30. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Bitti ,

vielen dank für deinen Bericht !
Hast Du noch ein paar Bilder zum Anfüttern .:vik:
Ich bin vom 28.4. - 5.5.12 in Spodsberg |rolleyes


----------



## HoHo (30. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bin auch wieder zurück und kann mich nur den Angaben von Bitti anschliessen. Wir haben unsere Fische auch alle ab 30mtr Tiefe gefangen. Viele kleine Fische dabei, die wir, so es möglich war natürlich wieder schwimmen liessen. Am gelben Turm war nicht so ganz viel los, die besten Driften waren an der roten Tonne...Was mir absolut sauer aufgestossen ist: Es gibt doch immer wieder Kollegen die sich darüber nen Ast freuen das sie pro Tag 80-90 Dorsche gefangen haben...und mitgenommen haben...Irre...komplett hirnverbrannt...Wir haben jeder 5-6 Dorsche mitgenommen und das reichte völlig aus...Aber unsere O-Europäischen Freunde mussten da wohl übelst sammeln gehen..*kopfschüttel...
Insgesamt eine tolle Woche..nächstes Jahr geht´s im Mai rüber


----------



## Spedi123 (31. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



fredfisch schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!!
> 
> Hoffentlich wird der Frust nicht zu groß.
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> ...


 
Habt Ihr ein Boot dabei oder gemietet?
Habe noch ein paar Spots auf dem GPS, die allerdings schon ein paar Jahre alt sind. Sind allerdings von Lohals auch weite Anfahrtswege, wir waren damals immer von Snöde aus unterwegs.


----------



## SprottenHansi (31. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin jungs ...
bin ab nächsten samstag auch auf LL ... möchte aber mehr von der küste aus fischen. meint ihr da geht schon dorschmässig was ? oder stehen die noch zu tief ? kennt jemand einen guten kutter auf LL ? habe nähmlich auch Zivilisten dabei die auch mal auf Dorsch los wollen....


----------



## Bitti2 (1. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da die Frage nach dem Gewicht sehr oft via PN kam:

Wir hatten von 50g bis 800g alles dran. Teilweise hatten sich die Bedingungen innerhalb von Minuten total geändert.
Am besten ging wie Multe schon sagte: Fettes Gewicht an ein Twistervorfach und einfach hinterherziehen. Hat unser Neuling so gemacht und der hat genau soviel gefangen wie ich mit all den tollen Gummifisch/Drop-Shot-Hightech-Zeugs. Ich hab mir nen Wolf geworfen und gekurbelt mit den Gummis und der Kamerad lag gemütlich im Boot und hat sich ein Loch in den Bauch gefreut bei jedem Fisch. |rolleyes
Machmal iss weniger mehr. 

Petri


----------



## Stefan W. (1. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

petri allen Fängern. Ab dem 21.04. sind Speedi und ich auch
endlich wieder auf Langeland. Falls die Dorsche dann auch
noch tief stehen, wissen wir wo wir hin müssen
Wollen wir mal hoffen das das Wetter, der Wind und
die Strömung dann auch mitspielen. Allen die vor uns da sind
und zurzeit da sind viel Spaß und hoffentlich gute Fänge.


----------



## fredfisch (2. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Spedi, 
Wir haben ein Haus mit Boot, da Unser Boot leider defekt ist. Darum sind wir auch in Lohals gelandet. Ich selbst weiß wenig denn der Kumpel hat alles organisiert. Wenn du aber noch ° Gradzahlen hast wäre das für uns sicher von Vorteil. 
Wir sind das erste mal dort im Norden, wie gesagt ich lasse mich mal überaschen.
Gruß Fredfisch


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (2. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Oh man,  ab Samstag kann man ja glatt mit Fäustlingen, Schal und Mütze anreisen....Frühling sieht anders aus bei prognostizierten 5 Grad...naja Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit...noch 4 tage und der Rest von heute!!#h


----------



## Kössi (2. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL Fan-gemeinde,
Wir sind vom 14.-21.3. in Spodsberg, also nur noch knapp 2 Wochen . Bis dahin ist sicher suuuper dorsch- und mefo- Wetter!
Sonst ist um diese Zeit schon alles gepackt, aber dieses Jahr ist einfach arbeitsmäßig soviel los, daß ich wohl erst kurz vorher dazu komme.
Leider kann einer unsrerer Angelfreunde nicht mitkommen, da ihm der Chef den Urlaub gestrichen hat. ( Chef ist eben kein Angler) 
Wir haben unsere Boote bei Nikolai gemietet, aber ich kann ihn nicht erreichen und darum hier meine Frage: Wir haben ein Boot Cresent 499 gemietet und würden es tauschen gegen Cresent 465, also wenn jemand ein Cresent 465 hat und meint es wird ev. zu eng dann meldet euch mal! 
An alle die oben sind ein petri Heil!!  Kössi


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (2. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@kössi: reist du in die vergangenheit???;-)

Ihr habt sicher glück und habt bis dahin wieder frühling


----------



## Kössi (2. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das mein ich doch ! Wenn die Mefos jetzt schon gut gebissen haben werden sie bei dem schönen Wetter das wir dann haben bissig wie die Piranhas sein.:m


----------



## Multe (2. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Übrigens werden ab HEUTE wieder über 330 000 Stück kleine Mefos rund um Fünen ausgesetzt.


----------



## Michael Horn (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Gemeinde, 

noch einmal schlafen, dann geht es endlich los. Mein neuer Dampfer ist auch fast fertig. Mir gribbelt es schon im Bauch. 

Gruß


----------



## Felki1 (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



SprottenHansi schrieb:


> moin jungs ...
> bin ab nächsten samstag auch auf LL ... möchte aber mehr von der küste aus fischen. meint ihr da geht schon dorschmässig was ? oder stehen die noch zu tief ? kennt jemand einen guten kutter auf LL ? habe nähmlich auch Zivilisten dabei die auch mal auf Dorsch los wollen....


Hallo SprottenHansi,
das mit dem Kutter wird wohl eng. Wir fahren ja nun schon seit einigen Jahren um die Zeit und haben dann immer eine Vollcharter beim Kutter. So weit ich das erkennen konnte, waren die Kutter immer belegt, da die Bestellungen schon Monate vorher festgemacht wurden. Bei uns ist auch kein Platz mehr (12 Personen). Aber vielleicht kann dir Thomas vom http://www.angelcentrum.dk weiter helfen. Der hat ja den direkten Kontakt zu den Kuttern. Fragen kostet ja nichts. Wir sind übrigens auch ab Samstag in Spodsbjerg.

Na dann Petri
Felki


----------



## Kössi (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute, 
das mit dem Bootstausch hat sich erledigt, hatte heute einen Anruf, daß doch noch jemand kurzfristig seine Überstunden abbummeln darf. Es gibt eben doch noch gute Chefs! Also sollten sich die dorsche warm anziehen wenn wir am 14. mit ganzer Mannschaft anreisen.|supergri
Michael wie lange seid ihr oben? Sicher kommt ihr zurück,wenn wir fahren. Vor 2 Jahren haben unsere Termine ja zur gleichen Zeit gelegen. Hoffe du gibst wieder zeitnahe online Berichte?
Gruß Kössi


----------



## Beba 1961 (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zusammen,

hat in den letzten Tagen jemand auf Meerforelle rund um den Leuchtturm in Hou geangelt ? Falls ja, mit welchem Erfolg :vik:


----------



## matthias_other1 (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mal ne Frage in die Runde ,

gibts auf Langeland die Möglichkeit die leckeren kleinen Garnelen zu kaufen ? In Norge heißen die Dinger Reker .


----------



## matthias_other1 (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Biti ,

Danke für die Info !!!!


----------



## Multe (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Beba1961, letzte Woche gab es im ganzen Norden der Insel nicht einen einzigen Zupfer auf Mefos. Jetzt haben die auf LL aktuell nich einmal 5°C und bei der Windrichtung kommt da nichts.
Das mit der Kälte soll ja noch etwas dauern und so lange werden die Fänge ausbleiben. Wir hatten Anfang letzter Woche 17°C und da lief es super.
Gruß Multe


----------



## murgtäler (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo fredfisch,
wann seit ihr den in Lohals wir werden ab dem 12. Mai angreifen bin überzeugt an der Brücke wird was gehen,
drüben in öme und in der Fahrinne gibt es auch Kanten.Ich glaube Ihr seit vor uns oben wäre schön wenn ihr berichtet was bei euch lief. Mit wieviel Mann seit ihr oben wo habt ihr gebucht und ganz wichtig was habt ihr für ein Boot?.
Frage ist noch jemand um die Zeit im Mai oben in Lohals kann man ja mal ein Bierchen trinken.


----------



## matthias_other1 (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit mit den Diesel - und Benzinpreisen aus ?
Letztes Jahr im September waren die Preise in DK teilweise günstiger als in Deutschland .


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin,

in den Tagen wo ich nix geschrieben habe, war ich nicht untätig. Mein Außenborder ist zur Inspektion, die Multirollen kommen gerade zurück, ich habe 200 fertige Jigs und 50 fertige Groß-Jigs, dazu 50 fertige Vorfächer.....ich glaube ich war selten so gut vorbereitet.....jetzt muss ich nur noch den Njörd besämftigen, das er zum einen den Fischfang begünstigt zum anderen aber den Wind in sanften Schüben über die Insel schickt......in diesem Sinne.....6Tage noch arbeiten......in Ruhe packen......die Nacht zur Fahrt nutzen und Samstagmorgen endlich wieder vor "unserer Insel" fischen....


----------



## Multe (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matthias, der Preis für SUPER lag bei 1,60 - 1,62€ es wechselt mehrmals täglich. Morgens bis gegen 8 Uhr war der Preis am niedrigsten.
mit den Fängen sah es so aus.
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/superfaenge-auf-langeland-im-maerz-2012-3135.html
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Im Moment werden rund um Langeland von 3 Minensuchbooten Minen aus dem 1. + 2. Weltkrieg gesucht. So kann es in den nächsten Tagen vorkommen, das gefundene Minen in 20m tiefen Wasser gesprengt werden.


----------



## matthias_other1 (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Im Moment werden rund um Langeland von 3 Minensuchbooten Minen aus dem 1. + 2. Weltkrieg gesucht. So kann es in den nächsten Tagen vorkommen, das gefundene Minen in 20m tiefen Wasser gesprengt werden.



Das erinnert mich an Jack Londons Seewolf Karbidfischen und so :q

Hallo Walter ,

ich melde mich dann mal so um den 20.4. nochmal bei Dir 

@ Michael 

skitt fiske und lass mir noch ein paar drin


----------



## kokanee (3. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo LL-Gemeinde,
> 
> noch einmal schlafen, dann geht es endlich los. Mein neuer Dampfer ist auch fast fertig. Mir gribbelt es schon im Bauch.
> 
> Gruß


 
Hallo Michael,

wünsche Euch ein Dickes Petri#6, haltet die Pfälzer Flagge hoch im kühlen Norden!! Hoffentlich ist das Wetter OK. Fahren nach Euch auf LL. Hoffe Du lieferst wieder gute Berichte.

Gruß aus der Pfalz
Willi


----------



## Michael Horn (4. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Kössi, 

wir sind ab Donnerstag bis 14.04 oben. 

Da es mir nicht mehr gereicht hat, Bilder von meinem neuen Ostseedampfer einzustellen, werde ich diese in den nächsten zwei-drei Tagen mir ersten Fangberichten nachreichen. 

So jetzt muss ich noch ein paar Stündchen schlafen. In 6 Stunden  gehts los. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (4. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> wünsche Euch ein Dickes Petri#6, haltet die Pfälzer Flagge hoch im kühlen Norden!! Hoffentlich ist das Wetter OK. Fahren nach Euch auf LL. Hoffe Du lieferst wieder gute Berichte.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Willi,

Berichte und Bilder werden folgen, wenn das mit dem W-Lan funzt dann fast täglich. 

Wetter ...... kann man leider nicht buchen. so wie es kommt, kommts. Aber wenn man den Vorhersagen glauben schenken kann, dann ist ja , abgesehen von den Temperaturen, zumindest nicht so viel Wind.

Wir lassen und überraschen und der Wind wird uns unsere gute Laune nicht nehmen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (4. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



matthias_other1 schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an Jack Londons Seewolf Karbidfischen und so :q
> 
> Hallo Walter ,
> 
> ...


 
Wir werden noch jede Menge drinnen lassen, versprochen :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
Gruß


----------



## olebole (4. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Lieber LL´er Gemeinde,

wir können die Füße auch nicht mehr still halten !

Bei uns geht es am 12.05.2012 los und wir werden die Insel unsicher machen.

Wir haben das Boot bei IBI in Spodsbjerg gechartert und hoffen auf wenig Wind und viele " Sprotten " !!! .)

Evtl. gibt es ja den Einen oder Anderen, den man dort trifft. 

Gerne verbinden wir das Anglerlatein auch mit einem Pilsgetränk !

Wir sind das 1. Mal auf LL...... hoffentlich wird es was mit dem Dorsch !

Wie sieht das zu der Zeit mit Mefo´s aus ?
Außerdem wollen wir es uns evtl. auch mal am Strand gemütlich machen, um evtl. auch mal ne Platte an den Haken zu bekommen ....

Also ich wünsch auf jeden Fall allen die schon da sind, viele schöne Erlebnisse und wenig Fisch, da wir die ja noch angeln wollen !!! 

Beste Grüße
Ole


----------



## DasaTeamchef (4. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



olebole schrieb:


> Hallo Lieber LL´er Gemeinde,
> 
> wir können die Füße auch nicht mehr still halten !
> 
> ...


 

Moin Ole,

ich denke mal auch Euch wird der VIRUS LL packen!!! Das mit den "Platten" - das versucht aber mal besser gleich vom Boot aus, aus dem Hafen raus - vor den gelben Turm (Ansteuerungstonne Spodsbjerg) 6-10m auf Anker und dann schlumpft es nur so......

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Multe (4. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej olebole, lass die Pltten mal wo sie sind, denn sie sind noch richtig  dünn. Da hast du NICHTS nur Haut und Gräten. Bei mir hatte sich eine am Pilker vergriffen und durfte dann aber wieder zurück.
gruß Multe


----------



## knutemann (4. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, nicht immer Spodsberg:k
Da wir die letzten Jahre immer in Spodsberg unseren Sommerurlaub verbracht haben (incl. Boot von IBI) verbringen wir dieses Jahr diesen Urlaub vom 11.-25.08. in Lohals. Haus und Boot haben wir von Baeltferie und ich habe keine Ahnung, wo sich die Dorsche in dieser Gegend zu dieser Zeit aufhalten. Die Suche erbrachte auch nicht viel;+ Muss ich immer bis unter die große Beltbrücke fahren? 
Dann mal her mit euren Erfahrungen aus letzter Zeit#6
Gern auch GPS Daten per PN:q


----------



## fredfisch (4. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Murgtäler,

Wir sind zu dritt ab dem 21.April in Lohals. Den Rest weiß ich nicht, weil der Kumpel aus Holstein alles alleine gemacht hat.
Mit der Org. wechseln wir uns immer ab.
Schade das Bier hätte ich gerne mit getrunken.
Der Bericht wird in jedem Fall ins Board gestellt.

Gruß Fredfisch


----------



## Stefan W. (4. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

[Moin knutemann.
Um von Lohals aus Dorsch zu fangen mußt du um diese
Jahreszeit weit fahren. Entweder gen Norden zur Brücke
oder um die Spitze rum um in den Baelt zu kommen. Aber
Vorsicht wenn du um die Spitze fährst, weil hier viele große
Steine liegen mußt du einen großen Bogen fahren. Wir waren
einige Jahre dort oben, sind aber die letzten Jahre von 
Snoede aus gestartet, was den Weg zum Baelt um einiges
verkürzt. An der Brücke haben wir auch viele und gute
Dorsche gefangen. ( Fragt Djoerni mal). die letzten 5 Jahre
waren wir in Spodsbjerg wo es gerade um diese Jahreszeit
einfacher ist an den Dorsch zu kommen. Am 21.04. sind wir
endlich wieder auf unser Lieblingsinsel.


----------



## vdausf (5. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

so....
nur noch bis maximal nächsten Freitag, dann geht's los in Richtung LL!
Bin echt gespannt, wie es bei unserer ersten Tour nach Spodsbjerg laufen wird!?!?!?
Hört sich auf jeden Fall mal alles recht gut an, hoffe nur das Wetter und die Stömung machen uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung!

Petri!


----------



## olebole (5. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej olebole, lass die Pltten mal wo sie sind, denn sie sind noch richtig  dünn. Da hast du NICHTS nur Haut und Gräten. Bei mir hatte sich eine am Pilker vergriffen und durfte dann aber wieder zurück.
> gruß Multe



Hallo Multe,

vielen Dank für die Info !

Unser Zielfisch ist ja auch der Dorsch. Aber ich hab schon viel davon gehört, das wenn der Wind ungünstig steht, man wohl nicht aus dem Hafen kommt... deswegen hatte ich an eine Alternative gedacht...

Ma ne andere Frage noch, was ist so der " Standard " Köder für LL wenn ich auf Dorsch gehe ? Habt Ihr da so zwei oder drei einfache Montagen für mich ?

EIN HOCH AUF DAS BOARD HIER !!!

Gruß
Ole


----------



## knutemann (5. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> [Moin knutemann.
> Um von Lohals aus Dorsch zu fangen mußt du um diese
> Jahreszeit weit fahren. Entweder gen Norden zur Brücke
> oder um die Spitze rum um in den Baelt zu kommen. Aber
> ...



Besten Dank#h
Hab mir schon gedacht, entweder Brücke od. um die Spitze und dann zur Fahrrinne.


----------



## Kauli11 (5. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wie ist denn zur Zeit das Wetter auf LL?
Könnt Ihr denn mit dem Boot raus und wenn ja, beisst denn der Fisch?


----------



## murgtäler (5. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo knutemann,
wir sind vom 12.05-19.05 oben in Lohals haben auch bei Bealteferie gebucht wir werden auf jedenfall berichten wie
es war. Und glaub mir, wir werden die Dorsche finden ich bin
echt froh, dass um Lohals kein so ein wirbel gemacht wird wie um Spotsberg vielleicht muss man weiter fahren zum Fisch, dafür ist man aber fast alleine auf dem Wasser was will man mehr#6


----------



## Lockenfrosch (6. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



murgtäler schrieb:


> Hallo knutemann,
> wir sind vom 12.05-19.05 oben in Lohals haben auch bei Bealteferie gebucht wir werden auf jedenfall berichten wie
> es war. Und glaub mir, wir werden die Dorsche finden ich bin
> echt froh, dass um Lohals kein so ein wirbel gemacht wird wie um Spotsberg vielleicht muss man weiter fahren zum Fisch, dafür ist man aber fast alleine auf dem Wasser was will man mehr#6




wir sind Anfang Juni in Bagenkop, da ist es auch nicht soooo voll, und wir fangen unsere Fische auch


----------



## Multe (6. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da habt ihr Recht, denn das Seegebiet, in dem vor Spodsbjerg geangelt wird, ist ja _nur_ etwa 20km lang und ca. 1,5km breit. Da kann es schon zu gefährlichen Situationen mit dem Nachbarboot kommen:q:q, wenn in diesem sehr kleinen Bereich  alle 70 Boote ( es war noch nie der Fall, das alle Boote auf See waren. In der Regel ist etwa die Hälfte der Boote unterwegs - auch wenn *ALLE* vermietet sind ) vom Bootsverleih und die etwa 10 Privatboote unterwegs sind. #d
Auch wenn man mal den Pilker weit auswerfen will, muss man schon aufpassen, das man nicht einen Angler  in einem der 5 Booten, die direkt daneben liegen trifft.|krach:


----------



## sonnenbob (6. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moinsen,

Sorry, aber wieso heissten der Fred Fangberichte und Meldungen?

Ausser :Hurra ich fahre dann und dann und Gute Reise Trallalaa gibts ja nich wirklich viele Reiseberichte.

Wisst Ihr wo ich welche finde?

Gruß


----------



## Multe (6. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej sonnenbob - selbst mal einen  schreiben.


----------



## sonnenbob (6. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe - geht erst wenn ich da war...

Und das ich mir Notfalls 2 Dosen Ravioli mitnehme wollte ich vorher nich verraten...

Interessiert nämlich wahrscheinlich Keinen.

Danke für die Antwort trotzdem.


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (6. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Sonnenbob,
danke für den Tip mit den Raviolis hatte auf unserem Speiseplan nur Fischstäbchen und Thunfisch-Pizza. Aber jetzt mal ernst, das ist hier eine verschworene Gemeinde und wie du weist ist die Vorfreude die schönste Freude,und wenn du anständig fragst wird dir hier auch weitergeholfen.
Wir waren in 2010 das erste mal auf LL und wir bekamen hier wirklich gute Tips, mein dank geht hier vor allen dingen an Multe der schreibt hier auch die meisten Berichte und ist glaube ich schon Eingemeindet auf LL. Bei unserem Trip 2010 konnten wir ordendliche Löwen zwischen 50 und 70cm verhaften. Auch dieses jahr sind wir wieder Aktiv auf Dorsch undzwar vom 05.05.-12.05. Allen die jetzt da sind ein Fettes Petri


----------



## Lockenfrosch (6. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Da habt ihr Recht, denn das Seegebiet, in dem vor Spodsbjerg geangelt wird, ist ja _nur_ etwa 20km lang und ca. 1,5km breit. Da kann es schon zu gefährlichen Situationen mit dem Nachbarboot kommen:q:q, wenn in diesem sehr kleinen Bereich  alle 70 Boote ( es war noch nie der Fall, das alle Boote auf See waren. In der Regel ist etwa die Hälfte der Boote unterwegs - auch wenn *ALLE* vermietet sind ) vom Bootsverleih und die etwa 10 Privatboote unterwegs sind. #d
> Auch wenn man mal den Pilker weit auswerfen will, muss man schon aufpassen, das man nicht einen Angler  in einem der 5 Booten, die direkt daneben liegen trifft.|krach:





Hallo Multe,

ich habe auch keine Angst, das es zu eng wird. Ich fahre trotzdem gerne nach Bagenkop, und wir haben bis auf das gruselige Jahr 2009 immer unsere Fische gefangen, aber da war es bekannter maßen überall schlecht (war doch 2009?).
Was mich an Spodsberg so ein bisschen stört, das viele bis in die Fahrrinne fahren zum angeln. Bagenkop hat dagegen oft mit dem Westwind zu kämpfen, also jede Seite hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. ich freu mich jedenfalls auf die Woche


----------



## Multe (6. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Lockenfrosch, wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn sich alle Angler in  Spodsbjerg treffen würden. Lohals, Bagenkop, Bukkemose und Fredmose  wollen auch etwas abhaben. #6#6#6Da muss der Dorsch auch gefangen werden.:q:q
Wünsche dir eine gute Woche und dicke Dorsche.
Sei froh, das du jetzt nicht auf LL bist, denn so wie es aussieht, können die im *Schnee* die Eier suchen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## DasaTeamchef (6. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin 

tatsächlich - liegt Schnee? Etwas mehr noch und man kann seine Filets auf der Terrasse einfreiren.....


----------



## Multe (6. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hat bei  +4°C wohl nur eingenässt. Nur heute Morgen lagen ein paar Flocken bei Rudkøbing.
Dafür erfrieren aber in der Nacht  die Eier.

Gruß Multe


----------



## DasaTeamchef (6. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nun, auf erfrierende Eier gehen ich besser nicht ein....ich hab nun fast alles fertig. Di oder Mi bekomme ich meinen Motor aus der Inspektion und dann kann es auch losgehen....allerdings muss ich Freitag noch ein paar Stunden schuften.....aber dann nur alles einladen und los. Falls es sehr windig sein wird habe ich nun Plan A , Plan B oder Plan C zurecht gelegt. Bei Hurrican werde ich mich stets über 1Promille halten und im Haus bleiben.

Aber....wie sind denn die Fänge derzeit? Gestern und auch heute müssen doch traumhafte Angeltage gewesen sein? Läuft es weiterhin eher nördlich der DW 52? Wie sieht es am Sportplatz aus?


----------



## Greenhorn (6. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> Hallo Multe,
> 
> Was mich an Spodsberg so ein bisschen stört, das viele bis in die Fahrrinne fahren zum angeln. )



Was ist denn das Problem und was hat das mit Spodsbjerg zu tun?


Morgen gehts los, das Wetter scheint ja doch recht moderat zu werden. Die letzten Fangmeldungen bezogen sich auf die Tiefe von 30m+, mal sehen, ob es wie letzten April nicht nur so tief sondern auch wieder flacher als 20m läuft.

Euch allen frohe Ostern!


----------



## murgtäler (7. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
auch wir aus dem Schwarzwald wünschen allen frohe
Ostern und ein kräftiges Petrie Heil.
Gruß murgtäler


----------



## Oli74 (7. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, moin,

allen Langelandfreunden ein schönes Osterfest und  viel Spaß auf der Insel.( noch 56 Tage)

Gruß aus dem tiefsten Süden  |wavey:


----------



## Multe (7. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier gibt es einige Bilder von der neuen Langelandfähre in Spodsbjerg. 
Auf dem Bild einfach auf die "*72*" klicken.
http://www.fyens.dk/article/2054426:Langeland--Rundtur-i-billeder--Se-superfaergens-hemmeligheder


----------



## Spedi123 (7. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Da habt ihr Recht, denn das Seegebiet, in dem vor Spodsbjerg geangelt wird, ist ja _nur_ etwa 20km lang und ca. 1,5km breit. Da kann es schon zu gefährlichen Situationen mit dem Nachbarboot kommen:q:q, wenn in diesem sehr kleinen Bereich alle 70 Boote ( es war noch nie der Fall, das alle Boote auf See waren. In der Regel ist etwa die Hälfte der Boote unterwegs - auch wenn *ALLE* vermietet sind ) vom Bootsverleih und die etwa 10 Privatboote unterwegs sind. #d
> Auch wenn man mal den Pilker weit auswerfen will, muss man schon aufpassen, das man nicht einen Angler in einem der 5 Booten, die direkt daneben liegen trifft.|krach:


 

Das scheinen nur einige Angler nicht zu verstehen... Nach dem Motto: Da sind 3 Boote, da muss Fisch stehen.
Manchmal nervt es schon etwas, wenn einem die Kollegen so dicht auf die Pelle rücken, dass ein Helm angebracht wäre, um sich vor Wurfgeschossen zu schützen. 
Letzes Jahr war das auch mal wieder der Fall. Erst 2-3 Boote, dann 5 und kurze Zeit später 10 um uns herum.
Als uns der Kutter aus Spodsbjerg dann auch noch so dicht auf die Pelle gerückt ist, dass sich sicherlich die Montagen verheddert hätten, wenn wir nicht die Flucht ergriffen hätten. Mit dem Kutter folgten dann auch noch weitere 10 Boote, so dass letztendlich ca. 20 Boote je durchschnittlich 3 Angler + Kutter mit 12 Mann in einem Radius von 300m unterwegs waren...


----------



## Spedi123 (7. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hat bei +4°C wohl nur eingenässt. Nur heute Morgen lagen ein paar Flocken bei Rudkøbing.
> Dafür erfrieren aber in der Nacht die Eier.
> 
> Gruß Multe


 

Das schlechte Wetter kann sich ruhig noch 14 Tage lang so richtig austoben, dann bleiben wenigstens noch ein paar Fische für uns übrig... :q
Wenn es dann hoffentlich wieder etwas wärmer ist, klappt es ja vielleicht auch noch mal mit den Mefos. Die letzten 5 Jahre waren wir zumindest für die Forellenangelei immer zur falschen Zeit dort. Entweder noch zu kalt oder der Spuk war schon wieder vorbei. :c
Hat Nikolaj seine Grillbude eigentlich schon auf? 
Heute in 14 Tage möchte ich die Woche eigentlich mit nem Hot Dog und nem Tuborg einläuten. :k

Wünsche der LL-Gemeinde Frohe Ostern


----------



## rudini (7. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So...auch wir sind zurück aus dem "kalten"LL..

Wir hatten das Glück dreimal mit dem Boot rauszukommen und dazu noch ein paar sehr erfolgreiche Spots erwischt mit einigen Dorschen über 10KG der längste hatte 95cm
Teilweise hatten die Fische sich mit Sprotten oder Flundern(bis 40cm) vollgeschlagen!natürlich fanden wir auch grosse Krabben ,Steine und Seespinnen in den Mägen!

Wegen des Wetterumschwungs uund den fallenden Temperaturen gabs auf Mefo nicht einen Zupfer!...auch bei anderen Anglern...ob mit Fliege oder Blech..da war nix zu machen!In einer Morgendämmerung hatte ich vllt einen Anfasser...kann aber auch Dorsch gewesen sein!?!
Die zogen in der Morgendämmerung und Abends gerne unter Land...allerdings eher die Lütten!...
Viele Angler mußten wohl unbedingt ihr Tüten vollmachen und nahmen teilweise echte Minidorsche um die 30cm mit:r
unglaublich!!!!!!
Was machen die damit?? ...im Ganzen in süß-sauer legen|kopfkrat
echt beknackt!!

Wir haben,nachdem wir schon echt reichlich gefangen hatten nur noch Fische über 70cm mitgenommen(vorher auch nur ab 55-60cm)...weiß auch nicht was man mit soooviel Fisch dann noch machen soll!!Egal wie groß Freundes-und Familenkreis auch sein mag!

Tja...echt schade mit den Mefos...darauf hatte ich mich besonders gefreut!!...aber dafür ein HAmmer Dorschrevier...hab ich so noch nicht erlebt!..vergleichbar mit Hitras Seelachsbergen:vik:


----------



## Multe (8. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Speedi123, der Pølsevogn hat seit Gründonnerstag offen. Es gibt also wieder die leckeren HOT DOG.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Murdock7481 (8. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hura *Hura mein GPS ist da! Nur leider musse ich feststellen das Es nicht das Garmin 72H ist, sondern nur das Garmin 72 GPS, naja egal es funktioniert und das Einzige was ich komisch finde ist das Ich viele Kabel habe aber keine Anschlüsse am Gerät dafür>*hmm...Den Halter hab ich schon am Boot montiert und einen kleinen Test werde ich nachher mal auf der Elbe starten, trotzdem denke ich das Es für den Einsatz beim Angeln vor Langeland reichen wird!


----------



## ralle88 (8. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo an alle LL-Fans,

seit gestern sind wir wieder zu Hause. Diesmal war es vom Wetter her ziemlich schwierig. Als wir am 31. März ankamen, hätten wir gern schon mal kurz angetestet, aber es ging absolut nicht. Sonntag war die Lage besser und wir brachten die ersten Dorsche ins Boot. Die Rückfahrt gegen den Wind hat uns dann für den Abend den Zahn gezogen. Auch Montag und Dienstag ging es raus mit ordentlichen Fängen.
Mittwoch war der Hammer, der Wind hatte komplett auf Ost gedreht und es war kein einziges Boot draussen. Sollte ich einen übersehen haben, den würde ich für verrückt erklären.
Der Donnerstag war ein Traum, Ententeich bis zum Nachmittag und abends war auch noch gutes Angeln möglich.
Am Freitag war eigentlich schönes Wetter angesagt, aber es kam ganz anders. Starker Wind aus Nordwest und eine Drift von ca. 3 Knoten haben nicht wirklich Spass gemacht. So sind wir nach drei 65-er Dorschen nach zwei Stunden reingefahren. Die Krönung war ein Boot, wo in der Spitze ein Kind stand und angelte. Natürlich ohne Schwimmweste. Hatten die anderen aber auch nicht. 
Insgesamt hatten wir, zwei Familien mit insgesamt drei Kindern, 88 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 68 cm, womit wir in Anbetracht der Umstände und Ausfalltage zufrieden sind. 
Bei Angelmethoden konnte ich keinen Favoriten ausmachen. Ich bin ein ausgemachter Pilkerangler und hatte meinen Fisch genauso wie meine Frau, die immer einen 100 Gramm Giant mit zwei Minnows in pink und orange hinterherzieht.
Allen, die jetzt oben sind oder bald sein werden, wünsche ich gute Fänge und besseres,vor allem wärmeres Wetter.
Ich hatte etwas übereilig die Sommereifen schon drauf und morgens waren 4 Grad minus unter der Woche.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## angelselten (9. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hallo Fangemeinde,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]nach langer Zeit geht es am 09.06 wieder einmal nach LL / Lohals. Da in den letzten Jahren der Beruf und die Familie im Vordergrund standen war ich im Jahr 2001 zuletzt auf LL.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Seinerzeit war angeln in Spodsbjerg_ ,Bagenkop sowie Lohals angesagt. Lohals hat mir dabei immer sehr gut gefallen und auch über die Fänge war ich mehr als zufrieden._[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Hier im Forum wird Lohals nicht mit viel Lob überschüttet. Hat sich LL so sehr verändert ?_[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Wir , 3 Personen haben bei “Baelt-Ferie“ ein Haus und ein Boot (6,40 m) gebucht. Ich hoffe es wird ein toller Angelurlaub. _[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Geplant ist schleppfischen , pilken und der ein oder andere Butt wird bestimmt auf der_[/FONT]
“[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Oernvik 640“ nach der Bratpfanne schauen. Ich bin sehr ZUVERSICHTLICH._[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Bericht wird zu 100 % folgen_[/FONT]


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (9. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute
bei uns gehts am 26.5 wieder nach Spodsberge.
Ich hoffe das wir nun nach unzähligen Jahren endlich unsere erste Meerforelle fangen.Ich hoffe ihr habt dazu den einen oder anderen Tipp (wo und welchen Köder) 

Ein Traum wäre auch ein paar Makrelen,doch ich glaube nicht das man diese speziell finden wird oder hat jemand nen Geheimtipp#4

Außerdem haben wir es natürlich auf Dorsch abgesehen.Außerdem rechnen wir mit Hornhecht.Dafür bräuchte ich jedoch einige Tipps von euch zwecks der Zubereitung.Ich hatte diese vor einigen Jahren gebraten bzw sauer eingelegt und ich muß sagen ich bin mit den Gräten nicht fertig geworden :c.
Darum werde ich dieses Jahr nur welche fangen und mitnehmen ,wenn ich eine vernünftige Zubereitungsmethode habe.Was haltet ihr von filitieren??


----------



## Multe (9. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Heringsfetzen 04, jetzt schon für Ende Mai nach guten Mefoplätzen zu fragen ist viiiiel zu früh. Im Moment sind die auf LL die Mefofänge auf EIS gelegt, denn bei diesen Temperaturen wird es noch ein paar Tage dauern bis die wieder beissen.
Dafür sind die Dorschfänge seht gut. Gestern wurden sehr viele Dorsche um die 70cm gefangen. Der größte Dorsch brachte 7,9 kg auf die Waage.
Für die Hornhechte gibt es in DK sogar ein "Filetiergerät". Schön die Filets gebraten und sauer eingelegt sind diese ein Genuss. Natürlich kannst du die Hornfisk auch von Hand filetieren, denn das Gerät kostet um die € 40.-
Gruß Multe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (9. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, live aus spodsbjerg. Kann Walter nur zustimmen. Gestern war sehr gutes angeln möglich. Hab das fotoshooting bei thomas am angelladen gesehen. Relativ starke Strömung aber es ging. Unser Erfolg hielt sich in grenzen, hatte nicht so schwere Gewichte. 6 Dorsche von 47 bis 58 cm.  Am Abend noch 3 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 48 aus der Brandung. Heute angeln unmöglich. Dauerregen Wind stärke 5-6 aus SO. Morgen ähnlich. Ab Mittwoch Abend soll es besser werden. Übrigens gestern morgen -2 grad und Schnee aufm Auto...erstmal Kärtchen am Kamin ...


----------



## Hov (9. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,

hast Du mal einen Link für das "Filetiergerät" für Hornhechte ?
Ich räuchere die fast immer, da sind die Gräten nicht so das Problem. Aber vor einigen Jahren haben wir ein dänisches Pfingstessen (Hornhecht mit grünem Spargel und Erbsen) entdeckt, da wäre so ein Gerät gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ich habe in Svendborg mal tolle Hornhechtfilets gesehen und hatte mich schon gewundert, wie die das hingekriegt haben ...
Gruesse
Hov


----------



## Multe (9. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

schau mal hier  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139049
gruss Multe


----------



## Hov (9. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

danke,danke. ich hatte nicht gedacht, dass das hier schon Thema war.
Viele Grüße
Hov


----------



## kokanee (9. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

ich weis meine Frage passt nicht ganz hierher aber vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich suche die Öffnungszeiten (Samstag) vom Hafen in Spodsbjerg. Soweit ich mich erinnere ist der Hafenmeister nicht den ganzen Tag vor Ort. Es geht um die Zuweisung von einem Liegeplatz (Anreise 28.04.12). Danke im voraus.

Gruß aus der Pfalz

Willi


----------



## beton1986 (10. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin so gute 14 Tage noch dann geht's Los

erstmal Gratulation an die Jungs die schon oben waren..! Habt ja schon Ordentlich zugelangt lässt auf einiges Hoffen Hauptsache es wird langsam wärmer wieder... 

Eine Frage an Euch, ich muss noch den ein oder anderen Pilker besorgen, was für Gewichte sollte ich einplanen und welche Farben sind Momentan angebracht?? 

über ein paar Infos würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## autoglas (10. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Hov hab den Hornhechtfiletierer bei www.matjes-hering.de bestellt
                                               Gruß Horst


----------



## Nick*Rivers (10. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Noch 3 Tage und 3 unruhige Nächte, dann hat mich die Insel wieder. Da ich meine Angelklamotten bereits fertig sotiert habe, schaue ich jetzt gespannt auf die Windangaben für die nächste Woche. Russisches Roulette kann nicht wesentlich spannender sein, als die aktuell ständig wechselnden Windverhältnisse. Mal ist am 14 Ententeich angesagt, dann eine satte 4 aus N/O. Wollen wir mal hoffen. Welche Windstärken aus den unterschiedlichen Richtungen lassen ein SICHERES Bootsangen um Spodsbjerg zu? Wie viele bin ich auch mit einem IBI Boot unterwegs, die zwar technisch topp sind, aber auch nicht unsinkbar. Wir sind zu zweit mit dem Crescent 465 unterwegs. Klar kann man jetzt nicht sagen eine 2-3 aus West ist harmlos, aber ab 4 geht gar nichts mehr. Aber für grobe Richtwert bin ich dankbar. 
Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## mirko.nbg (10. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich weis meine Frage passt nicht ganz hierher aber vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich suche die Öffnungszeiten (Samstag) vom Hafen in Spodsbjerg. Soweit ich mich erinnere ist der Hafenmeister nicht den ganzen Tag vor Ort. Es geht um die Zuweisung von einem Liegeplatz (Anreise 28.04.12). Danke im voraus.
> 
> ...



Samstags waren die Zeiten 14.00-15.00 in der Zeit sollte der Hafenmeister in seinem Büro sein!

Gruss Mirko


----------



## rudini (10. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



beton1986 schrieb:


> Moin Moin so gute 14 Tage noch dann geht's Los
> 
> erstmal Gratulation an die Jungs die schon oben waren..! Habt ja schon Ordentlich zugelangt lässt auf einiges Hoffen Hauptsache es wird langsam wärmer wieder...
> 
> ...




Moin ,moin...

mit Pilker haben wir meist Lütte gefangen bis 60cm...die Dicken nur auf Gummis...je nach Drift und Tiefe zwischen 30Gramm-100Gramm Köpfen ...Gummis in Pink-Weiß waren der Renner...aber auch schwarz,Grün/Glitter,Blau/weiß etc. ...Lunker City Shaker,DullShad,Kopyto Relax etc. 10cm-16cm

Bei guter Drift und etwas Wellengang...den Gummi gar nicht Jiggen...einfach am Grund schweben lassen...die Dorsche hängen sich dann von alleine rein ;-)...sonst auch eher nur zupfen!

Viel Erfolg!#h


----------



## beton1986 (10. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



rudini schrieb:


> Moin ,moin...
> 
> mit Pilker haben wir meist Lütte gefangen bis 60cm...die Dicken nur auf Gummis...je nach Drift und Tiefe zwischen 30Gramm-100Gramm Köpfen ...Gummis in Pink-Weiß waren der Renner...aber auch schwarz,Grün/Glitter,Blau/weiß etc. ...Lunker City Shaker,DullShad,Kopyto Relax etc. 10cm-16cm
> 
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort  okay dann werd ich noch den ein oder anderen gummidichtung dazu kaufen  bin schon sehr heiß auf die diesjährige tour


----------



## Kössi (10. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo rudini,
in welchen Tiefen habt ihr denn mit Gummi gefischt? Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Spots an denen ihr gefischt habt? Bei uns gehts am Samstag los.
Jetzt sollte nur noch das Wetter passen!! Gruß Kössi


----------



## Multe (10. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vorgestern kamen die guten Fänge alle südlich von Spodsbjerg. Nikolaj hat die Koordinaten.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Kössi (11. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand sagen wie es in Spodsbjerg mit Internetzugang aussieht? Wollte mich eigentlich darum kümmern, aber jetzt bin ich froh, wenn ich bis Freitag alle meinen Angelutensilien zusammenbekomme. Ich habe glaub ich mal gelesen, daß man im Haven ins Netz kann, oder gibt in Spodsbjerg schon ein Internetcafe? Ist immer gut wenn man nochmal das Wetter checken kann. Kössi


----------



## Trollvater (11. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hay 
Wer kann helfen ich brauche Infos.! 

Ich fahre das erste Mal nach Langeland evtl. mit "Haus und Boot"
Haus P20.bei Fredmose. Boot 5,5m und 30Ps.
Die haben mir ein Angebot gemacht.

Ende Mai anfang Juni. 14 Tage .
Sind zu 3. / Wo fängt man den dort?
Könnte Infos gut gebrauchen evtl. auch Infos über gutes Ferienhaus / Boot.
Alles über Zielfisch Dorsch Scholle.Wie ,wann ,wo 
Kennt einer den Anbieter Haus und Boot ? Kann mann da Buchen ?
Oder habt Ihr andere Empfehlungen?

j.wengenroth@unitybox.de

Gruß Trollvater


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (11. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Du kannst Dir beim Hafenmeister einen Zugangscode kaufen und damit kannst Du im Hafenbereich online gehen..... 
Ein Internetcafe oder derartiges gibt es in Spodsbjerg nicht.
Entweder Du nutzt diese Lösung oder holst Dir einen Stick von 3dk oder einem anderen dänischen Anbieter und gehst per Handylösung ins net. Das einfachste ist aber die Lösung über den Hafenmeister
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Trollvater (11. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir beim Hafenmeister einen Zugangscode kaufen und damit kannst Du im Hafenbereich online gehen.....
> Ein Internetcafe oder derartiges gibt es in Spodsbjerg nicht.
> Entweder Du nutzt diese Lösung oder holst Dir einen Stick von 3dk oder einem anderen dänischen Anbieter und gehst per Handylösung ins net. Das einfachste ist aber die Lösung über den Hafenmeister
> Gruß
> Tom



Was kostet so etwas ?
Gruß Trollvater


----------



## rudini (11. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Kössi schrieb:


> hallo rudini,
> in welchen Tiefen habt ihr denn mit Gummi gefischt? Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Spots an denen ihr gefischt habt? Bei uns gehts am Samstag los.
> Jetzt sollte nur noch das Wetter passen!! Gruß Kössi




zwischen 10 und 30Metern!#6

Genaue Spots kann ich nicht sagen..waren ohne Echolot ,zwar mit GPS unterwegs...das war aber geliehen und wir sind einfach immer den Punkt wieder angefahren wo wir gut fingen...aber frag mich nicht nach den Koordinaten|uhoh:

vor Bukkemose ,vorm Wald ...die Dicken zwischen 25-30Metern...einfach an anderen Booten mal orrientieren:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## rudini (11. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Trollvater schrieb:


> Hay
> Wer kann helfen ich brauche Infos.!
> 
> Ich fahre das erste Mal nach Langeland evtl. mit "Haus und Boot"
> ...



Joa...

Mit Haus und Boot waren wir auch unterwegs#d

Nicht nochmal!!

Das gebuchte Haus ,bzw das Gründstck ,sollte unter Wasser stehen und deswegen nicht beziehbar sein...
das Alternativhaus war ohne Übertreibung sehr speckig und dreckig...von ungeputztem Clo über verschmierte Scheiben ,dreckiger Herd etc. etc.

Haus Nr.3 war etwas besser...etwas|gr:
nachdem wir einmal durchgefegt hatten und das Clo geputzt, haben wir beschlossen in diesem zu bleiben...hätte ja dann doch noch schlimmer kommen können!?!
von 6Heizkörpern funktionierten 2...wir waren mit drei Kindern...7Jahre, 4Jahre und 6Monate!!!:r
Nachdem wir ordentlich Holz für den Ofen geholt haben wars dann erstmal"okay".

Nächsten Tag wollten wir mit dem Boot raus...
davon wurde uns abgeraten...da Windstärke 10 auf uns zukommen sollte und wir sollten lieber Brandungsangeln machen...was wir auch taten...und wir bis zum Abend vergeblich auf die angekündigte Windstärke von 10 warteten#q
Nächsten Tag war das mit dem Rausfahren kein Problem...nur der Wind kam uns da etwas schärfer vor...aber wir sind ja keine Experten|evil:
Tag vorher war das Boot also nicht fertig......

Joa...schöner Trailer...wo die Rollen durch waren und wir sogar Hilfe brauchten das Boot wieder auf diesen zu ziehen...
der Trailer wurde allerdings sofort getauscht an diesem Tag(Glückwunsch zu so viel Angagement)#h

2Takter 15PS Motor hatte gereicht und war auch okay...auch wenn man manchmal fünfmal anziehen mußte und mit Schock arbeiten bevor er anspring..aber das ist net schlimm!!
Nur ,daß man ja dafür ein Gemisch braucht und das natürlcih nur bei Haus-und Boot erwerben darf und das dann mal eben um die 2,50Eur /Liter kostete ...war nicht so schön#d

Ach ja...die Spülmaschine war auch im A...  wurde aber tatsächlich repariert...hatten wohl Mitleid ,wegen der Kinder|bigeyes

Vllt hatten wir auch einfach nur Pech....aber der Gesamteindruck dieses Anbieters war unter aller Sau! Und sowas kommt für uns nicht mehr in Frage!

Die Besichtigung des eigentlich gebuchten Hauses zeigte ebenfalls ,daß dort nix unter Wasser stand!!


----------



## Kössi (11. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Dorsch-Tom,
Danke, wie verstehe ich das, ich kann mit meinem Laptop dort ins Netz oder kann man einen PC vom Havenmeister nutzen? Wenn eigener PC, kann man dann ans Stromnetz, da mein Akku nichts mehr taugt?  Gruß Kössi


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (11. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja Du brauchst schon einen funktionsfähigen Laptop mit Wlan!
Zur Not findest Du vielleicht an einem Bootssteg eine funktionsfähige Steckdose? Da kann Dir Nikolay von IBI vielleicht helfen.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## shorty 38 (11. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, ja,ja: Haus und Boot!!!! Sind wir also wieder beim Thema:q:q:q Trotzdem viel Spaß, Gruß Shorty


----------



## Multe (11. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gestern wurden rund um Langeland *35.000* kleine Babymeerforellen von etwa 15cm Länge ausgesetzt.
Mögen sich wachsen und uns später als katitaler Fisch an den Haken gehen und nicht in den Netzen der "Schwarzfischer" landen.
Deshalb, wenn ihr ein Netz seht, das bis direkt ans Ufer geht, sofort die Fiskerikontrolle oder Polizei verständigen. Die reagieren sofort.  
Gruß Multe


----------



## worker_one (11. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Gestern wurden rund um Langeland *35.000* kleine Babymeerforellen von etwa 15cm Länge ausgesetzt.
> Mögen sich wachsen und uns später als katitaler Fisch an den Haken gehen und nicht in den Netzen der "Schwarzfischer" landen.
> Deshalb, wenn ihr ein Netz seht, das bis direkt ans Ufer geht, sofort die Fiskerikontrolle oder Polizei verständigen. Die reagieren sofort.
> Gruß Multe


Im Sinne von Facebook...gefällt mir #6


----------



## mirko.nbg (11. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Fragt doch nicht immer nach Koordinaten für Fangplätze auf Langeland......
Egal wo ihr da rumschippert.Ihr fangt Eure Fische!
Aber wie sieht es denn aus mit Eurem Seemann 1&1.....?
Begriffe wie Palstek etc. oder gute Seemannschaft...?

Gruß Mirko


----------



## blutgraetsche (12. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin,moin
sonnabend morgen geht's nach drei Jahren Langelandabstinenz wieder für eine Woche los 

hoffe, es wird eine schöne Woche - wenn ich die Wetterberichte richtig deute, soll es ja ziemlich stürmisch werden, oder?

eine Frage noch zu den Netzen die bis ans Ufer gehen - sind die generell verboten? Ich frage nur, weil wir vor drei Jahren uns im dichten Nebel direkt am Ufer vom Leuchttum bis Fredmose 'nach Hause getastet' haben und dabei bestimmt 4 - 5 solcher Netze teilweise überfahren, teilweise aber auch aus unserer Schraube pulen mussten...

wäre schön, wenn mir hier jemand die aktuellen Gegebenheiten schreiben könnte (zb. Wetter;Fänge, Ködergröße, -farbe,Gewicht, etc.) - werde mich dann nächste Woche( bzw. übernächste) mit einem Bericht revanchieren...


----------



## Multe (12. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej blutgtreatsche, die Jungs die damals die Netze gelegt haben wurde das Handwerk gelegt, denn sie wurden auf frischer Tat ertappt.
Mit dem Wind kanst du bis Montag gut angeln, wenn es so bleibt. Köder und Farbe waren eigentlich egal, hauptsache du warst auf dem Grund.
Gruß Multe


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

es sind noch 28Stunden bis ich starte.....und es kribbelt bis in die Haarspitzen....Trailer i.O., Außenboarder frisch inspektioniert....neuer Angelschein.....scharfe Messer und Haken, genug Gewicht....und Aussicht auf drei schwachwindige Tage....Hurra for fisk.....

@Multe: Du meinst ich sollte mich eher südlich Spodsbjerg halten? Eher Blinddarm oder weiter nis zum Sportplatz?


----------



## Feuer35 (12. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So nur noch Freitag den 13. überstehen und dann starten die Sachsen auf die Insel. 
Bericht folgt natürlich. Alle die auch hoch fahren ein großes Petri.


----------



## Multe (12. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Dasa Teamchef, die Höhe um den Blinddarm ist richtig aber auf der Landseite angeln.
Sollte sich heute etwas geändert haben, so weiss Nikolaj bescheid.
Ich wünsche eine gute Fahrt, schönes Wetter, wenig Wind oder Strömung und richtig fette Dorsche.
Gruß Multe


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Mute,


vielen Dank - auf der Langelandseite!? Da hatte ich bisher selten Erfolg, aber ich werde mein Glück versuchen. Wie jedes Jahr folgt natürlich ein ausführlicher Bericht! Es sind nun nur noch rund 15Std bis zur Abreise!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hab mir eben die Windverhältnisse angeschaut. Der Teamchef kann wieder zuschlagen......

Na das müßte doch super klappen; wünsche allen (vor allem den Pfälzern ) die im Moment oben sind viel Spaß und dicke Fische.
Bin schon ein bißchen neidisch, aber bis Mitte Juni ist ja auch nicht mehr lange.

Vergesst die Berichte nicht... wir lechzen zuhause auf Eure Erfolge

Grüße 
Tom


----------



## vdausf (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi an alle,
noch den Rest Klamotten pcken, dann gehts heute Nacht los!
Bin schon ganz hippelig!!

Allen digge Fische!!!
Gruß
Volker


----------



## Hansen fight (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Scheint so als wenn viele aus dem Board morgen auf LL aufschlagen, 
Bin auch zugegen, fahre einen silbernen Honda Jazz mt HH Kennzeichen sehen uns evtl. auf dem Parkplatz Hafen Spodsbjerg
oder beim Mefo Fischen.|supergri
Allen ein kräftiges Petri.
Christoph


----------



## Trollvater (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Fragt doch nicht immer nach Koordinaten für Fangplätze auf Langeland......
> Egal wo ihr da rumschippert.Ihr fangt Eure Fische!
> Aber wie sieht es denn aus mit Eurem Seemann 1&1.....?
> Begriffe wie Palstek etc. oder gute Seemannschaft...?
> ...



Hallo Mirko , Hallo Sportsfreunde
Ich kenne Langeland nicht .

Will 2013 dort einen Angelurlaub verbringen 
Die letzte Woche im Mai -und die erste Woche im Juni

Kann mich nicht entscheiden wohin :-(
Da ich Vor und Nachteile nicht kenne.
Habe schon schöne Häuser im Norden / Lohals und bei Spodsberg sowie Bagenkop gefunden.
Überall gibt es auch Boote also was könnt Ihr mir für diese Jahreszeit Empfehlen.
Zielfisch ist Scholle und Dorsch vom guten Motorboot aus.
Wer hilft mich zu Entscheiden?? #h

Gruß trollvater#6


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Es ist relativ einfach: 
Lohals hört man seit Jahren nix genaues...
Bagenkop ist windabhängig und der Weg ums Cap  ist weit!
Fahr nach Spodsbjerg, miet Dir ein Boot bei IBI und ein Haus Deiner Wahl in der Umgebung und alles wird gut....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## worker_one (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Es ist relativ einfach:
> Lohals hört man seit Jahren nix genaues...
> Bagenkop ist windabhängig und der Weg ums Cap  ist weit!
> Fahr nach Spodsbjerg, miet Dir ein Boot bei IBI und ein Haus Deiner Wahl in der Umgebung und alles wird gut....
> ...



Dem ist eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen. #6

Sooo, noch 1 Woche warten, Tackle sortieren, Checkliste prüfen...und dann gehts wieder auf die Insel.


----------



## beton1986 (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Soo noch 14 Tage:-( viel zu lange noch:-(
die letzten Köder sind bestellt.. blei wurde gegossen die GPS Daten gesichert, also kann es von mit aus losgehen werde mich mit einen Bericht nach der Reise für eure Tipps bedanken Fotos inklusive falls Dorsch und Vo gefangen werden


----------



## carpbutcher (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

irgendwie erzählt hier jeder bis auf ein paar ausnahmen immer nur das sie nach langeland fahren.
immer die gleichen fragen.
schreibt doch auch mal erlebnisse und bettelt nicht immer nur nach schwer erarbeiteten spots.
wir freuen uns alle auf der insel zu sein.
kritik an irgendwelchen fängen kann gerne auf anderen seiten gepostet werden.#6


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So langsam kommen aber einige aus den Löchern....ich glaube ich werde immer sehr früh slippen müssen....oder gibt es schon Platzkarten????
Vielen Dank für Euren guten lieben Wünsche....

Meistens gibt es ja derart viel Dorsche, das jeder seinen ab bekommt....

ich sehe schon....Sonnenaufgang...die rote Kugel steigt langsam aus der Ostsee empor.....das Wasser Spiegelglatt....0,5sm Strömung.....die Rute ist krumm und das pumpen ist deutlich zu spüren, dann hat unser Boot seinen Namen auch wieder alle Ehre gemacht...."UND SITZT" 

H E R R L I C H!!!!

irgendwie noch 5-6Std bis zum Start......leider kann ich mich nicht von "LongIsland" melden....auf der anderen Seite aber auch gut....ich muss mein Laptop täglich bis zu 10Std quälen, da brauch ich die Kiste nicht auch noch....


----------



## Feuer35 (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So noch 7 Stunden und dann geht es ab auf die Insel. Sind mit einem grünen Toyota RAV4 und nem dunklen Opel im HAfen an zu treffen. Würden uns über einen Erfahrungsaustausch mit nem Pils im Hafen freuen. Für alle zu Hause bleibenden Bericht folgt. Also bis Morgen Mittag im Hafen. Wir wünschen allen eine Unfall und Stau freie Anfahrt und dann natürlich ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Multe (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*HILFE*_ !!! Wenn jetzt alle nach Spodsbjerg fahren, muss der Hafenmeister Platzkarten für den *P - Platz* ausgeben.
Wünsche euch allen eine gute Fahrt, sowie sehr gute Fänge.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Feuer35 (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Grins wir wohnen nicht weit weg geht zur Not auch mit laufen. 
Das Wetter sieht aber nicht gerade roßig aus vor allem mit dem Wind für nächste Woche.

GrüßeFeuer34


----------



## fischibald (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde
Wir waren in der ersten Aprilwoche wieder mal auf der schönen Insel und wie immer bei Morten Haus und Boot .
Wir hatten ein super Haus M7 und sind vom hafen Bagenkop rausgefahren , Fisch satt in 2 Stunden 33 Dorsche zwischen 60 u,85 cm alle in Wassertiefen 6 -9 meter auf rote u.orange Gummifische mit 18 gr. Kopf .Schnurstärke 12er Spirewire und Ruten wg 40gr . Ich kann nur empfehlen fein zu fischen es macht super Spass und bringt eine Menge Fisch .
In der Dämmerung bringt das blinkern vom Ufer durchaus gute Küchendorsche ans Band in grössen bis 60 cm .
>morten und Team stehen jederzeit mit Rat u. Tat zur Seite .
Ich wünsche allen die dorthin fahren viel Spass und Petri Heil .
Jörg Fischer aus Hamm


----------



## blutgraetsche (13. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, moin
hab gerade noch eine SD-katre auf dem laptop 'geleert' - damit ich kommende Woche ordentliche Bilder für Euch schießen kann.
Wir fahren in 8,5 std los...
Sind mit einem weißen T3 und einem silbernen Kia direkt in Osterskov bei Haus u. Boot.
Allen ein dickes Petri und hoffentlich sturmfreie Woche

L


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (14. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo in die Runde...

Seit 2Stunden zurück von langeland. Vorab allen eine stressfreie Anreise, denn kurz hinter der Grenze ist seit 10.04.-10.05. Eine Baustelle auf der Autobahn. Wir standen 1,5 Stunden im Stau. So zurück zum Thema :q

Die Woche war gewohnt super. Das Wetter passte bis auf Montag und Dienstag, ausser das es letzes jahr zu der Zeit 8 Grad wärmer war...geangelt haben wir am Sonntag und am Donnerstag vom Boot aus, Ausgangshafen Spodsbjerg. Sonntag konnten wir gute Fische bis 70 cm finden, keine Massen, aber dafür kenn ich die guten Plätze auch nicht wirklich.Uns war es egal, ein Tag auf See entschädigt dies. Am Donnerstag war Ententeich und absolute 0Strömung....selbst in 40 m kam man mit 40g locken unten an....entsprechend schwierig war das fischen. Dorsche bis 65cm waren unsere. Es wurde aber auch deutlich besser gefangen. Eine Familie hatte südlich vom grünen Turm massig Dorsche zwischen 60-80 cm und z.t. Drüber....man nuss nur wissen wo man suchen soll....:c 

Drei mal waren wir noch in der Brandung in Vognesbjerg. 3 Dorsche zwischen 40-50cm haben wir pro Abend gehabt und 5 Platten ab 35cm. 
So ich denke im Herbst werd ich noch mal los und dann mit hoffentlich etwas mehr Glück.

Allen heut angereisten dickes Petri und viel Fisch. 

Gruss aus kiel


----------



## wojti (14. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo fischibald#h

Da waren wir ja Nachbarn die Woche, wir hatten das Haus Megevej 6 waren mit nem schwarzen Touran unterwegs.
Mal ne Frage wart ihr mit dem Haus M7 zufrieden???
Weil wir dieses für den Sommerurlaub gebucht haben.
Und die Kommentare zu den Haus und Boot Häusern ja nicht die besten sind.Wir hatten letztes Jahr auch ein Haus von denen und das war auch gut.
Zu den Fangmeldungen sind ähnlich wie die von rudini und den anderen, die zu der Zeit oben waren. Positiv ist das die 
Slipanlagen in Bukkemose Stand erneuert wurde, so das die Slipgebühren für Bootsbesitzer wegfallen.#6
Ansonsten eine tolle erholsame kalte Woche


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (15. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



rudini schrieb:


> Joa...
> 
> Mit Haus und Boot waren wir auch unterwegs#d
> 
> ...


 

Ich möchte nicht unbedingt Benzin ins Feuer gießen,aber warum wundert mich das nicht?|sagnix


----------



## Lockenfrosch (15. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich möchte nicht unbedingt Benzin ins Feuer gießen,aber warum wundert mich das nicht?|sagnix


Sehr informativer Beitrag  :b


----------



## fischibald (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo 
Du kannst ruhigen Gewissens bei Hausund boot buchen , ich fahre schon seit 20 Jahren dort hin und bin immer gut bedient worden . Morten u. Team stehen jederzeit mit Rat u. Tat zur Seite .Einen Top Strand bei Westwind hast Du direkt vor deiner Nase Fredmose Wald Top für Mefo .Je nach Temperatur kannst Du vom Boot vorm Wald in 6 - 10 meter auf Plattfisch fischen , für Dorsch muß man aktuell sehen evtl.in den Rinnen vorm Wald o. je nach Wind im Süden bei den roten u. Grünen Tonne .
Ich fische immer vor Bukkemose bis zur Südspitze u. so leicht wie möglich meistens mit Gummi . Im Mai werden beim blinkern reichlich Horhechte dabei sein .
Viel Spass


----------



## MAAKMASTER (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
fahre selber auch schon 15 Jahre nach Langeland,lese hier immer die Berichte; und kann nur aus Erfahrung sagen......oder Berichten.
1 tens----TORBEN HANSEN----hat uns 2 mal in einer "Notlage " auf dem WASSER; Nicht geholfen."   Sind mit sehr viel Glück wieder an Land gekommen. " #d :r :c
 1 tens Gaszug gerissen, 2 mal Falscher Kraftstoff,----fürn 2 Takter-----Super-Normal Benzin.
2 tens----Häuser nicht immer Sauber, Kaffeemachinen defekt, Grills total versaut ( Essensreste vom Vormieter ) Oder TOTAL Vergammelt. #d
Fazit-----2 mal einen Angeltag eingebüsst, keinen ERSATZ vom Boot-----aber immer VOLLES GELD kassieren.
Wenn man so Fahrlässig mit Kunden umgeht, sollte man sein Unternehmen SCHLIESSEN.

2 tens----HAUS und BOOT----Alle BOOTE , ( BIS AUF 1-2 AUSNAHMEN ) in einem Desolaten Zustand. Selbst die Schwimmwesten die man bekommt,----sind teiweise DEFEKT.
(ZUM GLÜCK HATTEN WIR 4 PERSONEN IMMER UNSER AUTOMATICWESTEN MIT ).
Zu----Jägermeister-RAINER-----Keine Ahnung vom Angeln, und Schickt die Angler, in einer WASSERTIEFE von 2-3 Meter ANGELN.-------einfach zu viel Jägermeister getrunken-----|gr:

zu MORTEN-----Der Interrsiert sich mehr für seine Pferde, als für uns ANGLER.
Ja den ein oder anderen Tip ,erhält man schon einmal ( BEI GUTER LAUNE ): :vik:
Zur Buchung: 3 MAL bei ihm Gebucht---------2 mal nur ÄRGER..........1 tens....."die OBERSTE WOHNUNG bei ihm " NICHT Sauber,und noch nicht fertig-------Termin VERGESSEN #d   ---4 Stunden Wartezeit.
2 tens-----Bei der Ankunft-----ist unsere Gebuchte Wohnung schon BESETZT #d
Zur Entschuldigung-------Terminbuch nicht auffindbar,war der Meinung,---wir würden 1 Woche später kommen.
" ( 4 STUNDEN IM HAFEN VON BAGENKOP GEWARTET ")
Dann zum Glück " UNTERE WOHNUNG " Bezogen.
Wieder das selbe----Volles Geld Haben Wollen, aber keinerlei Entgegenkommen.
Fazit--------BEIDE ANBIETER NICHT ZU EMPFEHLEN. 

Anders sieht es in Spodsbjerk aus,
BOOTE von Nikolei absolut " TOP "
Dort gibt es keine Liegengebliebene BOOTE auf dem WASSER.
Selber steht er einem immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. #6

Häuser am Besten über NOVASOL Immer alles TOP. #6

Vielen Dank auch an MULTE ( WALTER ) Für die Großartigen Berichte, und TIPS.:m
Viel PETRI-HEIL an alle.
gruss WILLI


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin aus Spodsbjerg!

War nicht Freitag der 13.?????? Also, wenn man so richtig ins Klo greifen will.....dann hab ich damit beste Erfahrungen gemacht!
Die Fahrt nach Spodsbjerg war ganz ok, einmal schlingerte der Trailer komisch - Stop - mit Taschenlampe alles abgeleuchtet...ok...ohne Probleme weiter! 4Uhr am Samstag in Spodsberg angekommen....in aller Ruhe das Boot klar gemacht und gegen 5Uhr45 den Motor gestartet. Mein erster Stop nahe dem gelben Turm brachte ein paar Untermassige. Weiter Richtung Sueden....zu klein...zu klein....zu klein.
Auf dem Sportplatz fing ich dann endlich in kurzer Zeit 8 massige Fische. Dann war der Strom komplett weg und es gab nix mehr zu fangen.
Waehrend meiner "Mittagspause" biss ich kraeftig in mein Schnitzel und da brach mir doch mein Ersatzzahn ab....ok....nun also mit Zahnluecke. War nicht gestern der 13.? Alle weiteren Versuche brachten keine massigen Fische mehr. Gegen 14Uhr raus aus dem Wasser. Da bemerkte ich dann, dass das rechte Rad meines Trailers fast weggebrochen ist. Nikolaj....die Hilfsbereitschaft in Person gab mir die Adresse der Daekgaragen, wo ich am Monatg also heute auftauchen sollte. Die 2Km zum Ferienhaus aber.....ich konnte das Boot gerade noch ans Haus bringen. ADAC hat es nun zur Werkstatt gebracht, auch hier riesen Hilfsbereitschaft....die Jungs versuchen mich so schnell wie moeglich wieder mobil zu machen. Mit Glueck kann ich ab Mittwoch wieder mit auf See....bis dahin gilt Seife kauen....und abends von Land aus versuchen. So auch gestern, da fing ich 2Platte und vier Dorsche.

Geil ist auch - das ich hier in der Werkstatt kurz ins Internet kann....

Ich lass mich nicht unter kriegen und werde sobald ich wieder ins Wasser kann wohl extrem Fishing betreiben.


to be continue


----------



## Michael Horn (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi zusammen, 

bin auch wieder zurück und wollte eigentlich gerade meinen Urlaubsbericht mit schönen Bildern präsentieren. 

Wenn ich aber das hier schon weider lese, dann habe schon keine Lust mehr. 

Zu "Jägermeister-Rainer"...... vieleicht ist es Dir nicht bekannt, aber der trinkt keinen Tropfen.

Der Thread heisst eigentlich Fangmeldungen & Berichte...., aber ich schlage vor, zieht einfach weiter über die Anbieter her. 


Viel Spaß noch dabei


----------



## Michael Horn (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> MoinMoin aus Spodsbjerg!
> 
> War nicht Freitag der 13.?????? Also, wenn man so richtig ins Klo greifen will.....dann hab ich damit beste Erfahrungen gemacht!
> Die Fahrt nach Spodsbjerg war ganz ok, einmal schlingerte der Trailer komisch - Stop - mit Taschenlampe alles abgeleuchtet...ok...ohne Probleme weiter! 4Uhr am Samstag in Spodsberg angekommen....in aller Ruhe das Boot klar gemacht und gegen 5Uhr45 den Motor gestartet. Mein erster Stop nahe dem gelben Turm brachte ein paar Untermassige. Weiter Richtung Sueden....zu klein...zu klein....zu klein.
> ...


 

Hi Dasa,

leider hatte ich auch schon einmal das Rad meines Trailers verloren. Damals hat mir der ADAC das Boot samt Trailer nach Deutschland vor die Haustür geschleppt. 

Zum Thema "Keine Strömung mehr"..... hatten wir letzten Donnerstag auch. Anfangs versuchten wir an den Standartplatzen, aber da ging gar nichts. Die Schnur hing sogar durch. Dann gingen wir in die Löcher der Fahrrinne und haben dort in Tiefen bis 48 Meter mit 50 Gramm Jigköpfen gefischt und super gefangen. Da waren richtig gute Fische dabei. Unter 40 Meter hat kein einziger Fisch gebissen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Lockenfrosch (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Maakmaster: Wenn Du schon 15 Jahre nach Langeland fährst, finde ich es verwunderlich, jetzt deinen ersten Bericht zu lesen hier, der auch noch völlig am Thema vorbei geht und nur die Diskreditierung von Anbietern zum Tenor hat. Nicht ein Wort über Fänge, Hotspots oder ähnliches. Dieses Gehetze hier geht mir ziemlich auf den Zwirn, warum beschränken wir uns nicht auf das wesentliche?


----------



## Michael Horn (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



wojti schrieb:


> Hallo fischibald#h
> 
> Da waren wir ja Nachbarn die Woche, wir hatten das Haus Megevej 6 waren mit nem schwarzen Touran unterwegs.
> Mal ne Frage wart ihr mit dem Haus M7 zufrieden???
> ...


 
Hi Wojti,

ich war schon mehrmals in M7 und war immer sehr zufrieden. Es ist ein gemütliches Haus mit einem sehr großen und komplett eingezäunten Garten (super für die Hunde). Die Schlafzimmer und das Bad sind etwas klein, aber dafür hat man einen geräumigen und sehr gemütlichen Wohnbereich.

Wann bist Du im Juli dort. 

Ich bin ab 21.07. für mindestens 2, aber vermutlich 3 Wochen im E7. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> @ Maakmaster: Wenn Du schon 15 Jahre nach Langeland fährst, finde ich es verwunderlich, jetzt deinen ersten Bericht zu lesen hier, der auch noch völlig am Thema vorbei geht und nur die Diskreditierung von Anbietern zum Tenor hat. Nicht ein Wort über Fänge, Hotspots oder ähnliches. Dieses Gehetze hier geht mir ziemlich auf den Zwirn, warum beschränken wir uns nicht auf das wesentliche?


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi Dasa,
> 
> leider hatte ich auch schon einmal das Rad meines Trailers verloren. Damals hat mir der ADAC das Boot samt Trailer nach Deutschland vor die Haustür geschleppt.
> 
> ...



Hi Michi,

sobald ich wieder auf See darf werd ich alles versuchen - auch im Tiefen. Alternativ fange ich mir eben reichlich Platte....die beiden Flundern gestern hatten ordentlich Fleisch auf der Graete....mal sehen wie die Klieschen sind


----------



## Michael Horn (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> fahre selber auch schon 15 Jahre nach Langeland,lese hier immer die Berichte; und kann nur aus Erfahrung sagen......oder Berichten.
> 1 tens----TORBEN HANSEN----hat uns 2 mal in einer "Notlage " auf dem WASSER; Nicht geholfen." Sind mit sehr viel Glück wieder an Land gekommen. " #d :r :c
> 1 tens Gaszug gerissen, 2 mal Falscher Kraftstoff,----fürn 2 Takter-----Super-Normal Benzin.
> ...


 

Da habe ich keine Worte mehr :c:c:c, dass man solch einen Mist hier verbreitet.

Zum Thema "in Spodsbjerg git es keine liegengebliebenen Boote"

Ich bin selbst in Spodsbjerg mit einem Mietboot liegengebleiben (Motorschaden). Auch bei einem neueren Boot kann so etwas passieren. Da konnte aber niemand etwas dafür, so etwas sollte nicht, aber kann eben mal passieren.


----------



## Felki1 (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
ich möchte nun auch mal eine Kurzmeldung abgeben. Wir (12 Angler) waren vom 9. - 13.04. vor Spodsbjerg angeln. Das heißt am Montag war Sturm angesagt, so dass der Kutter nicht rausfuhr. Dafür war es, wie weiter oben erwähnt, am Dienstag ruppige See, was unseren Mädels stark zusetzte. Mein Eindruck - wir hätten am Montag wohl besser rausfahren können. Am Ostersonntag gab es reichlich Fisch in Größen bis knapp unter 5 kg nördlich von Spodsbjerg an der grünen Tonne. Auch Dienstag haben wir entlang der Fahrrinne gut gefangen. Mittwoch und Donnerstag fast keine Drift, so dass wir im tiefsten Teil des Belts bei 50 - 55 m geangelt haben. Das hat uns zu dem mäßigen Fang vorher noch 2 11-Pfünder gebracht. Am Freitag waren wir dann mit "neuem" Kutter (Long Island aus Bagenkop) auf der Jagd. Der Käptitän hat sich große Mühe gegeben. Aber es wurden immer nur Einzelfänge. In der Tiefe kam dieses Mal nichts ordentliches. Dafür haben wir zum Schluss noch einige Krautdorsche überlistet. In flacherem Wasser scheucht der Kutter auch mehr als er fängt.
Insgesamt haben wir festgestellt, dass seit 3 Jahren die Durchschnittsgrößen vor Spodsbjerg deutlich zugenommen haben und auch viel Fisch im Wasser ist. Wir haben überwiegend gepilkt und sind mit Gewichten unter 100 g gut klar gekommen. Nur am Sonntag und Dienstag waren 150 g die bessere Wahl. Die Farben sind offenbar nicht entscheidend. Bei den diversen Beifängern waren leuchtend rote bis pinkfarbene Gummis erfolgreicher.
Wir haben unser Haus über Novasol gebucht und waren zufrieden. Den Kutter haben wir über Thomas bestellt. Das lief wie immer völlig reibungslos.
Also wir hatten eine schöne Angelwoche und volle Kühlboxen.

Gruß Felki1


----------



## Lockenfrosch (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

tens Gaszug gerissen, 2 mal Falscher Kraftstoff,----fürn 2 Takter-----Super-Normal Benzin.
2 tens----Häuser nicht immer Sauber, Kaffeemachinen defekt, Grills total  versaut ( Essensreste vom Vormieter ) Oder TOTAL Vergammelt. #d
Fazit-----2 mal einen Angeltag eingebüsst, keinen ERSATZ vom Boot-----aber immer VOLLES GELD kassieren.
Wenn man so Fahrlässig mit Kunden umgeht, sollte man sein Unternehmen SCHLIESSEN.


Man sollte mal überlegen, welches Ferkel ein Haus so verlassen hat. Nicht immer auf die Anbieter schimpfen, mal an die eigene Nase fassen.


Zurück zum Thema:
Wir fahren am 2.6. für eine Woche nach Bagenkop und hoffen natürlich auf schöne Fische. Für aktuelle Fangmeldungen mit Wetter und Standort bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi

Michael gib uns Deinen Fangbericht und die Fotos.

Wir wissen doch das wir bei Morten und Rainer gut aufgehoben sind.

Sind ab dem 5.5  1 Woche in Spodsbjerg.
Nächstes Jahr wieder bei Haus und Boot.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MAAKMASTER (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Herr HORN;
@ Dieser Mist ist für andere Angler, nebst Kinder----sehr Informativ.
@ Ist keine 5 Jahre her, da haben wir ( 4 Männer ) MIT Rainer noch einige Bier nebst Jägermeister getrunken.
Warst du auch dabei ?
@ Zum Thema----Der Titel heißt " Fangmeldungen und Berichte."
   und wenn man Berichtet; Haben ein Spanferkel Gegrillt,finde ich so einen Bericht auch gut und schön.
Gehört einfach auch zu unserem Hobby. #6

@ Lockenfrosch,
   Wenn ich ein Haus Buche,möchte ich eine Saubere Unterkunft -Vorfinden, ( BEZAHLE DAFÜR AUCH ) und nicht noch 3 Stunden Putzen.
@ Thema-----eigene Nase," Die Personen die soetwas Schreiben, sind meist die; Welche die Häuser so Verlassen.
PS. Haben vor 5 Jahren das Filitierhaus von HAUS und BOOT mit 4 Personen Komplett------FREIWILLIG------:vik: Gesäubert.-----Konnten wegen Sturm nicht Rausfahren.

An euch " BEIDEN "
Wenn ihr es Gut oder Lustig findet : Das man in SEENOT GERÄT; UND EINEM NACH 30 MAL ANRUFEN-----KEINER ZU HILFE KOMMT"
Dann seid ihr ja Richtig Gute Sportskamaraden.#6

@ Auch sollte man, wenn man etwas nicht Weiß: NICHT gleich jeden der etwas zu Berichten hat,------sofort ANMACHEN. #d 
Und die Angel-bzw. Häuservermieter immer in Schutz nehmen.

Hoffe das ich euch nicht auf den Schlips getreten habe,
und Wünsche euch Viel Petri-Heil.
EUER SPORTSKAMARAT------------WILLI :q


----------



## MAAKMASTER (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



fischibald schrieb:


> Hallo
> Du kannst ruhigen Gewissens bei Hausund boot buchen , ich fahre schon seit 20 Jahren dort hin und bin immer gut bedient worden . Morten u. Team stehen jederzeit mit Rat u. Tat zur Seite .Einen Top Strand bei Westwind hast Du direkt vor deiner Nase Fredmose Wald Top für Mefo .Je nach Temperatur kannst Du vom Boot vorm Wald in 6 - 10 meter auf Plattfisch fischen , für Dorsch muß man aktuell sehen evtl.in den Rinnen vorm Wald o. je nach Wind im Süden bei den roten u. Grünen Tonne .
> Ich fische immer vor Bukkemose bis zur Südspitze u. so leicht wie möglich meistens mit Gummi . Im Mai werden beim blinkern reichlich Horhechte dabei sein .
> Viel Spass



Hallo fischibald,
Morten hat dieses Anwesen ....erst vor ca.7-8 Jahren gekauft.
Vorher hat Stepfan Lühring dieses Unternehmen geleitet.( JETZT GUIDE IN NORWEGEN).
Hört sich so an------als würdest du schon 20 Jahre bei Haus und Boot Buchen.
Vor 8 Jahren war dort auch noch alles IO.
Jetzt------#d :r :c
gruss WILLI


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo
Maakmaster

Haus und Boot gibt es schon länger.
Bevor Haus und Boot den Standort von Stefan übernommen haben waren sie ein paar hundert Meter vor dem jetzigen Gebäude auf der rechten Seite.
Ich weiß nicht wie lange es Haus und Boot schon gibt aber 20 Jahre bestimmt. Soweit ich weiß damals noch unter der Leitung von Lasse (wen ich mich nicht irre).
Ich habe es schon in diversen Beiträgen geschrieben, wir hatten noch nie Probleme mit Morten und Rainer.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## fischibald (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

[Hi 
Ja das stimmt Haus und boot ist umgezogen u. vorher hatt es die Buchungen über Lasse gegeben , da waren es weniger Häuser und noch Boote mit 9,9 Ps Außenboardern . Da hat es auch schon >Spass gemacht . 
Ich wünsche allen die nach Langeland fahren weiterhin viel Spass und Petri Heil 
Gruß JörgQUOTE=Dorschhunter 100;3602279]Hallo
Maakmaster

Haus und Boot gibt es schon länger.
Bevor Haus und Boot den Standort von Stefan übernommen haben waren sie ein paar hundert Meter vor dem jetzigen Gebäude auf der rechten Seite.
Ich weiß nicht wie lange es Haus und Boot schon gibt aber 20 Jahre bestimmt. Soweit ich weiß damals noch unter der Leitung von Lasse (wen ich mich nicht irre).
Ich habe es schon in diversen Beiträgen geschrieben, wir hatten noch nie Probleme mit Morten und Rainer.

Gruß

Markus[/QUOTE]


----------



## fischibald (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Ex Nachbar ( Grins )
Das Haus ist top in Ordnung u. ich kann mich dem Kollegen nur anschließen einfach gemütlich u. voll funktionsfähig . wichtig für uns Angler eine neue Kühltruhe im Schuppen und 2 Gefrierfächer in der Küche geschlossener Filitierplatz mit fließend Wasser . Waschmaschine ist auch vorhanden . Viel Spass im Sommer 
Gruß
Jörg





Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi Wojti,
> 
> ich war schon mehrmals in M7 und war immer sehr zufrieden. Es ist ein gemütliches Haus mit einem sehr großen und komplett eingezäunten Garten (super für die Hunde). Die Schlafzimmer und das Bad sind etwas klein, aber dafür hat man einen geräumigen und sehr gemütlichen Wohnbereich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greenhorn (16. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Jungs,
ich war ebenfalls vom 7.4.-14.4. über Ostern in Spodsbjerg. Halt ein Familienurlaub, wie Nikolaj richtig feststellte. Er meinte, in dieser Woche waren die Familien da, die Angler kommen in der Folgewoche, da sind die Häuser wegen der Nebensaison billiger ;-).

Letzten August war ich mit 8 Kumpels da, da gings angeltechnisch etwas heftiger zur Sache, hier wurden Ostersonntag erstmal richtig Ostereier im Garten gesucht etc. Das bedeutete, dass ich mit zwei 75-jährigen Familienmitgliedern erst nach dem Mittag rauskam. Nikolaj meinte, dass im Norden im Bereich der ersten roten Tonne z.Z. etwas mehr ging als im Süden, so haben wir uns da am Nachmittag dann auch rumgetrieben. Wir haben nicht gerade Bäume ausgerissen, aber der eine oder andere zwischen 60 u 70 blieb in Tiefen um die 30m hängen.

Mo. u. Di. waren dann, wie andere Kameraden schon schrieben, wettertechnisch keine Angeltage. Dienstagabend haben wir versucht, in Versteregn am Nachmittag ne Mefo zu fangen. Schön tourimäßig sind wir dann in Gummistiefeln vom Parkplatz runtergekommen und haben uns dort direkt breitgemacht und die nächsten 3 Stunden einen Bereich von 100m Länge beharkt. Da hat doch tatsächlich mein Schwiegervater ne 44er mit nem Salty gefangen. Schöne Überraschung!

Mittwoch gings dann morgens wieder raus, und zwar bei wider Erwarten tollem Wetter. Wieder nach Norden, diesmal von der roten Tonne Richtung Bermuda Dreieck. Drift und Wind ließen immer mehr nach und es gelang uns, die ersten 4 Stunden ganz präzise am Fisch vorbei zu angeln. Einen 60er haben wir mitgenommen, großartige Leistung… Dann haben wir aber in folgenden 1,5 Std. im Bermuda Dreieck doch noch rund 10 in die Kiste gelegt, die meisten zwischen 65 u 80. Tiefe war um die 27 m. Das reichte dann und wir sind nach zwei erfolglosen Zwischenstops dann allmählich zurück in den Hafen.

Donnerstag war ebenfalls tolles Wetter, allerdings der von einigen bereits beschriebene Tag mit nahezu 0 Drift und 0 Wind. Wir sind diesmal in den Süden gefahren. Nach dem einen oder anderen ereignisarmen Versuch südlich des grünen Turms an den Kanten zw. 28 u 30 m sind wir dann ins flachere um die 16 m gefahren, da waren wir in den letzten beiden Jahren jeweils im Oktober und April sehr erfolgreich gewesen (Auch an Tagen, an denen Andrere ihre Fische in Tefen um die 35m gefangen haben. Der Fisch ist halt da, wo das Futter ist). Das ging dann auch ganz ordentlich los, es kamen relativ bald 10-12 Maßige hoch, allerdings aber keiner über 60. 5-6 zw 55 u 60 haben wir mitgenommen. Die Größen hatten uns dann dazu verleitet, da wegzufahren, da es der letzte Angeltag sein sollte und wir noch versuchen wollten, den einen oder anderen Größeren zu fangen. Zuerst waren wir dann zw 30 u 35 m unterwegs, da ging garnichts. 2 andere Boote in Sichtweite hatten m.E. in der Stunde auch nichts. Zum Abschluss haben wir noch mal auf den Sportplatz verlegt, da kamen noch der eine oder andere Einzelgänger dazu, aber keine bemerkenswerten Größen. Lediglich einen Besseren hatten wir im Drill verloren, der sicher deutlich ü 70 war. 

Na gut, der Freitag wär sicher noch ein sehr guter Angeltag gewesen, aber der gehörte dann doch noch mal der Familie. 

Alles in allem war es mal wieder eine richtig schöne Woche, mit 3 Ausfahrten angeltechnisch natürlich für mich viel zu kurz, ich hätte gern noch viel mehr Stellen angefahren. 
Ich wünsche allen Kameraden in den kommenden Wochen noch viel Spaß da oben. 

Und noch einen schönen Gruß an die unbekannten Kollegen, die zwischenzeitlich alte Köder in unserem Boot entsorgt hatten. Zumindest die schwarze 90g Dorschbombe habe ich behalten, die sah noch ganz gut aus J.

Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## SchmausB (17. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Langeland Mai 2012 - bräuchte Hilfe
Hallo,
Ich fahre vom 26.05 bis 08.06.12 mit meinem Sohn (9 Jahre)nach Langeland um zu angeln. Da ich gerade meinen Bootsführeeschein gemacht habe, nehm ich auch mein Boot (6,30 mtr mit Fishfinder und Kartenplotter) mit. Wir wohnen am Strand von Bagenkop und legen dort unser Boot ins Wasser. Wir möchten mit dem Boot die Insel abfahren und auf Dorsch, Meerforelle und was sonst noch geht (Platte, Steinbutt usw.) fischen - kann uns jemand Tipps geben z.B von wo aus , wie, wo (HOTSPOTS evtl. Koordinaten) und wann, mit welchen Ködern usw. 
Hat jemand auch ne Seekarte, wenn ja bitte an bernd.schmaus@freenet.de
Wenn wir am Haus (am Strand von Bagenkop) sind möchte unser Sohn vom Ufer aus angeln - macht dies Sinn oder muss er woanders hin zum Uferangeln?
Und dann haben wir noch ein Problem:
Unser Haus hat keine Gefriertruhe, kann uns jemand helfen und uns jemanden nennen, bei dem man eine Gefriermöglichkeit mieten kam.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Michael Horn (17. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo Herr HORN;
> @ Dieser Mist ist für andere Angler, nebst Kinder----sehr Informativ.
> @ Ist keine 5 Jahre her, da haben wir ( 4 Männer ) MIT Rainer noch einige Bier nebst Jägermeister getrunken.
> Warst du auch dabei ?
> ...


 

Wow...... unser Sportskamerad Willi spricht mich mit "Herr " an, ich bin begeistert!

Willi, ich will ganz bestimmt keinen Anmachen....... aber wenn jemand sagt, das er schon seit 15 Jahren nach LL fährt und sich mit solch einem Beitrag hier vorstellt,  dann sag ich lieber nix mehr dazu.

Übringens ist Morten schon seit 14 Jahren im Geschäft und das Spanferkel hat sehr gut geschmeckt. Dass wir zusammen einen "Jäger" getrunken haben, kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen.

Prost


----------



## Michael Horn (17. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

und noch etwas....... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es hier keiner lustig oder gut findet, wenn jemand in Seenot gerät

Zum Thema Anbieter gibt es einen anderen Beitag


----------



## steff68 (17. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,
(mal zurück zum Thema) wir hatten vom 07.04 bis zum 14.04 ein Haus in Bukkemose gebucht.
Die Anreise verlief problemlos. Allerdings machten sich ab Svendborg etwas gemischte Gefühle wegen dem Wetter breit. Um die 0 Grad und Schneegriesel – na super. Wir sind dann gegen 13:00 bei Morten und Rainer eingetrudelt. Am Nachmittag noch das Boot übernommen und gegen Abend nach Gulstav zum Brandungsangeln. Lief auch erstaunlich gut (7 brauchbare Platte und 2 Dorsche).
Am Montag die 1. Bootsausfahrt in Richtung Fahrrinne. War der Hit ! 16 Dorsche, davon 7 über 70cm (Rest 50 +). Am Montag Pause gemacht (Regen und Wind). Dienstag und Mittwoch wieder zum Brandungsangel inkl. Mefo probiert. Plattfisch lief wieder gut, Mefo nichts.
Am Donnerstag und Freitag wieder mit dem Boot raus. Wieder reichlich Dorsch bis 90cm.
Am Samstag war´s leider wieder soweit. Ab in Richtung Heimat.

Fazit: Schöner Urlaub, die Ostsee ist fischreich wie schon Jahre nicht mehr, dem Mefo´s ging der Wetterumschwung wohl etwas auf den Hunger.
Danke an Morten und Rainer von „Haus und Boot“!! Das Haus war sauber und gepflegt und das Boot lief wie immer störungsfrei.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (17. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Steff68:

Petri zu deinen tollen Fängen. Das hat sich ja gelohnt für Euch.

@  Michael:Ich hoffe wie sicher viele andere auch noch auf deinen Bericht. Du schreibst ja immer sehr gute und eindrucksvolle Berichte und untermauerst diese mit tollen Bildern. 
Noch einmal zu den Vermietern und damit wenden wir uns hoffentlich wieder den spanndenen BErichten zu:

Ich habe letzte Woche in Spodsbjerg auch gesehen, dass bei Nikolaj auch mal ein Motor nicht ansprang, dies war aber noch im Hafen. Sofort ging er bei und baute diesen auseinander. Soll heißen, kein Boot hat eine Ausfallgarantie, die Frage ist nur, wie reagier ich darauf.

So Michael, her mit deinem Bericht!!|wavey: Und von allen anderen  natürlich auch!!

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Kiel

Martin


----------



## MAAKMASTER (17. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,
wie gefällt Dir diese Anrede ???

Zum Thema-------Fangmeldungen und Berichte.
Fahren seit ca. 15 Jahren ( EIN VEREINSKOLEGE SOGAR SEIT ca.22 JAHERN )----------------mit 4 bzw. 5 Personen |supergri
nach Langeland,-----------und haben " immer " eine Fangmeldung- Bericht abgegeben.
Wenn 4 Personen zusammen Fahren,brauchen ja nicht alle einen Bericht zu Schreiben.
Selber konnte ich die letzten 2 Jahre leider nicht nach Langeland Fahren,werde aber im nächsten Jahr wieder auf meiner Lieblingsinsel #h sein. UND EINEN BERICHT SCHREIBEN. 
Zum Thema--------Köder,Fangtiefe,oder Fangorte.
Haben seinerzeit alle unsere HOT-SPOTS im JPS. und auf unserm Echolot Gespeichert. :vik:
So das wir immer unsere Fische gefangen haben.Mit 4 Personen immer ( BIS AUF DAS JAHR 2008 ---5 STÜCK IN DER GANZEN WOCHE. ) ca. 200-300 MASSIGE---( 45-95CM.) Fische.
Hoffe ich konnte mit diesem Bericht einige Unklarheiten  beseitigen.
Mit freundlichem Gruß,und nichts für Ungut.         WILLI


----------



## McPou (17. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Liebe Langeland-Fans,

ich wollte mich dem anschliesen das es keine Ausfallgarantie gibt für die Boote. Wir selbst sind jetzt mittlerweile seit 6 Jahren in Spodsbjerg und haben dies auch schon selbst erlebt. Als wir am Bermuderdreieck die Heimreise antraten hat sich auf einmal das Lenkseil verabschiedet und mir mußten den Motor per Hand lenken das war kein Spaß kann ich euch sagen aber da kann niemand etwas dafür. Als wir dann im Hafen waren hat sich Nikolei sofort an die Reperatur gemacht und was ich spitze fand wir haben einen vollen Tank gratis für die Mühen bekommen. Ich kann nur sagen das ich voll zufrieden bin mit dem Service bei Nikolei. Wir haben nun noch 24 Tage dann sind wir endlich auch wieder auf der Insel. #6


----------



## MAAKMASTER (17. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,

Ein letztes zu diesen Themen.
Keiner spricht davon, das nicht einmal ein Boot einen Schaden haben kann.
Selber kann ich mindestens 8-9 Personen Benennen, ( 15 JAHREN ) die mit Abgerissenen Zügen,Abgefallenen Schrauben,und nicht mehr Anspringenden Motoren-------Draußen auf der See liegengeblieben sind.:r
Auf den Anruf beim Vermieter, zB.( Abgefallene Schraube )
wurde dem Armen Mann gesagt;------ES SIND DOCH NOCH GENUG BOOTE DRAUßEN, DA KANN DICH BESTIMMT EINER ABSCHLEPPEN.#d------------EIN GLÜCK FÜR DEN MANN-------ES WAR NOCH 1 BOOT AUF DEM WASSER:
Fazit-----EIN BOOT MIT 4 PERSONEN, EINFACH IM STICH GELASSEN.---------------SUPER VERMIETER.#q
Solche Vermieter haben dafür Sorge zu tragen, das bei einer solchen Panne---den Personen UMGEHEND Geholfen wird.
Auf eine Entschuldigung oder Entschädigung Warten diese Kunden Heute noch.#6

Zu den Häusern,
Hoffe Das Ihr Alle Eure Unterkünfte-----Sauber Vorfindet,
Unsere Gruppe kann auf " VERSCHIMMELTE NUDELN IM TOPF; GEWACHSENE PILZE IM GRILL;MAROHDE UND ANGEFAULTE UND VERSIFTE FILITIERBRETTER;----GERNE VERZICHTEN."

Soetwas darf einfach nicht sein.

Allen die zur Zeit auf LANGELAND sind, Wünsche ich ein Gutes Wetter und Viel Petri-Heil
gruss WILLI :vik:

PS. sollte einer ein paar Fangplätze,Tiefen,Köder oder eine Seekarte von Südlangeland Brauchen-----( Von Bagenkop-Gulstav-Keldsnor-bis Bukkemose. einfach eine PN an mich.#h


----------



## Michael Horn (17. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandgemeinde,

nun will ich doch ein paar Worte über unseren LL-Urlaub loswerden. 

Am Mittwoch, 04.04. habe ich zusammen mit meinem Sohnemann gg. 07.30 Uhr die 1000 km in Richtung LL angetreten. Gegen 21.00 Uhr kamen in Bukkemose an. Erste Anlaufstelle war natürlich die Bootsrampe mit Blick auf die Ostsee.


----------



## Michael Horn (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Herrlich dieser Anblick......

Dann schnell zum Haus. Wir hatten das Haus E7 von HausundBoot. Ein wirklich sehr schönes Ferienhaus für 8 Personen. Das Haus war TIP TOP sauber. Alle Heizkörper funktionierten und auch keine einzige Glühbirne war defekt . 
Sogar die Heizkörper waren schon eingeschalten und die Hütte vorgewärmt.

Der Rest der Truppe hatte sich auch auf den Weg gemacht und trudelte am nächsten morgen gegen 05.30 Uhr auf LL ein. 

Am Abend noch die wichtigsten Sachen aus dem Auto ausgeladen und dann mit einem guten Pfälzer Schorle auf den Donnerstag gefreut.

OK, etwas nervös war ich ehrlich gesagt schon. 

Hatte mir im Februar einen neuen Ostseedampfer zugelegt, dieser komplett entkernt und restauriert und bin pünktlich zum Langelandstart am 03.04. damit fertig geworden, ohne zuvor eine Probefahrt gemacht zu haben. 

Hier ein Pic von meiner neuen Ostseeperle


----------



## ZiggyStardust (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Micha....

noch wach ????

Tolles Boot.... #6

Jetzt geh ich auch nicht ins Bett bis ich deinen Bericht nicht bis zum Ende gelesen hab....  :vik:

Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte #q

Ich muss noch bis Ende September warten :c

Ciao

Ziggy


----------



## Michael Horn (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

doch nun zum wesentlichen. 

Nachdem der Rest der Truppe eingetroffen war und wir unser Haus eingerichtet hatten, hielt es keinen mehr im Haus und so stachen wir gg. 11.Uhr das erste Mal in See. 
Meine Nervosität stieg bis ins unendliche....... aber dann wurde mein Kutter getrailert.... er schwamm und er fuhr, Hurra!

Erste Anlaufstelle war vor dem Fredmoser Wald. In Tiefen von 6 - 10 Meter war nicht viel zu holen, daher entschlossen wir uns, in tiefere Gebiete zu fahren. In Tiefen zwischen 20 - 25 Meter konnten wir auf den Plateaus vor Bukkemose viele Fische bis ca. 3 kg landen. Am Ende des Tages, übrigens bei Entenseewetter, hatten wir die Kübel voller Dorsche. Stückzahlen werde ich hier keine mehr nennen, sonst kommt wieder irgend eine Rechenformel. 
Wir waren übrigens zu siebt vor Ort.

Freitag war die See etwas rauer. Trotzdem konnten wir wie am Vortag wieder einige schöne Filetdorsche direkt vor Bukkemose fangen. Als gg. 13 Uhr der Wind heftiger wurde, brachen wir ab. 

Am Nachmittag kamen dann noch die Boardies "Wojti" und "Steff68" auf ein kurzes Plauderstündchen vorbei. 
Am Abend stieg dann erst mal ne richtig geile Geburtstagsparty, denn mein Sohnemann und ich hatten Birthday. 

Samstag war Sturm und Eiskalt, so dass ein Ruhetag eingelegt wurde.

Fortsetzung folgt......


----------



## Michael Horn (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sonntag hatte sich der Wind beruhig und wir konnten wieder in See stechen. Auch an diesem Tag konnten zahlreiche Fische gelandet werden.

Montag war wieder heftiger Sturm und ein Angeln war nicht möglich. 
Dienstags hatte der Wind wieder etwas nachgelassen und es war zumindest vor Bagenkop möglich, die Köder ins Wasser zu lassen. Jedoch ging in dieser Gegend nicht viel, so dass die Ausbeute an diesem Tag eher zaghaft war. 

Dafür sollten wir am Mittwoch und Donnerstag wieder mit gutem Wetter beohnt werden. An beiden Tagen war Ententeich angesagt. Sowohl Mittwach, als auch Donnerstag konnten die Kbel wieder mit schönen Dorschen gefüllt werden. Dorsche bis 5,5 kg fanden den Weg in unser Boot. Erwähnenswert ist eine Dublette von meinem Sohnemann mit 3,5 und 4,5 kg und das Ganze mit einer leichten Spinnrute.

Zum Donnerstag ist noch zu erwähnen, dass sowohl kein Welle auf dem Wasser, noch Drift im Wasser war. Im Bereich um den ehemaligen roten Turm vor Bukkemose fanden sich zahlreiche Mietboot aus Bagenkop und Spodsbjerg ein. Auch zwei Angelkutter versuchten hier ihr Glück. In Tiefen von 18 - 25 ging fast gar nix, so entwschlossen wir uns, unser Glück in tieferen Gebieten zu versuchen. Zwischen 40 - 48 Metern Wassertiefe ist es dann richtig gut gelaufen. Hier konte mein Bruder zwei Fische von 5 und 5,5 kg landen und meine Sohn die bereits oben erwähnte Dublette. 
Zu dem 5,5 kg Dorsch ist zu sagen, dass dieser 10 Plattfische, einen Sandaal und größere Krebse im Magen hatte...... war voll verfressen die Süße.

Am Abend war dann erst mal ne Weile filetieren angesagt.


----------



## Michael Horn (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nachddem die Fische versorgt waren, war erst mal Pfälzer Abend angesagt. Hierzu gab es leckere Rumpfsteaks "Pfälzer Art". 
Der tolle Angeltag wurde mit einer noch schöneren Abschlußparty ausklingen lassen.

Am Freitag ging es ein letztes Mal raus. Bis zum Mittag konnten wir nochmals einige schöne Filetdorsche landen. Mein Sohn hatte nach einem minutenlangen und harten Drill einen richtig dicken Brocken verloren. Es dauerte ziemlich lange, bis ich ihn wieder aufmuntern konnte.

Am Freitag-Nacht haben wir dann schwerzen Herzes wieder die Heimreise angetreten wo wir am Samstag vormittag sicher und ohne Panne ankamen.

Noch ein Wort zu den benutztenKöder. Ich selbst habe die ganze Woche mit Pilker und Jigköpfen bis max. 100 Gramm gefischt. Hauptsächlich wurde mit rot-schwarzen Farben gefischt. Aber auch pink und silber erwiesen sich als fängige Farben.

Alles in allem mal wieder ein unvergesslicher Urlaub, welcher leider wieder einmal viel zu schnell vorbei war. Mittlerweile sind die Ruten und das Tackle für den Sommerurlaub bereits geputzt und warten nur wieder auf ihren Einsatz. 

Abschließend nochmals vielen Dank an Morten und Rainer für den freundlichen und jederzeit hilfbereiten Service. Das Haus war wirklich super, das Boot sprang jeden Tag auf Schlag an.... einfach gar nix zu bemängeln.

An alle die demnächst auf LL einfliegen ein dickes Petri und ....... es gibt richtig viele und vor allem gute Fische.


Gruß Michael


----------



## ZiggyStardust (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Micha...


Super Bericht... #6

Mir bricht das Herz... kein Rumpsteak Pfälzer Art.... da hab ich n echtes Highlight verpasst...

Vllt. klappts ja doch noch mal....

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## MAAKMASTER (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> doch nun zum wesentlichen.
> 
> Nachdem der Rest der Truppe eingetroffen war und wir unser Haus eingerichtet hatten, hielt es keinen mehr im Haus und so stachen wir gg. 11.Uhr das erste Mal in See.
> Meine Nervosität stieg bis ins unendliche....... aber dann wurde mein Kutter getrailert.... er schwamm und er fuhr, Hurra!
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag :vik:auch an deinen Sohn
und Viel Petri-Heil an die Truppe.
gruss WILLI


----------



## goeddoek (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Michael #h

Das wichtigste vorweg - |schild-g zum neuen Boot und allzeit gute Fahrt :m

Toller Bericht #6 Sieht aus, als ob ihr 'nen richtig schönen Urlaub hattet


----------



## Z@nder (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri und alles Gute Nachträglich.
Ab dem 05.05 sind wir endlich auch wieder auf der Insel.
Jetzt mal ne Frage zu den alten Hasen die sich gut auf dem Wasser auskennen. Man spricht hier oft vom "Bermuda Dreieck" |uhoh:. Kann mir einer sagen wo das genau ist??

|wavey: und Petri an alle die auf LL sind bzw. demnächst hinfahren.


----------



## worker_one (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schöner Bericht und gute Bilder. Danke Michael! Und Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot! #6


----------



## BlackDevyl (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich fahre mit meinem Vater und meinen beiden Brüdern auch jedes Jahr.
Zuallererst wollte ich sagen das dieser Thread nun zu meinem Favorites im Internet gehört, Danke fürs erstellen. 
Wir fahren am kommenden Samstag für eine Woche zur Insel waren schon 3 mal dort. Leztes jahr waren die Fänge extrem gut (26Kg Filet) und ich hoffe das sich dieses Jahr die gleichen Ergebnisse einstellen. wenn wir wieder da sind werde ich euch berichten.
@ Zander 
Das bermruda Dreieck liegt von Spodsbjerg aus linksrunter nördlich bis zu den drei Tonnen 2 grün 1 rot ca 10 min fahren. Eine sehr gute Stelle, an jeder Kante dranhertreiben lassen und den Fisch suchen. Er ist fast immer da mit guter Durchschnittsgrösse.
An alle noch ein Petri Heil


----------



## Wobblerfan (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin ! 

@ Zander      Das Bermuda - Dreieck :

Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Z@nder (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.#6
Hoffe nur noch auf gutes Wetter.
@ BklackDevyl: Wünsche dir viel Spass und reichlich Fisch.
Werde nach dem Angelurlaub selbstverständlich berichten..


----------



## 30mike (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Wobblerfan
Wo ist das genau? zwischen der Roten und den Grünen oder noch weiter hoch zur gelben?

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Wobblerfan (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Sam !  zwischen der Roten und den Grünen . Gruß Wf #h


----------



## matthias_other1 (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael ,

klasse Bericht #6

Danke dafür !

Das steigert die Vorfreude , am 28.4. gehts los :vik:


----------



## murgtäler (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,
auch von uns zweien aus dem Schwarzwald alles gute, noch nachträglich an euch zwei, du hast uns nicht enttäuscht, super toller Bericht tolle Bilder danke#6
noch 24 Tage bis LL


----------



## roofvisser (18. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Z@nder schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein dickes Petri und alles Gute Nachträglich.
> Ab dem 05.05 sind wir endlich auch wieder auf der Insel.
> Jetzt mal ne Frage zu den alten Hasen die sich gut auf dem Wasser auskennen. Man spricht hier oft vom "Bermuda Dreieck" |uhoh:. Kann mir einer sagen wo das genau ist??
> 
> |wavey: und Petri an alle die auf LL sind bzw. demnächst hinfahren.




Bermuda Driehoek:
 DW48 rot      54.58.329 N        10.58.541 E
 DW49 grun    54.59.133 N        10.58.026 E
 DW51 grun    54.58.391 N        10.57.326 E

#:


----------



## Z@nder (19. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vielen Dank für die Koordinaten roofvisser.#6


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (19. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mal ne blöde Frage zu den Erfahrungen mit den IBI Booten...ich lese immer von Echolot mit GPS auf den Booten.

Heisst das, dass ich mir über GPS meinme aktuelle Position anzeigen lassen kann oder heisst das, dass ich auch Wegpunkte speichern und später wieder anfahren kann?


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (19. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Genau so ist es!
Mit der Mann über Bordtaste geht es am schnellsten.
Bei Fisch einfach Tate drücken und du kommst immer an die gleiche stelle zurück.


----------



## 30mike (19. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja,
du kannst Positionen sehen und speichern. Hilfreich dabei auch die MOB Taste (Mann über Board) um schnell eine Position festzuhalten. Nikolei gibt Dir auch ne Einweisung darauf.

Gruß
Sam

PS Dorschjäger war mal wieder schneller gggg


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (19. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

supi....besser gehts ja gar nicht. 
Danke euch!


----------



## Spedi123 (19. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So noch 1 Tag arbeiten und dann geht es Samstag endlich los nach Spodsbjerg. Noch eine Woche länger hätte ich es auch nicht mehr ausgehalten.

Ist noch wer nächste Woche vor Ort?

Ein ausführlicher Bericht wird selbstverständlich folgen, nicht dass sich hier wieder jemand über diese ewigen "bald-gehts-los-Postings" aufregt.... #d


----------



## Zanderman (20. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo Langelandfreunde,
> 
> Ein letztes zu diesen Themen.
> Keiner spricht davon, das nicht einmal ein Boot einen Schaden haben kann.
> ...



_*Moin Maakmaster und Namensvetter Michael und...*_.#h
habe heute erst nach langen Wochen mal wieder den Trööt nachlesen können und muss meinen Senf nachträglich dazu packen...
Der LL Belt ist eindeutig zu gefährlich mit seiner Großschiffahrt und den teilweise plötzlichen Wetterumschwüngen um die Gefahren zu unterschätzen.Wenn jemand draussen liegen bleibt und seinen Bootsvermieter (wer dies jetzt auch immer sein mag..) anruft, dann hat der sich zu kümmern und dafür zu sorgen, dass man heil zurück kommt.-Genausogut gehört es aber für den Bootsführer dazu kühlen Kopf zu bewahren und erst mal das "Naheliegende" zu versuchen, also z. Bsp. Hilfe von benachbarten Booten anzufordern (*Jeder* ist verpflichtet nach Kräften zu helfen)Weiterhin sollte man sich durchaus auch mit den Rettungsmitteln die einem ja mit überlassen werden auseinandersetzen und eine Liste mit Telefonnummern der Hafenmeister der Region sowie der SAR schadet garantiert auch nicht (wenn man sie denn parat hat).Sollte Jemand absolut nicht wissen, welche Telefonnummern auf LL im Falle eines Zwischenfalls auf See wichtig sind schicken wir ihm gerne unsere Liste zu, Michael Horn hat garantiert auch noch eine zur Verfügung.
Und das Manöver MOB oder POB zu fahren, bzw. zumindest eine weitere Person an Bord im richtigen Handling des Bootes einzuweisen ist auch nicht die schlechteste Massnahme.....es gab schon den einen oder anderen Skipper vor LL der sein Boot und seine Crew unfreiwillig verlassen hat, weil er lieber über Heck in´s Wasser gepullert hat statt ein Ösfass zu nutzen.Dann schwimm mal hinterher, wenn der Belt bei 5°C grad richtig Drift macht und keiner Ahnung hat, wie er einen über Bord gegangenen Menschen richtig anfährt statt  überfährt.-

Wer diesen Tröööt schon einige Jahre verfolgt und über ein wenig Erfahrung mit unserer wunderschönen geliebten Insel verfügt, der hat auch eine Ahnung wie schnell sich hier die Umstände ändern und das tlws. recht drastisch. Also uns allen "dicke Fische" und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel.
wünscht der 
zanderman mit der "Kampfmakrele"


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (20. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

also an der Telefonnummernliste hätte ich Interesse.

Da ich im Juni auch da bin, würde ich die gern ins Handy einspeichern.


----------



## Lockenfrosch (20. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Analog zur DGZRS gibt es in Dänemark die Dansk SøRedningsSelskab.  Diese Gesellschaft hilft der Freizeitschiffahrt bei nicht  lebensbedrohlichen Situationen und ist nicht Teilehmer des staatlichen  Rettungswesens. Die DSRS ist noch jung und hatte _2011_  fünf Stationen. Bis 2012 sollen es 10 werden. Die schwedischen und  norwegischen Rettungsgesellschaften bilden mit der DSRS einen Verbund  der nordischen Seerettungsgesellschaften. 
Durchgeführt wird die Seerettung durch die Dänische Marine
Anrufname  Lyngby Radio    Telefonische Alarmierung  +45 666 34 800


----------



## MAAKMASTER (20. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zanderman schrieb:


> _*Moin Maakmaster und Namensvetter Michael und...*_.#h
> habe heute erst nach langen Wochen mal wieder den Trööt nachlesen können und muss meinen Senf nachträglich dazu packen...
> Der LL Belt ist eindeutig zu gefährlich mit seiner Großschiffahrt und den teilweise plötzlichen Wetterumschwüngen um die Gefahren zu unterschätzen.Wenn jemand draussen liegen bleibt und seinen Bootsvermieter (wer dies jetzt auch immer sein mag..) anruft, dann hat der sich zu kümmern und dafür zu sorgen, dass man heil zurück kommt.-Genausogut gehört es aber für den Bootsführer dazu kühlen Kopf zu bewahren und erst mal das "Naheliegende" zu versuchen, also z. Bsp. Hilfe von benachbarten Booten anzufordern (*Jeder* ist verpflichtet nach Kräften zu helfen)Weiterhin sollte man sich durchaus auch mit den Rettungsmitteln die einem ja mit überlassen werden auseinandersetzen und eine Liste mit Telefonnummern der Hafenmeister der Region sowie der SAR schadet garantiert auch nicht (wenn man sie denn parat hat).Sollte Jemand absolut nicht wissen, welche Telefonnummern auf LL im Falle eines Zwischenfalls auf See wichtig sind schicken wir ihm gerne unsere Liste zu, Michael Horn hat garantiert auch noch eine zur Verfügung.
> Und das Manöver MOB oder POB zu fahren, bzw. zumindest eine weitere Person an Bord im richtigen Handling des Bootes einzuweisen ist auch nicht die schlechteste Massnahme.....es gab schon den einen oder anderen Skipper vor LL der sein Boot und seine Crew unfreiwillig verlassen hat, weil er lieber über Heck in´s Wasser gepullert hat statt ein Ösfass zu nutzen.Dann schwimm mal hinterher, wenn der Belt bei 5°C grad richtig Drift macht und keiner Ahnung hat, wie er einen über Bord gegangenen Menschen richtig anfährt statt  überfährt.-
> ...



Hallo Zanderman,
Schöner Bericht-------------sehe ich auch so.
Habe mir vor Jahren --selber eine Seekarte ( gebaut ) MIT ALLEN NOTRUFNUMMER-----Von den Vermietern,Seenotrettung,Polizei und allen HÄFEN in Langeland.#6
Hoffe das ich diese nicht nochmals Brauche.
Wünsche deiner KAMPFMAKRELE immer eine gute Fahrt,
und dir ein Dickes Petri-Heil :vik:
gruss WILLI


----------



## SprottenHansi (21. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin leute

so bin seid gestern von 2wöchigen langeland urlaub wieder da ...
die erste woche waren wir mit 15 personen (Familientreffen) in spodsbjerg untergebracht , angeltechnisch lief da nicht so viel. waren einige male auf mefo los aber leider ohne erfolg.

freitag dann eine kutterfahrt die mässigen erfolg brachte. was mir aufgefallen ist , es gibt reichlich nachwuchs. die Fahrt hat trotzdem spaß gemacht und der Service im Angelcentrum in SB war auch sehr gut.

haben uns dann kurzfristig entschlossen die 2. woche ein kleinboot zu mieten. wir nahmen das Typ 1 boot das noch frei war und schipperten samstag mittag los. haben an den roten tonnen links vom hafen auch recht gut gefangen. 

Die nächsten tage waren dann ähnlich ... wetter zum teil schön sonnig und vereinzelt fanden wir auch fische .... da wir noch unsere frauen und meinen kleinen sohn (8monate) dabei hatten , sahen wir alles nicht so eng , und machten bei stärkerem wind dann auch mal pausentage. 

Für alle die gerne mal vom ufer aus losziehen. Wir waren abends 2 mal in einer kleinen bucht namens dimmesodde bei bagenkop. da war es (Mi und Do) recht windstill und gegen abend konnten wir dort noch einige Küchendorsche ans band kriegen. mefo wieder nichts leider.

zum thema Anbieterkritik :
also ich glaube man sollte  immer daran denken das man dort nicht in deutschland ist. Ich habe immer das gefühl das die dänische mentalität einfach manchmal etwas schludrig ist aber so ist es eben und das sollte jedem bewusst sein wenn er dort hoch fährt , ich bin gern da und nehme auch gerne die ein odere andere sache in kauf (es muss sich natürlich im rahmen halten). andererseits finde ich auch das kritik , wenn richtig angebracht , auch zu mehr konkurenz und zu höherer qualität führen kann. 

Fazit :
Langeland super ....
Gute Fänge auch für Neulinge mögliche
Novasol , gute Häuser 
IBI , guter service , netter typ
NEGATIV : Die Dänen müssen einfach mal was mit dem wetter machen.... am schönsten ist es immer wenn man die sachen wieder ins auto räumt.

Hoffe hab euch ned zu lange genervt .... und bis zum nächsten LL Urlaub


----------



## beton1986 (21. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin moin wie sieht es mit der Baustelle nach Grenze aus? Sollte man diese Umfahren oder ruhig durchfahren? Infos diesbezüglich wären Super Soo keine Woche mehr und es geht los  14 Tage LL  Taschen sind gepackt  Die Köder sind heiß aufs Meer und die neuen Ruten wollen endlich mal krummmmmm sein Bericht wird folgen


----------



## zander1312 (21. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moinsen!

Die Baustelle ist "eigentlich" nicht der Rede wert.
Allerdings standen wir am vergangenen Samstag gut 45 Minuten in selbiger. Allerdings war die Baustelle mit einer polizeilichen Kontrolle gepaart. Auf dem Rückweg konnten wir einfach mit der vorgeschriebenen Geschwindigkeit durchrauschen.

Gute Fahrt & schöne Fische!


----------



## murgtäler (22. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo allen einen schönen Sonntag ,
frage gibt es schon jemand, der in Lohals war und der berichten kann wäre super.
Noch 20 Tage bis Lohals
Gruß murgtäler


----------



## Hansen fight (22. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gestern nach 1 Woche aus LL zurück. Wir waren zu viert in Spodsbjerg jetzt das 14 x oben gewesen so schlecht wie dieses mal wars für uns noch nie.|uhoh:
Waren jeden Tag mind 5 Stunden auf dem Boot, teiweise richtig brutale Strömung da war mit 125 gramm nichts zu machen.
Mit 400 gramm schon eher was absulut keinen Spaß macht.solches Getackel haben wir auch gar nicht .so haben wir uns eher bei 10-15 Meter rechts grüner Turm  aufgehalten dort wo die Drift nicht so stark ist. Mtgenommen haben wir ca 20 Dorsche ab 45 cm. Es gab auch Tage wo wir in größeren Tiefen mit 100 oder wenigr Gramm zurecht kamen, dort ging aber so gut wie nichts ans Band.|bigeyes So haben wir uns eher auf die Mefos konzentriert was auch nicht so gut lief, aber es ist wesentlch enspannter mit immer tollen Naturerlebnissen.Harald fing seine ersten maßigen Mefos überhaupt, jetzt ist er angefixt. Es war wie immer ein schöner Urlaub. Wir sind nicht wie einige andere  nur zum Kisten vollmachen gekommen.
Wir haben Angler gesehn die wirklch jeden Fisch mitgenommen haben.#q#q
Allen anderen noch vel Spaß auf LL.


----------



## Feuer35 (22. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandgemeinde.
Ach wir Sachsen sind nach einer sehr Fischarmen Woche wieder zu Hause. Zu der Baustelle nach der Grenze kann ich nur so viel sagen das sich das erledigt haben müsste,zumindest auf der Heimfahrt war nix mehr zu sehen. Auf eine Polizeikontrolle sollte man sich aber einrichten.
So nun zum wesentlichen. Nach einer guten Anreise, pünklichen Hausübergabe von Novasol und einer perfekten Einweisung von Nicolaj ab zum Haus. Dort die böse Überraschung Tür aufgeschlossen und man dachte man wohnt in einer Fischfabrik. Pfui. Also gibt es auch bei solch großen Anbietern Fehler. Nach zwei Tagen ordentlichem Knoblauchgenuss hatte sich das dann auch erledigt.  Wir sprachen es auch gegenüber dem Vermieter an und er kärte es auch umgehend mit ner angebotenen Reinigung und zwei Flaschen Wein. So und nun zum Fisch.
Sonntag war noch der beste Tag zum Dorsch angeln. Ab 25m ging es richtig los. Wir haben hinter der gelben Tonne uns richtung Norden treiben lassen. Gebissen haben sie meistens auf Beifänger, Farbe rot,rotschwarz oder pink. Am Montag waren wir nicht draußen. Dienstag und Mittwoch war dann so viel Strömung das, wie Hansen fight schon schrieb, es unmöglich war mit 150 bzw 200 Gramm am Boden zu fischen. Also blieb uns nix weiter übrig uns ins flachere zu verziehen und es auf Platten zu versuchen. Die gab es reichlich zwischen 6-10 Metern vor dem gelben Turm. Donnerstag vom Wind und der Strömung nix neues also noch mal auf Platte mit gutem Erfolg. Allem in allem ein erholsamer nicht so fischreicher Urlaub. Für mich und meine Familie langt es alle mal. Dank noch mal an Thomas und Chris vom Angelzentrum und Nicolaj von IBI Bootsvermietung für die guten Tip. 
Wir kommen auf alle Fälle wieder.
Allen die jetzt hoch fahren ein dickes Petri.

Grüße Feuer34


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (22. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Feuer 34 

welches Haus von Novasol hattet ihr denn ?

wir sind ab 5.5 auf Langeland mit Haus von Novasol.

Mfg
Dorschjäger 25


----------



## shimano01 (22. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo 
Wir sind 6 Hunnen aus Niederbayern 1150 km entfernt von Langeland.Durch die Entfernung sind wir leider nicht so erfahren wie unsere Norddeutschen Angelfreunde.Deshalb suchen wir Hilfe von erfahrenen Ostseeanglern .Wir fahren ab 28.04.2012 nach Langeland im Hafen von Bagenkop. Vielleicht kann uns jemand schreiben wo gute Fangplätze sind und welche Methode und Farben erfolgreich sind.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch ich wollte dann ein abschliessendes Ergebnis bekannt geben......es war eine sehr schöne.....aber teure, lehrreiche und fischarme Woche.

Bereits im Oktober hatte ich wenig Erfolg bei den Dorschen....jetzt hatte ich wenigstens mal einen Tag 12 Stk. Dennoch ist das natürlich zu wenig....denn es gab auch einen Tag mit EINEM Dorsch....gleich beim ersten Wurf. Nachdem mein Trailer mich ja zwischen Samstag 16Uhr und Mittwoch kalt gestellt hatte....fand ich am treffensten mein Abschlussgespräch mit Nikolaj. Der sagte nämlich: Samstag Nachmittag setzte ne schöne Strömung ein, die Holländer haben sich danach noch 2 Kisten voll geangelt. Sonntag war auch Klasse - Montag noch gut....und dann wurde es schlechter....
Nun gut, ich hab wieder reichlich Platte gefangen.....und das konnten einige nicht mit ansehen, nahmen 2x den Anker auf und kamen dichter.....einer von denen fischte dann permanent auf meinem Anker....was mir nen blutigen Finger aber zwei Vorfächer brachte (wobei die Vorfächer für mich nicht zu gebrauchen sind....)
Im Juli komme ich wieder, habe mir auch dann das Haus schon angesehen....Appropos Haus.....nicht immer sind die Häuser so sauber wie man es sich wünscht....man sollte es deshalb aber noch längst nicht es auch so wieder verlassen. Im Pilevaenget hab ich jetzt mein neues Favoritenhaus gefunden.....


----------



## Feuer35 (22. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shimano01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wir sind 6 Hunnen aus Niederbayern 1150 km entfernt von Langeland.Durch die Entfernung sind wir leider nicht so erfahren wie unsere Norddeutschen Angelfreunde.Deshalb suchen wir Hilfe von erfahrenen Ostseeanglern .Wir fahren ab 28.04.2012 nach Langeland im Hafen von Bagenkop. Vielleicht kann uns jemand schreiben wo gute Fangplätze sind und welche Methode und Farben erfolgreich sind.


geht am besten wenn ihr da seit zu Ulf in den Laden der hilft euch auf jedenfall weiter.


----------



## Feuer35 (22. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorschjäger 25 schrieb:


> Hallo Feuer 34
> 
> welches Haus von Novasol hattet ihr denn ?
> 
> ...


 hatten das Haus G10462


----------



## vdausf (22. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
wieder zurück vom ersten LL-Urlaub.
Haben die Vorredner ja schon geschrieben..Sonntag das erst mal raus und ich dacht ich steh auf der Autobahn und die rasen mit 240 an mir vorbei.
Sonntag ein paar Leos, dann Montag Dito, aber angeln kann man das fast nimmer nennen, war eher ein pumpen mit nem kran. 
Dienstag / Mittwoch ging so, Donnerstag-Freitag hats für unsre Verhältnisse richtig gekracht, wir waren (sehr)gut zweistellig!!!
Alles in allem ein sehr schöner Urlaub mit viel Fisch!

Ach ja, noch zum Haus und Boot.
Haus war von Novasol, der Kühlschrank roch sehr nach Fisch, den hab ich erst mal ausgekalkt.... sonst Haus super.
Nikolaj....wie so oft geschrieben TOP!

So denn, war echt klasse und wir überlegen wieder hoch zu fahren, dann bestimmt mit noch mehr Fisch.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## gelo1 (23. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
so noch 28 Tage dann gehts wieder nach LL. Wollen mal hoffen das sich die Drift bis dahin gelegt hat. Werde wenn wir wieder da sind, oder vielleicht auch zwischendurch, mal einen Fangbericht abgeben.

Gruß 
Gerd


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (23. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> hatten das Haus G10462


 
vielen dank für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Zanderman (24. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo Zanderman,
> Schöner Bericht-------------sehe ich auch so.
> Habe mir vor Jahren --selber eine Seekarte ( gebaut ) MIT ALLEN NOTRUFNUMMER-----Von den Vermietern,Seenotrettung,Polizei und allen HÄFEN in Langeland.#6
> Hoffe das ich diese nicht nochmals Brauche.
> ...




_*Hi Maakmaster|wavey:*_
das wünsche ich Dir auch.
Die Seekarte pflegen wir ebenfalls seit etlichen Jahren und tragen immer wieder die aktuellen Punkte ein.Zusätzlich haben wir eine Tabelle mit den GPS Daten angelegt und versuchen immer die Umstände nachzuhalten ( Tiefe- Strömung in kn und -richtung- Wind-Wetterumstände).
Und die Telefonnummern (auf der Rückseite mit einlaminiert) fressen kein Brot und sind immer sofort present.-
gruss zanderman


----------



## beton1986 (24. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hat den jemand eine PDF-datei von den wichtigsten Rufnummern, oder eine Liste? die man zur Verfügung stellen kann? danke


----------



## Zanderman (25. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



beton1986 schrieb:


> hat den jemand eine PDF-datei von den wichtigsten Rufnummern, oder eine Liste? die man zur Verfügung stellen kann? danke


_*
  Moin beton1986*_,
wenn Du mir Deine private Mailanschrift überlässt sende ich Dir gerne unsere Liste zu.Leider bekomme ich hier im AB keine Dateien an meine Mails angehängt, warum auch immer.
Gruß aus dem Pott


----------



## bobue (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zandermann,

Könntest Du auch mir diese Liste mailen .

Wäre ganz toll.  #6

Danke im Voraus.  

Mail-Adresse :

brbue@gmx.de


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich hätte die Liste auch supergern.

auktionswicht@gmx.de

Vielen Dank!


----------



## McPou (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zandermann,

wäre echt super wenn du mir dies auch schicken könntest. Wenn jemand ne aktuelle Seekarte benötigt kann ich diese auch gerne verschicken, einfach bescheid geben.

Meine E-Mail: f.ponick@gmx.net


----------



## ZiggyStardust (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na dann bitte Liste und Seekarte auch an:
jkaulbars@arcor.de

Danke:vik:

Ziggy


----------



## beton1986 (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

xfw@arcor.de danke für die Liste im Vorraus


----------



## Euroeddi (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zanderman, 
Wäre dir dankbar, wenn du mir die Liste 
Auch zukommen lassen könntest.und die Seekarte wär auch super Mc Pou!
recordcalmez@Web.de

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
Gruß


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na da schließ ich mich mal an:

Wenn nicht zuviel Arbeit ist Tarranaga@web.de

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Spinnfix1 (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Erst mal Glückwunsch zum Champions Leage Endspiel.
Wir, vier Dorschjäger sind in der gleichen Woche in Bagenkop. Fahren seit ca. 5 Jahre dorthin und sind nie enttäuscht worden, schaut nach einem VW Touran mit Hildesheimer (HI) Nummernschild, wir werden Euch gern helfen und einweisen. Was habt Ihr für ein Boot? 20/30/50 PS. Meldet Euch.


----------



## Zanderman (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zanderman schrieb:


> _*
> Moin beton1986*_,
> wenn Du mir Deine private Mailanschrift überlässt sende ich Dir gerne unsere Liste zu.Leider bekomme ich hier im AB keine Dateien an meine Mails angehängt, warum auch immer.
> Gruß aus dem Pott



_*Moin Boardies,
*_ ich war absolut überrascht wieviel Bedarf an der Telefonliste  gezeigt wurde.-
Dies ist ja nur eine Sammlung die wir im Laufe der Zeit aufgenommen haben und es gibt sicherlich viele weitere wichtige Kontakte die man wissen könnte/sollte.
Vielleicht hat ja ein Mod die Möglichkeit soetwas für alle frei zugänglich einzurichten. Ich bin kein IT-Fachmann, aber ich fände es super, wenn ich hier im Trööt "Langeland 2012- Fangmeldungen & Berichte" eine Rubrik (oder Seite oder was auch immer) finden könnte die sinngemäss heissen würde "Was ich beim Angeln vor Langeland beachten sollte". Hier sollten m.E. Hinweise für Neulinge zu finden sein, die z.Bsp das Führen des Bootes betrifft, genauso eine Telefonliste mit wichtigen Anlaufstellen, Schonmasse, und was sonst noch so Wissenswert wäre.
Vielleicht postet ja der Eine oder Andere ob er soetwas ebenfalls für sinnvoll hält, oder ob soetwas hier nix zu suchen hat, weil nur Fangergebnisse und Hot Spot zählen.
Gruß aus dem Pott
zanderman


----------



## Multe (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bei IBI findet man so einiges unter " Kunden Infos" wie z.B.
_Warnhinweis_
_Checkliste_
_Wo gibt es Was
Sicherheit an Bord_
Tel.Nr. von Nikolaj bekommt wohl jeder und er hat auch mit der *Brig Eagle *ein sehr schnelles "Rettungsboot"
Von Spodsbjerg aus ist man rundum versorgt.


----------



## Kössi (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch wir sind wieder zurück aus LL,waren vom 14.bis 21.4.auf der Insel. 
Wir mussten dieses Jahr die Fische schon suchen. Im Gegensatz dazu sind sie uns voriges Jahr direkt ins Boot gesprungen|supergri.
Wir sind Samstag schon rausgefahren, aber da lief es noch nicht so gut. Sonntag haben wir am Sportplatz begonnen und haben uns dann in Richtung Spodsbjerg vorgearbeitet. An dem Tag konnten wir einige gute 60er und 70er Dorsche überlisten. Am Sportplatz hat es gut gebissen aber eher kleine Fische.Montag hatten wir wenige Fische, allerdings an einer Kante auf 35m mehrere gute Bisse die wir nicht verwerten konnten. Am Dienstag
hatten wir kaum Drift und fischten auf 35-50m an den Kanten um die Tonne DW55. Ich fing auf orange/schw. Gummifisch einen 80er auf 35m ein Kumpel einen 93er auf 100gr. Pilker auf 50m Tiefe. Das war auch der grösste Fisch der Woche bei Thomas.
Die letzten 3 Tage hat der Wind dann von West mehr auf Ost gedreht und die Drift nahm unwahrscheinlich zu auf bis zu 7kmh, wir hatten mit Driftsack 5,5-6 kmh. Haben aber immernoch mit 100-120gr. gefischt. Es war nun schwieriger Fisch zu finden. Allerdings fanden wir am Freitag noch einen Punkt am Sportplatz den wir auf den GPS festhielten und immer wieder andrifteten und so konnten wir da noch einige Dorsche um  60 cm fangen. Die letzten 3 Tage fischten wir in 15 - 20m Tiefe. Am Freitag fing mein Angelfreund auf braune 100gr. Pilker Fisch auf Fisch,allerdings hauptsächlich Kleine. Ich fischte Gummi und fing mehr Grosse.
Allen die oben sind ein Petri und allen die noch fahren Schöne Vorfreude #h.  Gruß Kössi


----------



## Zanderman (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Bei IBI findet man so einiges unter " Kunden Infos" wie z.B.
> _Warnhinweis_
> _Checkliste_
> _Wo gibt es Was
> ...



_*Hi Walter,*_#h
ja bei Nikolaj ist einiges zu finden, das wissen wir Beide und auch noch ein paar Andere. Aber wäre es nicht sinnvoll so etwas zusammengefasst anzubieten?
Zumal ja nicht alle in Spodsbjerg einchecken und anscheinend nicht alle dänischen Vercharterer wissen, das etliche Tyske nicht mit der Ostsee groß geworden sind.Mir geht es in erster Linie um die Neulinge die sich im AB umtun und eigentlich nur lesen wie doll wir hier den Fisch fangen können.Und naturgemäss setzt dann schon mal der Jagdinstinkt ein und man will nur noch Beute sprich Fisch machen und stellt dann vielleicht fest, das der Ententeich sich recht schnell verändern kann.
Gruß aus dem Pott
zanderman


----------



## Zanderman (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Kössi schrieb:


> Auch wir sind wieder zurück aus LL,waren vom 14.bis 21.4.auf der Insel.
> Wir mussten dieses Jahr die Fische schon suchen. Im Gegensatz dazu sind sie uns voriges Jahr direkt ins Boot gesprungen|supergri.
> Wir sind Samstag schon rausgefahren, aber da lief es noch nicht so gut. Sonntag haben wir am Sportplatz begonnen und haben uns dann in Richtung Spodsbjerg vorgearbeitet. An dem Tag konnten wir einige gute 60er und 70er Dorsche überlisten. Am Sportplatz hat es gut gebissen aber eher kleine Fische.Montag hatten wir wenige Fische, allerdings an einer Kante auf 35m mehrere gute Bisse die wir nicht verwerten konnten. Am Dienstag
> hatten wir kaum Drift und fischten auf 35-50m an den Kanten um die Tonne DW55. Ich fing auf orange/schw. Gummifisch einen 80er auf 35m ein Kumpel einen 93er auf 100gr. Pilker auf 50m Tiefe. Das war auch der grösste Fisch der Woche bei Thomas.
> ...



_*Hi Kössi*_#h
schöner Bericht und Petri zu den Erfolgen.Wir waren 2 Wochen vor Euch dort und haben ebenfalls in den unterschiedlichsten Tiefen gefangen.Herrliche Dorsche gab es zwischen 20 und 42 m bei uns, wir haben fast nur im Bereich Sportplatz und am ex roten Turm gefangen, andere waren aber auch im Norden erfolgreich.
Gruß aus dem Pott an den Herzberger Kreis (Züllsdorf?)
zanderman


----------



## Kössi (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Zandermann,
genau Herzberg bei Züllsdorf, bzw. umgedreht.


----------



## Zanderman (26. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hi Zandermann,
> genau Herzberg bei Züllsdorf, bzw. umgedreht.



_*Hi Kössi*_#h
habe Dir eine PN geschickt.
Gruß 
zanderman


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (27. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ist irgendjemand hier eigentlich zwischen dem 09. und 16. Juni in Spodsbjerg?

Dann könnte man sich abends vielleicht mal auf ein schönes kaltes Bier beim Brandungsangeln treffen.


----------



## gelo1 (27. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
ist jemand von euch vom 19.05. bis 24.05. in Spodsbjerg. 
Dann könnte man sich ja wegen guter Fangplätz austtauschen. Ich habe hier schon einiges vom "Sportplatz" und "Blinddarm" gehört. Wo sind den diese Plätze zu finden? GPS-Daten wären auch toll.
Danke und Gruß
Gerd


----------



## McPou (27. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Super Bericht, wir können es auch kaum noch abwarten noch 14 Tage dann hat uns Spodsbjerg wieder. Bin echt mal gespannt wie es dieses Jahr klappt. Unser Ziel ist ja schon seit Jahren wenigstens mal ein 10 Pfünder fangen. Da hat bisher noch nicht geklappt waren knapp drann mit 4,86kg. Aber dieses Jahr klappt es. :l#:|jump:#g


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (27. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich kann mich gelo1 nur anschließen.

Wenn noch jemand super GPS Daten von guten Plätzen vor Spodsbjerg hat, insbesondere von den hier immer angesprochenen Positionen, würde ich mich über eine kurze PN auch sehr freuen.

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## MAAKMASTER (27. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



McPou schrieb:


> Hallo Zandermann,
> 
> wäre echt super wenn du mir dies auch schicken könntest. Wenn jemand ne aktuelle Seekarte benötigt kann ich diese auch gerne verschicken, einfach bescheid geben.
> 
> Meine E-Mail: f.ponick@gmx.net




Hallo Mc-Pou,
wäre lieb, wenn du mir ne Aktuelle Seekarte zuchicken könntest.
Meine ist leider schon sehr alt.
gruss WILLI :m

Adresse:  WILLI MEYER 
             PREYERSTR. 75
     41239  MÖNCHENGLADBACH


----------



## Wobblerfan (27. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo ! Ich glaube es steht hier schon mal geschrieben #c

Beruda-Dreieck   : N54° 58,4 `    E10° 57,4´

Der Blinddarm     :N54°  53,1´    E10°  52,3`      ( Mitte ) 


Der Sportplatz    :N54°  51,0  `    E10°  50,8 ` 

Dann mal los ! Petri   , Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Kössi (27. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi mcpou, aktuelle Seekarte wäre super,falls du noch keinen Blasen an den Fingerkuppen hast.|supergri Danke Kössi  matthiaskoessler@hotmail.com


----------



## carlsberg (28. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute. hat schon jemand die eismaschine im hafen spodsbjerg getestet. ist diese überhaupt für jeden zugänglich? und was kostet eine portion eis? WO IST MULTE??? WALTER??????


----------



## Multe (28. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Carlsberg, muss ja auch einmal angeln gehen und mal wieder etwas neues für meinen nächsten LL Aufenthalt testen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## gelo1 (29. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Wobblerfan für die Daten.
Noch 15 Tage dann gehts los.

Hallo mcpou vielleicht kannst du mir auch noch eine Seekarte mailen:
gerd.look@t-online.de
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Multe (29. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Und wer bestellt den Taucher, der die Dorsche an den Haken hängt???:a:a#d#d
Die Tel. Nr. vom Taucher nicht vergessen!!


----------



## murgtäler (29. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
gibt es jemanden der in Lohals war und sagen kann was
läuft, wäre super:vik:
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (30. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



murgtäler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es jemanden der in Lohals war und sagen kann was
> läuft, wäre super:vik:
> Mfg murgtäler


 


Kössi schrieb:


> Hi mcpou, aktuelle Seekarte wäre super,falls du noch keinen Blasen an den Fingerkuppen hast.|supergri Danke Kössi matthiaskoessler@hotmail.com


 

Wäre superwenn du mir auch ne aktuelle ruberschicken könntest |wavey: oliver-joner@t-online.de


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (30. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Multe bist du auch zufällig vom 26.5-2.6 droben?


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (30. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hi Leute. hat schon jemand die eismaschine im hafen spodsbjerg getestet. ist diese überhaupt für jeden zugänglich? und was kostet eine portion eis? WO IST MULTE??? WALTER??????


 
Eismaschine? Hafen? |kopfkrat Laßt mich net dumm sterben:q


----------



## Kolossos (30. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langeland Gemeinde...

ich (wir) fahren am 19.05. zur Insel. Im Vorfeld interessiert mich eines brennend...
Wir haben ein Boot für eine Woche gemietet. Lasst ihr am Abend die Ruten an Bord oder nehmt ihr die Ruten mit runter?

Danke für eure Mühen...

Gregor

Mit besten Grüßen aus Kamen |wavey:


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (30. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kolossos,
ich würde nach dem Angeln meine Sachen immer wieder mit ins Haus nehmen, schön das Salzwasser unter der Dusche abspülen. 
Du weißt nie wer sich da so rumtreibt, im letzten Jahr haben sie sogar einige Motoren geklaut seitdem haben sie zwar einen Zaun aber aber. 
Wir sind vom 05.05-12.05 auf der Insel, ich kann kaum noch ruhig schlafen. 
Petri an alle 
:vik:


----------



## otto57 (30. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Ruhrgebietler schrieb:


> Hallo Kolossos,
> ich würde nach dem Angeln meine Sachen immer wieder mit ins Haus nehmen, schön das Salzwasser unter der Dusche abspülen.
> Du weißt nie wer sich da so rumtreibt, im letzten Jahr haben sie sogar einige Motoren geklaut seitdem haben sie zwar einen Zaun aber aber.
> Wir sind vom 05.05-12.05 auf der Insel, ich kann kaum noch ruhig schlafen.
> ...


 
wir sind auch ab 5.5 da, bei Torben


----------



## Multe (30. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Heringsfetzen 05, nein, leider nicht. Ich habe im Moment angeltechnisch sehr viel zu tun und da ich ja auch noch einer "normalen" Arbeit nachgehe, die nichts mit angeln zu tun hat,  bleibt mit leider wenig Zeit.
Ich fahre erst am 18. August wieder für 3 Wochen auf die Insel.
Gruß Multe|wavey:


----------



## carlsberg (30. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So wie ich gehört habe gibt es eine maschine für eis. Ansonsten habe ich auch noch nix drüber gehört.bin ab 1.9 auf unsere Insel um dicke dorsche zu fangen.


----------



## carlsberg (30. April 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi Multe Teste nicht zu viel sonst Hast du alle fische schon raus bevor ich überhaupt da bin.


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,
das mit der Eismaschine würde mich auch interessieren, und die aktuellen Spritpreise in DK.#h


----------



## fredfisch (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



murgtäler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es jemanden der in Lohals war und sagen kann was
> läuft, wäre super:vik:
> Mfg murgtäler


 

Hey murgtäler,

Bin am Samstag aus Lohals zurückgekommen. Die Woche war durchwachsen wegen dem Wetter. 22.4,  in vier Std.12  Dorsche von 5 bis 10 Kg. Keine Untermaßigen. 23.4. das gleiche, aber mehr untermaßige ( unter 50 cm). 24.4. SO5-6, nach Spodsberg gefahren und den unentwegten zugesehen beim Nichtsfang. Desgleichen in Bagenkop beim großen Kutter. 25.4. Nebel fast Windstill nur 3 Fische von 60 cm.
26.4. viel Wind, 27.4. Wind 5S, sind trotzdem zur gelben Tonne und haben trotz viel schaukelei Schollen und Flundern satt gefangen. 
Das Haus und Boot haben wir bei BealtFerie gebucht. Ich kann es Vorbehaltlos empfehlen. Das Haus sehr sauber, das Boot sehr gut mit 50 PS. es blieben trotz Wetter keine Wünsche offen.
Gruß und Petri
Fredfisch


----------



## micha24 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

die aktuellen benzin preise für super  schwanken zwischen 12 DKK ( ca 1,70 eur ) und 13,5 DKK ( 1,90 eur ).


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Micha 24,
das ist schon häftig bei uns 1,64 mal sehen was wir da machen, noch 3 Tage dann gehts los.
Petri#q


----------



## patrik41 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Kolossos schrieb:


> Hallo Langeland Gemeinde...
> 
> ich (wir) fahren am 19.05. zur Insel. Im Vorfeld interessiert mich eines brennend...
> Wir haben ein Boot für eine Woche gemietet. Lasst ihr am Abend die Ruten an Bord oder nehmt ihr die Ruten mit runter?
> ...




Hallo Krümmelmonster,
eine Antwort nur, komisch komisch!!!!!!
Das war bestimmt Randio, grins!!!
Ich habe immer eine Sprühflasche mit Süßwasser dabei,
wegen des Salzwassers.
Du ungläubiger Verräter!!!!!!!!!!:c:c:c:c


----------



## Multe (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also, eine Kühltasche voll *Eis *kostet 30.-DKK, eine Tonne bzw ein Sack voll kostet 100.-DKK und eine große Eiskiste voll 400.-DKK. Das Eis kann bei Klaus oder Sune ( das sind Fischer ) oder bei Jens dem Hafenmeister bestellt werden.
Übrigens, haben gestern 4 Angler aus Nürnberg über 60 schöne Dorsche, alle +50cm, südlich vom Hafen in unterschiedlichen Tiefen gefangen - alle auf Gummi.
Gruß Multe


----------



## spodsbjerg64 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL- Fangemeinde!
Wollte mich kurz bei Euch vorstellen / anmelden:
Bin 48Jh.,m.,seit 7Jahren LL infiziert.Beim 1x war Lohals angesagt, danach nur noch Spodsbjerg, Boote bei Ibi gechartert (top).
Bin ab dem 12.05.12 für 1Woche dort, mit paar Kollegen.
Habe erst vor ca.10Tagen von diesem Anglerboard erfahren. Die Seiten vom Jahr 2012 habe ich mit Begeisterung gelesen. Freue mich über Tips etc.!
LG an alle


----------



## McPou (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Als Anhang findet Ihr die Karte Langeland. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## murgtäler (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo fredfisch,
danke für deinen Bericht für das Wetter kann keiner was,
hat mich gefreut, dass es auch in Lohals Dorsche gibt.
Schön wäre wenn du mir noch sagen könntest wo ihr sie verhaften habt, Brücke Omö...... und wie Tief?
Mit Pilker oder Gummie und was für gewichte kamen zu einsatz noch 10 Tage dann werden wir beweisen, dass es auch in Lohals Fische gibt im vorraus schon mal danke für deine Bemühungen.
Ps. wir haben das Haus A 52 und das Boot Örnvik 640
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,

Samstag geht es endlich los... Spodsbjerg Haus von Novasol Boot von Nikolai

Angelgerät ist gecheckt....

Wenn das Wlan am Haus funktioniert gibt es Tagesaktuell berichte#h

Ich hoffe dann mal bis Sonntag


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

kann mir jemand sagen, welches Echolot die auf den IBI Booten im Einsatz haben?


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
noch jemand vor Ort ?, kommen Samstag wären dankbar für Aktuelle Fangergebnisse.#:
Dank im voraus
|good:


----------



## Zanderman (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



IKaRuS1978 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, welches Echolot die auf den IBI Booten im Einsatz haben?



_*Moin IKaRuS1978,*_
Eaglegeräte, soweit ich weiß 250er ,
ansonsten Nikolaj anrufen und fragen.
Gruß zanderman


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



> Moin IKaRuS1978,
> Eaglegeräte, soweit ich weiß 250er ,
> ansonsten Nikolaj anrufen und fragen.
> Gruß zanderman



Perfekt, danke. Dann kann ich mir die Dinger schon mal ansehen.
Ist nämlich auch das erste mal, dass ich mit so was klar kommen muss.


----------



## Cerebellum (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich werde die ersten beiden Juniwochen auf Langeland sein, mit Frau und Knirps (dann 19 Monate). Da ich nicht die ganze Zeit zum Angeln komme habe ich kein Boot gemietet. Ich würde aber gern ein oder zweimal zum Dorschpilken rausfahren, Beteiligung an Sprit und Mietkosten ist selbstverständlich.
Wenn Jemand in der Zeit da ist und mich mitnehmen würde gern PN, wir können dann E-Mail oder Tel.NR austauschen und weiters klären, ich würde mich riesig freuen.

Gruß KLaus


----------



## spodsbjerg64 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Freunde!

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit den Sandbänken vor Lolland?
Man hört immer davon, dass dort die Platten um einiges größer sein sollen, als die im Bereich Spodsbjerg (Stengade, nördl. des kleinen Leuchtturms oder südl. des Hafens)! 
Bin ja eigentlich mit denen vor LL zufrieden, aber es reizt schon, wenn man davon hört.

Gruß an alle


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Cerebellum: unter Umständen könnte man das hinkriegen.
ir sind von 09. - 16. Juni da und haben ein Crescent 465 von IBI. Ist für 3-4 Leute wohl ausgelegt.

Ich weiss halt nicht ob bei uns die Frauen jeden Tag mit raus wollen oder ob die mal an Land bleiben wollen.

Wenn die Frauen an Land bleiben, hätten wir Platz.


----------



## ye111 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

LL wir Kommen
heute Nacht gets los nach Lohals 
super es gib Dorsche auch in Lohals
wäre über einige Tips wie mit Gummi o. Pilker und Farben 
sowie welche Gegend gefangen wurde
mehr als glücklich

Grüsse an alle LL-Freunde


----------



## engelhai (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



spodsbjerg64 schrieb:


> Hallo LL-Freunde!
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit den Sandbänken vor Lolland?
> Man hört immer davon, dass dort die Platten um einiges größer sein sollen, als die im Bereich Spodsbjerg (Stengade, nördl. des kleinen Leuchtturms oder südl. des Hafens)!
> ...


Fahre eigentlich zum Schollenangeln immer rüber auf die Sandbänke , aber so sehr viel grösser sind die dort nicht. Sind allerdings dort an einigen Tagen wohl gestapelt. 
Bei einem Tagestrip im August letzten Jahres hatten wir dort mit 60 Würmern über 80 Schollen. Waren zwar auch ein paar Grosse dabei, aber sonst nur Durchschnitt. Sind allerdings im August schön fett. Haben schöne Filets gebracht.
Fahre mal in Richtung der Windmühlen und dann versuch es bei ca 10m Tiefe vom treibenden Boot.


----------



## Multe (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wegen 80 Schollen muss man nicht zu den Windmühlen fahren. Die fängst du auch nördlich von Spodsbjerg vor Stengade Skov.
Im Sommer hatte da ein Däne 153 und ein anderer 135 dicke "Platte" an einem Vormittag.


----------



## spodsbjerg64 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Engelhai und Multe!
Danke für Eure Tipps.
Werde es bei gutem Wetter wohl mal versuchen, rüber zu kommen und es dort versuchen. Gebe natürlich Rückmeldung. Bin wie gesagt, ab dem 12.05.12 für ne Woche in Spodsbjerg.
Multe, Du hast recht, Stengade klappt meistens. Auch etwas nördlicher, kurz hinter dem kleinen Leuchtturm ist es für mich im letztem Juli und Oktober dort gut gelaufen.
Aber es reizt nunmal das Neue(dort drüben)!

Gruß Guido


----------



## engelhai (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



spodsbjerg64 schrieb:


> Hallo Engelhai und Multe!
> Danke für Eure Tipps.
> Werde es bei gutem Wetter wohl mal versuchen, rüber zu kommen und es dort versuchen. Gebe natürlich Rückmeldung. Bin wie gesagt, ab dem 12.05.12 für ne Woche in Spodsbjerg.
> Multe, Du hast recht, Stengade klappt meistens. Auch etwas nördlicher, kurz hinter dem kleinen Leuchtturm ist es für mich im letztem Juli und Oktober dort gut gelaufen.
> ...


 Bin ab 12. 5. auch für eine Woche oben. Glaube aber das an den Schollen noch nicht so sehr viel dran sein wird.


----------



## Multe (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej engelhai, da hast du recht. Lieber etwas warten, denn bis zum Sommer sind die dann richtig _*FETT*_.
Für die dünnen Dinger wäre mir jetzt der Weg zu den Windmühlen einfach zu weit.
Gruß Multe


----------



## spodsbjerg64 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe!

Du scheinst ja, trotz Abwesenheit, immer nen guten Draht nach oben zu haben. Hast Du vielleicht etwas von den aktuellen Fängen vor Spodsbjerg gehört?
Beim Thomas auf der Seite sieht man zur Zeit ja noch keine Fotos.

Engelhai, wir sind mit ner 7er Gruppe in der Woche anwesend. Erscheinen mit nem weißen Leih-Sprinter, mit RE- Kennzeichen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Cerebellum (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ IKaRuS1978

Hallo, das wäre großartig, wir sind in Bukkemose, Spodsbjerg ist aber ja schnell zu erreichen, ich sende mal meine E-Mail-Adresse per PN

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Gemeinde,

Anreise bis auf kleinen Stau höhe Odense alles gut!

Haus in Empfang genommen ausgepackt und Los auf Wasser

Erster versuch am Sportplatz....

4 kleine die wieder schwimmen durften.....

Morgen wird alles besser

Die Hamburger


----------



## roofvisser (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind wieder zuruck in Holland nach eine schone woche in Spodsbjerg.
ein bericht (in hollandisch) am _*diesen link*_


----------



## Multe (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Kees, schöner Bericht und sehr gute Fische. Das mit der "Maischolle" hat ja gut gepasst.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Multe (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej spodsbjerg64, ja, meine "Buschtrommel" funktioniert sehr gut.:q:q:q
Letzte Woche wurde, wenn die Strömung es erlaubte, sehr gut gefangen. Das kannst du auch an dem Bericht von roofvisser ersehen. Gestern wurde erst wieder ein Dorsch von +9kg bei Thomas verwogen. So langsam wird er nun auch wieder den  " Fisch der Woche" #6einstellen.


----------



## spodsbjerg64 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe!

Hab den Link angesehen, da freut man sich schon und hofft.
Toller Bericht und top Seite vom roofvisser!!!!!

#h


----------



## Multe (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja Kees fängt halt immer seine Fische auf LL und seine Webseite ist sehenswert :vik:


----------



## XxBenexX (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

In 4 Wochen gehts auch für mich los #6

Und wie ich lese, die Fangzahlen gehen ja nach oben |supergri

Und ich bin gespannt wie es wird, war die letzten 5 Jahre nicht da....


----------



## Multe (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej XxBenexX, wird schon klappen,#6#6#6#6 wenn du nicht alle 5Min. einen anderen Platz anfährst.
gruß Multe


----------



## XxBenexX (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da geb ich dir Recht, aber wir sind da schon ausdauernd #6 

Hoff nur auf gutes Wetter, und günstigen Wind


----------



## Oli74 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,

ich hab da mal eine Frage,
bis wieviel Knoten bzw welche Windstärke kann ich in Spodsberg bei Westwind rausfahren?
Nur noch 25 Tage
Gruß oli


----------



## carlsberg (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi oli74 das rauskommen ist kein Problem bis Windstärke 4.blöd wird dann der Rückweg. Vom Hafen aus sieht das Wasser Top aus, wenn du dann draussen bist und den Rückweg in den hafen antrittst muss du voll gegen die Wellen fahren. Also regen Sachen nicht vergessen. Gibt schonmal ein nassen ars..


----------



## Snakemen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Liebe Experten, 

wir sind vom 02.-09. Juni in Bagenkop. Kann mir einer gute Montagen mit einem Seitenarm nennen und am besten eine Bezugsquelle? Darüber hinaus gibt es ja fertige Montagen mit fertigen Twister und welche mit Schlaufe oder Wirbel zum Einhängen, welche sind denn besser?! Die oftmals angebotenen mit Draht- Seitenarm taugen wohl nichts oder? 

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## merlo (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Snakemen schrieb:


> Liebe Experten,
> 
> wir sind vom 02.-09. Juni in Bagenkop. Kann mir einer gute Montagen mit einem Seitenarm nennen und am besten eine Bezugsquelle? Darüber hinaus gibt es ja fertige Montagen mit fertigen Twister und welche mit Schlaufe oder Wirbel zum Einhängen, welche sind denn besser?! Die oftmals angebotenen mit Draht- Seitenarm taugen wohl nichts oder?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal!


 
Hallo Snakemen, schau mal bei deiner Ankunft auf der Insel, zuerst in Spodsbjerg, beim Angelcentrum rein. Thomas hat auch für dich Top Material in jeder Hinsicht #6 und weiss übrigends BESTENS, "was, wo, zu welchem Zeitpunkt aktuell ist." In diesem Sinne Petri Heil.


----------



## Multe (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Fritz hat recht, denn die fertigen Vorfächer von Thomas sind sehr fängig und der Preis stimmt auch. Die Vorfächer haben 2 Seitenarme am  Rotationbead und die Jighaken sind sehr stabil. Du hast ausserdem noch die farbliche Auswahl bei den Twisterschwänzen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Murdock7481 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hab mir hier mal ein Vorfach für meinen ersten Langeland Urlaub zusammen gebaut und würde gerne wissen ob ich damit auf dem richtigen weg bin! vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten...


----------



## Murdock7481 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Murdock7481 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hab mir hier mal ein Vorfach für meinen ersten Langeland Urlaub zusammen gebaut und würde gerne wissen ob ich damit auf dem richtigen weg bin! vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Murdock7481 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke euch für eure Eindrücke zu den Bildern! Ich hab auch schon mit Multe gesprochen und er hat mir den Rotationbead empfohlen, den werde ich natürlich auch mal testen außerdem werden wir versuchen mit Pilkern und fertigen gekauften Vorfach zu fischen es ist ja das erste mal Langeland und ich denke da müssen wir halt mal ein paar Sachen ausprobieren! Die Hauptsache ist ja das wir unseren Spaß da oben haben

Am 27.06.12 geht es endlich los!


----------



## Oli74 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Carlsberg,
 danke für die Info,hoffen auf gutes Wetter und viel Fisch. 
Wir waren letztes Jahr in Bagenkop und hatten leider nicht soviel Glück, ich hoffe dieses Jahr wird es besser.
Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand ab dem 02.06in Spodsbjerg für ein gepflegtes Einlaufbier!!
Gruß OLI


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

irgendwie fahren hier die meisten am 02.06.....da bin ich mit 09.06. ja spät dran.

Sind eigentlich Mitte Juni die Hornhechte noch da?

Was für eine Montage empfehlt ihr für Hornhechte?


----------



## carlsberg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi oli kein Problem. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und dicke fische. Wenn ihr oben ankommt geht zum Thomas ins Geschäft. Der kann euch gute Tipps geben wo ihr den fisch Findet . Moin ikarus zum horni angeln fahr ihr am besten von der Insel wieder runter direkt hinter der Brücke kommt nochmal eine kleine Brücke. 150 neues dahinter kommt ein Parkplatz im Wald. Dort parken und zurück zur Brücke kaufen. Würde mir die Blinker mit dem wollfaden kaufen. Die sind echt klasse. Oder Wasserkugel mit fischfetzen.


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ist ja ein ganz schönes Stück....wir sind ja in Spodsbjerg. Ist da irgendwo nix zu machen? Haben ja auch ein Boot.


----------



## carlsberg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

von da aus sind es Ca 12 km . Vom boot aus fragst du am besten Thomas. Wir hatten damals die horni als beifang , beim hoch drehen der Montage. oder ihr schleppt einfach vom boot aus das geht auch.


----------



## ZiggyStardust (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dicke Hornis haben wir letztes Jahr  noch im Oktober gefangen...
Da sollten die ja wohl im Juni noch da sein.
Hatten die auf Gummifische, die eigentlich für Dorsche oder Mefos gedacht waren.
Waren in Größen um die 70 cm und ordentlich fett...
Ich geh von aus, Ihr werdet soviele drann haben, dass Ihr se nicht mehr sehen könnt....:q

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Och ich sehe Hornhecht gern sogar als Zielfisch.

Geräucherter Hornhecht ist soooooooo lecker!


----------



## mirko.nbg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Freitag geht es los! Wir werden für 2 Wochen auf Langeland sein! Den gewohnten Bericht,samt Bilder folgt!

Gruß Mirko!


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mirko lass mir auch noch was über#6.Ich hab auch nicht mehr lang,am 25.5 gehts los.Ist sonst noch wer aus den Board zu dieser Zeit oben zwecks Bier und Fachsimpelabend ?|bla:#g


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das wird ja in Spodsbjerg schwierig im Hafen nen Parkplatz zu bekommen|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Komme erst am 16.6.
Viel Spaß da oben..


Gruß
Tom


----------



## Hecht Moritz (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

he kennt in der ecke 1 oder 2 stunden entfernt von kopenhGEN jemand einen kutter oder einen guid kann auch gerne näher aan kopenhagen liegen


----------



## Hecht Moritz (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

kennt jemand einen guten guid in der nähe von kopenhagen???
auto steht zur verfügung kann also auch weiter weg sein


----------



## Oli74 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Heringsfetzen 04,

wenn du 2 Wochen bleibst immer gerne, reisemit meinen Jungs am 02.06. in Spodsbjerg an!

Gruß OLI


----------



## Rene161281 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nabend. Bald gehts dann mal los. Mit Oli74. 
Hab mir grade bei ebay ne RUND GEFLOCHTENE DYNEEMA ANGELSCHNUR 0,22mm ersteigert. Hoffe damit bin ich gut aufgehoben. Oder ist die schon zu stark zum Pilken?


----------



## Mario Goetza (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde. Bin ab Montag den 14.05 in Spodsbjerg.
Da meine Angelkollegen abgesagt haben habe ich noch Platz auf dem Boot.Wer Lust hat einfach kurz melden dann können wir etwas ausmachen.Boot ist schon gezahlt es geht nur um die Gemeinschaft,denn ich denke das meine Frau die sich geopfert hat nicht immer Lust hat mit raus zu fahren.


----------



## Stefan W. (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



IKaRuS1978 schrieb:


> irgendwie fahren hier die meisten am 02.06.....da bin ich mit 09.06. ja spät dran.
> 
> Sind eigentlich Mitte Juni die Hornhechte noch da?
> 
> Was für eine Montage empfehlt ihr für Hornhechte?


 
Moin Ikarus.
Einfach beim Pilken oder Platte angeln eine Pose mit
Heringsfetzen treiben lassen. Montage ganz einfach.
Pose, einbißchen Blei, ca 1,5 m tief stellen und abwarten
bis der erste Horni beißt. Habe das mal aus Spaß gemacht
und es wurde zur Hauptbeschäftigung. Wir haben damit
schon einige und vor allem große Hornis gefangen.


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



> Moin Ikarus.
> Einfach beim Pilken oder Platte angeln eine Pose mit
> Heringsfetzen treiben lassen. Montage ganz einfach.
> Pose, einbißchen Blei, ca 1,5 m tief stellen und abwarten
> ...



Hi Ho,

so ungefähr hatte ich das vor. Hab jetzt 30g Posen und wollte ein 20g Sargblei drunter hängen, damit ich ein paar Meter vom Boot weg komme. Und dann einfach hängen lassen und mit der anderen Rute ganz normal dem Dorsch nachstellen.

Mal schauen, was sich da tut. Ist ja alles das erste mal. Ich freu mich aber schon tierisch. Wie kriegt ihr alle eure Fänge eigentlich von der Insel?

Ich meine, wenn ich das hier so lese, zieht ihr ja alle nicht ganz wenig aus dem Wasser. 

Und ich habe eine 650km Heimreise. Da muss ich die Sachen ja kühl halten. Habt ihr alle so viele Kühlboxen mit Eis mit?


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich habe es schon hinter mir. War vom 21-28.04.2012 wie seit 23 Jahren in Bukemose (Humble). Letztes Jahr war der absolute Kracher. Dieses Jahr musste man hart arbeiten. Dafür aber schöne Fische bis 80cm. Drücke den glücklichen die noch reisen die Daumen und wünsche Petri.

PS: Hornhecht Unkraut einfach überall zu dieser Jahreszeit


----------



## 30mike (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So Liebe Gemeinde,
sind jetzt seit 5 Tagen auf der Insel.
Noch nie so schwer Fisch gefangen.
Am Sportplatz, Bermuda an den Kanten immer nur paar Zufallsfänge, nix großes.
Haben unsere Vorgänger etwa schon alles weggefangen????

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo 30Mike und Gemeinde

Mike hat recht, war noch nie so schwer......

wir haben alles versucht....kaum dorsch
an allen bekannten stellen....

sportplatz bermuda blinddarm nichts großes
wir machen irgendetwas falsch oder der dorsch ist nicht da.

heute nachmittag der nächste versuch......

bis bald

Dorschjäger 25


----------



## McPou (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo an alle,

morgen ist abfahrt dann werden wir die Leos jagen. Ich hoffe wenn wir oben sind das die Fangzahlen steigen. Ich werde nach unserem Turn einen bericht folgen lassen.

Bis dann


----------



## Multe (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jungs, zwischen "Bermuda" und "Sportplatz" liegen min. *20km*!!!#d#d#d
Bekannte von mir sind südlich gefahren und haben auch gefangen, obwohl sie keine Ahnung hatten und das erste Mal auf LL waren. Man sollte halt die ganze Zeit in einem Gebiet bleiben und nicht überall herumfahren. Die haben sich immer kurz von den Netzen aufgehalten und das hat geklappt.
Schau euch doch einmal den Bericht und die Bilder von Kees an. der war in der gleichen Gegend erfolgreich unterwegs.#6
gruß Multe


----------



## ZiggyStardust (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@IKaRuS1978
Wie machen es so....

Styroporbox in die Gefriertruhe stellen.
Fische filettieren, in Gefrierbeutel..Luft rausstreichen und in die Box legen.
Am nächsten Tag das gleiche Prozedere. Und immer schön eng packen.

Am Abreisetag noch Kühlelemnete oben drauf... Deckel zu....
Hält ganz sicher mindestens 12 Stunden knackehart und taut nichts an...

Die Fische kühlen sich da gegenseitig.

Styroporboxen gibts auf der Insel zu kaufen, in manchen Angelläden..und in der Metro... oder in medizinischen Labors.... wo se eigentlich Abfall sind 

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,

das wir nicht alles an einem tag befischt haben ist doch klar,

wir haben halt alle bekannten stellen versucht mit wenig erfolg.

kann mir jemand sagen um welche uhrzeit das tor am steg
aufmacht ???#h


----------



## Multe (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Dorschjäger, das ihr nicht alle Stellen an einem Tag angefahren habt, davon gehe ich aus. Aber wenn in einem Gebiet viele Netze stehen, bedeutet es, das es hier Fisch gibt. #6Also sollte man diese Stellen systematisch abfischen. Auch wenn einmal 2-3 Std. kein oder wenig Dorsch kommt.#c Man sollte dann seine Technik ändern und sehr oft den Köder         ( Twister, Shad usw.) und Farbe wechseln. Auf einen Köder beissen sie bestimmt.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Z@nder (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

wir sind seit Samstag mit 6 Mann in Spodsbjerg. Hier mein Bericht.
Vorab, 90% der Fische mit Gummi-Köder gefangen. Pilker waren nicht so gut.
Samstag gut angekommen und natürlich rausgefahren. Hauptsächlich zwischen der gelben und grünen Tonne gefischt. Wetter war sonnig. Haben ca. 25 Fische mitgenommen. Der grösste war 3,5 kg schwer. Köder schlanke Gummifische in dunklen Farben. Sonntag waren wir im Bermuda Dreieck. Nicht ein  Biss gehabt. Also keine Zeit verloren und direkt südlich zur grünen Tonne gefahren. Dort haben wir grosse Dorsche bis 4kg rausgeholt. Montag und Dienstag war auch so ähnlich. Es gab zwar wenig Bisse, aber wenn dann meistens grosse Fische. Mittwoch und heute war schlimm. Extreme Drift und mieses Wetter mit viel Wind. 4 Fische in 4 std. Wobei der grösste Dorsch ca. 4 kg schwer war. Ach ja, gestern waren wir Hornhechte Angeln. Mit 3 Mann haben wir in 2 std. 12 schöne Hornhechte gefangen. Heute 2 std. auf Mefos probiert aber leider kein erfolg gehabt. Morgen werden wir erneut versuchen raus zu fahren. Mal sehen ob das klappt. An alle die schon hier sind oder demnächst hier herfahren wünsche ich ein dickes Petri. Wer demnächst kommt sollte wie erwähnt genug Gummifische mitnehmen die laufen wirklich besser im Moment. 12 bis 15 cm gingen am besten. Die besten farben Motoroil und blau. Als Beifänger war Japanrot ganz gut. 
Beste Grüsse an Multe der uns TOP beraten hat.
Gruss Z@nder und Ruhrgebietler


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Gemeinde,

heute lief es gut....
an der tonne DW 55 fingen wir sehr gut von 7.30-10:00
alle auf pilker diverse farben rot blau dunkel alle gut.

danach richtung hafen treiben lassen und einige dorsche 
fanden ebenfalls den weg in unser boot.

alle zwischen 3-5 kilo.

wir hatten überall starke drift unter 150 gramm konnten wir nicht fischen,gummi ging gar nicht.

der tag hat uns nochmal milde gestimmt und wir können doch
einige kilo fisch mit nach hause nehmen.

im oktober sind wir wieder vor ort und versuchen unser glück
nochmal.#h

bis bald euer
Dorschjäger 25


----------



## murgtäler (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
so in 2 Std geht es los, LL wir kommen 1100 Km und wir sind
da der Wahnsinn was 2 Mann alles mitnehmen für 1 Woche LL. So jetzt freu ich mich auf eine schöne Angelwoche in Lohals Bericht folgt. Alle die Heim oder Hoch fahren eine gute
Fahrt mit einem kräftigen Petri Heil
murgtäler


----------



## Multe (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej murgtäler, hoffenlich könnt ich gut fahren bei dem Unwetter und  müsst nicht nach LL schwimmen. |uhoh:
Ich wünsche dir eine gute Woche und  richtig dicke Dorsche.#a#a#a:a:a
Gruß Multe


----------



## murgtäler (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,
ja da braut sich in der Mitte Deutschlands ganz schön was
zusammen, hoffe ich muss die watstiefel nicht rausholen
Wetter auf LL sieht eigentlich gut aus Wind ist ok.
Also mal schauen was die Dorsche auf Lohals machen.
Hautpsache eine Woche Urlaub nur das zählt.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Multe (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jetzt weiss ich auch warum du nach Lohals fährst!! Schau mal hier was sich am Mittwoch vor der Südspitze abgespielt hat.
http://www.maritimedanmark.dk/?Id=14375
 Die haben da 4 Seeminen mit je 400kg Sprengstoff in die Luft gejagt. Das hat bestimmt einen guten BUMMMMs gegeben.
Gruß Multe


----------



## beton1986 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nabend @ll

sooo nun sind fast 14 Tage Langeland vorbei und es waren einige erfolgreiche Tage dabei. Wir hatten 2 Wochen ein Boot von Ibi - wie immer Top -
Ein Haus in Spodsbjerg direkt am Meer - von Novasol, wobei ich sagen muss das Haus war ziemlich dreckig, die Töpfe waren zerkratzt, Toilette mit Vorgängerresten Versehen usw. aber nichts desto trotz war das Haus ok..

so nun zum Angelwesen
waren in der 1. Woche fast jeden Tag raus und haben in den ersten Tage viele kleine Fische südlich vom gelben Turm gefangen auf Gummi oder Pilker :Beifängerfarbe war schwarz/Pink oder glitzerpink .. Gummifische waren rote..
Da wir eigentlich eher große Dorsche haben wollten stellten wir zur Mitte der Woche unsere Taktik um und fischten nur noch oberhalb von Spodsbjerg bis zum Bermuda-Dreieck. Als Köder wählten Pilker in schwarz/rot bis 150gr. (wenn es Möglich war), alternativ Dorschbombe bis 175gr mit 16cm Gummifisch in rot/schwarz oder ein Schleppsystem mit bis zu 300/400gr Bleien. Als Köder dienten 60cm vom Grund ein 11cm großer Lunky City und 30cm vom Grund ein 16cm langer dunkelorange/Schwarzer Gummifisch mit dieser beiden Methoden haben wir an einigen Tagen Dorsche bis 14pfd. gefangen.. 

mit dieser Methode fängt man keine Masse, dennnnn die Köder waren Extreme groß, wenn einer gebissen hat war es ein Dorsch von 55 cm aufwärts und unserer Durchschnittgewicht lag bei knapp 4pfd..

Insgesamt haben wir gute 20-25 Dorsche gefangen ab 1,5 pfd. 
zudem waren wir 2x auf Meerforelle dort haben wir 2 schöne Fische von 55cm und 58 cm gefangen und einen Hornhecht; beide in der Bucht vor Asó..
außerdem waren wir auf Lachsforellen 2x in Spodsbjerg und dort haben wir 1x eine Forelle von 3,5 kg und gestern innerhalb von 3h 12 Forellen ab 1kg bis 4 kg direkt am Ufer vorm Schilf auf Würmer gefangen und das innerhalb von 3h.
ein weiteres mal waren wir auf Fünen am Teich für 3h und haben dort 7 Fische gefangen auf Wurm und Wasserkugel.

also nun kann die Heimreise erfolgen, werde nochmal Fotos hier einstellen, wenn ich Morgen zu Hause bin


----------



## Multe (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*ÖFFNUNGSZEITEN *für die Tore am Steg im Hafen Spoodsberg.
Die Tore am Steg sind  zwischen *05:30-23:00* Uhr geöffnet.


----------



## tkuhk (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gerade zurück von Langeland...

Hatten ein rotes Ex-Rettungsboot bei "Haus und Boot"gemietet im Oktober 2011.
Drei Tage vor Abfahrt habe ich eine Mail bekommen"das Boot ist defekt und in Kürze nicht reparabel".Als ich das gezahlte Geld holte haben wir das Boot mit ausgebauten Motor auf dem Hof stehen sehen.Mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit war es dieses Jahr noch garnicht im Wasser.
Hätte ich die Boote im Hafen und das Gelände mit der Halle drauf vorher gesehen,hätte ich dort kein Boot gemietet.Boote von "Haus und Boot" erkennst du im Hafen sofort(auch wenn es nicht draufstehen würde).
Nun standen wir also ohne Boot da.
Haben noch "Glück"gehabt und sind von Montag bis Freitag auf der "MS Fie" in Spotsbjerg untergekommen.
Kapitän Klaus fährt immer seine gleichen Stellen an,auch wenn du da an den Vortagen nichts gefangen hast.Fährt auch keine Stelle nochmal an wo gute Fische rauskamen.
Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen,er kann nichts dafür wenn die Fische nicht beißen,aber er könnte sich mal Mühe geben Fische zu finden.Das kann er sich mal bei unseren Kutterkapitänen an der Ostsee abgucken.
Haben nur in Tiefen von 28-35m rumgedümpelt,bei einer Drift wo du mit 450gr unten nicht ankamst.
Es kamen im Schnitt 20 Fische raus, bei 12 Mann.Einige wenige davon waren über 50 cm.
Alle anderen die wir gesprochen haben,ob Kutter oder Kleinboot,haben bei 6(sechs)Metern geangelt und gute bis sehr gute Erfolge gehabt(mit 25-50gr Gummifischen).
Und sollte jemand das Bedürfnis verspüren auf der "MS Fie" die bordtoilette aufsuchen zu wollen,rate ich dringend davon ab,oder er gehört zu den ganz hart gesottenen Anglern.
selbst der Käpt`n macht lieber über Bord.
Unsere Fangergebnisse kurz und knapp:Brandung nur sehr kleine Platte,Hornis sind da beißen aber sehr zaghaft,Dorsche(40-47cm) von Sonnenuntergang bis Mitternacht mit der Spinnrute macht richtig Spaß,Mefo leider keine gefangen.
Kutterpreise:Bagenkop"Long Island"47€(die nächsten Wochen ausgebucht),"MS Fie 40€
Dorsch direkt vom Fischer(Bagenkop) 4€/kg,Scholle 2€/kg,Steinbutt 7€/kg.


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo aus dem schönem Hannover,

ich sag mal da nichts!

Haus und Boot ------ Respekt, bitte nicht weitermachen!

Shorty grüßt alle LL-Freunde


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

N 54 48. 309    E 10 46.493     Berg Osterskov


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Plattfische: N 54 48099  E10 46449


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Östliche Faherinne: N 54 45111 / E:10 48822  oder 4711


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Alles was rot ist fängt, aber kein Tam..., Gruß Shorty

Meine Details werde ich hier in den nächsten Tagen veröffentlichen.


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bitte im Handy einspeichern; 0049 421 53 70 777 weltweit möglich, DGzRS


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vognsberjg1: N 54 44993 E 10 45389 und das Wasser wird rot beim (Dativ) schlachten!!!!!!!

Ich poste noch weitere 30 Punkte, da ich mit LL abgeschlossen habe!

Morten grüß Dich
Shorty


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bei Lagerkoller: N 53 32850  E 9 58 500


----------



## Tommek83 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



tkuhk schrieb:


> Gerade zurück von Langeland...
> 
> Hatten ein rotes Ex-Rettungsboot bei "Haus und Boot"gemietet im Oktober 2011.
> Drei Tage vor Abfahrt habe ich eine Mail bekommen"das Boot ist defekt und in Kürze nicht reparabel".Als ich das gezahlte Geld holte haben wir das Boot mit ausgebauten Motor auf dem Hof stehen sehen.Mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit war es dieses Jahr noch garnicht im Wasser.
> ...




oh oh....haben auch bei hausundboot ein rotes ex- rettungsboot gemietet...hoffentlich geht das mal gut....wir fahren am 19.05 hoch...gruß thomas


----------



## Multe (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich wuerde da sofort anrufen und Fragen was Sache ist. Dann pack schon mal ein Kartenspiel ein....


----------



## Tommek83 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

mach mir keine angst....sind die nicht so zuverlässig?


----------



## tkuhk (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Tommek83

er hat zwei davon,vielleicht habt ihr ja "Glück".Das was noch läuft zieht zwar eine Rauch-oder Dampfwolke hinter sich her,lief aber noch.
Wenn ihr "unser"gebucht hattet wird er euch 3 Tage vorher ein 5,20 m Boot mit 40 PS Yamaha 2-Takt anbieten.Wir fanden es zu klein für uns und der Spritverbrauch wäre wohl auch etwas hoch.
Wünsche euch schöne Tage und krumme Ruten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tommek83 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

bin mal gespannt ob das wirklich gut geht...gibt es denn sonst ne alternative wo man gute boote mieten kann falls es dort nicht klappt?und hoffentlich sind dann auch die fische da...grins...achja ist der hornhecht schon da?

gruß thomas


----------



## Tommek83 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

danke...


----------



## Tommek83 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

immer ich.....#h


----------



## Multe (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich denke mit *roten Booten* darf nur die Feuerwehr fahren?#c#c
Gruß Multe


----------



## hai123 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir waren vom 28.04 – 02.05. als fast LL-Neulinge in Spodsbjerg. Nach guter Anreise ging es am 28.04. ab 11.00 Uhr, zur ersten Ausfahrt, die gegen 14.30 Uhr abgebrochen wurde, da der Wind stark auffrischte, leider befand sich auch kein verwertbarer Fisch in unseren Kisten.
 Am 29.04. verhinderte starker Wind und Wellengang die Ausfahrt. Bei „Ententeichwetter“ ging es am frühen Morgen des 30.04. weiter, bis gegen 11.30 Uhr konnten wir, nach intensiven Befischen der Kanten im Bereich von DW 55, wieder keinen Maßigen ( von uns auf 45 cm gesetzt) verhaften. Am Nachmittag kam dann die ersten Maßigen an Bord und die Stimmung verbesserte sich schlagartig.
 Die Ausfahrt vom 01.05. musste dann mit geringem Fangerfolg  gegen 11.00 Uhr abgebrochen  werden , da Wind und Wellen wieder stark zunahmen und den ganzen Tag andauerten.
 Am frühen Morgen des 02.05. machten wir, vor der Heimfahrt, noch einmal eine 3 stündige Ausfahrt, die wieder von starkem Wellengang und geringen Fangerfolg begleitet war.
 Gegen 12.30 Uhr mussten wir mit der Feststellung, dass auf LL die Fische nicht gerade ins Boot springen, die Heimfahrt antreten, die reibungslos verlief, so dass wir gegen 22.30 Uhr, mit quasi leeren Kühltaschen, wieder zu Hause ankamen.
 Während unseres Aufenthaltes waren fast alle IBI-Boote unterwegs, das Filetierhaus war aber meist verwaist, so dass wir vermuten, dass auch ein Großteil der anderen Sportsfreunde keine großen Fänge gemacht haben.
 Am 01.05. führte ein Norddeutscher Angelverein auf den drei großen Kuttern ein Vereinsangeln mit Naturködern durch. Bei der großzügigen Vermaßung auf dem Parkplatz  trauten wir unseren Augen nicht, als wir feststellen, dass der überwiegende Fang aus Dorschen zwischen 38 und 42 cm bestand. Auf unserer Frage hin, was man denn mit solchen Babydorschen will, bekamen wir die erboste Antwort, dass sie doch das Mindestmaß erfüllen würden.  
 Der Verein bestand nicht aus den sonst so viel gescholtenen osteuropäischen Angelfreunden.[FONT=Courier New, monospace] [/FONT]Für die vielen Jugendlichen-Mitglieder war dies kein Paradebeispiel mit dem Umgang und der Zunkunft eines unseres Lieblingsfisches!!!


 Wir waren einstimmig der Meinung, dass wir lieber mit leeren Taschen nach Hause fahren und die „ Kleinen „ im nächsten Jahr als gute Küchendorsche fangen wollen.
 Trotz der mageren Fangausbeute hatten wir einen schönen und erholsamen Aufenthalt in Spodsbjerg, die Planungen für das nächste Jahr sind im Gange.  
 Vielleicht ergeben sich im Laufe des Jahres ja noch wertvolle Tipps im Forum, die uns dann einen größeren Fangerfolg ermöglichen.


----------



## Mario Goetza (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

[Am 01.05. führte ein Norddeutscher Angelverein auf den drei großen Kuttern ein Vereinsangeln mit Naturködern durch. Bei der großzügigen Vermaßung auf dem Parkplatz trauten wir unseren Augen nicht, als wir feststellen, dass der überwiegende Fang aus Dorschen zwischen 38 und 42 cm bestand. Auf unserer Frage hin, was man denn mit solchen Babydorschen will, bekamen wir die erboste Antwort, dass sie doch das Mindestmaß erfüllen würden. 
Der Verein bestand nicht aus den sonst so viel gescholtenen osteuropäischen Angelfreunden.Für die vielen Jugendlichen-Mitglieder war dies kein Paradebeispiel mit dem Umgang und der Zunkunft eines unseres Lieblingsfisches!!!


Wir waren einstimmig der Meinung, dass wir lieber mit leeren Taschen nach Hause fahren und die „ Kleinen „ im nächsten Jahr als gute Küchendorsche fangen wollen.
Trotz der mageren Fangausbeute hatten wir einen schönen und erholsamen Aufenthalt in Spodsbjerg, die Planungen für das nächste Jahr sind im Gange. 
Vielleicht ergeben sich im Laufe des Jahres ja noch wertvolle Tipps im Forum, die uns dann einen größeren Fangerfolg ermöglichen.[/QUOTE]
#6#6#6

Da kann ich nur 100% zustimmen


----------



## tkuhk (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hornhecht ist schon da,beißt aber sehr zaghaft.Wenn das rote Boot läuft ist es ein super Teil.Ansonsten bekommt man jetzt kein Boot mehr auf LL.
Es ist Hochsaison.

Wünsche allen die jetzt hochfahren maximale Erfolge.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Oli74 schrieb:


> Moin Heringsfetzen 04,
> 
> wenn du 2 Wochen bleibst immer gerne, reisemit meinen Jungs am 02.06. in Spodsbjerg an!
> 
> Gruß OLI


  Schade da fahren wir leider wieder nach Hause


----------



## carlsberg (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute habe die neue K&K gelesen und bin auf den bericht von den Plattfisch imitationen gestossen.Hat die teile schonmal jemand getestet?? gibt es die überhaupt unter 400 gramm?? oder besser gesagt ist das was für LL??


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

die zähle ich auch fast schon....09.06.2012 - 05.00 Uhr

Noch 25,74 Tage, oder 617,73 Stunden.....ich liebe diese Countdown App.


----------



## Tommek83 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

schönen guten tag

kann mir vllt. einer sagen was so ein boot ungefähr verbraucht bei normaler fahrt?nicht das wir uns erschrecken#q 5,30 Meter Steuerstandboot mit 30 PS Tohatsu EFI 4 Takter....bin über jede auskunft dankbar

gruß thomas


----------



## tkuhk (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Tommek83

Der Motor ist ein Einspritzer,also sehr sparsam wenn du nicht ständig Vollgas fährst.
Hatte auch mal einen 30 PS Viertakter,allerdings noch mit Vergaser und der war schon sparsam.

Guck mal hier:http://www.aussenborder-markt.de/aussenborder/tohatsu/test-tohatsu-30.pdf

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ZiggyStardust (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kommste auch mit zurecht... Problem ist nur Liegeplatz.... Bagenkop...
Die guten Fangplätze sind im Süden und auf der Ostseite in Nähe der Fahrrinne.... also pro Tag ca. 1,5h Fahrzeit drauf rechnen...

Ziggy


----------



## Lockenfrosch (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir haben unsere Dorsche auch westlich von Bagenkop gefangen, die respektieren manchmal von Anglern festgelegte Hotspots einfach nicht , die bösen Fische) ) Bevor du jeden Tag ne Menge Sprit vergurkst, guck dich ruhig erst mal in der näheren Umgebung um, da schwimmt oft mehr Fisch, als man vermutet.


----------



## lsski (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Gädda-Basti schrieb:


> hey danke für eure tips! wir sind, was dorschangeln und meeresangeln betrifft, fast unerfahren... worauf sollten wir denn so achten und was wären gute angelpätze eurer meinung nach??? echolot ist natürlich vorhanden...
> steil abfallende kanten oder sandiger boden??? oder habt ihr sogar ein paar gute gps-daten für mich per PN???
> Danke euch!#6



auf den Sandbänken liegen die Platten gestapelt.
Wir haben die Mundschnüre vom Boot aus nur max 20cm damit sich die Fische besser Haken meistens vom Driftenden Boot sind dubletten drinn..... Drei Haken währen zu fiel......
Auch haben wir Später nur Seeringel-Wurm-Stückchen auf die Haken gesteckt.
Geht auch und es gab weniger fehlbisse.

Echolot ist prima nur einen GPS PLOTTER würde ich nicht Missen wollen Damit kannste eine Drift neben die andere Legen.....

Vor, Über, Hinter, Steilabfallende Kanten sind meisten Fische.
PS Wittlinge sind Lecker.


----------



## Trollvater (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hay Gädda Bastie 

Ich denke Ihr solltet so leicht wie eben möglich fischen,dabei ist es oft Geschmacksache ob Pilker oder  Gummifisch oder Systeme.
Wichtig,weil sich eigentlich ständig alles im Bezug auf Fischstandorte ändert
( Temperatur-Luft + Wasser ,Strömung ) und das verhalten der Ortsansässigen Berufsfischer,ist es unbedingt nötig vor Ort alle nur möglichen Info.Quellen zu nutzen.
Wichtig ist auch richtig Hinzuschauen was machen die Anderen und wo fischen die.
Aus dem kl. Baelt kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen.
Wir Rückten an ,wie in Norwegen dicke Schnur und schwere Pilker.
Wir fuhren mit einem Dänen zum Fischen und der fing innerhalb von 1,5Std. 10 massige Dorsche und wir nicht zu 3. einen.Darauf hin klärte er uns auf.
Die starke Strömung macht es notwendig sehr dünne Schnüre zu verwenden und dann kommt man auch mit 60gr. zum Grund.
In diesem Urlaub ( es war auf Fühnen, Strieb hieß der Ort ) hatten wir unser Angelverhalten Angepasst. es wurden kl. Pilker gekauf :Blau/silber und grün/silber und geflochtene Schnur 0,15 .
Was soll ich sagen: Es war die Befreiung.Wir fingen wie Verückt.
Der Vermieter klärte uns auf das er mit Sportsfreunden auch alles Angler als Taucher im kl. Baelt das Verhalten der spez.Dorsche getestet hätten und so auf die besten Lösungen kamen.Du kannst mir glauben diesen einen Angeltag mit dem Dänen der hat sich tief eingeprägt.Wir fischen nur noch leicht.
Gummi ,System und Pilker .
Gruß Trollvater


----------



## Snakemen (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nochmal ne kurze Frage an die Veteranen hier:

Gibt es zufällig (für Faule ) eine Tabelle mit den Koordinaten der "Klassiker-Hotspots" ?

Interessant wären hier sowohl Bagenkop als auch Spodsbjerg. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## harryparske (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo
Ich fahre Ende Juni das erste mal für 14 Tage nach Langeland.(Bagenkop )
Wo bekomme ich Watt.-und Seeringelwürmer auf der Insel ?
Kann man auch mit Fischfetzen angeln (Steinbutt und andere Platte)??
Vieleicht kann mir jemand einige markante Punkte zum angeln nennen?
Egal ob Dorsch Wittling oder Platte,Hauptsache man muss nicht erst 1,5 Std. mit dem Boot fahren.
Gruss Harry


----------



## tkuhk (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wattis und Ringler bekommst du direkt am Hafen ,beim Angelladen von "Haus und Boot".Habe ja mit "H.und B."fertig,aber der Angelladen ist wirklich gut.Liegt wahrscheinlich an Ulf,der den Laden betreibt.
Kompetent,sachkundig und angelt auch wirklich selbst.Er hat selbst auch mal Kutter gefahren,kann dir bestimmt wertvolle Tipps geben wo du hin mußt.

Hat jemand in Bagenkop das gelbe Haus von "Sonne und Strand"gemietet ?Direkt am Wasser,150m links vom Hafen,75-1503.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Oli74 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kann ich eigendlich auch selber Wattwürmer " plümpern" in der Nähe von Spodsbjerg?


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi ich würde lieber angeln gehen,bevor ich die Zeit bei der Wurmjagd vergeude.Ich wollte mir das auch mal antun, bin jedoch von den Gedanken wieder abgekommen.


----------



## Oli74 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hab das früher eigendlich immer gemacht, allerdings war das weiter im Norden und an der Ostküste Außerdem haben wir uns extra einen " Stampfer" zusammengeschweißt. Also, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, würde ich das gerne ausprobieren.Es geht doch nichts über soeinen frischen Wattwurm.

Gruß OLI


----------



## harryparske (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo
Sorry habe mich mit dem Hafen vertan!!!
Nicht Bagenkop im Süden sondern Lohals im Norden.
Kann mir jemand dafür Tipps geben???
Gruss Harry


----------



## pau (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



tkuhk schrieb:


> Hallo Tommek83
> 
> er hat zwei davon,vielleicht habt ihr ja "Glück".Das was noch läuft zieht zwar eine Rauch-oder Dampfwolke hinter sich her,lief aber noch.
> Wenn ihr "unser"gebucht hattet wird er euch 3 Tage vorher ein 5,20 m Boot mit 40 PS Yamaha 2-Takt anbieten.Wir fanden es zu klein für uns und der Spritverbrauch wäre wohl auch etwas hoch.
> ...




du bist ja ein ganz schlauer,so ein richtiger knaller


----------



## pau (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich fahre im jahr zwei mal nach LL,immer zu Morten.

ich kann nichts sagen,war immer ok.

das rutermachen von HuB find ich nicht gut,

meine erfahrung ist,war da mal was nicht ganz so,wurde das 

sofort in ordnung gebracht.

ich fuehle mich da gut aufgehoben,fange meine fische,und

freue mich jetzt schon auf den sommer,wieder bei morten 

ich habe im august wieder s23 fuer 14 tage,und ein boot

im hafen wieder ein 30ps steuerstandboot.

gruesse aus luechtringen


----------



## Multe (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich denke, Fangmeldungen sind im Moment mehr gefragt.
Gestern war mal wieder so ein SUPERTAG vor Spodsbjerg. Es wurden sehr gute Dorsche gefangen u.a. auch eine* Doublette von 11 + 13kg*.
Jungs macht weiter so.
Gruß Multe


----------



## patrik41 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dann hattest Du Glück!
Viele hatten aber schon eine Menge Pech!
Grüße aus der Meisterstadt:vik:















pau schrieb:


> ich fahre im jahr zwei mal nach LL,immer zu Morten.
> 
> ich kann nichts sagen,war immer ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## pau (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

das kann ich mir so gar nicht vorstellen

ueber die jahre bekommt man ja das eine und andere so mit

ich habe nichts zu beanstanden

was ich so gesehen habe,manche benehmen sich auch ganz

schoen krass

gehen mit den booten um ,wie die sau

aber wie gesagt,mein einblick sind drei wochen im jahr

eine woche mai und zwei wochen im sommer

gruesse


----------



## tkuhk (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Pau,

unterlasse bitte diese Beleidigungen.

>_du bist ja ein ganz schlauer,so ein richtiger knaller<_

Das AB-Forum ist dazu da,um Erfahrungen auszutauschen.Positive wie auch Negative.Wenn du nur gute Erfahrungen mit HuB gemacht hast,dann ist das schön für dich.
Wenn jemand mit diesem Anbieter aber negative Erfahrungen hat,solltest du dieses auch akzeptieren und nicht gleich gegen den Verfasser schießen.

_P.S.Entschuldige_ _*Multe *das ich dein Thema noch mal zweckentfremdet habe,wollte es damit aber auch abschließen._

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tommek83 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

guten morgen an alle....nur noch 42Std. .......LL wir kommen....:vik:

gruß thomas


----------



## Tommek83 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wie sehen eigentlich die chancen aus vom strand aus zu angeln?unser häusschen liegt nähmlich direkt am strand von bukkemose...wir haben nähmlich vor mal abends zu gehen....


----------



## tkuhk (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

In Bukkemose kannst du gut Brandungsangeln,gibt aber meißt nur kleine Platte und Dorsche.Auch mit der Spinnrute in die Dunkelheit reinangeln bringt bestimmt einige Dorsche,und macht richtig Spaß.
Leichte Spinnrute(bis 50gr) und Mefoblinker 15-25gr fangen gut.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tommek83 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

danke für deine antwort....ist denn ne wathose erforderlich?;+


----------



## tkuhk (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wàre beim Landen des Fisches besser, wenn du mit leichtem Gerät angelst.Wenn du aber keine hast gehen auch Gummistiefel.Denke auch an die Kopf-oder Taschenlampe.


----------



## Multe (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

captain+cola müsst ihr aber viel mitnehmen, bei dem Wetter, das sie ab Dienstag gemeldet haben.


----------



## Tommek83 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

jo basti und ich natürlich den ouzo+cola...hey klaus kann doch wahrscheinlich mit,dass entscheidet sich in einer stunde!!!ich rufe dich dann aber an du musst dann aber auch mal an dein telefon gehen....sollen wir die box dann noch drauf machen?besser wäre es,oder?wie soll denn das wetter werden?|uhoh:


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Gädda-Basti schrieb:


> noch 10 stunden bis zur abfahrt
> :vik::vik::vik:



Du Hast es gut....ich hab noch 3 Wochen...


----------



## Finessa S70 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten Tag an alle LLer !

Ich lese bei euch sehr viel und finde es echt klasse was hier geschrieben wird. wir das sind meine freundin mit kind und kegel fahren zum zweitenmal auf LL und das diesesmal für 2 wochen 28.07.12- 11.08.11 auf die insel. letztes jahr war es nur eine woche zum testen mit den kindern und was soll ich schreiben, wir mußten die kinder vom boot und von der insel los eisen :q:q. ich zähle auch schon die wochen grins und warte darauf das es in stunden gezählt werden kann.
ich wünsche allen die auf LL sind bzw. noch fahren sehr schönes wetter und wenig wind vor allem ein dickes.... Petri Heil


----------



## Multe (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

HEUTE war wieder ein SUPERTAG. Eine Gruppe Holländer hatte alleine *6 Dorsche über einem Meter*.:vik: Der schwerste Dorsch hatte *um die 17kg*. 
Nächste Woche soll das Wetter ja zum Glück noch besser werden und laut DMI wird es nun auch nicht so windig wie sie gestern erst geschrieben haben.
Für alle, die jetzt nach Spodsbjerg fahren, die besten Voraussetzungen.#6
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*N**EUE WEBCAM* im Hafen Spodsbjerg. Ab sofort sind die 3 neuen Webcams ONLINE.
http://www.spodsbjerghavn.dk/?vm=29026
So könnt ihr jederzeit sehen, was im Hafen abgeht.


----------



## Ines (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey, das sind ja mal tolle Kameras! Danke für den Spodsbjerg-Link! #6


----------



## Multe (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wenn man da mal einen richtig dicken Dorsch gefangen hat, kann man mit  dem Handy die Kumpels zu Hause anrufen - den Dorsch in die Webcam halten  - und die Jungs so richtig neidisch machen. :c#d:r


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



> HEUTE war wieder ein SUPERTAG. Eine Gruppe Holländer hatte alleine 6 Dorsche über einem Meter. Der schwerste Dorsch hatte um die 17kg.



Ja die will ich auch....hoffe echt, dass wir gutes Wetter kriegen!


----------



## gelo1 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
Koffer sind gepackt, Ruten sind auch bereit. In 8 Stunden gehts los nach LL.
hoffe wir haben gutes Wetter und was noch wichtiger ist, wir haben gute bisse.
Gruß
Gelo1
PS. Falls wir in unserer Hütte Internet haben , gebe ich mal einen Status ab


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

gutes Stichwort....wie ist das eigentlich auf der Insel mit öffentlichen Access Points?


----------



## engelhai (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Will ja eigentlich nicht auf die Euphoriebremse treten, aber komme gerade von Langeland zurück und es war eine ganz miese Woche.  7 Tage auf der Insel - 5 Ausfalltage bei Windstärken bis 8 :c. Was natürlich viele Leihbootfahrer nicht davon abhielt übelste Kapriolen in der wilden See zu schlagen.
Heute morgen war es endlich halbwegs windstill und wir haben bis Mittag das ganze Bermuda Dreieck abgeklopft - Ergebnis : Haufenweise Kleindorsch und ganze 3 vernünftige Dorsche zum Mitnehmen bei einer tierischen Südströmung.
Dann am Nachmittag schon wieder Südwestwind, so das die Rückfahrt wieder zum wilden Ritt wurde.
Leider scheint so ein Wetter viele dazu zu inspirieren wirklich alles zu verhaften was irgendwie eine Flosse hat. Ist mir dieses Mal besonders aufgefallen.
Übrigens , die Holländer hatten natürlich auch das entsprechen grosse und seetaugliche Boot um bei dem Wetter rauszukommen. Mit den Leihbooten war es in den letzten Tagen grob fahrlässig bis zur Fahrrinne zu fahren.#q
Vieleicht haben ja die Kollegen nächste Woche mehr Glück mit dem Wetter, wir haben jedenfalls so wenig Fisch mit nach Hause gebracht wie noch nie.
Nächstes Mal wird alles besser.......;+


----------



## Multe (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wenn ich ein Boot miete, dann gilt das von Samstag - Samstag. Auch wenn ich dann nur 1 oder 2 Tage rausfahre, so gilt der Mietpreis für die *ganze* Woche !!!! Wenn Nikolaj so kulant ist und dir noch 10l Benzin und die Versicherung erlässt, kannst du doch nicht rummeckern.
Nikolaj ist doch ein Klassekerl, immer hilfsbereit und hat für jeden ein offenes Ohr. Wo bekommt man heute noch solch ein Service ??


----------



## merlo (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Boot miete, dann gilt das von Samstag - Samstag. Auch wenn ich dann nur 1 oder 2 Tage rausfahre, so gilt der Mietpreis für die *ganze* Woche !!!! Wenn Nikolaj so kulant ist und dir noch 10l Benzin und die Versicherung erlässt, kannst du doch nicht rummeckern.
> Nikolaj ist doch ein Klassekerl, immer hilfsbereit und hat für jeden ein offenes Ohr. Wo bekommt man heute noch solch ein Service ??


 
Ganz genau MULTE, deinen Angaben kann ich zu 100 % zustimmen. Auch ich bin ein langjähriger Kunde von Nikolaj, noch nie gab Nikolaj zu irgend welchen Klagen Anlass. Freundlichkeit, Zuvorkommenheit, Kulanz und Grosszügigkeit stehen bei IBI Bootsverleih nicht nur auf dem Papier, sondern werden gelebt. Weiterer Kommentar in dieser Sache erübrigt sich!!


----------



## Multe (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Pass einmal auf - Nikolaj hat *dir* sogar noch Leute gesucht, die bei dir mitfahren konnten, damit es für dich alleine nicht so teuer wird und nun meckerst du hier noch rum.
Wenn du die 5 Tage hättest einzeln bezahlen ( Tagespreis *115.-* € ) müssen, wäre es noch viel teurer gekommen, denn der Wochenpreis betrug 440.-€ 
 Ich vestehe nicht was das hier soll.
Gruß Multe


----------



## merlo (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Pass einmal auf - Nikolaj hat *dir* sogar noch Leute gesucht, die bei dir mitfahren konnten, damit es für dich alleine nicht so teuer wird und nun meckerst du hier noch rum.
> Wenn du die 5 Tage hättest einzeln bezahlen ( Tagespreis *115.-* € ) müssen, wäre es noch viel teurer gekommen, denn der Wochenpreis betrug 440.-€
> Ich vestehe nicht was das hier soll.
> Gruß Multe


 
*AHA !! Das ist also Faktum*, "man (sprich Nikolaj) hilft und wird dann noch mehr oder weniger angeschwärzt". Das hat Nikolaj auf Grund der Fakten nun wirklich nicht verdient! Ich zweifle keinen Moment an den Angaben von MULTE (er wird seine Abklärungen sicher minutiös getätigt haben) und muss hier nochmals mit aller Deutlichkeit festhalten: Was soll das Mario Goetza ????


----------



## carlsberg (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also ich bin auch stamm Kunde von Nikolaj .schon sehr lange , noch nie Probleme mit ihm gehabt. Kann mir auch nie vorstellen das er da keinem entgegen kommt.


----------



## carlsberg (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So und jetzt wieder tolle berichte. Und tolle Fotos bitte


----------



## lsski (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> So und jetzt wieder tolle berichte. Und tolle Fotos bitte




Bilder ??? Ein Fromer wunsch nur wie geht das du kannst mir es bestimmt erklären #h


----------



## murgtäler (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So eine Woche Lohals ist zu Ende.
Als erstens haben noch nie so ein tolles sauberes Haus und
Boot angetroffen wie dieses mal dafür danke an die Mädels
die den Laden schmeisen, jeden Abend bekamen wir ein SMS
mit den Windberichten für den nächsten Tag.
Da fängt das Problem schon an Samstag kein rauskommen,
West Wind stärke 6. Sonntag war ok also früh raus und ab an die Brücke ca. 10 Boote dort, ich habe keinen gesehen der was gefangen hat, wir natürlich auch nicht.
Montag auf nach Omö alle Tonnen angefahren nicht ein Dorsch dafür aber ein Schleppnetzfischer der fleisig seine Runden drehte.Dienstag Plan B Seeringelwürmer eingepackt,
wenn die Dorsche nicht wollen mal schauen was die Platten machen,was soll ich sagen von 50 Fischen hatte eine mal
Maß. Mittwoch u. Donnerstag kein rauskommen aus Lohals
Sturm. Freitag letzter Tag 4 Uhr raus ab an die Frack Tonne,
siehe da die ersten Dorsche aber alle Minis das Echolot zeigte Fischschwärme also Plan C Heringsvorfach raus und siehe da wir fingen 80 Heringe hat Spass gemacht zum schluss noch 8 schöne Schollen das wars.
Fazit im Moment keine Dorsch auser Minis in Lohals
aber eine schöne Woche Urlaub verbracht nächstes Jahr doch wieder Norwegen.
Alle die noch hochfahren ein kräftiges Petri Heil
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## spodsbjerg64 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL- Freunde!

Bin mit meiner Angelgruppe (7 Personen) auch wieder zurück aus LL.
Ich kann dem Bericht von engelhai nicht viel hinzufügen. Die See / der Wind war nicht unbedingt unser Freund. Wir hatten etwas mehr Glück mit dem Fisch, so dass sich eine 100l Box zu 3/4 füllte (Dorsch und Platte). Gemessen an der Personenzahl könnt ihr euch aber ausrechnen, dass es nicht ein super Fangergebnis wurde. In der Woche lag unser Top-Dorsch bei 82cm. Der Freitag (ganz früh) hatte uns nochmal ca.25 Dorsche (50- 60cm) geschenkt. Zu den Platten ist zu sagen, dass wir ne Hand voll mit über 40cm landen konnten. Diese hatten schon etwas auf der Brust. An sonsten, bei denen in den über 30ern musste man auswählen.

Allen, die jetzt fahren, viel Glück mit dem Wind und gute Fänge!!!
Wichtig ist, dass wir immer etwas Spass dort oben haben und gesund wieder nach Hause kommen!

LG an alle


----------



## dorschii :) (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo an alle  
wie sieht es denn nun wirklich aus mit den Dorschen momentan auf LL  
Viele schreiben sie würden sehr schlecht fangen anderen fangen super #c
Wir wollen wohl über Pfingsten 5 Tage hoch  
ICH freue mich schon auf dicke Fische und hoffentlich Schönes Wetter :q.
Wer ist denn noch alles auf der Insel über Pfingsten #h? 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bei mir gehts am Freitag auch endlich los,ich hoffe wir haben gutes Wetter bzw wenig Wind.Ich habe gelesen das man Dorsche im Moment vom Ufer aus fangen kann.Kann das jemand bestätigen?Fahre nach Spodsberge wo soll ich da zum blinkern hin bzw um was für welche Uhrzeit?Wie schauts mit Mefo aus sind diese auch noch in Ufernähe?

 Danke im vorraus


----------



## Multe (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das waren nur 2 von 6 Dorschen, die über einen Meter hatten. Gefangen vor Spodsbjerg von einem Holländer am letzten Freitag.#d


----------



## engelhai (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



murgtäler schrieb:


> So eine Woche Lohals ist zu Ende.
> Fazit im Moment keine Dorsch auser Minis in Lohals
> aber eine schöne Woche Urlaub verbracht nächstes Jahr doch wieder Norwegen.
> Alle die noch hochfahren ein kräftiges Petri Heil
> Mfg murgtäler


Kann ich dem Murgttäler nur zustimmen.Nächstes Jahr wieder Norwegen! Für mich lohnt sich die Anreise kaum, da ich die Fangergebnisse hier vor meiner Haustür in der Ostsee allemal auch habe. 
Ausserdem hat sich der Angeltourismus auf Langeland derart stark entwickelt das man schon Wartezeiten an der Slipanlage hat und nach dem Slippen nicht einmal einen Platz für den Trailer bekommt weil alles mit Kleinbussen zugeparkt ist.#d


----------



## Greenhorn (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



engelhai schrieb:


> Kann ich dem Murgttäler nur zustimmen.Nächstes Jahr wieder Norwegen! Für mich lohnt sich die Anreise kaum, da ich die Fangergebnisse hier vor meiner Haustür in der Ostsee allemal auch habe.
> Ausserdem hat sich der Angeltourismus auf Langeland derart stark entwickelt das man schon Wartezeiten an der Slipanlage hat und nach dem Slippen nicht einmal einen Platz für den Trailer bekommt weil alles mit Kleinbussen zugeparkt ist.#d



Hallo Engelhai,

ein interessantes Posting.

Erstmal vorab, Du sprichst Norwegen an... wir fahren dieses Jahr nach Norwegen, das ist natürlich wirklich ein anderes Angeln.

Deine Aussage zum Vergleich Kiel und Langeland finde ich allerdings sehr überraschend. Ich würde von Kiel aus nur genauso gut fangen wie vor Langeland, wenn ich mit dem Boot die 40 km hochfahren würde...  

Wenn Du Deinen Fang bei wirklich bescheidenen Wetterbedingungen auf Langeland mit guten Bedingungen von Kiel aus vergleichst, dann mag das ja sein. Bei vergleichbaren Bedibgungen fangen wir vor Langeland viel mehr und größere Dorsche als von Kiel aus. Und zwar immer, wenn ich die letzten 6 Jahre vergleiche.

Vielleicht hängt das auch davon ab wie gut man sich wo auskennt und wir können uns gegenseitig ein paar Tips geben. würd mich freuen.

Noch ein kurzer Kommentar zu Murgtäler bzgl. Lohals. Ich war schon ganz gespannt auf die Meldung, weil ich die Gewässerkarte, wenn man um die Spitze in den Belt fährt, ganz vielversprechend finde.
Ich war noch nie da oben und ohne Erfahrung kann man auch leicht mal am Fisch vorbeiangeln. Deshalb finde ich es ganz nett hier im Board, dass man z.B. Für die Gebiete vor Spodsbjerg Tips von netten Leuten bekommen kann. 
Für das Gebiet im Süden scheint ja auchbein guter Austausch stattzufinden.

Allen noch eine gute Saison auf unserer schönen Insel.

Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## engelhai (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Hallo Engelhai,
> 
> ein interessantes Posting.
> 
> ...


----------



## McPou (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey alle zusammen,

sind auch zurück aus LL. Bericht reich ich morgen nach. Hey Multe weist du wo die diese Klopfer her holen? Wir fahren nun seit fast 8 Jahren rauf und haben noch keinen Dorch über 10Pfund auf die Schuppen gelegt. Gruß Frank


----------



## murgtäler (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Greenhorn,
zum Thema um Lohals rum sieht sehr viel versprechend aus,dass sieht auf der Karte auch so aus haben an der 40 u.41 Tonne geangelt an der Fracktonne ausser Minis nichts.
Auch am Omösund nichts, was erstaunlich war keine Pilker oder Gummis abgerissen also auch keine Muschelbänke oder
ähnliches mein Eindruck fast überall die gleiche Struktur am Boden anderst an der Brücke da bekommst du Hänger da hat es auch Muscheln aber trotzdem nichts, glaube mir am Fisch vorbei gefischt habe wir nicht es war einfach kein Dorsch da.
Deshalb muss ich Multe recht geben, von Lohals wirst du hier zum Thema Fisch nichts finden, Urlaub kannst du da machen keine Frage tolle Häuser Boote aber eben im Moment kein Fisch letztes Jahr muss es besser gewesen sein laut Aussage
von Einheimischen aber am besten selbst hinfahren und Erfahrung sammeln.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Platti (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mal ein Punkt oder ein Komma - man könnte es glatt lesen. Ist aber wohl unmodern. Trotzdem dicke Fische

Platti


----------



## McPou (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So wie versprochen mein Bericht nach einer Woche Spodsbjerg. Am Samstag 12.05.2012 anreise, erstmal Schlüssel für Haus geholt und die Hütte eingeräumt. Super Ferienhaus direkt in Spodsbjerg da gibt es nichts zu meckern. Allerdings der Service von Novasol war dieses Jahr nicht so toll. Wir hatten einen geplatzten Wasserschlauch und hatten kein Warmwasser im Waschbecken, angerufen bei Novasol und die haben schnell jemanden vorbeigeschickt allerdings war das kein Fachmann sondern nur jemand der sich das ding angeschaut hat. Dann Anruf von Novasol wird heute mittag ausgetauscht, dachte ich ok guter service, allerdings kamm die ganze Woche niemand. #c Sonntag erste Ausfahrt rechts hoch grüne Tonne. Gute Fische gefangen insgesamt 31 Stück von 45-80cm wir haben unser Maß beim Dorsch auf 45cm hochgesetzt der Rest ging wieder zurück. Montag-Donnerstag kaum normales Fischen möglich, da zu viel Wind und die Fische wahren wie weg. Dann letzter Tag Freitag wieder gute Bedingungen und Siehe da Fische waren wieder anwesend insgesamt nochmal 32 Stück. Am Wrack südlich von Spodsbjerg. Die größten Fische hatten um die 4kg. Es war trotz allem ein schöner Urlaub auch wenn dieses Jahr die Wetterverhältnisse nicht so passten. :vik: 

Was zu beobachten war, das einige Dorsche mitnahmen da könnte ich platzen, jetzt hat man die Berufsfischer reguliert und nun Fangen einige "Angler" an das was Berufsfischer jahrelang getan haben alles mitzunehmen was an den Haken geht.|gr: Hier gehören viel mehr Kontrollen gemacht und hart durchgegriffen.

Zum Fischbestand ist zu sagen das dieser sicher immer mehr erholt aber das Wetter und die Strömungsverhältnisse müssen passen. Die meisten Fische wurden auf Gummi gefangen. Und nächstest Jahr werden wir auch endlich mal einen 10 Pfünder überlisten, hoffe ich doch. :g


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wie viele Leute seid ihr denn gewesen?
Hört sich ja so nicht schlecht an.


----------



## McPou (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir waren 10 Mann, insgesamt hatten wir 97 Dorsche.


----------



## Multe (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

McPou, die dicken Dorsche waren zu dieser Zeit da - naja das nächste mal halt.
Gestern wurde schon wieder ein Dorsch von *+14kg *gefangen. Also Jungs, worauf wartet ihr noch.
gruß Multe


----------



## McPou (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja ich weis, aber wir haben Sie nicht gefunden bzw. waren die Dorsche Sonntags und Freitags da unter der Woche war allgemein net viel. Mein Vater fährt im September nochmal hoch mal schauen ob er einen ans Band kriegt.


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wie sind eigentlich die Öffnungszeiten vom Angelcentrum?

Und wird ein dänischer Angelschein sofort ausgestellt?

Den brauchen wir nämlich noch, wenn wir anreisen...


----------



## Multe (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej IKaRuS, wenn ihr ankommt hat Thomas schon offen und den Schein könnt ihr gleich bei ihm mitnehmen.


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das ist gut,....nicht dass wir im Stau stehen und Samstags zu spät kommen uind dann Samstag und Sonntag nicht aufs Wasser können. Das wäre schon ärgerlich.


----------



## Multe (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir fahren immer um Mitternacht los ( da hast du keine Probleme mit Staus), gehen in Flensburg frühstücken und in den Grenzshops einkaufen. So lassen wir den Urlaub gaaanz langsam angehen.


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mitternacht los und Flensburg frühstücken?
Woher kommst du denn?

Also ich hab bis Flensburg etwa 400km....wenn ich da nachts keinen Stau habe, bin ich in 2,5 Stunden da.


----------



## Multe (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_Also ich hab bis Flensburg etwa 400km....wenn ich da nachts keinen Stau habe, bin ich in 2,5 Stunden da.                                                                                                __________
und ich brauche 4,5 Std. bis Hamburg und dann kommt ja noch der Rest hinzu..


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hat zufällig jemand die letzten Tage Makrelen bei Spodsberge gefangen?


----------



## Oli74 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Einkaufen von "netten" Sachen im Grenzshop ist ja leider nicht oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## Multe (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Oli74 schrieb:


> Einkaufen von "netten" Sachen im Grenzshop ist ja leider nicht oder hat sich da was geändert?



NEIN, können NUR Skandinavier einkaufen. Die müssen auch ein Formular ausfüllen und ihren Pass vorlegen.:c


----------



## _Stealth_ (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So noch knapp 24 std dann gehts zum ersten mal nach LL.
Hab hier viel gelesen und bin echt gespannt.#:#:|jump:


----------



## danalf (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> NEIN, können NUR Skandinavier einkaufen. Die müssen auch ein Formular ausfüllen und ihren Pass vorlegen.:c



Multe,einkaufen kannst Du.Nur das Bier(Büchsen ohne Pfand)muss da bleiben.
Hilsen Lutz#h


----------



## shorty 38 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Oder Du bittest einfach im Grenzshop einem netten Skandinavier um Mithilfe beim Bierkauf. Einfach ihm das Geld geben und auf dem Parkplatz umladen. Sogar örtliche Angelläden besorgen Dir dort pfandfreies Bier. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na Stealth zählst auch schon die Minuten bis es losgeht?#h


----------



## _Stealth_ (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jaaaa.... :qHoffentlich fahren wir bald, kanns kaum noch erwarten.|wavey: wehe es gibt da keine Fische:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## gelo1 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo kommen gerade von LL zurück. Ich wollte mal unsere Fangstatistik abgeben (6 Personen mit 2 Boote).
1.Tag:
Fing super an, Rute ins Wasser und zack hatten wir 2 sehr gute Dorsche gefangen, beide auf Gummifisch.:q
Das was dann auch für die nächsten 5 Stunden#c.
 Wir haben alles ausprobiert. Gummi, Pilker mit oder ohne Hacken, Beifängen in verschiedenen Farben. Hat alles nichts genützt. Konnten noch 3 Dorsche rausgeholt. Im Hafen von Spodsbjerg noch mit anderen Angelern gesprochen. Habe auch alle nicht so gut gefangen. Wir waren übrigens am Sportplatz.
2.Tag:
Konnte leider nicht rausfahren, hatte Magenprobleme|uhoh:. Die Kollegen wollten diesmal zum Bermudadreieck fahren. Haben sie aber nicht gemacht. Gerade als sie losfahren wollten, kam unser Nachbar wieder in den Hafen und meinte, dass da draußen eine sehr starker Seegang wäre. Also haben sie beschlossen auf Platte zu gehen. Mäßiger Erfolg: ca. 10 Stück und viele kleine.
3.Tag:
Bei mir wieder alles gut#6. Neuer Versuch mit dem Bermudadreieck. Bei der ersten grünen Tonne haben wir es wieder abgebrochen. Seegang ohne Ende. Also Ersatzprogramm: Platte. Der Kollege vorne im Boote hat so gut gefangen, dass wir Ihn schon Überbord schmeissen wollten. Das zweite Boote hat auch gut gefangen so das wir am Ende 28 Platte hatten. Die Kleine und den Babydorsch haben wir wieder ausgesetzt.
4. und letzter Tag:
Nochmals auf zum Sportplatz. Die See sah vom Hafen auch sehr gut aus.
Aber ab dem gelben Turm wurde es dann doch wieder Rauher. Wor aber tapfer weiter. Aber Am Sportzplatz war so eine starke Drift, dass das angeln auf Dorsch keinen Spaß machte. Habe eine Dorsch gefangen. Also wieder Platte. Lief diesmal bei mir besser. Hatten am Ende wieder 25 Platte ohne die Kleinen.

Der Fang war dieses Jahr nicht so besonders, hat aber wie jedes Jahr trotzdem Spaß gemacht. In nächstem Jahr gehts ja wieder los.

Achja, das Wetter was sonst in Ordnung. Hatten halt Pech mit dem Wind der aus Ost 
bis NordOst kam.



Gruß
Gelo


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Habt ihr vom Boot aus auf Platte gefischt?

Bin da auch noch totaler Neuling....was habt ihr für Köder und Systeme genommen?

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Brandungsangeln auf Platte?
Da gibts ja so einige Stellen, aber wie sieht es aus, wenn ich aus der Ferienhaus-Siedlung südlich vom ort direkt geradeaus ans wasser gehe? 

Ist da auch was möglich?

Von den Google Earth Bildern her würde ich fast ja sagen, kenne mich aber wie gesagt dort nicht aus.


----------



## 30mike (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na unser erster Versuch war auch sehr mittelmäßig.
Gummifisch ist in diesem Jahr wohl ganz vorne.
Beim nächsten Versuch werden wir es auch damit versuchen.

*

*


----------



## autoglas (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Boardis am Freitag ist es endllllllich soweit,möchte dieses Jahr mal schleppen?bis der Tank leer ist!habe noch keine große Ahnung wie? wo? wann?,wäre dankbar für ein paar Infos


----------



## Rene161281 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Samstag gehts dann endlich los. Will hoffen das das Wetter sich hält und die dicken Dorsche auf uns warten. Irgendwie vermisse ich dieses Jahr sie ganzen tollen Fotos von den Fangerfolgen. Hoffe das liegt nur daran das keiner ne kamera dabei hatte


----------



## gelo1 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



IKaRuS1978 schrieb:


> Habt ihr vom Boot aus auf Platte gefischt?
> 
> Bin da auch noch totaler Neuling....was habt ihr für Köder und Systeme genommen?
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Brandungsangeln auf Platte?


Hallo, 
wir haben mit unseren Booten nördlich von Spodsbjerg aus geangelt. Höhe grüne Tonne in 5-8m tiefe. Als Montagen hatten hatten wir fertige Plattfischmontagen uns als Köder Würmer. Wir hatten auch alle möglichen Arten von Ruten an Bord.

Zum Thema Bandungsangeln kann ich auch nicht sagen. Das haben wir noch nie gemacht.

Viel Spaß noch auf LL

Gruß
Gelo1


----------



## rule270 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wenn wer Lust zu schnacken oder Angelfragen hat bin ab 03.06.12 in Buckemose, im Grottvey 14. Fahre ein Linder Boot
Troll steht dran.

Bis denn 
Petry Heil  |wavey:

Rudi


----------



## Cerebellum (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Rudi (rule270),ich bin auch ab 03.06. in Bukkemose, Brombaervaenget ich glaube Nr 2. 
Bin mit Freundin und Kind (20 Monate) da. vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Cerebellum (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

P.S. NF KW 286  ist mein Kennzeichen.


----------



## Tommek83 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo liebe langelandfreunde,

sind gestern wiedergekommen und für uns drei war es eine sehr erfolgreiche angelwoche!!!da wir alle drei zum erstenmal auf der ostsee fischen waren, war unsere ausbeute schon recht ordentlich....finde ich...wir haben insgesamt über 150 dorsche,35 hornhechte und ca. 20 platten gefangen#6...wir haben ja bei hausundboot gemietet und waren mit allem zufrieden...wir hatten ja schon unsere bedenken wegen den ganzen vorurteilen hier aber es war alles in ordnung...wir sind immer von bagenkop gefahren...so wünsche allen noch ein dickes petri heil....

gruß thomas


----------



## renegade1848 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gestern angekommen: Langeland = Sonnenland! So darf es bleiben! 

Dann noch gegen Abend mit den Blagen kurz zum Strand (wir sind in Ristinge) 'runter und aus Langeweile mal 50m hinausgewatet. Da hätte ich dann meinen ersten Hornhecht fast mit der Hand gefangen. Dachte, ich seh nicht richtig, aber da flitzten 8-10 Torpedos eine Armlänge an mir vorbei. Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass das da eine Ecke für die Brüder ist.

Morgen wird der Schein besorgt und dann wollen wir doch mal sehn... :q


----------



## engelhai (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> hallo liebe langelandfreunde,
> 
> sind gestern wiedergekommen und für uns drei war es eine sehr erfolgreiche angelwoche!!!da wir alle drei zum erstenmal auf der ostsee fischen waren, war unsere ausbeute schon recht ordentlich....finde ich...wir haben insgesamt über 150 dorsche,35 hornhechte und ca. 20 platten gefangen#6...wir haben ja bei hausundboot gemietet und waren mit allem zufrieden...wir hatten ja schon unsere bedenken wegen den ganzen vorurteilen hier aber es war alles in ordnung...wir sind immer von bagenkop gefahren...so wünsche allen noch ein dickes petri heil....
> 
> gruß thomas


 

In einer Woche 150 Dorsche? Da läuft bei mir aber das Kopfkino|uhoh:. 150 massige Dorsche werden nicht einmal die alten Hasen die den Belt kennen in einer Woche im Augenblick rauskriegen, und damit meine ich wirklich massige Fische. Wer wirklich noch ein wenig Naturbewustsein hat , nimmt keinen Dorsch unter 45 cm mit#d. Warten wir mal ab wie lange es dauert bis auch Dänemark wie Norwegen es schon vorgemacht hat Ausfuhrbeschränkungen für Seefisch beschliesst.:c


----------



## Tommek83 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ja das stimmt schon...wir haben ja auch nur 50 dorsche mitgenommen...wir sind ja keine räuber...das sind pro kopf 17 dorsche die woche und das finde ich ok....die anderen 100 schwimmen natürlich auch wieder...

gruß thomas


----------



## renegade1848 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nix aufregendes, aber da es meine ersten Fische auf Langeland waren: Gestern Abend in der Brandung vor Ristinge Klit 4 Platten gelandet. 2 davon hätte ich normal wieder zurückgesetzt, weil noch ziemlich lütte, aber die Viecher inhalieren die Seeringelwürmer ja komplett. Ist das immer so?


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



renegade1848 schrieb:


> weil noch ziemlich lütte, aber die Viecher inhalieren die Seeringelwürmer ja komplett. Ist das immer so?



Leider sehr häufig der Fall. Ich weiß gar nicht wie die den Haken samt Wurm überhaupt runter kriegen, aber Sie schaffen es einfach..


----------



## stiegl (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

so, samstag gehts los. langeland ich komme!!! :vik:
das ich ne kutterfahrt buchen kann weis ich schon. aber kann man sich auch ne angel mieten? |kopfkrat
ist denn noch einer von euch auf der insel? wär cool wenn man sich mal auf ein bierchen treffen könnte.

gruß stiegl


----------



## shorty 38 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ohne Angel nach Langaland|kopfkrat:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Lockenfrosch (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Samstag gehts nun endlich los, und passend zum Anreisetermin wird das Wetter mies, hab ich mir schon fast so gedacht, grummel|krach:


----------



## stiegl (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Ohne Angel nach Langaland|kopfkrat:q Gruß Shorty



hey shorty. ich bin ein süßwasserfischer und hab wahrscheinlich keine passende rute in der garage. 
werd mir auch keine für den kurztripp kaufen, die danach ungenutzt an der wand hängt.
sollte sich keiner finden, der eine antwort auf meine frage hat, dann werd ich eben nicht fischen. |gr: 

gruß stiegl


----------



## thomas-koch (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

auf dem kutter gibt es leihruten oder frag mal bei thomas im angelcenter


----------



## Multe (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Thomas hat solche Leihruten !!!


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Weiß jemand, ob man bei Novasol-Dansommer auch seine Schlüssel etwas früher bekommen kann?

Ich sehe gerade, dass da was von 15.00 - 18.00 Uhr steht. Da ist der Samstag ja schon rum.


----------



## Oli74 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Ikarus!

Gute Frage, wir haben nämlich genau das gleiche Problem und eigendlich wollten wir Samstag noch angeln gehen,wobei mir der Windfinder für Samstag bis zu 30 Knoten Wind ansagt:-(  Hoffendlich ändert sich das noch!
Hallo Stigl,
ja wir sind ab Samstag auf Langeland und freuen uns immer mal andere Leute kennenzulernen und natürlich auch ein Bier zutrinken.Allerdings mußt du noch mal erzählen, wo du auf Langeland bist, wir sind in Spodsbjerg, haben ein Haus von Novasol und fahren einen schwarzen A4 Kombi mit CUX Kennzeichen.
Und vielleicht kann mir ja doch jemand helfen, kann man in Spodsbjerg und/oder Umgebung Würmer "stampfen"?


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das ist ganz einfach. Samstags werden die Häuser gereinigt!
Da man nicht alle Häuser zusammen morgens reinigen kann, bekommt Novasol die Schlüssel erst im Laufe des Tages, deshalb ab 15.00 Uhr.
Wenn Du Glück hättest vielleicht etwas früher....

Gruß
Tom
ab 16.6. 2 Wochen vor Ort!!:vik:


----------



## stiegl (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin zusammen. 
wir haben das selbe problem. wir dürfen erst ab 16 uhr den schlüssel holen.
@ oli74: haben ein haus bei tranekaer, fahren nen blauen passat mit SOK.
bekommen unseren schlüssel in rudk- o mit strich durch-bing  

@ multe und thomas-koch: DANKE :m

ps: ab morgen sind die zander bei uns auf. da werd ich noch ma üben.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

zum Thema Schlüssel: 

Ich habe meinen Schlüssel IMMER z.T. weit vor 15 Uhr erhalten. Wir fahren nämlich immer recht früh los und sind zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr meist da. Also wenn das Haus vorher nicht aussieht wie ein Schlachtfeld, dann sind die Häuser i.d.R. bis Mittag fertig. Meist kriegen wir den Schlüssel mit dem Hinweis, wenn der Stromzettel nicht in der Küche liegt, dann das Haus bitte wieder verlassen und auf den Service warten....kam bei uns nie vor. 

Grüße aus Kiel

Nachtrag: Meine Erfahrungen beruhen auf die Anbieter Novasol und Dansommer...


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

KielerSprotte: Fährst du dann einfach zum Büro von denen und fragst nach, oder regelst du das irgendwie schon Tage vorher?


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich fahre direkt bei Ankunft zu Novasol, geb meine Reiseunterlagen ab und die gute Dame läuft direkt zum Schlüsselkasten. Wenn es sehr zeitig ist (12-13 Uhr) gibt Sie immer noch den Hinweis: "Eventuell ist der Servicemann noch vor Ort. Sollte niemand da sein, gehen Sie ins Haus und schauen ob der Stromzettel bereit liegt. Ist dies der Fall, ist das Haus fertig. Ist der Zettel noch nicht da, wieder raus und auf den Servicemann warten..."...

Wie gesagt, bei uns hat es immer gepasst, auch wenn das Haus vor uns belegt war...Novasol finde ich persönlich sehr angenehm in der Hinsicht. auch wenn mal Reklamationen nötig waren (kaputte Kaffeemaschine) wurde sofort eine neue ausgehändigt...

Wünsche einen schönen Urlaub und Petri Heil


----------



## Rene161281 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kann mir jemand mal bitte sagen wie die Häuser von Novasol so ausgesattet sind bezgl. Besteck, Töpfe, Pfannen, Kaffeemaschine, Toaster, und ganz wichtig Grill. Danke schon mal


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das ist ganz schwer zu sagen. Auch dort hab ich schon alles erlebt. Sprich, Haus für 4 Leute, aber Besteck für 10 und fast umgekehrt. 1x hatten wir keine Pfanne, wurde aber von Novasol geliefert. Grill hatten wir bisher immer, auch wenn die nicht immer 1A und sauber waren....#d...aber noch bissl Spüli konnt man damit auch grillen. Ich würde gerade was die Gartenmöbel etc angeht genau die Hausbeschreibung lesen und mich im Notfall darauf berufen bei Novasol und Co

Achso: richtige Toaster gibt es in DK nicht...;-) Man schiebt die Toast nicht in den Toaster, sondern legt die auf so ne Art Minigrill mit Heizstäben...Kaffeemaschine war immer vorhanden und auch soweit i.O.


----------



## Rene161281 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vielen Dank, das hat mir schon mal weiter geholfen. 2 Tage noch. Juhu


----------



## micha24 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo  wir fahren erst angeln ( ibi ist samstags schon ab 9 uhr am hafen  umziehen kann man sich dort auch im wc ) und holen den schlüssel erst kurz vor 18 uhr


----------



## MAAKMASTER (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Ohne Angel nach Langaland|kopfkrat:q Gruß Shorty




Hey Shorty,
Ohne Angel ??? ----Das kennt man ja von Dir garnicht, !!!
Warum hast du eigendlich alles Hingeworfen ( Berichte usw, ) War immer toll Deine Kompetenten Berichte zu Lesen,und für Tipps und Ratschläge warst Du auch immer ein Super Ansprechpartner. #6
Laß mal was von Dir Hören.
Gruss Willi


----------



## MAAKMASTER (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey IKaRuS;
Rufe vorher bei Novasol an,und Frage ob Das Haus Vor euch Belegt ist.
Wenn nicht kannst Du Glück haben, und Du kannst -----so ab 11-12 Uhr schon ins Haus.
Und nimm als Kleines Danke -Schön---den ( Meistens Frauen bei Novasol )
Frauen eine Flasche Aufgesetzten oder Sekt ect. mit.
So kannst Du die Sache  Vereinfachen, und hast immer einen Super Ansprechpartner--------nicht Vergessen Den Namen vom Ansprechpartner Aufzuschreiben.
Wünch Dir viel Petri-Heil für Dieses Jahr.
gruss Willi


----------



## NorgeFan_27 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, hier mal wieder ein kurzer Fangbericht. Wir waren vom 19.-26.5 auf Langeland. Boot bei Ibi und Haus von Novasol waren top. Die Sonne hat gar nicht mehr aufgehört zu scheinen. Wir sind auf der Insel aber noch recht neu und hatten nicht die ganz großen Erfahrungen aufzuweisen. Dafür haben wir aber doch den einen oder anderen Dorsch verhaften können. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass es auch noch mehr geworden wären, wenn wir bei weniger Wind öfter / weiter raus gekommen wären. Unsere gebuchte Kuttertour ist leider auch auf Grund des Windes ausgefallen. Dafür haben wir insbesondere am Strand von Vesteregn eine tolle Fischerei auf Hornhecht und überraschend gute Fänge auf Butt erlebt. Das entschädigt wenigstens etwas. Unterm Strich ein toller Urlaub mit etwas zu viel Wind und etwas zu wenig Dorsch. 

Neid an alle die noch fahren 

Freue mich aufs nächste Jahr


----------



## Rene161281 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Oh man, wenn ich mir meinen Countdown angucke, werd ich ganz nervös. Jetzt darf uns bloß das Wetter keinen Strich mehr durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das Wetter ist auch meine größte Sorge...sonst kann ja eigentlich fast nichts mehr schief gehen. 

Noch eine Woche, dann gehts los!


----------



## stiegl (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

neue lage-0 tage, nur noch 10 stunden yeah


----------



## Multe (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gestern war  wieder einmal Großfischtag vor Spodsbjerg. *15kg.* #6brachte der größte Dorsch bei Thomas im Angelcentrum auf die Waage.:vik:
Jungs, hoffentlich haltet ihr das noch die paar Stunden bis *Samstag* aus.:q:q:q
Mal sehen, wer die 20kg. - Marke in diesem Jahr knackt.
_Bestimmt die SCHWEIZER_.|sagnix
Gruß Multe


----------



## stiegl (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wenn das wetter und meine frau mitspielt, werd ich mich bestimmt mal daran versuchen. 
vielleicht verhilft mir ja das sagenumwogene anfängerglück.


----------



## Multe (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Stiegl, du solltest deine Frau mitnehmen, denn schau mal hier 
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/frauenpower-vor-langeland-3064.html
und hier
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/superfaenge-auf-langeland-im-maerz-2012-3135.html
was die "Damenwelt" im letzten Jahr gefangen hat. Da waren Frauen dabei, die vorher auch noch nie eine Angel in der Hand hatten.
Übrigens wurden auch noch Dorsche zwischen 7,5kg - 9,5kg gefangen.
Wird schon klappen bei dir. Ich wünsche dir auch so einen schönen Dorsch und natürlich schönstes Angelwetter.
Gruß Multe


----------



## XxBenexX (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gleich gehts los


----------



## Rene161281 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, wir sind dann auch gleich "on the Road"


----------



## renegade1848 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dann wünsche ich euch, daß sich der Wind hier bald mal ein bischen legt. Das Spinfischen vor Ristinge Hale habe ich gestern nach 'ner halben Stunde wieder aufgegeben, ging gar nicht. Bei Gulstav war's ein bischen besser, aber bei ablandigem Wind halten sich die MeFos wohl doch woanders auf.

Gute Fänge euch allen!


----------



## Oli74 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,
schöne Grüße aus Spodsbjerg.
Sind heute angekommen, super Haus von Novasol mit WiFi, tolles Boot von IBI, leider noch zu viel Wind um Dorsch zu angeln.
Morgen werden wir erstmal unter der Küste schauen was der Butt macht.
Fangmeldungen folgen

schöne Grüße OLI


----------



## beton1986 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Soo sorry :-( hnier endlich die fotos vom Langelandurlaub 28.4-12.5.12


----------



## ZiggyStardust (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die Bilder scheinen ein wenig groß geraten |supergri

Ziggy


----------



## beton1986 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

soooo nun passt es mit der größe =)


----------



## harryparske (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo
Ein dickes Petri Heil zu den Fischen.
Tolle Fotos (jetzt auch in der richtigen Grösse).
War bestimmt ein toller und erfolgreicher Angelurlaub
Gruss Harry


----------



## Multe (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*ENDLICH* - ist Thomas aus dem "Winterschlaf" erwacht und es gibt wieder aktuell die "Fänge der Woche"#6#6
http://www.angelcentrum.dk/index_angelcentrum.htm
schaut mal, was da alleine am 18.5. gewogen wurde !!!


----------



## Oli74 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin aus Langeland!
Heute starke Strömung, leider nur 4 maßige Dorsche und 12 Platten.
Eine Frage noch:
Große Tiefe/ große Fische d.h. ab 30 Meter ?
oder
ist es egal, man muß nur Glück haben.

Gruß OLI


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich hab auch noch mal ne Frage.

Gibt es auf den IBI Booten ein Gaff oder so? Oder müssen wir selbst daran denken?

Noch 5 Tage....


----------



## carlsberg (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi oli74 ich würde sagen ab 30 meter tiefe findet man die dicken dorsche und tiefer . klar das man auch in dieser tiefe normale dorsche fängt,aber wenn es mal richtig knallt dann kommt auch was dicke raus .

ikarus1978 ein gaff müsst ihr selber mitnehmen .#h|wavey:


----------



## Oli74 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ok danke für die Antwort, dann wollen wir morgen mal schauen was der Wind sagt!!


----------



## carlsberg (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hey oli ich drücke euch die daumen. das es mal langsam wird mit dem wind.laut wetter soll es bist dienstag abend so bleiben. und zaubert mal ein paar dicke aus dem wasser.#a#a


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

von wann bis wann kann man auf Langeland eigentlich auf >Heringsschwärme treffen? Ist jetzt schon ziemlich spät, oder?


----------



## Oli74 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schönen guten Abend aus Langeland!

Tag 2: Immernoch viel Wind und starke Strömung, keine richtige schöne Dorsche gefangen, dafür aber über 30 wirklich maßige( deutlich über Mindestmaß) gefangene Platten.
Morgen neuer Versuch auf Dorsch!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß OLI


----------



## Stefan W. (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Oli74 schrieb:


> Moin aus Langeland!
> Heute starke Strömung, leider nur 4 maßige Dorsche und 12 Platten.
> Eine Frage noch:
> Große Tiefe/ große Fische d.h. ab 30 Meter ?
> ...


Es kommt drauf an in welcher Tiefe sich die Nahrung der Dorsche
gerade aufhält. Es muß nicht immer tief sein.


----------



## Oli74 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten Morgen aus Langeland!

Nach einem windingen Dienstag ist es jetzt endlich Windstill!
Heute gehts auf Dorsch, drückt uns die Daumen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## renegade1848 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Impressionen...

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/ui427


----------



## steff68 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,
info an alle (die es noch nicht gewußt haben):
Seekarte von Langeland sowie ganz Dänemark (Norwegen sowieso) unter: http://gulesider.no/
Die Kachel "Kart" auswählen.
Die Kachel "Sjökart" wählen.
Das gesuchte Gebiet zoomen.

Viel Spaß

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

auf der Facebook Seite in meiner Signatur gibbet auch eine...


----------



## roofvisser (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Neue bilder auf mein site (75) von 2 bis 6 juni 2012.
Jetzt nog 3 tagen in Spodsbjerg bis 9 juni mit meine frau, mehr bilder nachtste woche mit ein fangbericht von diese woche.

http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-juni-2012


----------



## Multe (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Kees, sehr schöne Fische die ihr wieder gefangen habt. Oli74 kommt wohl im Moment nicht so ganz klar mit der Strömung.
ich wünsche euch noch eine schöne Zeit auf LL und wir sehen uns dann im August.
Gruß Walter


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wie verlässlich ist denn der Wetterbericht? Für nächste Woche sieht es ja echt besch**** aus und ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft, was ich überhaupt für Klamotten mitnehmen soll.


----------



## Multe (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Natürlich - *wasserdicht* - vom Wind her( bis auf Samstag) ist es doch ok und der Regen ...naja. Aber der Wetterdienst ist in DK genau so (*un*)zuverlässig. Die ändern manchmal die Vorhersagen 3x am Tag.
Gruß Multe


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Joa, weil sie ja für jeden Tag in der nächsten Woche Regen vorhersagen...

Welche Wetterseite ist denn für Langeland die Beste?

Ich hab ja nur die deutschen Wetterdienste vom iPhone (WeatherPro und Wetter.com)


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ach ja, irgendwo an der A7 hinter Hamburg soll doch irgendwie Norddeutschlands größter Angelladen sein...weiss jemand, wie der heisst. Ich hatte mal einen Prospekt. Ist aber irgendwie weg.


----------



## Hov (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das ist Moritz in Kaltenkirchen.

Gruesse
Hov


----------



## lsski (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

http://www.moritz-nord.de/

oder so !


----------



## XxBenexX (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Seewetter Pro als iPhone App. 

Ansonsten DMI.dk oder Windfinder.com

Ist das was bisher hier am besten gepasst hat.

Gruß Bene


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ah perfekt...danke euch allen


----------



## harryparske (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo
Ist denn keiner im Forum der von Lohals über seine Erfahrungen
berichten kann? Wenn es in Nordlangeland keine Dorsche gibt,dann vieleicht
Plattfische? Es wär schön wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
Das Süd- oder Westlangeland besser wäre habe ich leider zu spät gelesen,
hatte schon gebucht.
Gruss Harry


----------



## Oli74 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin nochmal aus Langeland!

Super Woche hier in Spodsbjerg verbracht. Wir waren jeden Tag draußen, hatten mit der Strömung zu kämpfen, haben dann aber doch den ein oder anderen maßigen Dorsch aus der Ostsee gezogen, voll ist unsere Truhe aber mit Plattfisch geworden. Ich kann nur wiederholen tolles Haus von Novasol und gutes Boot von IBI!Wir kommen nächstes Jahr gerne wieder und wünschen alles Anglern viel Erfolg.

P.S. Schönes Wetter euch      #h


----------



## renegade1848 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja, das Wetter ist im Moment tatsächlich sehr bescheiden. Und die Meerforellen sind anscheinend gerade auch irgendwo anders.

Trotzdem gutes Fischen hier. Habe gestern vor der Hale in Ristinge 15 (!) maßige Dorsche in knapp 2h am Haken gehabt. |supergri


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

na dann schauen wir mal, wie es wird.
Unsere letzte Nacht in Deutschland....morgen früh um 5.00 geht es auf die Piste!

Wenn uns jemand von hier sieht....wir beißen nicht und dürfen auch gern angesprochen werden.

Sind mit einem schwarzen Opel Zafira und einem hellblauen Audi A4 mit Gütersloher Kennzeichen (GT) unterwegs!


----------



## oefi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,

morgen geht es auch bei uns los. OL-XXXXX Kennzeichen.

Man sieht sich morgen beim Autokorso.

Oefi


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Oldenburger...ok, man sieht sich sicher im Hafen.
Wir haben ein Haus in der Ferienhaussiedlung südlich im Ort.

Wie gesagt, hellblauer A4, am Heck nen kleinen Balzer Aufkleber "Angeln ist Leidenschaft" und schwarz-rot-goldene Außenspiegel!


----------



## Lockenfrosch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind auch wieder zurück aus Bagenkop.  War eine schöne Woche, allerdings nur 3 Angeltage. Der wind hat uns die ersten 3 Tage davon abgehalten, rauszufahren. Mittwoch dann der erste Tag mit mäßig grossen Dorschen in 8 - 12 Meter Tiefe, weiter raus ging wegen Wind noch nicht. Donnerstag ca. 20 schöne Dorsche bis 80 cm. In den Tagen mit viel Wind waren wir an der Westküste nördlich vom Nor zum Plattfischangeln, aber mit wenig Erfolg, 3 Platte, eine Aalmutter und ein kleiner Dorsch. Freitag morgen noch ein Angriff , aber in allen Tiefen nichts auf dem Fischfinder zu entdecken, Ausbeute waren 3 Dorsche. Fazit: Haus  (von Haus und Boot direkt in Bagenkop am Hafen) sehr gut, Boot von Torben Hansen  (Sally) mit 30 PS 4-Takter sehr gut, Wetter sehr durchwachsen, Fänge OK (1,5 Styrokisten voll Dorschfilet), Spassfaktor 1+. Nächstes Jahr werden wir wohl wieder da sein. Was uns sehr unangenehm aufgefallen ist, war ein Boot mit 4 Anglern, die Dorsche zwischen 30 und 40 cm mit nach Hause brachten. Keine Belgier, keine Holländer, keine Kollegen aus den neuen Bundesländern, die auch gerne mal mit sowas von manchen Leuten in Verbindung gebracht werden, sondern Angler mitten aus dem Ruhrgebiet.

Nächstes Jahr bei hoffentlich weniger Wind werden wir wieder da sein.


----------



## aalerich (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

na scheint ja sehr bescheiden zu sein, was Fänge anbelangt. naja der wind 
pustet ja auch nicht schlecht. insofern machen wir dann erst mal nen Bogen um die Insel..........
wer gebucht hat, ist natürlich dumm dran - Kaminabende sind  aber auch schön

was soll`s


----------



## Michael Horn (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi zusammen #h

nachdem ich mich nun einige Wochen etwas passiv war, will ich mich nun auch mal wieder melden. 
In gut 5 Wochen ist es endlich wieder soweit. Ab 21.07 sind wir wieder auf meiner Lieblingsinsel. So langsam gehen die Vorbereitungen los. Diese Woche will ich mein Takle durchchecken. 
In den letzten Wochen sind ja schon erstaunlich große Exemplare gefangen worden. 
Bin ja echt gespannt, ob dieses Jahr die 20 Kg-Marke geknackt wird.

Gruß Michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

He Michi,

ab dem 21.07. bin auch ich wieder für 2 Wochen auf UNSERER INSEL!

VG
Frank


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ihr Spätzünder!:g:g:g:g
Ich fahr am Freitag nacht........15.6.
Gruß
Tom


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Ihr Spätzünder!:g:g:g:g
> Ich fahr am Freitag nacht........
> Gruß
> Tom


 


also am 20.07.????? fahre ich


----------



## Kunde (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ebend grad auch nochmal ne woche langeland gebucht! losgehts im september, ferienhaus in spjodsberg...

hoffe das es denn mal mit ner meerforelle klappt....:m


----------



## Murdock7481 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Noch 2Wochen dann gehts los! 27.06-07-07.12


----------



## Michael Horn (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Ihr Spätzünder!:g:g:g:g
> Ich fahr am Freitag nacht........15.6.
> Gruß
> Tom



Du hasches aber gut


----------



## Michael Horn (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> He Michi,
> 
> ab dem 21.07. bin auch ich wieder für 2 Wochen auf UNSERER INSEL!
> 
> ...



Hey Frank, 

Wojty aus dem Forum ist in dieser Zeit auch dort. Da können wir uns ja mal treffen. Bist Du in Spodsbjerg? Wir sind in Bukkemose. Auf dem Wasser wirst Du mich meist zwischen dem ehemaligen roten Turm und dem grünen Turm finden. Würde diesen Sommer gerne mein PB toppen und will mich daher fast nur in bzw. am Rande der Fahrrinne aufhalten. Kommt natürlich auf die Verhältnisse an. 

Kennst Du meinen Kutter?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Murdock7481 schrieb:


> Noch 2Wochen dann gehts los! 27.06-07-07.12



Lass bitte noch ein paar Leos für uns übrig.


----------



## Murdock7481 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Lass bitte noch ein paar Leos für uns übrig.




Klar lassen wir welche über Michael ... wir müssen die Jungs ja erst mal finden, ist ja das erste Mal Langeland!!|kopfkrat...:vik:


----------



## scheibe 13 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Frank,war gerade für zwei Wochen auf der Insel,die Fänge waren super.Ich bin noch einmal vom 01.-08.09.2012 dort.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Michael Horn (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



scheibe 13 schrieb:


> Moin Frank,war gerade für zwei Wochen auf der Insel,die Fänge waren super.Ich bin noch einmal vom 01.-08.09.2012 dort.
> 
> Gruß Alex



Hi Alex, 

dann schreib uns doch ein paar Zeilen von Deinem Fängen usw. 
Ein paar schöne Pics wären auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß Michael


----------



## _Manu_ (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Leute,

bin ab dem 6.07 auf der dänischen Halbinsel Kegnaes, gut zwischen Kegnaes und Langeland besteht ein Unterschied, aber könnt ihr mir eventuell ein paar Tipps zum benötigten Equiptment und Köder geben? Bin das erste mal in Dänemark....

Wie siehts eig. mit Hornhechten dort zu der Zeit aus, meint ihr die sind dann noch dort zu erwarten?

Hab eigentlich vor primär vom Boot zu angeln, daher denke ich eine Spinrute mit 10 - 30g wg und eine Spinrute mit 20 - 65g wg wird fürs Boot ausreichen, oder?

Beste Grüße
Manu


----------



## XxBenexX (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> Wojty aus dem Forum ist in dieser Zeit auch dort. Da können wir uns ja mal treffen. Bist Du in Spodsbjerg? Wir sind in Bukkemose. Auf dem Wasser wirst Du mich meist zwischen dem ehemaligen roten Turm und dem grünen Turm finden. Würde diesen Sommer gerne mein PB toppen und will mich daher fast nur in bzw. am Rande der Fahrrinne aufhalten. Kommt natürlich auf die Verhältnisse an.
> 
> ...




Genau da haben wir letzte Woche auch gefischt ..... und alles was da gekommen is 50-60 cm .... Generell war Bukkemose nix los ...

Im Flachen 6-12 meter nix, Mitte 12-20 meter bssl was aber nix wildes, und 20-x wie gesagt 50-60 cm ..

Dazu sei gesagt wir hatten viel wind aus Westen und sind sehr bescheiden gedrifte.

Ein Tag war Okay Drift genau im Fahrwasser also immer schön in der Rinne oder den Kanten hoch, aber der Erfolg blieb aus viel viel Kleindorsch.

1-2 Wochen vor unserem Urlaub soll auch ein Trawler dort gekreist sein :/.

Naja nächstes Jahr gehts nach Spodsbjerg, denn da waren die Ergebnisse besser und vorallem auch größer.


Hoffe du hast da mehr Glück.


----------



## Lockenfrosch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Genau da haben wir letzte Woche auch gefischt ..... und alles was da gekommen is 50-60 cm .... Generell war Bukkemose nix los ...
> 
> Im Flachen 6-12 meter nix, Mitte 12-20 meter bssl was aber nix wildes, und 20-x wie gesagt 50-60 cm ..
> 
> ...





Mit dem Trawler das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die Dänen sind im Moment sehr rigoros, um Langeland spielt sich mit gewerbsmäßiger Dorschfischerei nix ab. Das wird auch hart bestraft, wenn da einer erwischt wird.


----------



## Multe (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/store-torsk-fra-langelandsbaelt
diesen Bericht habe ich gerade bei www.sportsfiskeren.dk gefunden. Den kann man bei GOOGLE übersetzen. Aber man kann auch so erkennen, das es um die gewaltigen Dorschfänge vom 16. - 23. Mai geht. Hier haben 4 Holländer Dorsche von 16, 14, 13, 11 und 11 kg. gefangen.
Auch wenn sie beim Fussball gegen uns verloren haben, sind sie uns beim Dorschangel doch etwas voraus - denn die fangen immer.
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, Kollegen haben östlich der Fahrwassertonnen auf Höhe von Keldsnor reichlich und schöne Dorsche bei nördlicher Drift gefangen. Die Angeltiefe lag zwischen 20 - 25 Meter Tiefe. Köder waren schwarze Pilker und schwarz-rote Beifänger. Sollte eigentlich vom schönsten Schrottplatz Langelands kein Weg sein:q:q:q Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So heut nachmittag wird der Hänger gepackt! Boot bestellt;
um 23.00 Uhr geht´s los und wir freuen uns auf 14 Tage LANGELAND; egal wie es ausgeht..........

Fahren über Fynshav mit braunem Superb mit WO Kennzeichen;bzw. Hänger mit DÜW
TARRANAGA :vik:

Gruß
Tom


----------



## pau (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

. Sollte eigentlich vom schönsten Schrottplatz Langelands kein Weg sein:q:q:q Gruß Stefan[/QUOTE]


----------



## pau (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wo ist das


----------



## pau (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

super,fahre morgen fuer drei tage nach LL zu freunden nach

bagenkop.

mal sehen was da geht

ich freue mich sehr ueber die einladung

starte um zwei uhr heute nacht.

gruesse pau


----------



## aalerich (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Leute,
gibt es denn auch mal seriöse Fangmeldungen ? Absichtserklärungen wer wann und wo auf der Insel ist oder war gibt es ja reichlich........
Bitte keine pusherei a la multe


----------



## Multe (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja aalerich, von solchen Leuten, wie du einer bist lebt nun mal das Anglerboard.
*2 POSTS seit 04.2008*
mit freundlichen Grüßen
MULTE


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe

Wenn man an der einen oder anderen Stelle vielleicht
weniger Klug********rn würde.......... könnte ich mir
vorstellen, dass sich der ein oder andere doch mehr
einbringt.

MFG
Ein Betroffener


----------



## Multe (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dann gibt es halt in Zukunft von mir keine Hilfe, Tips, PNs und GPS Daten mehr. Ich habe damit kein Problem. Aber da ist mit Sicherheit hier in 4 Wochen alles eingeschlafen.
Gruss Multe


----------



## XxBenexX (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ach nicht uffregen, und wo du es gerade ansprichst  

@Multe ich nehm auch GPS Daten, da es beim nächsten mal nach SB geht und du ja häufiger da bist 

Gruß Bene


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Seriöse Fangmeldungen kann ich nicht liefern...
Heute Windstärke 5-6; d.h. kein Runterkommen der Köder und 
deshalb unnötig...
Morgen früh geht´s weiter; aber zur Beruhigung ; habe mit ein paar Anglern gesprochen; Fisch ist da und wird auch gefangen
Schaun wir mal|bla:|bla:

Gruß
Tom
derzeit in Spodsbjerg


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe

Ach, kaum keimt ein wenig Kritik auf, ist man schon beleidigt.
Vielleicht sollte man auch mal eine andere Meinung 
gelten lassen. Denn schließlich sind der größte Teil
hier im Board keine Anfänger.
Für deine Information, fahre ich seit 25 Jahren nach
Dänemark zum Dorsch-Angeln.
Schade, Schade

MFG
Thomas aus Hamburg


----------



## autoglas (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

s
Hallo boardis  schließ mich Dorsch Tom seiner Meinung an;keine Chancebei 4-6Bft. so gehts jetzt  schon 2Wochen hier und war leider nur 3mal ingesamt auf dem Boot, die Fänge  waren sehr unterschiedlich.6Stunden 3Dorsche (Bermuda),.2Tag 13Dorsche Keldsnor  (gute Stelle immer über die Fahrinne 25-40m) , 3Tag Tode Hose.das verwunderliche  war hab immer große Dorschbomben verwendet, weil Ich kein Bock darauf kleine  Dorsche denn ganzen Tag zu abzuhängen,und bin dann nach langem doch umgestiegen  auf Mini Jigs und siehe 70-80er Dorsche. Beim Landtag hab Ich in Botofte auf  Meerforelle geblinkert,und schöne Hornhechte gefangen,noch was zu Multes neuen  Anhängern  last doch die Boardis in Ruhe die sich  über Jahre  gut einbringen,genau die Reaktion hält mich zurück öfters zu schreiben.Gruß  Horst


----------



## ZiggyStardust (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

N LL Thread ohne Multe... 

Nicht vorstellbar...

Ziggy


----------



## scheibe 13 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

wir waren von Mitte Mai bis Ende Mai auf der Insel.Der Fischfang war völlig ausreichend,und das Wetter einfach genial.In der ersten Woche waren wir in der Brandung,wo wir ganz gut Dorsche und Butt hatten.Wir waren meistens von abends um 21:00 Uhr-24:00 Uhr unterwegs und hatten je nach Wind mit zwei Anglern zwischen 15 und 30 massige Fische.Die Dorsche lagen so bei 45-50cm.In der zweiten Woche waren wir mit dem Boot unterwegs meistens bei 30Meter und haben mit Wurm,und schwarz roten Jigs gefischt.Die Fische lagen so bei 45-70 cm.Die Stückzahlen waren sehr verschieden,von 10-25 Stück.Wir waren aber im Schnitt nie länger als 4-5 Stunden auf dem Wasser.Somit war es ein gelungener Urlaub.

MfG Alex


----------



## Michael Horn (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Leute,

bitte gaaaaanz ruhig bleiben und nicht streiten.


----------



## Michael Horn (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



aalerich schrieb:


> Leute,
> gibt es denn auch mal seriöse Fangmeldungen ? Absichtserklärungen wer wann und wo auf der Insel ist oder war gibt es ja reichlich........
> Bitte keine pusherei a la multe




Hallo aalerich #h

das finde ich schon etwas unter der Gürtellinie, was Du da schreibst. #q
Walter (Multe) will hier den Boardies Tipps weitergeben und wenn Dich das nicht interessiert, weil Du schon alles weisst ........ oder auch nicht, dann brauchst Du das hier nicht beleidigend zu werden. Zumal schon gar nicht, wenn man es gerade mal zu 2 Beiträgen in 4 Jahren schafft. #c

Also wenns Dich nicht interessiert, dann halt Dich einfach aus diesem Beitrag fern. Andere interessiert es ganz sicher. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Genau da haben wir letzte Woche auch gefischt ..... und alles was da gekommen is 50-60 cm .... Generell war Bukkemose nix los ...
> 
> Im Flachen 6-12 meter nix, Mitte 12-20 meter bssl was aber nix wildes, und 20-x wie gesagt 50-60 cm ..
> 
> ...




Wir hatten dort bereits im April gefischt. Aber in Tiefen ab 40 Meter und tiefer. Wir hatten wirklich gute Dorsche dabei. Lassen wir uns überraschen, was der Juli bringt. In gut 4 Wochen gehts endlich los. 

Und noch was...... immer wieder wird hier geschrieben, dass es vor Spodsbjerg besser ist. Komischerweiser finden sich sehr viele Mietboote aus Spodsbjerg gerade beim ehemaligen alten Turm ein. Irgendie schon komisch. 
Viele fahren vieleicht von Spodsbjerg raus, aber wo gefischt wird, ist ein anderes Thema. Der Grüne Turm oder das Bermuda sind nicht mehr vor Spodsbjerg, die werden nur vor dort angefahren. Wenn ich sage vor Spodsbjerg, dann meine ich damit den gelben Turm oder vieleicht noch den Blinddarm. Gerade den grünen Turm, den erreichst Du von Bukkemose aus genau so schnell wie von Spodsbjerg. 

Und noch was, für alle, die jetzt meine, ich mache wieder Werbung für jemanden. Nächsten Jahr über Pfingsten, wird mein Boot in Spodsbjerg im Hafen liegen. 

Gruß an alle #h


----------



## Murdock7481 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also ich hab hier schon menge (nur durchs Lesen der berichte) Informationen zum Angeln in Langeland bekommen und natürlich auch Tipps, die ich bei *meinen ersten Aufenthalt in Langeland testen werde! Vielen dank dafür!
In genau 9 Tagen geht es los und ich bin schon ein klein bisschen nervös*...:-*)


----------



## Murdock7481 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kann mir einer von euch sagen warum die *DW55 nicht auf der Seekarte eingezeichnet ist? Ich hab bei *NV-Pedia geguckt aber die gibt es da nicht!


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

schau mal auf die Facebook Seite in meiner Sig. Da ist die Karte hinterlegt und da ist die DW55 drauf...


----------



## Konni75 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo aalerich
Ja so sind die Langeland experten!!
Sie sprechen auch immer von ihrer Insel,stelle Fotos ein die von einem anderen jahr sind.Oder fahren mit ihrem gefanen Fisch von einem Foto termin zum anderen(Ha ha).Oder fangen in kutzer 20-30 Fisch natürlich
alle über 60 den wir haben ja das mindesmaß für uns angehoben.Wenn
hier einer schreibt es wird auf Pink gefangen fangen dann fangen alle mit
Pink usw.die härt ist natülich Michael der will dir ja deine Meinug verbieten.
An der Werbung muß wohl was dran sein.GPS daten sind natürlich sehr
wichtig ich frage mich warum du kanst jedes ander Boot oder Angelkahn
sehen ob gefangen wird oder nicht.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Welch eine Aufregung...#d

Jahrelang war dieses Forum ein ruhiges und vor allem für Neulinge auf Langeland (mich eingeschlossen) sehr informativ. Gerade Walter alias Multe und Michael haben daran großen Anteil mit Ihren vielen ausführlichen Berichten und tollen Bildern.#h

In einem Forum kann jeder seine freie Meinung äußern, aber niemanden angreifen oder Infrage stellen...|gr:

Wir alle fahren gerne auf diese Insel und hoffen auf den großen Fang. Einige mit mehr Glück als die Anderen! Dafür ist es ein Hobby und kein Sport oder Wettkampf und wir alle sind doch froh über schöne Stunden auf der Ostsee!!

So und nun Back to Topic!! Wir wollen Infos, Bilder, Berichte und Meinungen von Jedem. Davon lebt das Forum hier!!

Allen die gerade dort sind, petri Heil. 

Grüße von der Kieler Woche!!!


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So eine Diskusion kann auch belebend sein...

Ich wollte hier auch niemand persönlich angreifen(Multe)#h

Sollte es so gewirgt haben tut es mir leid.

Gruss aus Hamburg
Thomas


----------



## Michael Horn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Konni75 schrieb:


> Hallo aalerich
> Ja so sind die Langeland experten!!
> Sie sprechen auch immer von ihrer Insel,stelle Fotos ein die von einem anderen jahr sind.Oder fahren mit ihrem gefanen Fisch von einem Foto termin zum anderen(Ha ha).Oder fangen in kutzer 20-30 Fisch natürlich
> alle über 60 den wir haben ja das mindesmaß für uns angehoben.Wenn
> ...



So jetzt bin ich wieder die "härt" |kopfkrat#c:q

Ich will hier doch niemandem seine Meinung verbieten, davon hab ich nix geschrieben #d

Ich hab nur geschrieben dass er nicht beleidigend werden soll. 

Des isch doch die härt oder :q

Und nochmal einer, der es in 2 Jahren geschafft hat, 3 Beiträge hier beizubringen und Unruhe ins Thema zu bringen.

Sorry, aber wenns Spaß macht, dann bitte weiter so.  :m |wavey:


----------



## Michael Horn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich bin halt die "härt".... und Du ein "Deutsch"-Künstler

PS: Musst wohl sehr aufgeregt gewesen sein, als Du Deinen vierten Beitrag hier im Board geschrieben hast. #6:vik:


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Soooo...um mal wieder was etwas schöneres einzubringen, hab ich mal eine kleine Fotostrecke von unserer Woche zusammengestellt.

Wir als absolute Anfänger haben zwar nicht so die erstaunlichen Meisterleistungen erzielt, ABER wir hatten SPASS! 

Über Kommentare freue ich mioch natürlich!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXcrCCvMmq0


----------



## engelhai (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vieleicht sollte man den Neulingen die das erste mal nach Langeland fahren erstmal darauf aufmerksam machen das man sich im grossen Belt nicht auf einem heimischen Tümpel befindet.
Bei IBI unterschreibt man einen Mietvertrag in dem ganz klar steht das man sich mit den Booten nicht weiter wie 1,5 km von der Küste entfernen darf! Also sind GPS Daten wie das Bermuda doch eigentlich uninteressant,oder?
Es ist schon erschreckend dort gerade die kleinen Leihboote mit 15 cm Freibord mitten in der Fahrrinne zu sehen, und das bei dem starken Schiffsverkehr dort. 
Die meisten hier angegebenen GPS Daten liegen nämlich weit ausserhalb dieser 1,5 km Grenze was aber die meisten Leihbootnutzer völlig ignorieren.  Über die finanziellen Folgen bei einem umgeschlagenen Boot gerade in Dänemark braucht man dann lieber gar nicht nachdenken.
Über die eigene Gesundheit erst recht nicht.
Kein Fisch ist es wert mit dem kleinen (Paddel)-mietboot 6 km von der Küste entfernt vollgelaufen im Wasser zu treiben!
:vik:


----------



## Konni75 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier noch einmal der Künstler ;D , 

ich wusste nicht das es pficht ist über 400 beiträge zu haben um auch hier schreiben zu dürfen . Ja ich wahr aufgeregt um deinen 440 beitrag zu lesen!
 Ja du bist und bleibst die Härte!!!


----------



## Chris19 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Ikarus,
super Bericht, habt ihr euch ja richtig Arbeit gemacht!#6
Spaß war ja wie man sieht vorhanden, Erfahrung vor LL kommt mit der Zeit.Weiter so...


Ansonsten sollte hier mal ein Admin einspringen, es ist mal wieder soweit#d


----------



## DasaTeamchef (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Ikarus

Klasse Bericht - tolle Fotos!


Mein Langelandfieber ist sofort wieder gestiegen!


31 Tage noch.....


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Chris19 schrieb:


> Ansonsten sollte hier mal ein Admin einspringen, es ist mal wieder soweit#d


Womit Du glasklar Recht hast!!!

Eine persönliche Warnung habe ich bereits ausgesprochen.
Wer weiterhin nicht aufhören kann, hier offTopic zu werden und andere wegen ihrer Beiträge anzumachen, sollte sich auf entsprechende Verwarnpunkte gefasst machen, die sich leicht zu einer Sperre summieren können.


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



> @Ikarus,
> super Bericht, habt ihr euch ja richtig Arbeit gemacht!



Vielen Dank...geht aber eigentlich. Ca. 1,5 Stunden Arbeit...aber ich finde es immer schön, Fotos etwas aufzubereiten.


----------



## Michael Horn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



engelhai schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte man den Neulingen die das erste mal nach Langeland fahren erstmal darauf aufmerksam machen das man sich im grossen Belt nicht auf einem heimischen Tümpel befindet.
> Bei IBI unterschreibt man einen Mietvertrag in dem ganz klar steht das man sich mit den Booten nicht weiter wie 1,5 km von der Küste entfernen darf! Also sind GPS Daten wie das Bermuda doch eigentlich uninteressant,oder?
> Es ist schon erschreckend dort gerade die kleinen Leihboote mit 15 cm Freibord mitten in der Fahrrinne zu sehen, und das bei dem starken Schiffsverkehr dort.
> Die meisten hier angegebenen GPS Daten liegen nämlich weit ausserhalb dieser 1,5 km Grenze was aber die meisten Leihbootnutzer völlig ignorieren.  Über die finanziellen Folgen bei einem umgeschlagenen Boot gerade in Dänemark braucht man dann lieber gar nicht nachdenken.
> ...


----------



## Michael Horn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Konni75 schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal der Künstler ;D ,
> 
> ich wusste nicht das es pficht ist über 400 beiträge zu haben um auch hier schreiben zu dürfen . Ja ich wahr aufgeregt um deinen 440 beitrag zu lesen!
> Ja du bist und bleibst die Härte!!!



Danke und Prost


----------



## Michael Horn (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



IKaRuS1978 schrieb:


> Soooo...um mal wieder was etwas schöneres einzubringen, hab ich mal eine kleine Fotostrecke von unserer Woche zusammengestellt.
> 
> Wir als absolute Anfänger haben zwar nicht so die erstaunlichen Meisterleistungen erzielt, ABER wir hatten SPASS!
> 
> ...



Da hat sich jemand richtig Arbeit gemacht. 

Sehr schön #6


----------



## kokanee (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



IKaRuS1978 schrieb:


> Soooo...um mal wieder was etwas schöneres einzubringen, hab ich mal eine kleine Fotostrecke von unserer Woche zusammengestellt.
> 
> Wir als absolute Anfänger haben zwar nicht so die erstaunlichen Meisterleistungen erzielt, ABER wir hatten SPASS!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo IKaRuS1978,

sehr schön gemacht die Bilder #6mit den Kommentaren. Und das Ihr Spass hattet sieht man auch. Es müssen nicht immer Fischbilder sein. Macht weiter so.

Gruß Kokanee


----------



## Trollvater (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hay 

Mal was anderes . 

Ich fahre nächstes Jahr nach Langeland Bagenkop.

Ich bin in der Vorbereitung für den Trip.

Das es Seeringelwürmer auf der Insel zu kaufen gibt weis ich.

Mich treibt im Augenblick die Frage kann man die Seeringelwürmer evtl. in Flensburg Weche  günstiger bekommen wie vor Ort ?

Den wenn ich aus dem Raum Hagen / Dortmund anreise ,komme ich an 

Flensburg so wie so vorbei und hätte die Möglichkeit mich mit den Würmern zu Versorgen.

Gruß Trollvater


----------



## Ostseeteufel (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo IKaRuS1978,
sehr schöner Bericht!
Danke für die Arbeit so was ist immer wieder schön anzusehen!
Da kann man nur auf mehr hoffen!


----------



## Lockenfrosch (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



engelhai schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte man den Neulingen die das erste mal nach Langeland fahren erstmal darauf aufmerksam machen das man sich im grossen Belt nicht auf einem heimischen Tümpel befindet.
> Bei IBI unterschreibt man einen Mietvertrag in dem ganz klar steht das man sich mit den Booten nicht weiter wie 1,5 km von der Küste entfernen darf! Also sind GPS Daten wie das Bermuda doch eigentlich uninteressant,oder?
> Es ist schon erschreckend dort gerade die kleinen Leihboote mit 15 cm Freibord mitten in der Fahrrinne zu sehen, und das bei dem starken Schiffsverkehr dort.
> Die meisten hier angegebenen GPS Daten liegen nämlich weit ausserhalb dieser 1,5 km Grenze was aber die meisten Leihbootnutzer völlig ignorieren.  Über die finanziellen Folgen bei einem umgeschlagenen Boot gerade in Dänemark braucht man dann lieber gar nicht nachdenken.
> ...




Bravo, das musste mal gesagt werden. Und Fotos von knapp maßigen Dorschen mit gerade 40 cm würde ich hier auch nicht posten, das macht keinen guten Eindruck, sowas gehört wieder ins Wasser!!!!!!! Ich habs in meinem Bericht letzte Woche schon geschrieben, das wir auch solche Kollegen beobachten mussten, die ne ganze Kiste in der Größe an Land schleppten, mit der lakonischen Bemerkung: Beisst ja sonst nix!!!!! Mit solchen *Anglern* kann ich mich nit identifizieren.


----------



## gelo1 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo IKaRuS1978,
echt tolle DIA-Show. Man sieht das ihr viel Spaß hattet. 
Gruß 
Gelo1


----------



## gelo1 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> engelhai schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vieleicht sollte man den Neulingen die das erste mal nach Langeland fahren erstmal darauf aufmerksam machen das man sich im grossen Belt nicht auf einem heimischen Tümpel befindet.
> ...


----------



## autoglas (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Ikarus toll gemacht die Präsentation mein Lob, und viel Glück für 2013
Gruß Horst(Bootsnachbar)noch was bin dummerle!wie stell Ich meine Bilder ins Board,es reicht ne kurze Einleitung,bin ja eigentlich IT Fachmann?Danke


----------



## AlexM (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich nun bereits seit 3 Jahre die Fangmeldung bei meiner Lieblingsinsel als Gast verfolgt habe ich mich dazu entschlossen mich nun auch anzumelden. Fahre dieses Jahr ab 08.09. wieder eine Woche in Bagenkop. :vik: Inzwischen das 5te Mal... 

Ist jemand von euch in diesem Zeitraum auch oben? |wavey:


----------



## knutemann (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



autoglas schrieb:


> Hallo Ikarus toll gemacht die Präsentation mein Lob, und viel Glück für 2013
> Gruß Horst(Bootsnachbar)noch was bin dummerle!wie stell Ich meine Bilder ins Board,es reicht ne kurze Einleitung,bin ja eigentlich IT Fachmann?Danke


Hallo autoglas
Guckst du
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## autoglas (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Knutemann super Danke Gruß Horst


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja kuck....so klein ist die Welt Herr Bootsnachbar. 

Auch wieder heil zuhause angekommen?

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## aalerich (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

prima endlich mal was los hier im board !

was ist denn nun mit den Fangergebnissen ? wo bleiben die denn ? 
Ich spreche insbesondere die " Schönfärberei " an - mehr nicht.
Außer Baby -Dorsche geht eben wenig, daß ist die Wahrheit.

Verkraften eben nicht alle, oder


----------



## Norbi (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



aalerich schrieb:


> prima endlich mal was los hier im board !
> 
> was ist denn nun mit den Fangergebnissen ? wo bleiben die denn ?
> Ich spreche insbesondere die " Schönfärberei " an - mehr nicht.
> ...



Sag mal bist Du nur hier um Stress zu machen,Deine Post sind so überflüssig wie ein Buckel#d


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja Männer! Alles nicht so einfach....
Wir waren jetzt 3 Tage draußen:
1. Tag zu viel Drift...
2. Tag ; Dorsche stehen vereinzelt, sehr mühsames Fischen..
3-4 schöne Fieltdorsche und ein paar kleine..
heute: 3 schöne Filetdorsche (einer auf 44m/1 auf 17m/ alles sehr schwierig, dazu Wind aus ost , alles nicht so einfach!

Diejenigen, die nach Langeland kommen mit der Intention, daß die Dorsche ins Boot springen, müssen schon umdenken.

Der Hafen ist voll, viele Mietboote unterwegs und es wird viel gefahren... ein Zeichen, daß die alle suchen...#t
Die Wetter und Windvorhersagen sind kritisch... schaun wir mal..
Wir sind noch ein paar Tage hier.....

Grüße
Tom


----------



## kokanee (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Ja Männer! Alles nicht so einfach....
> Wir waren jetzt 3 Tage draußen:
> 1. Tag zu viel Drift...
> 2. Tag ; Dorsche stehen vereinzelt, sehr mühsames Fischen..
> ...


 
Hallo Tom,

nicht aufgeben, das selbe ist mir Anfang Mai auch passiert. Aber es kamen danach Tage:vik: wo es noch richtig gekracht hat. 

Weiterhin ein dickes Petri Heil und schöne Grüße aus der Pfalz.

Kokanee


----------



## autoglas (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



aalerich schrieb:


> prima endlich mal was los hier im board !
> 
> was ist denn nun mit den Fangergebnissen ? wo bleiben die denn ?
> Ich spreche insbesondere die " Schönfärberei " an - mehr nicht.
> ...


Hallo Knallerich war gestern ein bischen an der Tonne,und es war nicht Lanweilig siehe Bild lauter Babydorsche?


----------



## autoglas (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Dennis und Anhang, alles im grünen Bereich bin noch auf der Insel,haben die Tage zuvor auch sehr schlecht gefangen,und bin schon vom Glauben abgefallen,doch Montag und Dienstag der Hammer haben am Sportplatz die gleiche Menge wie Bild für Knallerich,morgens und Mittags gefangen,Ich bin heut so im A...h und hab frei gemacht,für Bagenkopp kann Ich dir Infos geben,per E-Mail Gruß Horst


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

das wäre super....gern an dennis.rehbock@glowshirt.de

Bei dem Bild kann man ja fast neidisch werden.

Ist aber sicher auch harte Arbeit, Brecher von der Größe in den Mengen ins Boot zu bekommen.


----------



## SchmausB (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Konni75 schrieb:


> Hier noch einmal der Künstler ;D ,
> 
> ich wusste nicht das es pficht ist über 400 beiträge zu haben um auch hier schreiben zu dürfen . Ja ich wahr aufgeregt um deinen 440 beitrag zu lesen!
> Ja du bist und bleibst die Härte!!!




Hallo Konni75 
hallo an alle Freunde des Angelns und LL,
ich glaube ich habe hier noch gar nichts geschrieben, aber ich verfolge interessiert alle Beiträge. Ich habe auch schon einige privat angeschrieben und muss sagen, es wurde immer von jeden versucht mir zu helfen und ich hatte immer!! sehr sehr nette Kontakte und gutgemente Tipps bekommen. Vor allem aber freundliche Antworten, überhaupt von denen, die hier das Forum mit ihren Beiträgen füllen und somit am Leben erhalten. 

Man - seid doch froh, dass es so etwas gibt - ist doch klasse, wer profitiert den nicht davon, ich denke alle die hier lesen (ob positiv oder negativ) und .... 
Keiner muss es doch lesen, Ihr seid doch alt genug und clever|kopfkrat (na-ja anscheinend manche nicht) um zu entscheiden ob Ihr Euch dies "antun" wollt oder nicht und wenn nicht lasst es doch bitte andere ambitionierte und interessierte Leser zu beleidigen oder anzupöpeln - schäm Dich Konni#d

Niemand wird hier, so habe ich es bisher erlebt, über jemanden lästern, wenn im Beitrag Rechtschreibfehler sind, aber wenn man natürlich in so einem Beitrag  so viele Fehler schreibt bekommt man eben (zu Recht) Schüsse ab.
"Wie man in den Wald schreit, so kommt es heraus"|krach:
Bringt den anderen doch den Respekt entgegen, den Ihr auch von anderen erwartet, und bringt Ihr keinen ein dürft Ihr auch nicht wundern, wenn´s mal brennt.

Ich für meine Seite bin euch (Multe, Dorsch-Tom und wie ihr auch alle heißt) dankbar, dass ich Eure Meinungen erfahre, was ich damit mache ist ja meine Sache.

Grüße und noch viel Erfolg in Langeland,
ich hatte leider nicht so viel in meinen 2 Wochen über Pfingsten

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Chris19 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@autoglas
schöne "Küchenstrecke" würd ich meinen#6

Am Wetter kann man zur Zeit nichts machen, aber in der Woche vom 16.-23.5. zwölf im Angelcentrum gewogene Dorsche über 10kg sprechen glaube ich für die momentanen Möglichkeiten. 
Und die guten Monate mit den dicken Sommerdorschen kommen ja noch...:q


----------



## 30mike (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wann denn ?
Ist Anfang Oktober auch noch gute Dorschzeit ??

Gruß
Sam


----------



## knutemann (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Chris19 schrieb:


> Und die guten Monate mit den dicken Sommerdorschen kommen ja noch...:q


Jepp, wenn wie im August in Lohals sind:l
Wenn jemand GPS Daten (sind zwar aus 2004) von der nördl. Ecke haben will, dann PN mit Emailaddresse an mich. Sie stammen nicht von mir, die habe ich von einem netten Boardie bekommen. Ansonsten ist aus dem nördl. Bereich LL ja nicht viel bzgl. aktueller Infos im Inet zu finden


----------



## autoglas (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Mike geh in s Board von 2008 bis 2011 zurück Fangmeldungen und(Angelzentrum) usw.da stehen viele gute Infos, was im Okt.geht meiner Erfahrung nach geht immer was!!!  Okt. ist die dicke fette Plattenzeit, Dorsche gehen auch Gruß Horst


----------



## Lockenfrosch (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



autoglas schrieb:


> Hallo Knallerich war gestern ein bischen an der Tonne,und es war nicht Lanweilig siehe Bild lauter Babydorsche?



Wieso steht da bei den Grafikeigenschaften, das das Foto von 1999 ist? War der Film so alt?


----------



## Trollvater (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Trollvater schrieb:


> Hay
> 
> Mal was anderes .
> 
> ...



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hallo Ihr Experten was ist los ,was kosten die Würmer ?
Oder ist die Fragestellung zu schwer? 

In Flensburg bekomme ich die Würmer:

100 gr.  Seeringelwürmer  ( ca. 25 Stück ) kosten 6.00 Euro.
50  Stk. Wattwürmer kosten                            12.00 Euro.

 Gruß


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Trollvater:

Dann sind Sie in Flensburg günstiger als auf Langeland...:m (1,00€)


----------



## autoglas (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> Wieso steht da bei den Grafikeigenschaften, das das Foto von 1999 ist? War der Film so alt?


Hallo Knallfrosch die Aufnahmen sind vom Juni2012,hab ja nix davon falsche Infos zu geben?ok aber wenn du und knallerich
euch ein Sport daraus machen wollt viel Spass und Petri Heil


----------



## IKaRuS1978 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

saubere Foto´s....ich bin echt begeistert und würde am liebsten morgen schon wieder rüber fahren.

Mein Respekt und Glückwunsch! :m


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

noch 28 Tage......

noch TüV für PKW und Trailer.....


sagt mal - kennt jemand das Fish`n Buddy 120 von Humminbird?


----------



## aalerich (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

du autoglaser, 
laß deine Beleidigung bezüglich meines user- Namens sein.
Schön sachlich bleiben, Kollege


----------



## engelhai (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



autoglas schrieb:


> Hallo Knallerich war gestern ein bischen an der Tonne,und es war nicht Lanweilig siehe Bild lauter Babydorsche?


 

na ja ,auf das Mindestmass kommen einige aber auch nur auf der Streckbank


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So,mal wieder was aktuelles..
Heute nacht geschüttet wie S..., erst heute spät vormittag aufgeklart, dann richtig schön: sitze im Moment mit dem Laptop auf der Veranda und betrachte die Ostsee; wirklich schön...
Hatten heute nachmittag richtig Drift, sodaß wir ins Flache auswichen und 6 schöne Filetdorsche (65-70) fingen.
Ist halt ein lange Drift notwendig und etwas Geduld.
Schwärme oder hotspots sind nicht vorhanden.
Aber mit ner Dorschbombe und einem Gummifisch gibt´s dann schöne Einsteiger.
Wie immer um den grünen Turm und weiter südlich.
Wir hoffen, daß das Wetter uns nächste Woche noch ein paar Ausfahrten ermöglicht....#6

Grüße von unserer Lieblinginsel, spezielle Grüße an Frank und Horst...:vik::vik:

Auf ein neues...


----------



## Kunde (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo,
hab auch nen trip nach langeland gebucht und wollte mal ebend fragen wie schwer die borschbomben so ca sein sollten. 
bin ich mit 45gr. ,60gr. ,70gr. ganz gut ausgerüstet oder brauche ich fürs flachwasser leichtere und für den belt schwerer köpfe??

|wavey:
gruß kunde


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



autoglas schrieb:


> Hallo Knallfrosch die Aufnahmen sind vom Juni2012,hab ja nix davon falsche Infos zu geben?ok aber wenn du und knallerich
> euch ein Sport daraus machen wollt viel Spass und Petri Heil



Ein dickes Petri zu den Fischen und danke für den anschließenden Worte#6#6#6
Leider gibt es ihr im Moment Personen, die uns die Freude auf unseren Urlaub nehmen wollen....... 
...........aber wenn es Spaß macht, dann weiter so#q#q#q


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Kunde schrieb:


> hallo,
> hab auch nen trip nach langeland gebucht und wollte mal ebend fragen wie schwer die borschbomben so ca sein sollten.
> bin ich mit 45gr. ,60gr. ,70gr. ganz gut ausgerüstet oder brauche ich fürs flachwasser leichtere und für den belt schwerer köpfe??
> 
> ...



Also ich war letztes Jahr im Oktober auch auf LL. Wir haben im Flachwasser (bis 8 Meter) mit Jigköpfen von 22 Gramm gefischt und haben sehr gut gefangen.
Immer so leicht wie möglich und schwer wie nötig. 

Für tiefere Regionen können die 50-70 Gramm Köpfe reichen, ich würde mir aber auf jeden Fall noch schwerere besorgen.

Wenn Du mehr wissen willst, dann schreib mir ne PN, sonst regt sich ihr der eine oder andere auf...... oder es kommen wieder blöde Sprüche

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> noch 28 Tage......
> 
> noch TüV für PKW und Trailer.....
> 
> ...



Mir gehts genauso....... bin schon ganz nervös


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> So,mal wieder was aktuelles..
> Heute nacht geschüttet wie S..., erst heute spät vormittag aufgeklart, dann richtig schön: sitze im Moment mit dem Laptop auf der Veranda und betrachte die Ostsee; wirklich schön...
> Hatten heute nachmittag richtig Drift, sodaß wir ins Flache auswichen und 6 schöne Filetdorsche (65-70) fingen.
> Ist halt ein lange Drift notwendig und etwas Geduld.
> ...



Hau rein Tom


----------



## Norbi (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Michael,Maute und und und,lasst Euch nicht abhalten weiter zu posten,es ist schön aus meinem alten Jagdrevier zu lesen,aber was ich bemängeln muß.....viel zuwenig Bilder:q
Die leute die hier querrschiessen haben für mich ne Laufmasche im Kopf:m
Allen LL Angler ein dickes Petri:m


----------



## autoglas (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo boardis 3Wochen vergingen wie im Flug,kaum bist du richtig im Dorschfieber,geht s wieder nach Hause!Anbei ein paar Fotos vom Angelland Langeland!Fazit für 2012( kleiner Jig mit Seeringel bestückt,wenn nix auf Dorschbombe geht) brachte gute Fische(Sportplatz,und Keldsnor.auch ein Tipp vor einer Woche im Board).Allen die auf der Insel noch sind ,und die wo noch #h#hkommen viel Glück und Petri Heil Gruß Horst


----------



## wojti (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tolle Fotos

Besonders das zweite #6
so ist`s richtig wenn es zu einer Abstimmung kommt|bla:
wohin es in den Urlaub geht hat man immer einen auf seiner Seite  ich hoffe das ich mit meinem Kleinen in zwei Jahren auch so ein Foto machen kann|supergri 

Gruß wojti


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Würde gerne ein paar Fotos präsentieren, aber heute wieder den ganzen Tag Regen und Wind...
Morgen soll es sich nicht ändern...
Schaun wir mal...
Na vielleicht morgen abend; hoffen die Truhe noch etwas zu beschicken.
Ist halt wirklich schwierig bein enormer Drift...|rolleyes|rolleyes

keep on struggling, wenn nicht lassen wir für euch noch alle übrig

Gruß
Tom


----------



## DasaTeamchef (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin!!!!

Erst einmal für alle die die gerade auf UNSERER INSEL verweilen:

Besseres WETTER und sanften Strom!!!

Ich muss noch die Fussi EM hinter mich bringen, dann fang ich an zu packen. Möglichen Einbrechern ja nix zurück lassen - alles mitnehmen....

es sind noch 25 Tage


----------



## Murdock7481 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

so in 2Tagen am Mitwoch morgen um 4:30 Uhr ist abfahrt richtung Spodsbjerg!!!   Wollen mal hoffen das dass Wetter bis dahin etwas besser wird!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Leider immer noch viel Wind u. regen hier oben....
Wir hoffen weiter..

Grüße
ein geplagter Pfälzer


----------



## carlsberg (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi ich schicke euch was Hitze aus Spanien hoch immer noch 25 Grad und kein Wind. Drücke euch die Daumen das , das Wetter besser wird


----------



## MAAKMASTER (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



IKaRuS1978 schrieb:


> Soooo...um mal wieder was etwas schöneres einzubringen, hab ich mal eine kleine Fotostrecke von unserer Woche zusammengestellt.
> 
> Wir als absolute Anfänger haben zwar nicht so die erstaunlichen Meisterleistungen erzielt, ABER wir hatten SPASS!
> 
> ...



Hallo IKARUS,
Super Bericht,hat Spass gemacht ihn zu Lesen,wenn ihr erst 2-3 mal auf Langeland zum Fischen gewesen seit; dann wird das mit dem Fangen auch noch Besser klappen.
gruss Willi  :vik:


----------



## knutemann (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Multe und Michael Horn
Ich vermisse sehr eure Beiträge, schade, dass ihr euch nicht mehr hier einbringt, wird aber schon seine Gründe haben;+#c


----------



## rule270 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

War die ersten 2 Wochen im Juni auf Langeland.
In der ersten Woch ging nur wenig auf Größere Fische. Habe aber trotzdem Gut gefangen. Es ging mit roten und Kupferfarben Bilkern zwischen 40 bis 60 gr. in der Tiefe von 15 - 17 mtr ab.
In der zweiten Woche habe ich Fische bis 90 sogar einen von 105 cm gefangen. Alles ging nur mit schwarz roten Twister 15cm an meinen beweglichen Dorschköpfen auf große. Mit Gefühl und guter Führung ging es gut ab. War an manchen Tagen sehr starke Stöhmung was sich aber mit Driftsack usw gut händeln ließ.

jedenfalls war es wieder Spitze.

Gruß an alle Fans bis bald mal wieder.#h Rudi


----------



## Michael Horn (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



knutemann schrieb:


> @Multe und Michael Horn
> Ich vermisse sehr eure Beiträge, schade, dass ihr euch nicht mehr hier einbringt, wird aber schon seine Gründe haben;+#c



Im Moment gibt es meinerseits nicht viel zu berichten. 

Bei mir gehts am 20.07. los. Die Vorereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren. Mein Ostseedampfer steht schon startklar im Hof und wartet nur noch darauf, dass er zu Wasser gelassen wird.

#h


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

da isser wieder....

Hallo Michi - meine Vorbreitungen gehen erst nächste Woche los - dann aber im Laufschritt - auch ich bin ab 20.07. auf "unserer Insel"

Frank


----------



## Michael Horn (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Frank, 

ich musste einen kleinen Riss an meinem Bootsrumpf reparieren. Zusätzlich hab ich noch ne zweite Bilgepumpe eingebaut, damit draussen auf der See nix schief gehen kann. Am Wochenende gehts zur Probefahrt auf den Rhein. Wenn noch irgend was wäre, hätte ich noch genügend Zeit, die Sache zu richten.

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die Temperaturen noch etwas nach oben gehn. 

#h  Michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

bisher hatte ich fast immer Glück mit dem Wetter......wird schon!!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So jetzt sind 2 schöne Angeltage vergangen.
Gestern 10 schöne Filetdorsche und heute noch mal 5 Stück.
Heute zum Abschluß ein schöner von 75 cm!
Ist jedoch schon Arbeit...
Auf jeden Fall hat uns die Insel noch mal mit schönem Wetter
und ein paar Dorschen verwöhnt.

Leider sind unser 14 Tage um und wir nehmen morgen abend die Fähre nach Fynshav.


Leider kann ich dieses Jahr keine schönen Fangbilder zeigen
auf ein Neues im August mit meiner Truppe

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Doch ein Bild...


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

He Tom,

gute und sichere Rückreise!!!

VG Frank


----------



## MAAKMASTER (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



autoglas schrieb:


> Hallo Knallfrosch die Aufnahmen sind vom Juni2012,hab ja nix davon falsche Infos zu geben?ok aber wenn du und knallerich
> euch ein Sport daraus machen wollt viel Spass und Petri Heil




Hallo Horst,
schöner Bericht-----Danke :vik: und Schöne Strecke habt ihr
Gefangen.
An  solchen Knallfröchen und Knallerichs sollte man sich einfach nicht Aufhalten.
Ein Langeland-Verrückter---Gruss Willi #h


----------



## autoglas (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Willi!im Oktober bin Ich wieder in Langeland,und werde weiterhin mit Freude posten Gruss Horst#h


----------



## Lockenfrosch (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> Wieso steht da bei den Grafikeigenschaften, das das Foto von 1999 ist? War der Film so alt?


Wieso kannst Du auf eine ernstgemeinte Frage nicht einfach eine kompetente Antwort geben? Ich habe mir lediglich die Grafikeigenschaften des Fotos angesehen und da tauchte die Jahreszahl 1999 auf. Da wird eine Frage erlaubt sein. Ansonsten habe ich meinen Urlaubsbericht auch gepostet und auch wenn ich manche Fangberichte nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann , bin ICH in keinster Weise beleidigend geworden. Also warum musst Du so ausfallend werden? Was Deine Verballhornungen von Nicknames angeht, kann ich da nur müde drüber lächeln, zeigt es doch, wessen Geistes Kind Du bist. Ich habe hier nie versucht, irgendwem seinen Angelurlaub schlecht zu reden, dafür fahre ich selber viel zu gerne auf die Insel, es sollte aber erlaubt sein, auch mal was kritisch zu hinterfragen, solange man dabei nicht persönlich wird. Damit ist das Thema für mich abgehakt. Bezeichnend ist übrigens, das auf so einen Quatsch so viel gepostet wird, aber auf die Tatsache, das hier manche mit ihren kaum maßigen Dorschen auch noch protzen nicht.


----------



## engelhai (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bezeichnend ist übrigens, das auf so einen Quatsch so viel gepostet wird, aber auf die Tatsache, das hier manche mit ihren kaum maßigen Dorschen auch noch protzen nicht.[/QUOTE]



|good:


----------



## aalerich (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Lockenfrosch,
so sind sie halt die Langelandexperten. Wenn man etwas kritisch
hinterfragt werden sie schnell ausfallend. 
Hier werden superheiße Tipps gegeben : mit Dorschbomben im Seegebiet zu angeln, obskure GPS Daten verteilt, Pilker mit Modefarben angepriesen. 
Leute da freut sich doch jeder Angelladenbesitzer auf euch.
Auffällig im board sind die vielen Absichtserklärungen von Anglern
wer wann und wo auf der isla bonita ist. Wo bleibt da mal euer feedback, wie es denn tatsächlich war bezüglich der Fänge ?
Wahrscheinlich nicht der Rede wert........
Trotzdem wünsche ich jedem seinen wohlverdienten Urlaub, und glaubt diesen Geistern im board bloß nicht alles.


----------



## Michael Horn (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jetzt kommt doch einfach wieder auf den Boden zurück und bleibt ruhig. Ich will hier nicht der Moralprediger sein, aber lasst uns doch einfach ruhig und sachlich über unser Hobby diskutieren. 
Ich gebe zu, dass ich auch sehr schnell mal ausraste, komme aber genau so schnell wieder nach unten. Kritik muss sein, wenn es angebracht ist, aber manch einer sollte sich in seiner Wortwahl etwas bremsen. 
Jetzt grabt die Friedenspfeife aus und freut Euch auf unsere Lieblingsinsel. 

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt auch, dass es hier viele gibt, die vor Ihrem Urlaub posten und posten und dann nach dem Urlaub lang nix mehr von sich hören lassen.

Über Fangberichte mit Bilder freuen sich hier alle...... denke ich zumindest.

Der Countdown läuft..... noch 20 Tage bis zur Abfahrt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Horst und Frank!

Sind wohlbehalten in der Heimat angekommen...

Freue mich schon auf die letzte Augustwoche....da sind wir wieder vor Ort!

Gruß
Tom#h


----------



## autoglas (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Tom es geht doch alles viel zu schnell vorbei,ok der August ist nicht lange hin?hab noch ein kleinen Tipp für die Boardis,die Pumpe ist super,Ich las 2Kanister im Tankraum stehen,Pumpe rein uns ab gehts.nur zur Info.Gruß Horst (Weltbild.de 19,99Euro)


----------



## Multe (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Am Donnerstag, den 5. Juli ab 14.00 Uhr und am Freitag, den 6.Juli ab 17.00 Uhr ist wieder die *"Rettungsschwimmer Patrouille"* im Hafen von Spodsbjerg. Der Schwerpunkt in diesem Jahr ist Sicherheit und Rettung. Hier können sie sehen, wie man sich selbst und andere bei Seenot helfen kann. 
Vom Freitag, den 5. Juli - Sonntag, den 7. Juli findet auch wieder das traditionelle Hafenfest in Spodsbjerg, mit Musik, Tanz usw. statt. Verpasst aber nicht am Sonntag das kostenlose Heringsbuffet.


----------



## dynamofan1987 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Juhu in etwa 4 Std. geht es das erstmal los Richtung Langeland.
Mal sehen ob sich ein paar Dorsche überlisten lassen!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Horst und Frank!
> 
> Sind wohlbehalten in der Heimat angekommen...
> 
> ...


 

Wie??? Schon wieder???? Na ich hoffe ja Ende September ein weiteres mal für eine Woche aufzuschlagen.....


----------



## DasaTeamchef (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag, den 5. Juli ab 14.00 Uhr und am Freitag, den 6.Juli ab 17.00 Uhr ist wieder die *"Rettungsschwimmer Patrouille"* im Hafen von Spodsbjerg. Der Schwerpunkt in diesem Jahr ist Sicherheit und Rettung. Hier können sie sehen, wie man sich selbst und andere bei Seenot helfen kann.
> Vom Freitag, den 5. Juli - Sonntag, den 7. Juli findet auch wieder das traditionelle Hafenfest in Spodsbjerg, mit Musik, Tanz usw. statt. Verpasst aber nicht am Sonntag das kostenlose Heringsbuffet.


 

Mist.....dieses Jahr verpaßt....


----------



## 30mike (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Dasa
Ende September-> Anfang Oktober ??
Wir sind vom 29.9 wieder eine Woche oben.
Gruß
Sam


----------



## Murdock7481 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Zwischenbericht!
Wir sind letzte Woche Mittwoch hier in Spodsbjerg angekommen und natürlich gleich Nachmittag raus ...zwischen dem gelben und dem grünen Turm haben wir 3 Dorsche über 60cm fangen können! Am Donnerstag sind wir dann südlich vom grünen Turm gewesen und konnten 18 Dorsche über 60cm mit an Land holen (alles darunter schwimmt wieder! ) gestern war wieder super! Wir haben ab 60cm mitgenommen davon ca. 14 Stk und ich hatte einen super Drill mit einem 14-kg-Dorsch, den wir auch mit an Land genommen haben! Morgen früh geht es noch mal raus Sud. Vom grünen Turm da war es bis jetzt am besten! Heute steht ein ruhe Tag an wir waren heute morgen mal Rudkobing ansehen ... jetzt chillen später grillen und morgen wieder raus! Werd nach dem Urlaub noch Bilder und eindrücke von dieser schönen Insel posten!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

vermutlich bereits ab 22.09. !!!!!


----------



## Multe (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Murdock, na - was willst du mehr - klappt doch wie versprochen.#6#6
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin sehr gute Fänge.#6#6#6
Gruß Walter


----------



## Michael Horn (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Murdock, 

ja das ist doch mal ne Fangmeldung #6

Petri zu den Fängen..... vor allem zu dem 14 kg  Fisch #6#6#6

Stell mal ein paar Bilder ins Netz, darüber würden wir uns sicherlich alle sehr freuen. 

In welchen Tiefen habt Ihr gefischt?

Mach weiter so, aber lasst noch ein paar für uns drinnen, denn bald ist es soweit. Nur noch 16 Tage.

|wavey:


----------



## roofvisser (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

03-07-2012 *Supertag ...*


----------



## Michael Horn (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wow #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Michael Horn (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Hallo Michi - meine Vorbreitungen gehen erst nächste Woche los - dann aber im Laufschritt - auch ich bin ab 20.07. auf "unserer Insel"
> 
> Frank



Hi Frank, 

bei solchen Fangmeldungen steigt die Vorfreude ins unermessliche. Ich bin schon ganz zittrig.
Mein Boot schreit schon nach mir


----------



## vdausf (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Resekt!!!
Dickes Petri...und bei mir klappt es in 2013 nicht!
SHIT!!!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja, unglaublich......an der Angel haben möcht ich ihn ja auch mal......mitnehmen lieber nix über 3Kg.....schmeckt besser. Habe gestern und heute noch 10 Natur und 20 Pilkvorfächer geknüpft.....

Nun hat auch...."Madame" das gequarke eingestellt - weil eingesehen das es mehr Sinn macht mit dem Trailer und erlaubten 80Km/h (dumdidum) schon Freitagnacht zu fahren. Und da "SIE" eh nur eine Woche bleibt....muss sie selbst fahren und kann dann auch den Schlüssel holen - denn ich bin  hoffenlich (der Gott des Windes sei mir gnädig) auf See...

brauche nur kurz die Augen schliessen - schon habe ich einen "Anfasser"!


----------



## MAAKMASTER (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Murdock7481 schrieb:


> Zwischenbericht!
> Wir sind letzte Woche Mittwoch hier in Spodsbjerg angekommen und natürlich gleich Nachmittag raus ...zwischen dem gelben und dem grünen Turm haben wir 3 Dorsche über 60cm fangen können! Am Donnerstag sind wir dann südlich vom grünen Turm gewesen und konnten 18 Dorsche über 60cm mit an Land holen (alles darunter schwimmt wieder! ) gestern war wieder super! Wir haben ab 60cm mitgenommen davon ca. 14 Stk und ich hatte einen super Drill mit einem 14-kg-Dorsch, den wir auch mit an Land genommen haben! Morgen früh geht es noch mal raus Sud. Vom grünen Turm da war es bis jetzt am besten! Heute steht ein ruhe Tag an wir waren heute morgen mal Rudkobing ansehen ... jetzt chillen später grillen und morgen wieder raus! Werd nach dem Urlaub noch Bilder und eindrücke von dieser schönen Insel posten!




Hey Murdock,
Petri - Heil zu dem Super Fang,einen 14-kg-Dorsch Fängt man nicht jeden Tag.
wo drauf haste den Gefangen???
gruss Willi :vik:


----------



## Murdock7481 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Hey Murdock,
> Petri - Heil zu dem Super Fang,einen 14-kg-Dorsch Fängt man nicht jeden Tag.
> wo drauf haste den Gefangen???
> gruss Willi :vik:



Hallo Maakmaster,
Wir haben alle unsere Dorsche auf Pilker gefangen so 150g Farbe schwarz/rot oder orange ging eigentlich alle Farben! am besten war es südlich vom grünen Turm ab 38 Meter und tiefer! Dort haben wir allerdings auch ein paar von den Dingern verloren wegens hänger:c


----------



## SchmausB (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, wer hat Erfahrung??

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Navionics Seekarten in Verbindung mit der Navionics PC APP.
Ich habe folgendes vor, dazu muss ich ein paar Ausführungen machen:
Ich suchte ich ein Tool mit dem ich am PC Wegpunkte setzen kann und diese dann in meinen Plotter (Lowrance HDS5 Gen2) einlesen kann. Nach langem Suchen und Fragen, habe ich dann die Navionics PC App heruntergeladen (die bekommt man inkl. 1 Jahr Kartenupdate auf der Navionics Seite umsonst, wenn man die Karte erst gekauft hat).
Heruntergeladen - installiert (dabei muss man SD Karte einstecken), er hat gleich aktualisiert und probiert und siehe da es funktioniert einwandfrei und das kostenlos!!!
Jetzt habe ich aber ein Problem:
Wenn ich die Navionics Gold Karte in meinen Plotter einschiebe, sehe ich alle in diesem Gebiet befindlichen Hindernisse (Steine, Wracks usw.) - wähle ich hier einen Punkt aus (z.B. Steine) und sehe mir die GPS Daten an und vergleiche diese dann mit den GPS Daten, die ich in der Navionics PC App vom gleichen Punkt habe, dann stelle ich fest, dass die selbe Punkt eine Differenz von bis zu 100 m!!!! aufweist. 
Nun frage ich mich, welche Koordinaten stimmen. 

Das lästige und schlechte an Navionics ist, dass man niemanden von Navionics (Hotline) erreicht, da es anscheinend keine Ansprechpartner in Deutschland gibt.

Kann mir jemand helfen??

Danke 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## chaco (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

denke mal multe hier, könnte dir helfen??


----------



## Multe (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej chaco, leider - NEIN. #d#d Ich habe auch schon diese Festellung mit   verschiedenen GPS - Geräten ( Magellan , H2O, Fugawi  Marine ENC )  gemacht und bekomme auch immer eine leichte Abweichung. 
Ich fahre dann halt immer die Daten vom Magellan an, weil ich mit dem  Gerät angefangen habe. Aber meine Differenz beträgt nur wenige Meter.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Bernd, 

ich würde mein Glück mal bei Echolotzentrum Schlageter versuchen. Das ist eigentlich die Nummer1 wenns um Echolote/Plotter oder deren Software geht. Er vertreibt auch die Navionics Karten. 
Ich nutze die Karten zwar auch, aber nur in meinem Plotter, daher kann ich Dir auf Deine Fragen leider keine Anwort geben. 
Ist aber irgendwie schon komisch dass auf zwei verschiedenen Geräten solch eine grosse Abweichung ist. Würde mich interessieren, was Du raus bekommst.
Vieleicht liegt es an den unterschiedlichen  GPS-Empfängern, aber hab keine Ahnung. Ich denke mal, dass solch ein Plotter einen besseren Empfänger hat, als manche Handgeräte. Aber 100 Meter Abweichung ist viel.

Gruß Michael


----------



## SchmausB (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für eure Antworten, 
An dich und erst nochmals Danke Michael, ich glaube nicht, dass es am GPS Empfänger liegt,  es dreht sich ja um die Daten bzw. Koordinaten die auf der Navionicskarte sind verglichen mit den Koordinaten auf der Navionics PCApp, also reine kartendaten ohne Einfluss von GPS, die Daten sind fest auf der Karte. Da kann es eigentlich ja nicht sein dass die Koordinaten z.B der gleichen Steine unterschiedlich sind,odersind Steine sich ja auch nicht bewegen  oder seh ich das falsch
Grüße Bernd


----------



## Michael Horn (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

OK, jetzt hab auch ich es kappiert


----------



## SchmausB (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Michael, 
ich hoffe meine Antwort hat dich nicht verletzt, war überhaupt nicht böse gemeint. Möchte nur nachfragen und sicherstellen, dass du es nicht falsch verstanden hast, da es in letzter hier einige unterwegs waren, die meinten andere anpöppel zu müssen.
Jetzt nochmals zu den Daten:
Da kann es ja eigentlich nur sein, dass irgendwelche Karten ungenau gepflegt werden, das widerrum kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, denn wenn man pflegt und sich die Arbeit macht, dann macht man es doch genau oder. Und andere Alternative:
Die "Kartenherausgeber" bekommen Ihre GPS Daten von verschiedenen Stellen, aber auch das kann ich mir sehr schwer vorstellen, denn die Koordinatenquellen sind ja Ämter, hier für Deutschland das BSH (Bundesamt für Seeschifffahrt und Hydrographie).

Bleibt immer noch die Frage: Woher die Abweichung (egal wie groß).

Das würde mich sehr interessieren!

Gruß 
Bernd

P.S. Aber wirklich schlecht finde ich, dass der "Gigant" Navionics keine Anprechstelle bzw, Hotline in Deutschland hat.


----------



## Zwergbarsch (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo zusammen!

wir wollen mitte september nach wieder nach bukkemose fahren. wie sind eure erfahrungen zu dieser jahreszeit? wir wollen vom boot aus angeln, für ungünstige wetterlagen haben wir aber auch die brandungsausrüstung eingepackt.
für ein paar tipps zur jahreszeit wären wir dankbar.


----------



## spin89 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich bin dieses Jahr vom 4 August bis 11 August auch wieder auf Langeland #6

Ist zu der Zeit noch jemand dort, es wäre interessant falls jemand zu der Zeit noch den ein oder anderen Tag einen Platz auf nem Boot frei hätte.
Selbstverständlich würde ich mich an den Kosten beteiligen.

Ich müsste mir sonst ein Boot ganz alleine mieten, da meine Miturlauber ihre Prio eher weniger aufs Angeln gesetzt haben.

Viele Grüße

Lasse


----------



## AlexM (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zwergbarsch,
ich bin vom 08.09. - 15.09. in Bagenkop. Wir wollen ebenfalls mit dem Boot rausfahren, ich gehe davon aus das es klappen wird. Wenn du dir das Wetter für diese Woche auf LL ansiehst, dann wird vermutlich diese Woche mit dem Boot nicht viel gehen. 
Vom Bauchgefühl werden wir (sofern Wind und Strömung es zulassen) vermutlich am Rand der Fahrrinne auf Dorsch und Makrele angeln.


----------



## Zwergbarsch (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Für Makrelen bist Du aber schon spät. Dorsch und Plattfisch sollte schon was gehen. Stehen die Dorsche Mitte Septémber schon flacher?


----------



## Heiko112 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Zu dem Kartenproblem:

Ohne das ich da jetzt wirklich Ahnung von habe, werfe ich mal das Geodätisches Datum in den Raum. 
Mal bei Wikipedia eingeben.

Bei unterschiedlichen Einstellung zwischen App und Lowrance sollte es genau zu solchen Problemen kommen.



mfg
Heiko


----------



## Lockenfrosch (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vielleicht könnte ja auch mal wieder jemand ne Fangmeldung posten?


----------



## AlexM (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind bisher immer, egal ob Mai oder September zur Fahrrinne rausgefahren. In flachen Wasser (weniger als 20m) waren uns meinst zu viele Bisse von kleinen Dorschen. Da macht das Angeln dann auch keinen Spaß. Bisse (und Fänge) von Makrelen hatten wir, überraschenderweise, bereits letztes Jahr im Juni. Daher hatten wir überlegt ob wir es dieses Jahr im September mal auf Makrele probieren. Wenn es nicht läuft, Gummifisch dran und ab auf Grund. Umbauen für Dorsch geht doch immer recht schnell.


----------



## Michael Horn (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte ja auch mal wieder jemand ne Fangmeldung posten?



Hast recht...... im Moment ziemlich mau hier.

Ab Samstag nächster Woche werde ich hoffentlich etwas positives Berichten können, wenn das Wetter mitmacht.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan W. (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich hoffentlich auch. Fahre am Sonntag auf unsere 
Lieblingsinsel. Speedi fährt bereits am Samstag.
Nachdem der Trip im April nicht so erfolgreich war, hoffen
wir doch mal das das Wetter und vorallem die Strömung
nächste Woche mitspielen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall
berichten.


----------



## Murdock7481 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,
So ich will jetzt mal meinen Bericht vom Urlaub abgeben da ja viele hier schon heiß auf neue Bilder sind!Also wir sind am Mittwoch 27.06 morgens um 4:45 vom Alten Land aus Richtung Spodsbjerg aufgebrochen ...nach einer kleinen Pause für einen 3,50Euronen teuren Kaffee ging es problemlos weiter bis zum Hafen von Spodsbjerg den wir dann nach 5,30 Std. (mit Trailer) erreichten! Da wir schon um ca. 10 Uhr da waren und die Hütte erst um 14 Uhr bekommen sollten sind wir am Campingplatz vorbei gefahren und haben uns am Strand erst mal unser Angelgebiet für die nächsten 10 Tage angesehen ...sah Super aus aber es kribbelte in den Fingern also gleich in den Angelladen eine Erlaubnis zum Angeln geholt und dann zum Campingplatz, dort haben wir zum Glück unsere Hütte gleich bekommen, da niemand drinnen war! So als wir eingeräumt hatten, haben wir uns entschieden mal einen Versuch zu wagen! Es war etwas bedeckt aber kein Wind und nicht kalt also>>>Los wir haben 2-3Stunden zwischen dem Gelben und dem grünen Turm geangelt und konnten gleich 3 schöne Dorsche mitnehmen! Am Donnerstag sind wir früh raus bei super Wetter und kein Wind wir haben ca 17 Dorsche in 4 Stunden süd. des Grünen Turm gefangen!Freitag ging leider nix, da wir morgens ein mega Gewitter hatten! Die nächsten Tage haben wir immer mal 3-5 gute Dorsche mitnehmen können da wir recht viel Drift hatten war es nicht ganz so einfach hat aber geklappt!Am Dienstag war wieder super wir konnten bei super Wetter 14 Leos mit an Land nehmen.Mittwoch war ruhe Tag und am Donnerstag sind wir nochmal 2Stunden auf Platte gegangen und haben davon 4 mitnehmen können leider wurde der Wind so dolle das *wir abgebrochen haben! Der Wetterbericht für den Freitag hat sich bestätigt mit viel Wind und Regen also haben wir gepackt und sind zufrieden nach Hause gefahren! Uns hat es superviel Spaß gemacht und wir Planen jetzt schon unsere *2 Tour auf die schöne Insel. Ich möchte mich hier nochmals bei Multe und allen anderen Leuten *die fleißig Berichte Posten bedanken!!!Es hat das erste Mal Langeland sehr erleichtert! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Multe (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Murdock, freut mich, das dir die Tour gefallen hat und das ihr einige gute Dorsche mitnehmen konntet. #6Bei den Infos  musste es ja klappen und am Wetter kann man zum Glück noch nichts  drehen. Ist auch gut so.
Für deine nächste Tour kannst du gerne wieder aktuelle Tips bekommen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## autoglas (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

:vik:Hallo Murdock schöne Fische,da freut sich mein Anglerherz eine dickes PetriGruß Horst


----------



## carlsberg (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Murdock schön das es euch so gut auf der insel gefallen hat . sind auch alle super nett dort oben und immer hilfsbereit. schöne dorsche die ihr da gefangen habt,und ein toller bericht:vik:. bei mir sind es glaube ich noch ca.7 lange wochen bis ich endlich dort oben, und dorsche jagen kann#a##.


----------



## Zwergbarsch (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri Murdock! 
Sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus. Vor allem sind das schöne Filetdorsche und nicht so Zwerge. #6


----------



## Michael Horn (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi murdock

schöne Fangmeldung  ......... das steigert die Vorfreude für den  21.07.


Gruß #6


----------



## Lockenfrosch (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri Murdock, schöne Fische, solche Bilder wollen wir sehen


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo bin ein neuling auf dem gebiet langeland. wir fahren jetzt im august nach spodsbjerg und ich möchte das erste mal einen dorsch fangen. boot wollte ich mir von ibu leihen.

habt ihr jetzt mal ein paar tipps für mich wie ich dorsche fange. bzw was für köder ich brauche(vorfächer).

wäre euch dankbar

mfg


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Geh zu Thomas ins Angelzentrum und laß Dich beraten.
Da werden Sie geholfen.
Ist 500 m vom Hafen....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Geh zu Thomas ins Angelzentrum und laß Dich beraten.
> Da werden Sie geholfen.
> Ist 500 m vom Hafen....
> 
> ...



hallo ok das mache ich, wollte aber gerne vorher schon bisschen einkaufen, ist billiger hier.

meint ihr ich muss boot vorher buchen oder reicht vor ort ?

mfg


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

endlich mal wieder eine gute Fangmeldung mit schönen Dorschen.....ja, die aus dem Alten Land.....bekannt auch gute Fischräuber zu sein....

heute in ca 175 Std geht es los.....


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

He Frank.
Ich hoffe Dein Anhänger ist wieder topfit und Du kannst wieder angreifen; wir kommen am 25.8. noch mal.
Also laß noch ein paar drin...
Gruß
Tom


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Wolfsburg Virus, du kannst auf dem Weg nach LL hinter Hamburg bei Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen (Kißdorfer Weg oder so) alles günstig einkaufen oder versuch es bei Dirk Sennholz ( www.dsangelsport.de ) in Flensburg. Beide liegen auf dem Weg. Solltest Du die Fähre über Fehmarn nehmen, findest du alles in Heiligenhafen. Das Boot mußt Du in der Hauptsaison vorher buchen. Viel Spaß und Gruß aus Hannover ( die Nr.1 im Norden:q:q:q) Shorty


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfsburg Virus, du kannst auf dem Weg nach LL hinter Hamburg bei Moritz Nord in Kaltenkirchen (Kißdorfer Weg oder so) alles günstig einkaufen oder versuch es bei Dirk Sennholz ( www.dsangelsport.de ) in Flensburg. Beide liegen auf dem Weg. Solltest Du die Fähre über Fehmarn nehmen, findest du alles in Heiligenhafen. Das Boot mußt Du in der Hauptsaison vorher buchen. Viel Spaß und Gruß aus Hannover ( die Nr.1 im Norden:q:q:q) Shorty



hallo oki doki. nein nr.1 im norder ist und bleibt Werder Bremen:m


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Dorsch-Tom: Ein paar lasse ich sicherlich drinne! Aber nur ein paar..... ich mach wohl Ende September noch ne Runde!!!

@Wolfsburg: Im Norden gibt es nur eine Nummer Eins NDR - Fussballtechnisch ist leider alles zurück auf Entwicklungslandstatus - aber: Wir würden niemals zum FC Bayern gehen....


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

fährt denn anfang august noch einer nach spodsbjerg ?

mfg


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich bin bis zum 04.08. da


----------



## spin89 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Und ich bin ab dem 4tem August dort |rolleyes

Gruß lasse


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

auch für Dich lasse ich einige drin - Lasse


----------



## chaco (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

18.8 mit multe


----------



## Multe (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej chaco, wie ich das sehe, gibt das dann ein größeres Treffen. Chris   kommt mit einigen Leuten. Roofvisser kommt, Merlo, mit Maja. Da sind ja alle "Großdorschjäger" versammelt. Alleine was Maja im letzten Jahr an großen Dorschen um die 15kg am Haken hatte... sogar Doubletten von 14 und 17kg. 
Also chaco, da bist du in bester Gesellschaft.
Gruß Multe


----------



## roofvisser (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Spodsbjerg 16-06 / 07-07-2012 Ron en Yvonne...*_

Nachricht auf Niederländisch einer schönen Urlaub mit schönen Bildern!!


----------



## Multe (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Kees, da hast du wieder eine gute Woche auf LL gehabt. So ist das nun einmal, das die Frauen sehr viele und gute Dorsche fangen. Viele Männer kommen damit nicht klar. Aber du warst sicher nicht böse über die Fänge von Yvonne. 
Du hast auch richtig erkannt, das sehr viele Angler immer ihren alten Trott weiterangeln und nichts fangen, obwohl im Nachbarboot ein Dorsch nach dem anderen ins Boot kommt.
Ich freu mich schon auf unser Treffen im August.
Gruß Walter


----------



## roofvisser (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Kees, da hast du wieder eine gute Woche auf LL gehabt. So ist das nun einmal, das die Frauen sehr viele und gute Dorsche fangen. Viele Männer kommen damit nicht klar. Aber du warst sicher nicht böse über die Fänge von Yvonne.
> Du hast auch richtig erkannt, das sehr viele Angler immer ihren alten Trott weiterangeln und nichts fangen, obwohl im Nachbarboot ein Dorsch nach dem anderen ins Boot kommt.
> Ich freu mich schon auf unser Treffen im August.
> Gruß Walter



_Hallo Walter,
die beitrage ist von Ron mit sein frau Yvonne.

Wir sehen uns im August!! 
(Ich bring mein frau Ingrid mit :k)

Gruß
Kees._


----------



## carlsberg (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wir sind ab 1.9. Auf der Insel. und machen jagt auf dicke dorsche.


----------



## Michael Horn (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi zusammen,

wie sieht es im Moment mit Heringen aus. Werden welche gefangen? Würde gerne mit Naturködermontage fischen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## spin89 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Fischt von euch jemand viel mit Gummis vor Langeland?

Ich möchte das dieses Jahr mal etwas intensiver angehen, mich würd interessieren in welche Richtung es grob mit den Gewichten der Köpfe geht..

Gruß Lasse


----------



## Lockenfrosch (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



spin89 schrieb:


> Fischt von euch jemand viel mit Gummis vor Langeland?
> 
> Ich möchte das dieses Jahr mal etwas intensiver angehen, mich würd interessieren in welche Richtung es grob mit den Gewichten der Köpfe geht..
> 
> Gruß Lasse





Hallo Lasse,

wir haben mit Gummi dieses Jahr weniger Erfolg gehabt, ganz im Gegensatz zum letzten Mal. Da gingen Gummis in Schwarz-Rot mit Köpfen von 60 - 100 gr gut. Dieses Jahr waren 80 - 100 gr Pilks in Lila der Renner.


----------



## spin89 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Lockenfrosch schrieb:


> Hallo Lasse,
> 
> wir haben mit Gummi dieses Jahr weniger Erfolg gehabt, ganz im Gegensatz zum letzten Mal. Da gingen Gummis in Schwarz-Rot mit Köpfen von 60 - 100 gr gut. Dieses Jahr waren 80 - 100 gr Pilks in Lila der Renner.




Danke für deine Antwort,

ich werd alles mitnehmen und dann rumprobieren...

Werd nochmal losgehen und Köpfe kaufen gehen und 1-2 Lila Pilka kommen dann auch nochmal mit.
Im Endeffeckt wird man eh wieder mehr dabei haben als man braucht oder verwenden kann.

In welcher Tiefe hast du mit den 60-100Gramm Köpfen gefischt?

Gruß lasse

W


----------



## tosa76 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir waren vom 7. - 14. Juli auf LL im Süden der Insel. Unser Ausgangshafen war Bagenkop. Wir hatten zu dritt viele schöne Dorsche, einen Hering und eine wunderschöne Meerforelle gefangen. Leider hatten wir zwei Ausfalltage aufgrund von schlechtem Wetter. 

Sehr gut liefen bei uns Twister und Shads in motoroil, braun-goldglitter und rot/schwarz. Fängige Tiefen waren der Flachwasserbereich vor der Südspitze und in der Fahrrinne Höhe der ersten roten und grünen Tonne jeweils an dern Kanten. Makrelen sind auch bereits vor Ort und wurden von anderen Anglern im tieferen Wasser bei der Fahrrinne im Belt gefangen.

Die Insel hat mir/uns ausgesprochen gut gefallen und wird uns bald wiedersehen. :m


----------



## tosa76 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ach ja, hat hier im Forum jemand eine Seekarte vom Seegebiet von Süden in Dateiform (jpg, tiff, btm) vorliegen?


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



tosa76 schrieb:


> Wir waren vom 7. - 14. Juli auf LL im Süden der Insel. Unser Ausgangshafen war Bagenkop. Wir hatten zu dritt viele schöne Dorsche, einen Hering und eine wunderschöne Meerforelle gefangen. Leider hatten wir zwei Ausfalltage aufgrund von schlechtem Wetter.
> 
> Sehr gut liefen bei uns Twister und Shads in motoroil, braun-goldglitter und rot/schwarz. Fängige Tiefen waren der Flachwasserbereich vor der Südspitze und in der Fahrrinne Höhe der ersten roten und grünen Tonne jeweils an dern Kanten. Makrelen sind auch bereits vor Ort und wurden von anderen Anglern im tieferen Wasser bei der Fahrrinne im Belt gefangen.
> 
> Die Insel hat mir/uns ausgesprochen gut gefallen und wird uns bald wiedersehen. :m


 
Moin tosa76 / Torsten,

für den Sueden von LL ist die Spitze um Doves Klint / Gulstav wirklich gut. Gerade dort, wo die Strömung der Marstallbucht und die des Grossen Belts sich treffen, tummeln sich immer wieder gute Fische. (Auch zum Uferfischen eine "perfekte Stelle" )
Dickes Petri zu eurem Fang ! #6


----------



## Lockenfrosch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



spin89 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort,
> 
> ich werd alles mitnehmen und dann rumprobieren...
> 
> ...




Aufgrund des bescheidenen Wetters (viel Wind) sind wir kaum tiefer als 16 Meter gewesen, die meisten Dorsche haben wir in Tiefen zwischen 9 und 11 Metern verhaftet. Wir sind von Bagenkop südwestlich gefahren und sind meist bis zur Höhe der Stellnetzreihe gefahren.


----------



## Zwergbarsch (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



tosa76 schrieb:


> Ach ja, hat hier im Forum jemand eine Seekarte vom Seegebiet von Süden in Dateiform (jpg, tiff, btm) vorliegen?


 


Hi Tosa,

schau mal unter www.nv-pedia.de da findest Du alle Seekarten.


----------



## Murdock7481 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich  hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, und zwar haben wir vor uns für  unseren nächsten Aufenthalt in Langeland Pilker selber zu gießen.Ich  hab im Netz eine super Anleitung gefunden, wo man mit Silikon Kautschuk  eine Negativform baut, dort ist beschrieben, dass man hitzebeständiges  Silikon bis 600grad nehmen soll leider kann ich im Netz nur, welches  Finden das kurzzeitig bis 400grad geeignet ist!Jetzt meine Frage hat das schon Mal jemand von euch gemacht? Und wo bekomme ich Silikonkautschuk bis 600grad her? Vielen dank im Voraus für eure Antworten!


----------



## lsski (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Blei schmilzt bei 327°C

Wenn es nicht überhitzt wird leidet die Form nicht.

oder du packst noch was Zinn dazu das schmilzt schon bei 232°C


----------



## mirko.nbg (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langeland Freunde!
Wir fahren seit drei Jahren auf die Insel!
Wollte jetzt unser Ferienhaus wieder Buchen.
Wir wollen anfang Mai rauf fahren und 2 Wochen früher als in diesem Jahr. Sorry......spinnen die Dänen? Das Haus soll 240 Euro mehr kosten....
Irgendwann ist auch bei mir die "Schmerzgrenze"erreicht. Hafenliegeplatz liegt bei 180 Euro für 2 Wochen.
Ich glaube ich werde mich wieder nach Fehmarn verabschieden. Schlechter und besser haben wir dort auch nicht gefangen! Aber es ist mittlerweile doch um einiges billiger.So gerne wir auf Langeland waren und uns wohl gefühlt haben,aber der kostenfaktor,allein über 20% für das gleiche Haus zur selben Zeit... Geht nicht.... Wenn mich meine Freunde nicht noch überreden,heisst es: Servus Langeland!

Servus und Petri Heil!

Mirko


----------



## spin89 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Hallo Langeland Freunde!
> Wir fahren seit drei Jahren auf die Insel!
> Wollte jetzt unser Ferienhaus wieder Buchen.
> Wir wollen anfang Mai rauf fahren und 2 Wochen früher als in diesem Jahr. Sorry......spinnen die Dänen? Das Haus soll 240 Euro mehr kosten....
> ...



Schau dich doch nach nem anderem Haus um :m
20% Erhöhung ist in der Tat heftig!


----------



## kokanee (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



spin89 schrieb:


> Fischt von euch jemand viel mit Gummis vor Langeland?
> 
> Ich möchte das dieses Jahr mal etwas intensiver angehen, mich würd interessieren in welche Richtung es grob mit den Gewichten der Köpfe geht..
> 
> Gruß Lasse


 
Hallo Lasse,

wenn Du mit Gummis fischt (Größe ca. 12cm-16cm) hast Du auf jedenfall nicht so viel kleine Dorsche und die die Du fängst beginnen meistens bei ca. 60cm. Gewichte ist abhängig von der Strömung. Ab 150g wird es zum Kraftakt mit Gummis zu fischen. Man hat zwar nicht so viele Bisse, aber die, die Beissen kann man dann auch mitnehmen. Was habe ich davon wenn ich zig Babydorsche fange, wenn ich das mit den Gummis (Fische) verhindern kann. Bei normaler Strömung kann man mit 50g - 90g gut mit Gummis fischen. Bei der Führung ist zu beachten das manchmal weniger Bewegung mehr Erfolg bringt.

Grüße Kokanee


----------



## Michael Horn (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Pälzer |wavey:

alles klar in Dörrebach?

ich schließe mich Deinen Worten an. Das Wasser hat noch keine sommerlichen Temperaturen und im Moment nur 15-16 Grad an der Oberfläche. Also ist es unten noch viel kälter. Daher würde ich auch eine sehr passive Köderführung empfehlen. 
Ich selbst habe Jigköpfe von 40 Gramm bis 200 Gramm. Immer so leicht wie möglich fischen.  

So.... in 3 Tagen geht endlich los. Der Wind scheint sich ja auch zu beruhigen. 

Michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi Pälzer |wavey:
> 
> alles klar in Dörrebach?
> 
> ...


 
Moin Michi,

was hast Du auch erwartet - hat sich jetzt genug ausgepustet!!!!

60 Std noch......dann geht es los!

Frank


----------



## Michael Horn (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Heut gehts noch mal ne Nacht an den Rhein auf Waller ansitzen und ab morgen wird sich dann voll auf LL konzertriert. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## spin89 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hallo Lasse,
> 
> wenn Du mit Gummis fischt (Größe ca. 12cm-16cm) hast Du auf jedenfall nicht so viel kleine Dorsche und die die Du fängst beginnen meistens bei ca. 60cm. Gewichte ist abhängig von der Strömung. Ab 150g wird es zum Kraftakt mit Gummis zu fischen. Man hat zwar nicht so viele Bisse, aber die, die Beissen kann man dann auch mitnehmen. Was habe ich davon wenn ich zig Babydorsche fange, wenn ich das mit den Gummis (Fische) verhindern kann. Bei normaler Strömung kann man mit 50g - 90g gut mit Gummis fischen. Bei der Führung ist zu beachten das manchmal weniger Bewegung mehr Erfolg bringt.
> 
> Grüße Kokanee




Danke für die Antwort,

nächste Woche gehts nochmal einkaufen #h

Ich bevorzuge es grundsätzlich nen Fluocarbonvorfach zu fischen, nicht unbedingt wegen der Sichtbarkeit sonder viel mehr auch bezüglich des Abriebs.
In welcher Stärke fischt ihr das Fluo, sofern ihr welches verwendet?

Gruß Lasse


----------



## lsski (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



spin89 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,
> 
> nächste Woche gehts nochmal einkaufen #h
> 
> ...



> 0,40mm
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ROCARBON-045mm-156Kg-500m_c67-84_p6634_x2.htm


----------



## kokanee (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi Pälzer |wavey:
> 
> alles klar in Dörrebach?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Michael,

jo alles klar bei uns, stecke auch schon in den Vorbereitungen aber bei mir dauert es noch etwas. Wir sind ab dem 24.08.12 auf der Insel (3 Wochen:q). Last uns noch ein paar schöne Dorsche übrig! Wirst Du uns zwischendrin wieder Berichten von der Insel? Wäre nett taufrische Infos zu bekommen.
Wünsche Euch ein dickes Petri und nicht soviel Wind.

Grüße aus Dörrenbach
Willi #6


----------



## Multe (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wind und Strömung lassen nach und schon sind die ersten dicken Dorsche am Haken. Thomas hat mir gerade das Bild von einem Dorsch mit 14,75kg geschickt. Wer fängt den 20kg Dorsch. Michael wie sieht es aus??:vik:
Du hast sehr gute Chancen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Walter,

wir fahren erst HEUTE um 22 Uhr los #6

In Sachen 20kg Dorsch werden wir uns aufjedenfall ab Sonntag bemühen :l

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da wünsche ich dir ein paar richtig gute Dorsche und vor allem gutes Wetter. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja  einmal auf LL.
Gruß Walter


----------



## aalerich (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

schau mal wieder rein..........
Nicht viel neues hier und da
Die pusher sind ja wieder aktiv ! Multe, erkläre uns doch mal den Begriff " KÜchen- oder Filetdorsch " . Welche Spezies ist das eigentlich ? Da sind doch wohl nicht etwa untermaßige Fische mit gemeint ? 

Leute, eure euphorischen Ausbrüche über  "Mini "- Fische kann ich nicht teilen. Für mich hat das den Anschein sich an der Kinderstube zu vergreifen. Auch von  Anglern  aus dem Westen oder Süden erwarte ich ein objektives Angeln. Es kann doch nicht sein. daß hier große Fänge angepriesen werden, die überhaupt kein FOTO WERT SIND .


----------



## Multe (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schon fängt wieder die Meckerei an. Ein Kindergarten ist da ein Dreck dagegen. .
Erst wollt ihr brandaktuelle Fotos und dann kommt schon wieder solch ein blöder Kommentar.
6 Postings in 4 Jahren !!!!! aalerich mach weiter so.
HURRAAAA


----------



## Norbi (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Multe ärgere Dich nicht,der ist doch einfach nur hohl im Kopf.


----------



## Multe (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Norbi, keine Bange, das macht mir nichts aus. Man hat halt immer mal solche, die nur meckern können aber selber keinen Beitrag bringen. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## merlo (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Multe nimms locker . Vielleicht ist das ja nur der Neid der "Besitzlosen". Bis bald in Langeland. Gruss Merlo und Maja


----------



## autoglas (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Norbi schrieb:


> Multe ärgere Dich nicht,der ist doch einfach nur hohl im Kopf.



Hallo Norbi Ich hoffe du meinst damit nicht mein Kumpel Knallerich?oder weis jetzt gerade nicht genau.knollerich,Bollerich.ach egal ist langweilig Gruß Horst:vik:


----------



## Multe (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, sorry, hatte ganz vergessen euch mitzuteilen, das HEUTE das Langelandfestival in Rudkøbing angefangen hat. Einige von euch haben leider fast 3 Std. gebraucht von Svendborg bis Langeland.
An diesen Tag muss man immer versuchen ganz früh auf der Insel aufzuschlagen.


----------



## engelhai (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Der Fischer hier in Kiel-Heikendorf verkauft direkt von Bord seine Dorsche die er als " Küchendorsche" anpreisst. Sind alles Dorsche höchstens 30 bis 35 cm. |gr:
Ich hoffe das die Angler da ein wenig weitsichtiger sind als die Fischer, die sich langsam selbst das Wasser abgraben.


----------



## netzfischer (22. Juli 2012)

*Langeland im Oktober*

Hallo Langelandangler!
Habe vor anfang Oktober mal auf Langeland zu fahren um etwas zu fischen.Wie sind die fangaussichten in dieser Jahreszeit?Mit welchen fängen und wo,kann mann rechnen?Werde in Bagenkop oder in Spodsberg wohnen,bringe vieleicht eigenes Boot mit,oder ist es besser eins zu mieten?
Danke im vorraus für Eure Antworten
hessenpaule#h


----------



## Greenhorn (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Langeland im Oktober*



netzfischer schrieb:


> Hallo Langelandangler!
> Habe vor anfang Oktober mal auf Langeland zu fahren um etwas zu fischen.Wie sind die fangaussichten in dieser Jahreszeit?Mit welchen fängen und wo,kann mann rechnen?Werde in Bagenkop oder in Spodsberg wohnen,bringe vieleicht eigenes Boot mit,oder ist es besser eins zu mieten?
> Danke im vorraus für Eure Antworten
> hessenpaule#h



Schau mal unter Langeland 2011 Fangmeldungen & Berichte oder 2010 oder 2009 oder...


----------



## ZiggyStardust (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir waren letztes Jahr Anfang Oktober ab Bagenkop Angeln.
Wenn wir raus konnten waren Dorsche und Platten zu erwischen.
2 Hornhechte konnten ebenfalls noch verhaftet werden.
Problem war eigentlich nur der Wind, der nur 3 Ausfahrten zuließ.
Aber das kann wohl auch im Sommer passieren #d.

Im Regelfall etwas sicherer ist da Spodsbjerg, da auf der Ostseite der Insel etwas windgeschützter.....
Kann aber auch immer wieder mal Ausnahmen geben...

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 

da das Ganze etwas zum Einschlafen droht, möchte ich mich live aus Langeland melden.

Bin seit letzten Samstag auf unserer Lieblingsinsel und möchte Euch ein paar Sätze über die ersten Tage hier in Langeland berichten.
Am Freitag starteten wir die gg. 22.00 Uhr die 1000 Kilometer in Richtung Norden. Nach Staufreier und problemloser Anreise erreichten wir Bukkemose am Samstag gg. 11.00 Uhr. 
Gebucht wurde über „Haus und Boot“ und wie immer war unser Haus bestens. 
Da der Sommerurlaub gleich Familienurlaub ist, dreht sich in dieser Zeit nicht alles um die Fischerei und so war am Samstag für den Rest des Tages erst mal relaxen angesagt. Gemütlich die Bude einräumen, alte Bekannte begrüßen (u.a mit unserem Boardie „Wojti“), Boot und Angelsachen startklar machen und zum Ausklang des Tages ein kleinen Umtrunk veranstaltet. 
Doch nun zum wesentlichen. 
Sonntagmorgen starteten wir um 5.00 Uhr bei herrlichem Wetter und wenig Wind zum ersten Mal in See. Unser Revier an diesem Morgen waren die Plateaus vor Bukkemose. In Tiefen zwischen 20 und 25 Metern waren wir sofort am Fisch und konnten bis 10.00 Uhr jede Menge Dorsche fangen. Fische bis 50 cm wurden schonend in ihr Revier zurückgesetzt. Gefischt wurden mit Pilker bis 80 Gramm und Jig-Köpfe bis 50 Gramm. Fängige Farben waren rot/schwarz. 
Montag frischte der Wind etwas auf und so entschlossen wir uns an diesem Tag erst in den Abendstunden und Glück zu versuchen. So starteten wir gg. 19.30 Uhr zum zweiten Mal in Richtung der Plateaus vor Bukkemose. Auch hier konnten wir die Dorsche in Tiefen von 20-23 Metern finden. Da viele Kleindorsche am Platz waren, entschlossen wir uns, unser Glück in tieferen Regionen zu versuchen. So fuhren wir in die alte Fahrrinne vor Bukkemose und fischten in Tiefen bis ca. 35 Meter. Hier konnte meine Tochter zum Abschluß des Tages eine schöne Doublette fangen. Die Fische wogen 4 und  3,5 kg. 
Hier die ersten Fotos.


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

.... und weiter gehts.....

Dienstag, also heute, war ein Bombenwetter. Ca. 25 Grad warm und so gut wie kein Wind. Also starteten wir um 05.00 Uhr in Richtung des ehemaligen roten Turmes. Wir fischten in Tiefen zwischen 40 – 47 Metern mit pinkfarbenen und rot-schwarzen Pilkern mit einem Gewicht von 100 Gramm, ca. 80 cm über dem Pilker ein roter Gummimakk. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten konnten wir schließlich einen guten Platz finden, der uns schöne gute Fische brachte. Erwähnenswert ist ein 4,5 kg Dorsch von meinem Sohnemann und ein 7 kg Dorsch, welchen ich fangen konnte. 
In der Hoffnung auf noch größere Fische beendeten wir um 10.00 Uhr unseren Trip.
Für den Rest des Tages war Baden & Fun angesangt. OK……. die Wassertemperatur hier ist nicht gerade sommerlich, beträgt aber immerhin schon 18 Grad an der Oberfläche. 
Für morgen sind 30 Grad und null Wind angesagt, das heisst….. um 05.00 Uhr stechen wir wieder in See. Ich werde Euch berichten.
Hier die nächsten Fotos.


----------



## kokanee (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

toller Bericht und schöne Bilder, aber bitte bitte las noch ein paar Dorsche für uns übrig. Endlich mal wieder Live - Berichte von der Insel. Freue mich schon auf Deinen nächsten Bericht. Wünsch Euch noch viel Spaß und weiterhin einen schönen Urlaub.
Grüße aus der Pfalz
Willi


----------



## Zwergbarsch (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für Deine schöne Berichte. Das sind wirkliche sehr gute Beiträge mit Substanz. Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie weiter einen schöne Urlaub mit gutem Wetter und ganz viel Petri!
Wir werden Mitte September für vier Tage nach Bukkemose fahren. Mal sehen, ob dann das Wetter mitspielt. Und natürlich auch der Fisch.


----------



## Stefan W. (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Michael,


schöner Bericht und schöne Fische.
Wir hatten letzte Woche nicht so ein Glück mit dem Wetter. Das
Wetter war die ganze Woche über zum :c. jeden Tag sehr
starken Wind mit starken Boen und viel Regen. Einige haben es
gewagt weit rauszufahren und wurden teilweise belohnt. Wir 
fahren seit vielen Jahren nach Langeland und haben schon
so einige Sturmfahrten hinter uns, aber letzte Woche war uns
das Risiko zu groß weit raus zu fahren. 
Wir werden auf jeden Fall spätestens nächstes Jahr wieder
auf die Insel fahren, und dann kann es nur besser werden, weil 
schlimmer wie letzte Woche geht nicht. Allen die auf der Insel
sind oder es noch vor haben wünsche ich viel Spaß und mehr
Glück mit dem Wetter als wir es letzte Woche hatten.:r


----------



## wojti (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So auch von mir ein kleiner Zwischenbericht nach 4 Tagen
Dieser 96 cm Dorsch ging meiner Frau heut an den Pilker.
Ansonsten Wetter Top und auch die Fänge sind ordentlich neben 10 Hornhechten
Und einer Makrele sind die Dorschfänge auch gut wenn man diese gefunden hat!:q


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Michael Horn

super bericht von dir.....tolle fische super wetter, was will man mehr.......

kann man dich als guid mieten ??#6
wir sind anfang oktober nochmal vor ort und versuchen unser glück.

Gruß aus Bargteheide bei Hamburg
Thomas


----------



## Atze82 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hossa wenn man das alles so liest dann fangen die Finger an zu jucken.
Zum Glück kommen wir am 18.08 für ein Woche hoch und ich hoffe ihr lasst uns noch ein paar Dorsch drin. Petri an alle die grad dem feuchten Hobby nachgehen


----------



## MAAKMASTER (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,
Wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie einen Schönen Urlaub,
und euch allen noch Viel Petri-Heil.
Super Bericht------wie Immer.#6
gruss Willi :vik:


----------



## ZiggyStardust (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Michael....

Toller Bericht... super Fotos...

Wünsch Euch noch nen richtigen Kracher... und weiterhin schönes Wetter...

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## Multe (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, kannst du überhaupt noch die Finger zum Schreiben krumm machen, bei den Fängen.
Hier in Spodsbjerg brummt der Bär. Yvonne hat gestern wieder richtig zugeschlagen. Werde am Samstag einmal mit damsob zu den dicken Dorschen fahren.
ich wünsche dir weiterhin einen schönen Aufenthalt und gute Fänge. Vielleicht treffen wir uns auf dem Wasser.
Gruß Walter


----------



## carlsberg (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich könnte:c. Das ich zu hause bin. Ab 1.9 greife ich an,wenn dann noch Dicke da sind. Aber ich wünsche euch trotzdem allen ein dickes petri für die TOLLEN FÄNGE.
Und super berichte micha. immer schön weiter berichten dann kann ich jetzt schon nicht mehr schalfen.


----------



## carlsberg (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Multe immer schön warten bis ich auch da bin.:q|muahah:


----------



## Multe (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Carlsberg, keine Bange, werde _uns_ noch einige im Wasser lassen. Bin ja jetzt nur bis 4.8. in Spodsbjerg. Komme aber gleich am 18.Aug. wieder. Dann aber für 3 Wochen und dann starten wir einmal ab 1. Sep. zusammen. Werde dir dann auch etwas ganz neues an "Gummitieren" mitbringen, die hier noch nicht auf dem Markt sind. So können wir einmal eine Testrunde starten.
gruß Multe


----------



## Greenhorn (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Langeland vs Bornholm...

Wir fahren regelmäßig nach Langeland und in unserer Truppe gibt es eine eingeschworene Fangemeinde. Nun ist einer abtrünnig geworden und gerade mit seiner Familie und seinem Boot nach Bornholm gefahren und erzählt wie toll es da ist (ist ja auch eine schöne Insel) und er meint, dass man da besser fängt. Schätze, er will die Truppe nächstes Jahr nach Bornholm locken. 

Aber nicht mit mir und einem anderen Langeland Fan aus unserer Truppe. Wir haben ihn herausgefordert und fahren nun spontan am morgigen Freitag nach Spodsbjerg und nehmen ein Boot von Nikolaj. 
Wir haben nicht so eine lange Anreise, da kann man das mal bringen. 

Wir haben uns eigentlich vorgenommen, zwischen dem grünen Turm und der Beltmittentonne 6 fischen. Eigentlich finden wir uns ganz gut selber zurecht, aber da wir nicht viel Zeit zum Probieren haben, wäre es nett, wenn der eine oder andere uns noch auf die schnelle mit ein paar aktuellen Hinweisen helfen kann. 

Zu allem Überfluss ist er auch noch mit unserer gesamten Köderbox nach Bornholm los... daher werden wir noch auf die Schnelle bei Thomas nachrüsten und ihn befragen.

Ich melde mich hinterher um zu berichten, ob wir uns erfolgreich wehren konnten... ;-)


----------



## Stefan W. (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri allen Fängern,

wir waren definitiv eine Woche zu früh da. Fangt noch
ordentlich was aber laßt genug zur Nachzucht drin.:q


@ Multe
Hast du dein Wohnsitz für die nächsten Wochen nach 
Spodsbjerg verlegt??


----------



## Michael Horn (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin zusammen, 
wie versprochen melde ich mich wieder live aus Langeland. 
Mittwoch war wie angesagt ein Superwetter. Bei über 30 Grad und so gut wie kein Wind waren das ja fast schon tropische Verhältnisse. 
Gegen 05.00 Uhr slippen wir in Bukkemose unseren Ostseekutter und fuhren in Richtung des ehemaligen roten Turmes. Es war fast keine Drift bei nur sehr leichtem Wind (aus Ost). Das Sprichwort “…… und kommt der Wind aus Osten, dann wird der Haken rosten“ ging uns an diesem Tag immer wieder durch die Köpfe. Wir suchten die Fische in Tiefen von 17 – 47 Meter, konnten aber immer nur vereinzelt Dorsche fangen, welche zum Großteil aber nicht unser gesetztes Maß erreicht hatten und daher wieder zurückgesetzt wurden. 
Gegen 08.00 Uhr kam einige Boote aus Spodsbjerg in Richtung Bukkemose, weshalb ich mal davon ausgehe, dass es dort auch nicht viel besser war. 
Zum Schluß versuchten wir unser Glück noch am Übergang von der Fahrrinne in die alte Fahrrinne. Hier konnte unser Neuangler „Flo“ noch einen Leng mit 78 cm fangen. Er biss in einer Tiefe von ca. 35 Metern auf einen pinkfarbenen Pilker.
Gegen 10.00 Uhr beendeten wir die Tour. Am Nachmittag machten eine kleine Bootstour von Bukkemose nach Bagenkopp. 
Was ich noch erwähnen will…… auf der Long Island, dem Angelkutter von Bagenkop, wurde am Dienstag ein Köhler von ca. 8 kg gefangen. Er biss in der Fahrrinne vor dem Hafen Bagenkop. Solch einen Fisch in dieser Größe kommt hier nur sehr selten vor. 

Komme gerade vom Strand….. sind schon wieder einige Boote auf dem Wasser. Wir selbst werden unser Glück heut Nachmittag versuchen. Ich melde mich wieder.


----------



## Michael Horn (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



wojti schrieb:


> So auch von mir ein kleiner Zwischenbericht nach 4 Tagen
> Dieser 96 cm Dorsch ging meiner Frau heut an den Pilker.
> Ansonsten Wetter Top und auch die Fänge sind ordentlich neben 10 Hornhechten
> Und einer Makrele sind die Dorschfänge auch gut wenn man diese gefunden hat!:q



Hey Wojti,

geiler Fisch, Petri. 

Wenns mir reicht, dann komm ich heut Abend mak mit zwei Dosen Bier vorbei.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Michael, kannst du überhaupt noch die Finger zum Schreiben krumm machen, bei den Fängen.
> Hier in Spodsbjerg brummt der Bär. Yvonne hat gestern wieder richtig zugeschlagen. Werde am Samstag einmal mit damsob zu den dicken Dorschen fahren.
> ich wünsche dir weiterhin einen schönen Aufenthalt und gute Fänge. Vielleicht treffen wir uns auf dem Wasser.
> Gruß Walter



Wat ne Bombe, super. 

Hab ich richtig gelesen, dass Du am Samstag auf auf LL bist?
Falls ja, dann schick unbedingt Deine Handynummer. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## carlsberg (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin zusammen. Tolle berichte und Petri. Multe das Angebot nehme ich natürlich an.Wünsche eine dir eine gute Fahrt und dicke fische.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na da kann man sich Ende August ja mal kennenlernen....

Bin mit meiner Truppe ab 24.8. eine Woche oben....

Petri zu den Fängen. Es geht halt nichts über gutes Wetter und wenig Wind; im Gegensatz zum Juni

Den Pfälzern (und allen anderen die oben sind) weiterhin gute Fänge und einen schönen Urlaub!

Ein bißchen neidig sind wir schon; aber nicht auf die Hitze, die haben wir hier unten derzeit auch.:q

Gruß aus der Pfalz (bzw. heissen Büro|supergri)

Tom


----------



## damsob (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Multe, da freue ich mich schon auf Samstag. Hoffentlich bleibt da was für uns übrig.
gruss



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Michael, kannst du überhaupt noch die Finger zum Schreiben krumm machen, bei den Fängen.
> Hier in Spodsbjerg brummt der Bär. Yvonne hat gestern wieder richtig zugeschlagen. Werde am Samstag einmal mit damsob zu den dicken Dorschen fahren.
> ich wünsche dir weiterhin einen schönen Aufenthalt und gute Fänge. Vielleicht treffen wir uns auf dem Wasser.
> Gruß Walter


----------



## Michael Horn (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi zusammen, 

und weiter geht’s mit dem Livebericht aus Langeland. Heut ist Freitag, fast schon wieder eine Woche um. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich in 17 Jahren Langeland noch nie solch eine Woche mit solch einem herrlichen Wetter erlebt hab. Sonne pur und die ganze Woche nahezu kein Wind, was will man mehr. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass die zweite Woche auch ähnlich so schön wird. 
Gestern Abend waren wir südlich und nördlich des ehemaligen roten Turmes unterwegs. Wir fischten im und am Rande der Fahrrinne. Bei herrlichem Wetter lief es wieder besser als am Vortag. Einige schöne Filetdorsche, bis ca. 3,5 kg, fanden unsere Pilker. 
Heute morgen haben wir unser Boot um 05.30 Uhr getrailert. Heute morgen hielten wir uns wieder direkt vor Bukkemose in Tiefen von 20 – 25 Metern auf. Schnell hatten wir wieder Kontakt zum Fisch. Erstaunlicher Weise fingen wir heute nur wenig Kleinfisch, so dass sich unser Kübel nach 3 Stunden mit schönen Dorschen gut gefüllt hatte. Köder waren, wie die ganze Woche schon, Pilker in rot/schwarz und Pink, bis 100 Gramm und rote oder rot/schwarze Twister von 10 cm mit 50 – 100 Gramm Jigs.
Heute Mittag werden wir noch eine kleine Bootstour machen und nach Spodsbjerg tuckern.

Wünsche allen, die dieses Wochenende die Reise Richtung Norden antreten, eine Staufreie anreise und viel Erfolg beim Dorschfang. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## dorschii :) (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen  
Erstmal ein dickes Petri heil an die schönen Fänge aus der letzten Zeit!
Ich habe in die Beiträge ein bisschen verfolgt und denke das einige Leute die hier meinen die erfahrenen LL Angler mit irgendwelche Mitteln versuchen anzugreifen einfach nur ihren Neid auf deren Erfahrung nicht anders zum Ausdruck bringen können!
Sowas finde ich echt schade und ich denke das gehört hier auch nicht hin
Also auch nochmal von meiner Seite an Multe und die anderen lasst euch von solchen dummen Kommentaren nicht reizen oder verärgern  
Ich finde es gut was ihr hier im Forum macht und ich hoffe wir sehen uns ab dem 18 August auf unserer schönen Insel...? 
bis dahin an alle die oben sind noch einen schönen Urlaub und viel Petri heil.


----------



## shorty 38 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, 

viel Spaß weiterhin auf Langeland und immer schön an die Sonnenmilch denken.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Kunde (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo liebe langeland-gemeinde,
hab mal ebend ne frage möchte mir meine jigköpfe für den nächste ll-urlaub selber gießen.
da ich in der hinsicht noch keine erfahrung habe wollte ich mal fragen welchen gewichtsbereich (von ...gramm bis ...gramm) mann bei normalem, durchschnittlichem angelwetter abdecken sollte?

danke schonmal im vorraus 

gruß kunde


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

80-200 g sollten helfen. Bei extremem Strom auch höher, aber dann wirds mühselig

Gruß
Tom


----------



## 30mike (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,
wo sind denn die Fangmeldungen??
Schon lange nichts mehr gehört.
Bei mir dauerts noch 59 Tage.
Werde erstmal am WE mit nem Kutter von Heiligenhafen fahren.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Atze82 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mahlzeit, sind auch kräftig beim Bleie giessen und wir haben alles von 50-300gramm denn man weiß ja nie wie es kommt  
Im entdefekt nimmt man eh zu viel mit


----------



## Chris19 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi, 
die letzten zwei Tage hat das Wetter nicht mitgespielt.
Hatte gestern Kontakt mit Multe, die konnten nichts machen wegen Gewitter und Strömung...Hatte heute morgen mal die Webcam an in Spodsbjerg, sag auch nicht wirklich gut aus...


----------



## Multe (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das hat aber auch seine Vorteile wenn man nicht raus kann. So hatten wir im Hafen mit Merlo, Micheal Horn und ich eine kleines Boardietreffen in Spodsbjerg. damsob ist auch noch hier.
Gruss Multe


----------



## XxBenexX (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Irgendwie sind alle da wenn ich nicht da bin #d

Und bis zum nächsten mal is auch noch hin..... Pfingsten 2013 erst wieder...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wir düsen samstag los, ohje as erste mal auf dorsch. ghet vom land das auch gut auf plattfisch ? bekomme ich da wattwürmer ?

mfg


----------



## shorty 38 (1. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir spielen Europa, die Nr: 1 im Norden!:q:q:q Gruß an alle LL-Freunde


----------



## 30mike (1. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> wir düsen samstag los, ohje as erste mal auf dorsch. ghet vom land das auch gut auf plattfisch ? bekomme ich da wattwürmer ?
> 
> mfg


 
Ja vom Land kannste auch auf Platte gehen, Wattwürmer gibbet bei Thomas im Angelcentrum zu kaufen, sogar im Automaten rund um die Uhr

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Michael Horn (1. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 

wollte mal wieder ein paar Zeilen loswerden. Die Tage vergehen hier im Nu. Die Woche zwei ist zwar vom Wetter her nicht ganz so schön wie die erste, wir wollen uns aber nicht beklagen. Diese Woche haben wir uns mehr in der Fahrrinne aufgehalten und konnten einige Fische bis 7 kg fangen. Der ganz Große stieg noch nicht ein, aber trotz allem sind wir sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte heute zwei Fische von 5 und 6 kg dabei. Gefangen in der Fahrrinne in Tiefen von ca. 40 Metern. Auf Grund der starken Drift, fischten wir mit Pilker bis 250 Gramm und Jigköpfen von 200 Gramm. 
Hab heute auch unser Boardie „Wojti“ auf dem Wasser getroffen und konnte ihn bei Drill einer tollen Doublette fotografieren (siehe Bild 4). 
Auch unsere Bordies „Multe“ und „Merlo“ durfte ich diese Woche persönlich kennen lernen, was eine Ehre für mich war. Das sind wirklich echte Langelandkenner, die den Belt so gut kennen, wie vermutlich keine anderen hier im Board. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. 
Ansonsten kann ich Euch nur sagen, dass es Fisch satt hat.  
So….. jetzt wird ich den Abend mit ner kühlen Pfälzer Weinschorle ausklingen lassen.
Hier noch ein paar Pics. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (1. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



XxBenexX schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind alle da wenn ich nicht da bin #d
> 
> Und bis zum nächsten mal is auch noch hin..... Pfingsten 2013 erst wieder...



Da bin ich auch da


----------



## kokanee (1. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

wieder ein schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder, wünsche Euch noch ein paar schöne Tage und lass Dir den "Schoppe" gut schmecken. 

Grüße aus Dörrenbach/Pfalz
Willi


----------



## XxBenexX (1. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Michael,

also ab Pfingstwochenend sind wir eine Woche in Spodsbjerg ...

Ich Denk wir werden es schaffen mal ein Bier im Hafen zu trinken 

An alle anderen die vor uns auf LL sind, dickes Petri 



Gruß Bene


----------



## autoglas (2. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael geile Bilder(guter Pfälzer)vieleicht gelingt dir noch der Supergau 2012,Ich drück die Daumen Gruß vom LL Süchtigen Horst


----------



## Ostseeteufel (2. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

  DANKE,
für deinen schönen Bericht, das macht richtig spass den zulesen.

  Weiterhin viel Petri-Heil und noch ein paar schöne Tage!

  Einen schönen Gruß an die Elite die jetzt auf LL ist.

  Gruß aus Hessen#h#h


----------



## 30mike (2. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mönsch,
läuft doch super für euch.
Laß uns noch paar drinn für Oktober.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Stefan W. (2. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> wir düsen samstag los, ohje as erste mal auf dorsch. ghet vom land das auch gut auf plattfisch ? bekomme ich da wattwürmer ?
> 
> mfg




Moin Wolfsburg Virus

Im Angelcentrum gibt es keine Wattwürmer, sondern nur 
Seeringler.

@ Michael

Petri zu den tollen Fängen.
schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder. Vielleicht kommt der Große
ja noch!
Was macht denn Multe so???
Hat er die großen schon gefunden?|rolleyes


----------



## carlsberg (2. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Seit wann gibt es keine Wattwürmer mehr bei Thomas??


----------



## Stefan W. (3. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

schon seit einiger Zeit. Sein bisheriger Lieferant kann oder
will nicht mehr liefern. ( Ich glaube das Thomas sagte das
er in Rente gegangen ist.) Und bis jetzt hat er noch keinen
neuen guten Lieferanten gefunden.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

und gehen die anderen dinger auch auf platten ? oder nur wattwürmer . und wenn wo bekomme ich die sonst her ?

achso kann ich meine hecht und barsch sachen zuhause lassen oder besteht da auch irgendwo die möglichkeit auf diese fische zu angeln ?

 mfg


----------



## carlsberg (3. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wolfsburg Virus klar kannst du auch die seeringler benutzen. denke es ist geschmacks sache was man dran macht.bin jetzt auch nicht der brandungs angler. aber wenn Thomas wirklich keine Wattis mehr hat,dann kannst du auch 200 meter weiter fahren da ist noch ein angelgeschäft. da wirst du es dann probieren müssen.Denke das sich thomas bemühen wird schnellst möglich ein ersatz händler zu finden.deine hecht +barsch sachen kannst du zu hause lassen. es sei denn du möchtest an ein put&take see,oder auf hornhecht angeln. Da die Teiche oder see`n alle in PRIVAT besitz sind.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Wolfsburg Virus klar kannst du auch die seeringler benutzen. denke es ist geschmacks sache was man dran macht.bin jetzt auch nicht der brandungs angler. aber wenn Thomas wirklich keine Wattis mehr hat,dann kannst du auch 200 meter weiter fahren da ist noch ein angelgeschäft. da wirst du es dann probieren müssen.Denke das sich thomas bemühen wird schnellst möglich ein ersatz händler zu finden.deine hecht +barsch sachen kannst du zu hause lassen. es sei denn du möchtest an ein put&take see,oder auf hornhecht angeln. Da die Teiche oder see`n alle in PRIVAT besitz sind.



danke, der put and take see blue rock hat aber ne fangbegrenzung, 1 forelle in einer stunde. sachen gibts.

mfg


----------



## carlsberg (3. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

viel spaß und petri. und nehmt dicke pilker mit.letzte woch ging  nix unter 150 g. und unten in bagenkop ist auch noch ein put& take


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (3. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> viel spaß und petri. und nehmt dicke pilker mit.letzte woch ging  nix unter 150 g. und unten in bagenkop ist auch noch ein put& take



oha ich glaube mein schwerster pilker ist 120g ^^


----------



## spin89 (4. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So nurnoch ein paar Stunden dann geht es bei mir auch endlich los |bla:
Jetzt werden noch die Reste eingepackt und dann kann ich nur hoffen das ich nichts vergessen habe:m

Aber am Ende hat man ja eh wieder viel zu viel mit...

Gruß Lasse


----------



## DasaTeamchef (4. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin,

zwei Wochen sind wie im Fluge vergangen......aber der Reihe nach. Durch meine guten Kontakte zum Wettergott haben wir vor allem in der ersten Woche echten SOMMER gehabt. Zum fischen war es dadurch aber zeitweilig zu warm.....dann haben Insektenschwärme auch den Belt erobert. Aufgrund zu erwartender Staus fuhr ich bereits Freitagnacht und war am Samstag bereits um 6Uhr am gelben Turm (Ansteuerungstonne Spodsbjerg) zum Plattfischangeln. Meine eingefrorenen Würmer (bereits am Haken) zeigten sich wieder nicht schlechter als frische Wattwürmer. Nach 34 Platten hörte ich auf und wartete am Ferienhaus auf meine Freundin die den Schlüsel holte und tatsächlich jeden Stau mitgenommen hatte. So waren die Fische auch bereits fertig zum einfrieren.

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## DasaTeamchef (5. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sonntag - erste Feindfahrt auf Leoparden:

Um 5Uhr war ich der erste am Hafen und startete bei einem genialen Sonnenaufgang in Richtung Sportplatz. Es wurde von der Anzahl her gleich mein bester Tag, auch wenn keine besonders großen Fische dabei waren. Einige hatten mehr als 60cm....aber mit insgesamt 33 Stk war ich SEHR zufrieden.

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Michael Horn (5. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Langelandfreunde, 

melde mich wieder live aus Langeland. 

Nach einem etwas feuchtfröhlichen Abend war am Freitag Morgen wieder früh aufstehen angesagt. Um 05.30 Uhr haben wir unser bei herrlichem Wetter und wenig Wind aus Südwest unser Boot getrailert. Anfänglich fischten wir auf den bekannten Stellen im Bereich der grünen Tonne vor Bukkemose in Tiefen von 18 – 25 Meter. Hier konnten wir einige schöne Filetdorsche landen. Wegen der anfänglich nur wenigen Drift, war gut mit 40 Gramm leichten Jig`s fischen möglich. Fängig war wie immer die Farbe schwarz/rot. Nach ca. 2 Stunden wechselten wir in die Fahrrinne, wo wir in Tiefen von 30 – 47 Meter unser Glück versuchten. Hier ging dann leider nicht mehr viel. Ein erwähnenswerter Dorsch von über 5 kg fand hier meinen 25 cm Riesen-Twister, welcher an einem 200 Gramm Jig angeboten wurde. Schöner Drill kann ich nur sagen. Ein Foto gibt`s im Anschluß. 

Dann hies es eigentlich Abschied nehmen, denn eigentlich wäre Freitag unser letzter Tag unseres Sommerurlaubes gewesen. Mit etwas traurigen Gesichtern tuckerten wir in Richtung Bootsrampe. Beim Frühstück konnte mir meine Frau meinen bevorstehenden Abschied aus Langeland aus dem Gesicht lesen. Nachdem sie den Vorschlag vorbrachte, noch ein paar Tage zu verlängern, wurde ich schon wieder etwas fröhlicher. Schnell noch zu Morten gefahren und abgecheckt und schon war ich wieder gut gelaunt. 

Samstag fuhren wir am Nachmittag raus. Es herrschte wenig Wind. Wir konnte auch gleich ein paar schöne Filetfische fangen. Aufgrund eintretenden Regens haben wir nach 2 Stunden abgebrochen. 

Heute morgen standen wir (Sohnemann und ich) um 05.30 Uhr an der Rampe. Wind aus Ost lies ein Trailern leider nicht zu, weshalb wieder zurück zum Haus fuhren. Kurz noch ne Zigarette auf der Terasse und dann wieder ab ins Bett…… dachte ich zumindest. Während der Zigarette drehte der Wind auf Südwest. Also wieder rein ins Auto und ab zur Rampe. Erste Stationen waren die Plateuas vor Bukkemose. In den ersten 1,5 Stunden null Drift und kein vernünftiger Fisch. Obwohl wir mit 40 Gramm Jig`s fischten, hing die Schnur durch. Wir entschlossen uns daher, in etwas tiefere Regionen zu fahren. In einer Tiefe von 35 Metern fand ich eine vielversprechende Stelle auf dem Echolot. Ruten rein und und rucki zucki waren beide Ruten krumm. Wir konnten anschließend einige schöne Dorsche bis  ca. 4,5 Kg von unseren Köder überzeugen. 
Köder waren überigens auch in dieser Tiefe Jig`s mit 40 Gramm und 10 cm lange Twister in Japanrot. Später wurden die 40 Gramm Jig`s auf Grund der einsetzenden Drift gegen 75 Gramm schwere ausgetauscht. Gegen 10.30 Uhr fuhren wir gut gelaunt in Richtung Bootsrampe zurück.
Hier noch mal ein paar Beweisfotos. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## autoglas (5. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

:vik:Schöne Bilder guter Bericht,gute Frau!


----------



## Michael Horn (5. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



autoglas schrieb:


> :vik:Schöne Bilder guter Bericht,gute Frau!



Das ich ne gute Frau hab, das weiss ich schon seit 20 Jahren #6:k


----------



## Multe (5. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Deshalb hast du dein ganzes Urlaubsgeld für Keramikschmuck für deine Frau ausgegeben. War doch ein guter Tip von mir einmal dahin zu fahren. Geh noch einmal mit ihr hin, vielleicht kannst du dann noch eine weitere Woche bleiben.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Michael Horn (5. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Deshalb hast du dein ganzes Urlaubsgeld für Keramikschmuck für deine Frau ausgegeben. War doch ein guter Tip von mir einmal dahin zu fahren. Geh noch einmal mit ihr hin, vielleicht kannst du dann noch eine weitere Woche bleiben.
> Gruß Walter



 Hi Walter, 

war wirklich ein guter Tipp. Der Laden ist klein aber fein. Man kann von Dir nicht nur nützliches über die Angelei erfahren, sondern auch, wie man seine Familie glücklich machen kann.
Bei mir heisst nun bald Abschied nehmen, für Dich beginnt der Spaß erst richtig in 14 Tagen. 
Mal schauen, vieleicht komm ich im Oktober nochmal für ne Woche. 
Morgen früh greifen wir nochmal an, am Mittwoch heisst es dann Abschied nehmen. 
Aber wieder einmal ein unvergesslicher Urlaub.

Übrigens.... Werbung in eigener Sache. Will meinen Ostseekutter verkaufen, Frauchen will was größeres. Falls jemand etwas sucht, bitte PM an mich. Bootslänge ist 5,60 Meter, Motor Johnson 70 PS mit Powertrimm + Trailer mit neuem Tüv.
Auf Wunsch auch mit Farbecholot und Kartenplotter.

Gruß Michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (6. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Michi,

hast Du es gut.....ich werd höchstens gefragt ob ich nicht früher zurück fahre.....

LG Frank


----------



## Wobblerfan (6. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten Tag ! Ich habe im September von Nikolaj ein Boot ( UTTERN 560a ) gemietet . Kann mir hier jemand mitteilen , ob sich die Kabine abschließen läßt , oder ist es ohnehin besser , die Angelutensilien nach dem Angeln wieder mit in´s Auto zu nehmen #c . Vielen Dank im voraus ,  Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (6. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Wobblerfan

ich würde nichts auf dem boot lassen!
letztes jahr wurden sogar motoren geklaut!

Gruß 
Dorschjäger


----------



## Wobblerfan (6. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@  Dorschjäger  

     Oha , hört sich nicht gut an , aber dann weiß ich bescheid , vielen Dank für die Antwort #6  Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## Ampersent (6. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich fahre jetzt seit 15 Jahren nach Langeland (Spotsbjerg).
Ich hab so ein paar allgemein gültige Erfolgsregeln für mich selbst aufgestellt.
Vielleicht sind sie ja für den einen oder anderen von Interesse.
Fangplätze für Dorsch:
Hängt sehr vom Wetter ab , aber im allgeneinen wird südlich des grünen Turmes mehr Fisch gefangen. Bei 18 m anfangen und sich langsam ins flachere Wasser vortasten. Dorsch ist ein Standfisch - wenn eine gute Stelle ausgemacht ist Position im GPS speichern. Abends lässt sich die 6-8 m Linie gut mit Wobblern abschleppen. tieflaufende Wobbler von 15 - 20cm nutzen. Machen wir immer auf dem Rückweg in den Hafen. 
Achtet auf die Umgebung ! Wenn es im Wasser blitzt ist Hornhecht vor Ort - einfach mal den Spinner auspacken. Tümmler oder Schweinswale sind Top Anzeiger für Fisch - wo die sind ist auch der Dorsch. Bei ruhigem Wetter sind die Strömungskanten gut zu sehen - anlaufen.
Fischt so leicht wie möglich. 010er gefochten whiplash und Pilker von 30-70g. Pilker von Harkuma gibt es ja leider nicht mehr aber wenn ihr welche findet - kaufen. Nicht zu viele Beifänger. Nehmt dünndrahtige Drillinge - die biegen bei Hängern auf oder brechen ab. Mit Natürköder geht auch einiges. Einfach einen Auftreiber mit Watwurm an einem 40er Birnenblei über den Grund poltern lassen - Ihr merkt schon wenns rappelt. Diese Polterangellei funktioniert auch mit Blinkern und Pilkern - oftmals besser als wenn man wirklich pilkt. Silbere Blinker über den Grund poltern zu lassen ist immer eine Option- funktioniert aber eben nur mit einen möglichst dünnen Schnur , da der Widerstand sonst zu groß wird und ihr unten nicht ankommt.
Platte : Eigentlich überall an der 7m Linie. Da gibts richtig fette Viecher.  Dazu müsst ihr jedoch ankern. Montage : 100- 150g Blei und 2 Seitenarme. Von dem Perlen und Permuttzeugs an dem Mundschüren halte ich persönlich nichts.
Ich nutze zum Pilken Ruten von Penn - Charisma und Nervercrack in 30-90g und 40- 120g. Für das Schleppen sind Freilaufrollen recht angenehm - ansonsten tut es jede gute Stationärrolle mit großer Spule.
Und nicht vergessen - abends alles kurz abspülen wegen dem Salzwasser.
Wie heißt es so schön : "Putzen ist die erste Stufe der Material-Erhaltung"
Das alles gilt für meine bevorzugte Zeit im Frühjahr - Anfang Mai. Die Verhältnisse zu den anderen Jahreszeiten können stark abweichen .
Gruß
Günni


----------



## ZiggyStardust (6. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Günni....
Für den ersten Beitrag #6#6#6

Gib mir jetzt noch die Spätsommer/Herbstvariante weil ich für eine Woche am 22.09. dort aufschlag :vik:

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## DasaTeamchef (7. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Fortsetzung meines Berichtes 14 Tage Langeland (21.7./04.08.)

zuerst ne kleine Korrektur - am ersten Tag fing ich 60 Platte nicht 34 (hab jetzt erst mein Fangbuch wieder gefunden)

Nach dem starken Sonntag machte ich am Montag eine Pause...."Wunden lecken"

Dienstag wollte ich dann angreifen - Schiete secht Fiete...erst ohne Strom und kaum Fische auf dem Sportplatz, dann hatten wir 3sm Drift - heiss war es auch - so fuhr ich um 12Uhr mit 8 Dorschen in den Hafen!

Mittwoch: Vielleicht heute der Angriff? Etwas verspätet traf ich am Sportplatz ein....da war nix....so fuhr ich weiter südlich bis zur nächsten rot-weißen Tonne. Dort war auch die "Störtebeker" und ca 25 kleine Boote. Ganz am Rande der Armada begann ich mein treiben und wurde mit starken Fischen belohnt. Das Highlight hier war ein schönes "Doppel" von 8 + 10 Pfund! Mit insgesamt 17 Fischen ging es zurück.

Donnerstag: Natürlich gleich wieder zum HotSpot von gestern - NASE!!!! ließ mich lang treiben - fing am Sportplatz einige gute Fische - dann war schlagartig alles vorbei....wollte mich noch bis zur Linie rote Tonne - grüner Turm treiben lassen und dann aufgeben.....als 4 "Heinzelmännchen" rasant auf mich zu fuhren. Ich überlegte schon ob sie mich evtl nicht gesehen hatten......hörte im inneren Ohr die Filmmusik von Titanic....als ich zuerst durch einen heftigen Biss aufwachte.
Meine Ultegra wollte sich zu einem U formen.....die "Heinzelmännchen" hatten einen lichten Moment...erkannten mich und meine "krumme Rute" und fuhren ca 3m an meiner Schnur vorbei....stoppten dann 15m hinter mir.
Nach guten 10 min hatte ich den Leo im Kescher....der hatte sich die Hauptschnur um den Schwanz gewickelt und wurde daher quer ans Boot gezogen - dennoch wieder ein 10 Pfünder. Die "Heinzelmännchen" wollten ja nicht über diesen Punkt treiben - sondern waren "schlau" und legten sich auf dem großen Langelandbelt 15m in die Spur die ich lang treibe - tztztz
Ich nutzte die Gunst der Stunde und warf so ca 50m nochmal auf den Punkt......glaube mein Pilk kam garnicht unten an......und ich hatte wieder das große U! "Hektische Heinzelmänner"....gaben nun Vollgas......legten sich westlich von mir auf 14m Abstand....(nein - ich darf nicht mit fremden Männern mitgehen!!!!)....das große U wurde wieder ein schönes Double von zwei 8 Pfündern. Mit 15Fischen und "ungeheinzelt" war dann Schluss!

Freitag: keine Besonderheiten - insgesamt 10 Dorsche - aber kurz vor Spodsbjerg dann noch eine richtig große Makrele.

Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## Michael Horn (7. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Frank, 

das lies sich super. Sehr schöner Bericht. 
Da hattest Du ja auch sehr viel zu filetieren.
Freue mich schon auf die Worte Deiner zweiten Woche. #6#6#6

Gruß Michael


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (7. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Frank!

Scheint mir, daß Du doch etwas Spass da oben hattest.|rolleyes|rolleyes

Macht Laune für in 14 Tagen; hoffe , daß Ihr noch ein paar übrig gelassen habt...

Gruß aus der Pfalz


----------



## DasaTeamchef (7. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michi Hallo Tom!


Merci Merci - ein paar Dosche sind noch da!!! Es kommt auch noch ne Heinzelmanngeschichte.....


VG Frank


----------



## dorschii :) (7. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wirklich schöner Bericht  
Das freut mich ja das es so gut bei dir lief 
das lässt  ein auf schöne 2 Wochen in Spodsbjerg hoffen.
Am 18 geht es endlich los richtung Norden!!!
Gruß Kevin


----------



## Ampersent (7. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Ziggy!
Zu den Bedingungen im Spätsommer und Herbst kann ich leider gar nichts sagen |kopfkrat- da bin ich , wie auch in diesem Jahr, meist in Schweden unterwegs.
Dieses Jahr ab 11.8 am Rymmen . Fangberichte hierzu werde ich im entsprechenden Forum posten. Aber DK 2013 ist schon gebucht.:vik:
Gruß Günni


----------



## DasaTeamchef (7. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

......Fortsetzung der zweiten Woche Langeland:


Samstag- bekannter Weise ja Wachwechsel!!!! Ein befreundetes Pärchen fuhr ab.....mein SpecialGuest konnte erscheinen.....dadurch nur ein kurzer "Ausritt" auf den Belt...der mir 6 Dorsche bescherte.....

Sonntag: Meine Freundin fuhr ab....ein Hauch von Freiheit wehte um meine Nase (Scherz).....sie nahm schon ordentlich Fisch mit, so das ich frei auf angeln konnte.....wieder nur ein Kurztrip...diesmal 8 Dorsche mit immerhin zwei schönen 6Pfündern.

Montag: Nun soll es aber nochmal rund gehen.....sahen die Dorsche anders....nix besonderes....insgesamt 10 Dorsche. Dann frischte der Wind auf....und ich ließ mich noch 2x über die Sandbank treiben.....was mir 8Platte brachte.

Dienstag: Heinzelmännchenzeit....

Da ich noch über 200 beköderte Wattwurmhaken gefroren hatte legte ich noch einen Plattfischtag ein. Nach rund zwei Stunden....kamen Sie....meine Heinzelmännchen....erst legten sie sich bei 5-6m hin und waren somit noch weit entfernt von mir....nach 30 Min aber....verholten Sie und legten sich ebenfalls auf 10-11m und warfen in ca 40m Entfernung ihren Anker.......mit der Ankerleine....lagen sie dann ungefähr 15m neben mir.....und ich hörte: Du....der hat scho wieder zwoa....
Sie verholten ein weiteres mal.....und nachdem der Anker hielt gab ich freundlich den Hinweis: Mindestens einer angelt jetzt auf meinem Anker. Achtung!!!! Festhalten!!! Warum tät I denn net den Anker zur andren Seite schmeissen....
Umgehend habe ich mich bei meinem Boot beschwert, das es mit der Strömung vom Anker weg treibt - sondern es gefälligst gegen den Strom tun sollte.....
Die Heinzelmännchen brachen dann nach einer weiteren Std ab und wie mir ein Pärchen aus Hannover (die ich fast täglich sprach) berichtete....hatte die Heinzels 5Platte....zu viert.
OK, ich war doppelt so lang draussen - fischte aber nur mit 2 Ruten. Ich hatte 58 mitgenommen....allerdings hatte ich weder Anker noch Ankerleine dran....da waren sie besser!!!

Mittwoch: Das Urlaubsende naht....ich will nicht zurück - auch wenn mir vom Wurmangeln wieder die Finger weh tun.... Ein langer aber sehr gelungener Angeltag brachte mir 23 Stk mit einem 9 einem 8 und zwei 7 Pfündern....
Besonderheit.....erster Stop...sofort der 7pfd. - danach innerhalb 5min 3 starke Fische ....alle weg.......drift nicht wieder getroffen oder Dorsch wegen Zahnweh sauer auf mich. Danach erstmal 2Std nur zu Kleine.....

Donnerstag: Verschlafen....sah auch nach Wind aus....erst um 11Uhr raus....waidgerecht 15 Stk dem Belt entnommen! 
Und beim Slippen des Bootes.....knickte so ein Gummi weg - das bedeutete: Erst wieder slippen wenn Ersatz da....damit war der Urlaub dann Angeltechnisch schon beendet.

Meine Begeisterung von Langeland die schon 28Jahre oder länger vorhanden ist hat wieder einen sehr hohen Level erreicht - diesmal habe ich wenigstens zwei Handyfotos gemacht....wie war das noch hier einzustellen?????

Eines möchte ich aber noch erwähnen.....ich habe es nicht eingefügt, weil ich nicht mehr genau den Tag wußte. Auch wenn ich manchmal über andere schmunzel weil sie bei über 30Grad.....beim Plattfischangeln......in Jacke + Schwimmweste.....trotz spiegelglatter See......nun kommt es aber:

Ich war weit von Spodsbjerg weg über 4sm.....alleine im Boot - ich kenne mich etwas aus auf dem Meer....ich höre vorher IMMER den Wetterbericht bzw. erkundige mich beim Hafenmeister. Also....innerhalb von 10Min wurde aus einer dunklen Wolke eine dunkle Wand.....und nachdem der Regenguss vorbei war......kam ein Wind.....das hätte ich NIE erwartet bei der Vorhersage....das Wasser wurde gepeitscht.....es pfiff mir nur so um die Ohren und die Boen schlugen ordentlich zu. Ruhe bewahren - Nase in den Wind drehen....und ganz langsam Richtung Land....scheiss auf den Hafen....Land ist wichtiger!!!! Mein Glück war das der Wind aus Westen kam......nach 30Min war wieder bestes Wetter..


----------



## 30mike (7. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Super Geschichte,
das nächste mal machen die Heinzelmänchen noch längseits fest.
Toller Urlaub

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Michael Horn (7. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Frank, 

super Bericht #6#6#6

Schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben. War mehrmals im Hafen Spodsbjerg. Vieleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal.

Wir sind gerade am packen. Für uns heisst es morgen früh Abschied nehmen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (8. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja Frank, das Wetter ist tückisch, auch für alte Hasen.
Schöner Bericht; hoffe in 14 Tagen ahnliches schreiben zu dürfen;
am besten ohne Heinzelmänner.....

Dir Michael gute Rückreise...

Wir fangen schon langsam an zu packen.... für den 24.8.!
Grüße
Tom


----------



## DasaTeamchef (8. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

frei nach Loriot:

es saugt und bläßt der Heinzelmann, wo Mutti sonst nur saugen kann!!

Michi - komm heil nach Hause

Tom - Viel Erfolg und Gute Reise


Merci Sascha


----------



## Murdock7481 (8. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So soll das nächstes Jahr auch aus sehen!!!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## carlsberg (11. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hat denn keiner mehr hier was zu BERICHTEN. DER in den letzten tage aus LL kam??????????


----------



## Finessa S70 (11. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo an alle LLer 
Ich lese seit langer Zeit Eure Berichte  und möchte  gerne einmal meinen Fangbericht  mitteilen. Wir waren vom 27.07-11.08.12 auf der Insel.Eine Woche mit Boot von Thorben Hansen in Bagenkop.Eine Rausfahrt war leider nur von Samstag-Montag möglich.Derwind ist von  West Stärke  3-4 zuhnemend.An den Tagen wo Wir rausfahren konnten ist auch gut gefangen worden.Die Kinder  haben jeweils in den Tagen 10 60iger leos meine  Freundin hat 4 75iger mit 5 kg-6 kg.Sie hat mehrere kleine gefangen und fing schon das schmunzeln an da ich noch nicht so schöne leos gefangen hatte.Ich selber konnte nicht soviele verhaften,bei mir waren es nur 3 60iger und 10 kleine(nicht untermazig).Wenn das Wetter in den letzten Tagen besser gewesen wäre bräuchte ich einen Anhängerfür die ganzen leos lölchen.Leider war es nun einmal nicht so. Aber alles in allem war es wieder eine super Zeit auf der Insel und auch nächstes Jahr bin ich (wir) vor Ort. Mit boot und SUPER WETTER und wenig WIIINNNDD lölchen  Allen LLer besseres Wetter.Und ein Petri an euch


----------



## merlo (12. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe
|wavey:
Til lykke med foedselsdag fra den gamle fisker merlo


----------



## Multe (12. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Merlo, mange tak for det.
med venlig hilsen
Walter


----------



## Alevo (12. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo alle zusammen, 
wir sind zu zweit in der 1. Oktoberwoche oben bei Torben Hansen.

Wie sieht es da mit den Slipanlagen aus. Was nimmt denn Haus und Boot für eine Woche und wie klappt das Slippen mit der öffentliche Slippe in Bukkemuse? 

Kurzer (passiver) Erfahrungsbericht:
Mein Bruder war mit Family vor ein paar Wochen bei Haus und Boot.

Der Eindruck durchweg positiv - Fische satt - auch ordentliche Klopper dabei. Genauere Ejnzelheiten weiß ich leider nicht.

Gruß Alex


----------



## carlsberg (12. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute langsam aber sicher müssten doch mal  die Sommerdorsche eintreffen oder nicht. keiner was gehört???
in 20 tagen geht es LOS. dann hoffe ich sind sie da .


----------



## Tomgala (12. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin zusammen....

in den letzten Berichten konnte ich immmer wieder von Euch lesen, das weniger "pilken" oft mehr ist. 
Ich möchte das an dieser Stelle mal bestätigen.
Wenn wir mit dem Boot draußen waren haben wir immer was gefangen, wenn wir einfach mal "hängen" gelassen haben. Mitgebrachtes Brot futtern oder Zigarette drehen waren die Gelegenheit dazu.
Wir haben es öfter erlebt, das Zigarette oder Brot warten mussten.
Multe hat vor zwei Jahren ja schon gesagt "Kugel runter und still halten....". Wie Recht er doch hat !
Dabei war es egal, ob Pilker, Gummifische oder nur Twister unten waren.
In diesem Sinne.....Angeln soll auch Erholung sein !
Grüße von der Weser an alle LL-Fans !


----------



## AlexM (13. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Alevo,
wir waren die letzten Jahre immer in Bukkemose zum Slippen.
Ich würde lieber etwas Geld bei Haus und Boot bezahlen als die öffentliche Slippstelle zu nutzen.
Die öffentliche Stelle ist relativ steil und wird meiner Erfahrung nach nicht bzw nur selten von angespültem Sand und Steinen geräumt.

@Finessa S70:
Wir wollen im September ebenfall mit den Booten von Torben Hansen starten, wie sind die Boote so? Kenne nur die alten Boote. Sind 4 Personen, ist ein kleines Boot aus dem Hafen ausreichend oder sollten wir lieber das größere ( mit 50 PS) buchen?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo bin noch auf langeland und habe nur eingeschränktes inet. könnte mir bitte einer erklären wie ich mit der fährverbindung nach deutschland komme und was das kostet. sin 2 erwachsene und ein kleinkind. auto mit anhänger. am besten wäre per pn. danke schonmal. mfg fabi


----------



## Finessa S70 (13. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo AlexM
 Die Boote von Thorben Hansen sind limbo 585 und mit neuen 50 PS Motoren ausgestattet.Sie verbrauchen sehr wenig Benzin bei nicht voller Fahrt,wir sind zum weißen Leuchtturm raus an die Fahrrinne und wieder zurück dabei haben wir  bei gemütlicher fahrt hin und zurück einen halben Tank benötigt. Ich empfehle euch das 50 ps Boot @ AlesM.
Euch schöne Fische und ein Petri.Und allen die auf der Insel sind bzw.noch fahren ein Dickes PETRI


----------



## Finessa S70 (13. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Wolfsburg Virus

Meine Eltern sind von spodsbjerg aus mit der Fähre gefahren die kostet 34 € von Tarö sind sie mit dem Wagen nach Rödbi gefahren und sind dann mit der Fähre nach Deutschland die kostet etwa 85 € mit jetbag


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich habe gerade nachgeguckt. Erstmal 34 euro. und nach puttgarden kostet 103 euro. und dann muss ich noch nach bremen. das ja doppelt so teuer. mist.


----------



## Spedi123 (13. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hi Leute langsam aber sicher müssten doch mal die Sommerdorsche eintreffen oder nicht. keiner was gehört???
> in 20 tagen geht es LOS. dann hoffe ich sind sie da .


 
Die richtigen Granaten könnten auch schon wieder durch  sein. Ende Juli wurden ja so einige Leos jenseits der 10kg gefangen. (siehe www.angelzentrum.dk / Fänge der Woche)
Natürlich erst, als ich schon wieder daheim war... :c


----------



## carlsberg (13. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej spedi 123 das waren nur du vorboten im juli :q. ab 18 August ziehen die ganz dicken für 3 wochen ins belt . dann werden wir das belt mal umkrämpeln:vik:  #a|muahah:


----------



## spin89 (13. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So Leute bei mir ist eine Woche Langeland um,

am ersten Tag erstmal zur gelben Tonne ein bisschen Butt angeln, erst ein wenig mit Buttlöffel gesucht dann Anker rein und jedes mal runter lassen gab Biss. Waren allerdings recht viele lütte dabei.

nach ner Weile hatte ich dann genug Platte für abendliche Grillen zusammen und der Tag wurde beendet. #h

2Tage später raus mitm Kutter, recht viel Wind und Welle und die Fänge liessen zu wünschen über....
Ich konnte 1 guten Dorsch und 3 zwischen 40 und 50 erwischen... dazu noch einige kleine.
Zumindestens im vorderen Bereich war dass das meisste an mitnehmbaren Fisch, hinten hat aber wohl einer noch ganz gut gefangen.#6

Auf dem Kutter konnte nen netten Kontakt knüpfen mit dem ich mir 2Tage später zusammen nen Boot geholt habe, angefangen wieder mit Platte und weiter gings mit Gummi auf Dorsch.
Nach ner Weile konnte ich nen schönen Dorsch erwischen auf 30m ders dann trotz schlanker 6,25Kg zum Fisch der Woche geschafft hat... vermutlich waren andere einfach zu Faul Ihren Fisch zum wiegen zu bringen#c

Jedenfalls für mich eine tolle Woche :m

Viele Grüße 

Lasse


----------



## kokanee (14. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo spin89,

schöner Bericht und guter Fisch. Und Vorschriftsmäßig mit Schwimmweste #6#6 so soll es sein.

Gruß 
Kokanee


----------



## buttweisser (14. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich war zur selben Zeit mit Familie in Bagenkop wie *Finessa S70 *und ich denke wir sind uns paar mal über den Weg gelaufen bzw. gefahren.Hier mein kurzer Fangbericht:Insgesamt fingen wir in den 2,5 Wochen 9 Fischarten.
In der Brandung gabs neben *Dorsch* auch fette *Flundern*, *Klieschen* und sogar einen kleinen *Aal* von ca. 30-35cm, der schwimmt natürlich wieder. Ich habe auch mehrere Fehlbisse von Dorschen gehabt und einen richtig dicken Brandungsbrummer nach kurzem Drill verloren. Der Grund: Ein Vorfach mit nicht mehr scharfen Haken, daß ich schon zum Xsten mal anknüpfte. Wenn man halt zu faul ist nen neuen, spitzen Haken anzubinden bestraft einem das Leben. Das A und O beim Dorschangeln in der Brandung ist nun mal eine Top-Haken, auch wenn einige Dorsche an stumpfen Haken hängenbleiben.

Vom Boot bzw. Kutter aus kamen noch * Wittlinge, Schollen *und richtige fette *Makrelen* dazu. An einem Tag hatten wir 10 Makrelen um die 40cm eine mit 45cm und die 12jährige Nichte meines Angelkumpels fing als Krönung eine Makrele mit 51cm und das in der Ostssee - Hut ab! Die Dorsche waren Anfangs schwer zu finden- fast nur im tiefen Wasser (22-28m) der Fahrrinne. Abends kammen sie dann jedoch ins Flache so um die 4-6m. Meine beiden Töchter (8 und 12 Jahre) fingen mit leichten Ruten um die 40g Wurfgewicht auch viele Dorsche bis 70 cm und waren richtig zufrieden. Natürlich fing auch meine Frau ihre Fische und konnte gar nicht aufhören zu pilken. An den meißten Tagen verbot uns aber der starke Wind oder auch mal Badewetter das Boot fahren.

Dann angelten wir noch ab und zu abends von der Hafenmole in Bagenkop und fingen hier *Heringe* um die 20-25cm, was meine Töchtern besonders Spaß machte. An einem Abend hatte meine jungere (8) Tochter Greta schon 4 Heringe und die 4 Jahre älter Alisa noch keinen Fisch am Haken und war dementsprechend traurig. Bis sie vor Aufregung schrie: "Papa, ich habe einen riesengroßen Hering, der springt immer aus dem Wasser." Der Hering entpuppte sich dann als Fischart Nr. 9, nämlich als *Meerforelle* von 40cm, gefangen auf Heringspaternoster. Junganglerglück was willst du mehr?

Die schönsten Angelerlebnisse waren die Freudensprünge und glücklichen Gesichter meiner Kinder bei jedem gefangenem Fisch.

Nun warte ich aufs kommende Frühjahr, dann gehts wieder nach LL und werde bis dahin mal im Oktober in Fehmarn die Brandung aufsuchen.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Cerebellum (14. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ WolfburgVirus
Warum fahrt ihr nicht über Fünen nach Jütland und dann nach poor old Germany, dann bist Du schon auf der A7

Gruß vom Kleinhirn


----------



## Zwergbarsch (14. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Buttweisser,

sehr schöner Bericht. #6 Besonders das Angeln mit Kindern macht richtig Spaß. 
Sehr gut, wenn unser Hobby früh an die nächste Generation weitergegeben wird.


----------



## mexwell (14. August 2012)

*LL Neuling hat zwei Fragen*

Moin zusammen, 

wir sind ab nächsten Samstag das erste mal (2.5 Wochen) mit eigenem Boot auf LL, Spodsbjerg. Zwei Fragen treiben mich gerade um

Ich schleppe gerne mit Blech, Paravanen und Tauchscheiben. 
Macht das zur Zeit überhaupt Sinn? 
Ich lese hier immer nur von Tiefen jenseits der 20m. So tief komme ich beim schleppen nicht. 

Wo bekomme man günstig Eis her damit die Fische an Bord nicht verderben? 

Freue mich über Eurer Infos! Vielen Dank im voraus.... 

PS: super thread, Danke für die tollen Berichte! 

Chris


----------



## Multe (14. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej mexwell, es sind zur Zeit zwar sehr viele Fische im Mittelwasser unterwegs aber die wirst sicher nicht fangen wollen. Ungewöhnlich große Makrelen werden zur Zeit auch gefangen aber es locken sicherlich die großen Dorsche. Wir können uns ja einmal am WE ja einmal in Spodsbjerg darüber unterhalten.
Schick mir eine PN, wann es bei dir klappt oder wo ich dich finden kann. Wir können uns ja auch einmal mit den ganzen Boardies im Hafen treffen, denn es sind z.Zt. etliche auf LL.
Eis gibt es im Fischereihafen. Da findest du eine tel. Nr. wenn niemand da ist und du kannst dann einen Termin ausmachen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## dorschii :) (15. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen ja sehr schöne idee, ich wäre auch dabei wenn es um ein kleines treffen im Hafen geht. 
Ab Donnerstag sind wir auch wieder in Spodsbjerg vertreten.
Bis dahin viel Spaß und Petri heil an alle die schon oben sein dürfen
Gruß Kevin


----------



## Multe (15. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Kevin, ein kleines Treffen wird das bestimmt nicht, denn es sind eine ganze Menge Leute da oben. Ich würde den Vorschlag machen, das wir uns *ALLE* einmal am *Sonntag, den 19.08.  um 20.00Uhr* an der Grillhütte vor dem Büro vom Hafenmeister zwanglos treffen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## chaco (15. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

genau multe,denn BESPRECHEN  wir noch mal die fangstellen für mein 10kg  fisch!!lg rüdi


----------



## mexwell (15. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Riesen Idee! 

Ich versuche am So dort zu sein. Die Hütte werde ich wohl finden. 
Wir kommen erst am Samstag Abend an.


----------



## Multe (15. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Rüdi, bei dir wird das nix mit +10kg. *Den* fängt Corinna.
Gruß Multe


----------



## mexwell (15. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Riesen Idee! 

Ich versuche am So dort zu sein. Die Hütte werde ich wohl finden. 
Wir kommen erst am Samstag Abend an.


----------



## Multe (15. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Christian, die findest du direkt links neben der Slippe.
Gruß Multe


----------



## mexwell (15. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Rüdi, bei dir wird das nix mit +10kg. *Den* fängt Corinna.
> Gruß Multe



Aber erst nach dem mein kleiner Sohn, zugeschlagen hat (3.5 Jahre jung)... #:


----------



## Michael Horn (16. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich beneide Euch. Bin erst wieder seid einer Woche daheim und hab schon wieder so Sehnsucht nach Langeland. :l:l:l


----------



## buttweisser (16. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zwergbarsch,

vielen Dank für Dein Feedback.

Da es in diesem Forum um Fangmeldungen und Berichte in LL geht, dachte ich mir: "schreibste halt mal was". Aber scheinbar gehts hier nur um Spodsbjerg und Dorsche über 20 Pfund. Das auch kleinere Dorsche, also unter 10 Pfund, und andere Fischarten  Spaß machen und das es außer Boot fahren rund um Spodsbjerg noch andere Angelmethoden- u. plätze gibt, scheint kaum einen zu interessieren.Vielleicht sollte man das Forum in "Spodsbjergtreff ausschließlich für Großdorschangler" umbennenen. Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber manchmal frage ich mich: "Gehts hier eigentlich noch um LL?"

Viele Grüße 
Uwe


----------



## chaco (16. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ach michael bist doch bald wieder auf ll  lg rüdi


----------



## heinzi (16. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Kevin, ein kleines Treffen wird das bestimmt nicht, denn es sind eine ganze Menge Leute da oben. Ich würde den Vorschlag machen, das wir uns *ALLE* einmal am *Sonntag, den 19.08.  um 20.00Uhr* an der Grillhütte vor dem Büro vom Hafenmeister zwanglos treffen.
> Gruß Multe



Oh Mann, und ich kann nicht dabei sein :c
Wünsche aber allen viel Spaß und dicke Fische#h
Mein Filius ist seit Samstag in Spodsberg und er verzweifelt langsam. Erst strömt es wie Sau und er kommt mit 300g kaum runter. Wenns dann halbwegs funktioniert, beißt nix. 
Sorry Walter, ich hatte dir ja gesagt das ich auch komme ( wir hatten uns letztes Jahr getroffen ) aber mein Kollege kann seine Kanzlei im Moment nicht alleine lassen. Vllt klappts ein anderes mal.
Gruß
Heinz


----------



## Multe (16. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Heinzi, schade das es nicht klappt. Aber wir bekommen das schon wieder einmal hin.
@buttweiser, es wollen doch fast ALLE einmal einen richtig dicken Dorsch fangen und die ganz Dicken gibt es halt nun einmal vor Spodsbjerg in den tiefen Rinnen. Mir pers. ist ein Dorsch bis 5kg viel lieber als so ein großes Teil.
Natürlich gibt es auch sehr viele Plattfische, die sind aber in der "Regel" eine "Notlösung" wenn die Strömung mal zu stark ist.
In diesem Jahr werden auch sehr große Makrelen gefangen. Gezielt darauf fischen bringt aber oft nicht viel. Rund um die Südspitze wurden vom Ufer aus welche mit der Spinnrute gefangen.
Wenn du aber nur eine Woche Zeit hast, musst du dich halt auf eine Angelart beschränken.
Ich habe halt das Glück, das ich sehr lange und oft auf LL bin und so auch einmal sagen kann, jetzt fische ich mal eine Woche in der Nacht nur auf Mefos. 
In den 3 Wochen jetzt gehe ich auch nicht jeden Tag zum Angeln, sondern unternehme so einiges. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## Zwergbarsch (16. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das Forum hier ist wenigstens lebhaft. Die Berichte über die verschiedenen Angeltouren immer spannend. Es geht dabei tatsächlich nicht um den dicksten Fisch. Hoffentlich ist auch keiner existenziell abhängig vom Fang. Auch das Plattfischangeln kann sehr viel Spaß machen, besonders wenn man an die Größeren kommt. Für Kinder ist das aus meiner Sicht die beste Angelart, da das Angeln recht einfach und nicht langweilig ist. Persönlich fände ich es auch sehr gut, wenn die Brandungsangler und Spinnfischer auch mal von ihren Erlebnissen und Fängen berichten würden. Die Bootsangler sollen ruhig weiter so aktiv bleiben. Im September ziehen wir für vier Tage los. Im Gepäck ist das gesamte Spektrum von Brandungsrute über Boot bis zur Wathose. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## chaco (17. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

so feierabend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! angelsachen sind gepackt, morgen um 7 gehts los, adios hamburg cityyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## dorschii :) (17. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Soo wir haben den esten tag hinter uns gebracht 
Gegen nachmittag waren wir da erste mal für knapp 2 std. Auf See und gleich nach zehn Minuten konnten wir eine schöne scholle überlisten. Diese hat sich meinen Beifangen genemigt
naja kurz danach ging es auch mit den Dorschen los. 
Wir konnten einige etwas kleinere Fische fangen ( die alle wieder schwimmen  )
Und dann war noch ein schöner dabei mit knapp. 80 cm 
Wollen wir mal hoffen das das Wetter die nächsten tage so gut bleibt und wir weiterhin rausfahren um ein paar Fischchen zu fangen bis dahin 
Gruß Kevin


----------



## mexwell (17. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ahh,  diese Vorfreude. B-) 
Morgen früh klingelt um 04:30 Uhr der Wecker und dann geht's auf die Autobahn. 
Bis bald in Danmark!


----------



## dorschii :) (17. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dann kann man ja nur mal eine gute und sicher Anreise wünschen


----------



## dasloewe (17. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich stelle jetzt mal ne blöde frage..vielleicht. würde gerne mal mit dem boot auf langeland raus. hab kein boot, wohne in dk und würde ne mitfahrgelegenheit suchen. vielleicht innerhalb der nachsten drei bis vier wochen. vielleicht würde mich ja mal jemand mit raus nehmen, gegen spritbeteiligung??

gruß aus haderslev
crischan


----------



## mexwell (18. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nach unfassbaren 14 Stunden endlich angekommen.  Was für ein Höllenritt!


----------



## Carptigers (19. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Viel Glück!!!
Wollen in 10 Tagen auch auf die Insel. :vik:


----------



## martin18 (19. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre in der 2. Sept.-Woche nach Nord- Langeland für eine Woche, im Gepäck sind die Spinnrute sowie ne heavy-feeder und ne Ur-altbrandungsrute. ich finde dieses Forum sehr informativ, würde mich über ein paar Anregungen bez. der Brandungsangelei sehr freuen. Wir wollen keinen 24 7 Angelurlaub machen, aber ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser sollten es doch werden können, mit leckeren Fischen. Ich war bis jetzt leider nur zum Jahreswechesel auf ll und nicht sehr erfolgreich.
Danke für alle Tips und Anregungen im Vorraus und Petri Heil


----------



## mexwell (19. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Alle, 

hat das Treffen geklappt? 
Ich könnte leider nicht weg (Familie wollte grillen...) 
Wir waren heute kurz für 2-3 Stunden raus und haben etwas südlich vom Hafen die Würmer auf 4-10m gebadet und ein paar kleinere Platten gefangen.


----------



## Multe (20. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej mexwell, das hast du wirklich etwas verpasst. Es waren knapp 20 Leute da und von einigen habe ich hier im Board noch nie etwas gelesen. Chaco wird  heute hoffentlich seinen +10kg Dorsch fangen, nach dem er gestern einen 12kg Fisch bestaunen konnte. Den passenden Köder und eine DVD( das bekamen natürlich auch alle anderen Boardies) mit Anleitung, wie man solche Fische fängt, hat er von mir noch erhalten.
Kevin und ich haben am längsten ausgehalten und uns von den Mücken stechen lassen. 

Das werden wir bestimmt wiederholen.


----------



## dorschii :) (20. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja Multe die Mücken waren echt nervig  
Und seinen großen Fisch wird er bestimmt heute fangen 
Ansonsten denke ich auch das wir das wiederholen sollten, da wir ja auch noch ein bisschen zeit auf der Insel haben.
Wollen wir mal schauen was die Dorsche die nächsten Tage so machen. 
Villeicht bis nachher im Hafen oder auf See


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich sitz hier im Büro bei schwülen 31,4 Grad ......
und muß noch bis Freitag warten bis ich zu Euch kann!#t

Würde mich lieber von den Mücken stechen lassen.

Viel Spaß und guten Fang!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## kokanee (20. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Tom,

da sagst Du was, ich muss auch noch bis Freitag warten, vielleicht sieht man sich auf der Piste, SüW mit Boot hinten dran.

Gruß 
Willi


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir fahren Freitag Nacht und nehmen morgens in Fynshav die Fähre. Haben einen Ford Transit bei HERTZ gemietet.
Wir sehen uns.....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## aalerich (20. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch unsere Angeltruppe aus Lübeck macht sich demnächst mal wieder auf den Weg. Richtung Norge. Verbunden mit einem Abstecher nach Spodsberg. Mal sehen, ob wir wieder in  viele enttäuschte Angelgesichter blicken müssen............

Du Multe,  hast du eigentlich wirtschaftliche Interessen bezüglich
der Langelandangelei ?
Hast ja super insiderinformationen. 
Unsere norddeutsche Angeltruppe erwartet da eine klare Antwort.|wavey:


----------



## Multe (20. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@aalerich, ich bin ja schon fast hier zu Hause.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (20. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi Multe heute was schönes gefangen worden. Bei euch


----------



## Multe (20. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, in der Frühe kamen ein paar richtig gute Dorsche aber dann nahm der Wind stark zu und viele gingen dann auf Plattfisch. Da wurde sehr gut gefangen. Wir haben einen Ruhetag eingelegt.
Wird Zeit das du kommst. Näheres per PN.
Gruß Multe


----------



## mexwell (21. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gestern auf Dorsch rausgefahren. Leider nur mit Frust. Die schwersten Pilger hatten 200gr und sind nicht bis zum Boden gekommen. Wir waren nördlich von Spodsbjerg an der fahrrinne auf 20-30m.

@all: wie schwer fischt ihr derzeit??? #c


----------



## 30mike (21. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,
wer ist den ab 29.09 noch auf unserer Insel ????


Gruß
Sam


----------



## Multe (21. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, am Morgen lief es schleppend, da keine Strömung war. Danach hatte ich eine sehr gute Stelle und schon war der Fischer da und hat vor mir und hinter mir Netze gelegt. Wir haben dann weitergesucht und fingen noch Dorsche zwischen 95 - 97cm. Bei 43m Wassertiefe waren *50*gr. Pilker noch zu schwer.
Strömung war gleich NULL.
Gestern sind wir spät noch einmal raus, weil der Fischabfall von Vortag noch entsorgt werden musste und da haben wir uns auf die schnelle für Heute noch das Abendessen gefangen. Der Wind hatte nachgelassen und Strömung war auch keine. 
Wird Zeit das du kommst. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## vdausf (22. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe,
das hört sich ja alles gar nicht so schlecht an!
Bei mir klappt es leider im nächsten Jahr nicht! ;-(
Naja, dann hoffentlich in zwei Jahren wieder!

Dann mal ein dickes Petri an all LL'er!!

Gruß Volker


----------



## Schnueffel (22. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



30mike schrieb:


> Moin,
> wer ist den ab 29.09 noch auf unserer Insel ????
> 
> 
> ...


me  bis 06.10.
Bukkemose


----------



## carlsberg (22. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Multe . Das hört sich super an. Halte die dorsche noch in Schacht in 10 tagen bin ich da. Und dann rocken wir das Belt. Sachen sind Start klar gepackt. Jetzt muss nur noch der 1.9 kommen.grüße an alle da oben.


----------



## micha24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo , ich war mit meiner frau  vom 12.8 bis 20 .8 auf langeland ( ganz spontan nach 2 telefonaten bei ibi und am zeltplatz (da ist man nicht wie in den häusern auf den samstag gebunden) also jetzt zum bericht :
sonntag nach 7 std anreise um 9 uhr boot gemietet und um 12 uhr raus , ententeich ( für die ersten 2 std ) und nach ca 1 die ersten 4kg dorsche auf ca 27 m tiefe   ( einfach gerade raus aus dem hafen  auf tiefe )
danach noch einige gute dorsche  über 50 cm die alle wieder schwimmen durften danach drehte sich der wind auf nord / ost  , abbruch 

montag : ostwind  wellen 0,5 bis 1 m und die guten stellen vom vortag mit stellnetzen voll, trotzdem ca 5 std angeln ca 30 dorsche  wobei wir nur 5 mitgenommen haben

dienstag: krank , trotdem raus bei nord / ost wind 2 fische gefangen nach ca 1 std wieder rein und ins bett.

mittwoch: ostwind aber sehr schwach ab zur meiner lieblingstelle  ( dw 4) auch alles voll mit stellnetze  ( selbst im bermuda dreick )  und es soolte einer der besten tage werden  ca 40 fische gefangen davon 25 über 50 cm  der grösste ca 80 cm  und 5 kg 

donnerstag : Neeebel !!!!! hafenusfahrt gesperrt bis ca 12 uhr , danach raus  wieder dw 4 und bermuda ( weniger erfolgreich ) zwichendurch regen teilweise heftig  trozden and kanten von 25- 27 gut gefangen ca  10 gute fische mitgenommen  ( darunter 1 makrele  von 50 cm und 1 sehr grosse  scholle  aus 35 m tiefe )

freitag : verstärkung angekommen ( bekannter mit kindern und freudinen  ) 2 boot gemietet und raus  zur dw 4  mässiger westwind  der fisch etwas vorsichtiger beim beissen trotzdem 25 fische über 50 cm mitgenommen davon die gössten ca 3kg 

samstag : westwind , teilweise keine strömmung , so das fast immer an ein und der gleichen stelle stand 
wieder dw 4  und bermuda  gefangen unzalige fische so das wir etwa 25 über 50 cm hatte  ( es war sehr intressant zuzusehen wie schweinswaale makrelen jagen!!!)

sonntag : DOOOORSCHFESTIVAL!!!! IBI fast alle boote vermietet  die ostsee voll mit booten so das die frachtschiffe slalom fahren mussten , aber zu den fängen diesmal rechts runter zu dw 55  und siehe da auf ca 17 - 19 m fisch ohne ende   ( rote gras dorsche ) da meine bekannte auch am sonntag nach hause mussten bis 14 uhr geangelt ca 30 dorsche 
ab 50 cm mitgenommen   
nachdem der fisch versorgt war und  bekannte weg  18 uhr wieder raus ( strömmung hat sich zwischenzeitlich geändert ) so der dorsch nicht gebissen hat also auf plattfisch  ( ich hatte von nachbarn( übrigens sehr erfolgreich auf platte ) am campingplatz 2 pakete seeringelwürmer bekommen NOCHMAL VIELEN DANK   so das wir in 1 std angeln ca 30 klieschen von bis 30 cm gefangen haben und jetzt festhalten 1 STENBUTT  von ca 40 cm  ( man war das ein DRILL !!! der schlägt von anfang bis ende meine route war krummer als bei 3 kg+++ dorschen ) bilder demnächst bei IBI aud der seite 
mitgenommen haben wir aber nur 10 klischen 
 montag : abreise  boot sauber machen  und abgeben, packen  und spontan für die fähre entschieden ( kostet von langeland nach lolland  für mein passat 255 dkk oder ca 34 eur  sehr toll , schnell ( ca 30 min fahrt ) 
und ich finde preiswert ) dann ca 20 km  bis nach rogby haven  und mit der anderen fähre  nach puttgarden ( kostet 649 dkk genau 87 eur  finde zu teuer  zumal die da auch vom essen und alkohol verkauf  leben ) ca 45 min fahrt  und dann nur noch 450 km A 1 nach hause . 
troztden lohnte sich das mit der fähren zu fahren ( ich spar ca 200 km autofahrt , das benzin  und vor allen die langweilige A7 incl. hamburg elbtunel mit immer Stau)

Fazit Super Woche mit viel Fisch ,vielen tollen sonnenuntergänen auf dem wasser und vor allen bombenwetter.

der fisch steht im momment an den kanten der fahrine auf 25-27 m   und 17- 18 m im Gras ( rote algen )hinter der roten tonne gegenüber der dw 55 makrelen schwärme sind auch da ( suchen ca 10-12 m ) plattfisch satt sandbänke ca 6 - 10 m  ( auf krabben aufpassen ) überall ( alles ohne gewährleistung )*********

VIelen Dank an NIkolaj ( IBI) thomas von angelcentrum , michael vom fiskerie angelladen, dem zeltplatzbetreiber für den service ,an die Nachbarn  ( NI kennzeichen ) und an Dagli Bugsen  für die brötchen und bier und vorallen an meine Frau 
ach wa sich noch loswerden wollte der benzin preis ist da am hafen sehr hoch ( ca 2  eur ) aber nachts geht der immer runter manchmal über 1,5 dkk ( "= CENT )


ENDE, FINE ; THE END ; KONEC


----------



## 30mike (22. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Schnueffel
Wir sind in Spodsbjerg, vll. sieht man sich ja trotzdem mal.
Keine anderen sonst da? wird ja ruhig werden.
Gruß
Sam


----------



## autoglas (22. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Micha u.a. Danke für die guten Infos,und schönen Berichte.man lernt nie aus!werde im Oktober mir Mühe geben und auch schreiben,Gruß an Dorsch Tom noch 2Tage!!!OH OH wenn dann nix geht?schwimmen im Beld.:vik:


----------



## kokanee (22. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

weis jemand ob der Internetzugang im Hafen Spodsbjerg wieder funktioniert? Im Mai gab es Probleme|kopfkrat. Würde gerne ab nächste Woche live berichten von der Insel.

Gruß Willi


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (22. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja die Bande wird mich kielholen|rolleyes|rolleyes
Das Wetter sieht ja auch nicht so richtig prickelnd aus; wenn ich mir überlege was für schöne 3 Wochen zuvor waren|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ja , jeder wie er es verdient hat???
Aber wir nehmen den Kampf mit dem schuppigen Feind im Norden trotzdem auf.

Vielen Dank für den Bericht--das hat sich doch gelohnt.
Die Vorbereitungen laufen......
Samstag morgen sind wir im gelobten Land

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Schnueffel (22. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



30mike schrieb:


> @Schnueffel
> Wir sind in Spodsbjerg, vll. sieht man sich ja trotzdem mal.
> Keine anderen sonst da? wird ja ruhig werden.
> Gruß
> Sam


gerne 
wir haben nen trailerboot sind also hafenungebunden + belly boate 
also wir haben für jede windrichtung alles mit *grins*

marcus


----------



## carlsberg (22. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi leute alle die intresse dran haben aktuelle FOTOs zu sehen. bei Nikolaj auf der seite sind brand neue Bilder.
unter AUCH bei IBI und dann auf Fotogalerie. 
:m


----------



## micha24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

internet im hafen  funktioniert und kostet nichts !!!!!!


----------



## JanS (23. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



30mike schrieb:


> Moin,
> wer ist den ab 29.09 noch auf unserer Insel ????
> 
> 
> ...



Wir sind auch da. 2 Familien mit 2 Anglern  in Spodsbjerg


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Ja die Bande wird mich kielholen|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Das Wetter sieht ja auch nicht so richtig prickelnd aus; wenn ich mir überlege was für schöne 3 Wochen zuvor waren|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Gruß
> Tom



Na Tom, dass wird schon werden mit dem Wetter. Ich wünsche Euch viel Glück !
Wenn alles gut geht, dann bin ich vom 08.09. bis 11.09. oben. Wird auch mal wieder Zeit, um meinem Nicknamen gerecht zu werden.:vik:


----------



## AlexM (23. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Klaus, 
wo bist du genau auf Langeland?
Bin ab 08.09.12 in Bagenkop.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Klaus!
Das sehe ich genauso-----werde berichten--habe WLAN im Haus!
Gruß
Tom  (der am packen ist)


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



AlexM schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> wo bist du genau auf Langeland?
> Bin ab 08.09.12 in Bagenkop.



Spodsbjerg #h


----------



## 30mike (23. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@JanS  @Schnueffel

Dann kann man sich ja mal im Hafen treffen auf nen Bierchen und die gesammelten Erfahrungen austauschen.
Freu mich drauf.

Sam


----------



## Multe (23. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Tom, den Wind kannst du wieder auspacken und zu Hause lassen. Für Sonntag hat DMI 10m/sek. gemeldet.
Chaco und Dorschii und mexwell sind gerade noch einmal raus Dorsche ärgern.
Morgen geht es bei mir wieder für einen Tag auf Dorsch.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wenn ich es könnte, würde ich den Wind hier unten einsperren.
Aber das liegt leider außerhalb meiner Fähigkeiten....|bigeyes
Wünsche Dir einen schönen Tag morgen und auch den anderen boardis viel petri...
Wir kommen definitiv ob Wind,Regen, oder was auch immer...
:q:q:q:q:q
Bis Samstag..

Haut rein......


----------



## Carptigers (23. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich bringe ab Dienstag das schöne Wetter mit wenig Wind aus Deutschland mit ;-)
Morgen wird das Boot und ne Hütte geordert. 
Falls noch jemand Lust hat, einfach melden...
Viel Glück schon mal die Tage


----------



## Schnueffel (23. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



30mike schrieb:


> @JanS  @Schnueffel
> 
> Dann kann man sich ja mal im Hafen treffen auf nen Bierchen und die gesammelten Erfahrungen austauschen.
> Freu mich drauf.
> ...


gerne :m
wie fahrt ihr? über festland?
das geile ist ich fahr 15 mins zur fähre und setz über nach gedser :q dann 80 km übers land und dann rüber mit fähre nach spodsbjerg  und ruck zuck sind wir da


----------



## mexwell (23. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

... und heute hatte es dann auch geklappt.  Schöne 70+ Dublette. 
Foto folgt morgen B-) 

Morgen geht's dann früh raus.... 

PS: Heute Abend blieben 440gr nicht am Grund. :-\


----------



## Multe (24. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auf vielseitigem Wunsch.
*neues TREFFEN:*:vik::vik::vik:
Sonntag, *26.08.   20.00Uhr
Spodsbjerg Hafen*
Hier.http://spodsbjerghavn.dk/?vm=29013&mname=webcam2
Gruß Multe


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (24. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gebongt!!!

Ich bring was mit, damit wir nicht verdursten....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Hemingway56 (24. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
die Emsländer sind die Woche auch auf Dorschjagd und kommen
am Sonntagabend vorbei.  :vik::vik::vik:
Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## 30mike (24. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Schnueffel
Wir fahren übers Festland, Fähren lohnen sich von Hamburg nicht. 

Gruß
Sam


----------



## dorschii :) (24. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Heute morgen ging es in begleitung Begleitung von chaco in Richtung grüner Turm.
Und siehe da wir konnten auch gleich ein paar schöne Fische finden und verhaften 
Ein schöner Vormittag mit teilweise echt heftiger Drift endete bei uns  in der nähe des gelben Turmes wo wir auch noch einmal zuschlagen konnten und einen  schönen Dorsch von knapp über 80gefangen haben. Danach machten wir uns erstmal auf den heimweg,
mit 6 guten Fischen war der Vormittag auf jedenfall schön


----------



## spodsbjerg64 (24. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Sam!
Ab dem 29.09.2012 wird es bestimmt nicht ruhig in Spodsbjerg! Da findet das Kleinboot-Königsangeln, beginnend ab Montag, unter der Leitung von Kurt M. und Thomas (Angelcentrzum) statt. Sind somit genügend Angelfreunde da! Wir reisen mit einem Leih-Sprinter aus RE- ...... an.

Gruß Guido


----------



## chaco (25. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

UND ICH HABE IHN DOCH BEKOMMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!   95 cm ca 8kg schwer


----------



## Schnueffel (25. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



30mike schrieb:


> @Schnueffel
> Wir fahren übers Festland, Fähren lohnen sich von Hamburg nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Sam


Joah stimmt hast recht, war dämlich von mir |uhoh:
fähre ist für uns aus rostock ja perfekt


----------



## roofvisser (25. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Auf vielseitigem Wunsch.
> *neues TREFFEN:*:vik::vik::vik:
> Sonntag, *26.08.   20.00Uhr
> Spodsbjerg Hafen*
> ...




Wenn das wetter nicht gut ist um Dorschen zu fangen dan bin ich um 20.00 Uhr im hafen!!!


----------



## dorschii :) (25. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ohja chaco und wir haben uns alle für dich gefreut  
liebe grüße und nochmal ein dickes Petri heil  für diesen tollen Fisch  
lg kevin


----------



## Multe (25. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej chaco, du wirst immer an mich denken wenn du dir die DVD anschaust. Nächstes Jahr wird es mit deinem Fang noch besser. Verprochen !!!
Gruß Multe|wavey:


----------



## mexwell (25. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jo,  war ein wirklich DICKER! 
Nochmal Petri!


----------



## Multe (25. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

....ja und diesmal war *er *sogar besser als seine Corinna#6 und das will doch wohl etwas heißen!!
Am Anfang der Woche sah es nicht danach aus - aber......:q
Gruß Multe


----------



## chaco (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

was meinst du warum ich freitag abend alleine angeln wollte ohne corinna??? 
der zossen hat gezogen ohne ende!! weisst was klaus gesagt hat als er den fisch gesehen hat, ich soll ihn wieder reinschmeissen,sonst gibt es ärger mit der polizei weil er so klein war, lachst dich schlapp. naja der sieht schon als fischer andere kaliber.egal nächsten august gehts weiter.............kevin was macht mein zauberpilker?? hast ihn schon versenkt?? WALTER logisch vergesse ich euch beide nicht!! die cd ist super,euch noch wenig wind, und ganz leichte drift, walter weisst ja NUR AUFLEGEN!!!! GRUSS AN BRUMMPA.


----------



## coja19 (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe, Hallo Dorschii,
da ich euch ja nun persönlich kenne, hier schon über mich geschrieben wurde und ich Multes CD bewundert habe ;-))) will ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
@Multe,
was meinst du warum Rüdi seine Großen Dorsch endlich erwischt hat???
Natürlich... weil ich nicht mit draußen war. Logisch, oder? Sonst hätte ich ihn. Aber als "treusorgendes Frauchen" mußte ich ja den Grillabend mit Dorschii und Familie und die leider fällige Abreise am Samstag vorbereiten.
@ Dorschii,
schöner Grillabend mit euch. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja nächstes Jahr wieder. Wir planen den 17.08.
Gestern seit ihr ja noch spät los. Wart ihr Erfolgreich? Ich möchte wetten ich weiß wo ihr es versucht habt.
Ja, wir wissen alles. "Big Brother is watching you."
(Die Hafenkamera hat´s verraten. Wir haben gerade im richtigen Moment mal reingeschaut, ha ha.)
LG Corinna


----------



## Multe (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Corinna, wenn Rüdi dich übertrumpfen will, so muss er erst einmal viiiieeel ruhiger werden. Du hast die Ruhe weg und das fehlt bei Rüdi noch. 
Schade, das ihr schon wieder nach Hause seit. Aber bis nächstes Jahr ist es ja nicht mehr so lange hin.
Gestern hatte wir noch 5 von den silbernen, rotfleischigen Gesellen. Die hatten alle +2kg. War richtig toll.
Gruß Walter


----------



## carlsberg (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej Junds wie läuft es momentan bei euch da oben so. komme am samstag:vik:#6


----------



## Multe (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, heute war etwas viel Wind. Gegen Abend wurde es weniger, war aber keine Drift. Die setzte leider erst in der Dunkelheit ein. Die Boote, die da noch draussen waren hatten richtig gut Dorsch.
Bis Samstag.
Hatten gerade ein sehr schönes Treffen mit etlichen Boardies. Dorsch - Tom und seine Truppe hatten Bier und einen sehr guten selbstgebrannten Schnaps dabei. Merlo, mexwell, Dorschii, die Holländer, die Bundespolizei alle waren da  War wieder ein sehr schöner Abend.
gruß Multe


----------



## mexwell (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja! war nett mich Euch und Paul ist mittlerweile auch im Bett gelandet. 
Irgendwas war in Eurem Apfelsaft drin, Multe! :vik:

Morgen gehts wieder raus... Dorsche jagen!


----------



## carlsberg (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

das hört sich ja Garnicht so schlecht an. Euer Treffen habe ich beobachtet über die webcam.werde ab samstag kein internet mehr haben.schicke dir mal meine Nummer per pn.dann können wir ja mal kabeln. Grüße


----------



## dorschii :) (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hey  
ja gestern waren wir noch relativ spät mal los weil wir dachten das der Wind etwas nachgelassen hatte.
naja ganz villeicht kannst du dir denken wo wir es versucht haben haha 
wir hatten einige kleine aber leider nicht von der klasse die Chacos zauberpilker einen Tag zuvor in die Oberfläche befördert hat 
Ja wirklich ein schöner Abend mit euch drei 
Mit nächstem Jahr wissen wir es noch nicht ganz genau weil ich eben Abi schreiben muss, aber ich hoffe wir schaffen es zur selber zeit oben zu sein.
Und chaco dein Pilker lebt noch in meiner tasche und wird villeicht morgen mal einen schönen Fisch fangen  ich werde ihn in EHREN halten 
bis dahin 
 Kevin


----------



## carlsberg (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ja ja das faule obst und der schnaps


----------



## mexwell (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin zusammen,

wie versprochen hier eine Doublette die richtig Spaß gemacht hat. Ich bin beim "pumpen" richtig ins Schwitzen gekommen. #6

Leider (zumindest bei mir) derzeit Mangelware.
Ich hoffe in der nächsten Woche wird es wieder besser.


----------



## dorschii :) (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Schönes Foto  
wir werden schon dafür soregen das das noch öfters klappt  
bei dir sowie auch bei uns  
Damit fangen wir am besten gleich Morgen an!!
lg Kevin


----------



## Multe (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Macht das mit den Fotos nicht zu oft, sonst taucht am WE chaco mit seiner Corinna und Bolle plötzlich wieder auf und fängt uns die Dorsche weg.
Gruß Multe


----------



## mexwell (26. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

 Passt scho!

Wir können ja einen Fotowettbewerb: "Rüdi anlocken!" ins Leben rufen.

Bis morgen!!!


----------



## roofvisser (27. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Walter,
Leider war ich nicht am treffen im hafen, wir waren angeln...

http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-sept-2012


----------



## Carptigers (27. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wow, tolle Fische!!! :m
Mal gucken, ob ich morgen auch so viel Glück habe...


----------



## coja19 (27. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ mexwell,
gutes Foto! Da kann ich mithalten.
Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wer du bist #h

Ein Fotowettbewerb "Rüdi anlocken" klappt bestimmt. Immerhin überlegt er schon obs nächstes Jahr mal 2 Wochen Urlaub werden. (P.S. gabs noch nie)
Aber die Fotos reichen auch um Corinna+Bolle anzulocken. Wir beide sitzen leider wieder im Büro und vermissen schon den schönen Urlaub.
Aber keine Sorge wir lassen euch eure Fische, knapp 4 Stunden Fahrt sind einfach zu lang nur fürs WE.
Wir freuen uns aufs nächste Jahr und dann ist Bolle auch wieder mit an Bord und sucht für mich die Fische 
VG
Corinna+Bolle


----------



## Bruno54 (27. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, moin alle zusammen,

ich glaub es sind wohl schon gut 30 jahre her als ich zuletzt auf Langeland war, zu der Zeit haben wir nur von Land aus geangelt.Meine Frage ist nun kann man auch heute noch so gut Brandungsangeln wie früher? oder ist es doch sinnvoller vom Boot aus zu fischen, weil mir steht leider kein Boot zur Verfügung. Wenn Ihr mir hierrüber ein paar Info's zukommen lassen könntet wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.

Petri Heil und besten Dank schon mal in voraus

Bruno54


----------



## chaco (27. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

multe. ich muss wieder kohle in die firma bringen!!!  sag wann bist du 2013 im august da??  werde 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOCHEN DURCHGEHEND  urlaub machen auf ll mexwell da geht die post ab, das schockt richtig nä?? die dinger ziehen ohne ende.dorschi, hast schon ein von meter?? LG RÜDI


----------



## dorschii :) (27. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nein leider nicht .... den Meter durfte ich bis jetzt nur in der Kiste des Fischers bestaunen  
aber ich gebe mein bestes und ich habe ja die wunderwaffe immer im gepäck


----------



## roofvisser (27. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*


----------



## mexwell (27. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich habe das Gefühl es wird wieder besser |supergri

Wir waren heute Nachmittag Draußen und haben drei
ordentliche Fische erwischen können. Dazu noch ein paar
Kleinere und 2 Aussteiger. Es war sehr schön, viel Sonne und 
wenig Welle!

PS: Corinna: Vier Stunden ist doch gar nichts.. die muss ich
derzeit jede Woche nach Hause fahren.... und dann noch die
Aussicht auf solcher Fische. Ich würde ja fahren.... |bla:


----------



## carlsberg (27. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri euch allen da da oben. Tolle fische die ihr da gefangen habt komme am Samstag und greife dann an . Hoffe ja das Wetter bleibt So .


----------



## Multe (28. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So sehen jetzt die Dorschwiesen aus|gr:|gr:#d, nachdem dorschii, roofvisser, mexwell und ich die Dorsche geplündert haben. Vielleicht war ja auch Dorsch - Tom dort. 
Die Aufnahme habe ich gestern nach dem Angeln gemacht.
Kees hatte ja gleich einen richtig guten Dorsch bei Thomas wiegen lassen.#6
@chaco, die paaaaar Meter von Hamburg nach LL würde ich sogar zu Fuß laufen um im Paradies angeln zu können. WE kommt ja bald.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (28. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

oh Nein Multe. Sag das, das nicht wahr ist.ich brauche auch noch 1 zum wiegen


----------



## Multe (28. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sorry carlsberg, der ist nun weg.|krach:
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (28. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich schmeiß mich weg.da werden wir uns dann nochma drüber unter halten müssen.bei einem Bierchen.So geht das nicht weiter


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (28. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja die Tarrannis waren auch auf den Wiesen!
Haben aber mehr den Holländern und den Franzosen die Fische zugetrieben.
Unsere Erfolge sind leider etwas schwächer; leider wurden es gestern nur 6 schöne Dorsche.
Aber die Pfälzer sind unbeugsam; wir kämpfen weiter und hoffen auf weniger Wind; heute war es heavy; versuchen gegen Abend noch mal zuzuschlagen|evil:|evil:

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Zwalf (28. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri an alle die gerade vor Ort sind!

Ich werde vom 08.09. bis 15.09. in Løkkeby (bei Spodsbjerg) verweilen. Auf dem Plan steht hauptsächlich Brandungsangeln. Da ich wenig Erfahrung im Umgang mit Booten habe, möchte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und zwei Kutterausfahrten machen.

Weiß jemand von euch welche Kutter derzeit von Spodsbjerg auslaufen  und wie die Preise sind? Im Netz findet man viele unterschiedliche, wahrscheinlich meist veraltete Angaben.

Und wie lange haben die beiden Angelläden in Spodsbjerg am Samstag geöffnet? Will mir gleich bei Ankunft eine Angellizenz besorgen.


----------



## Multe (28. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Zwalf, frag mal den Brummpa, der kann dir weiterhelfen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## chaco (28. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

mexwell schöne fische!! wetter sah ja auch gut aus, dorschi hau rein hast nicht mehr lange zeit!!  und was macht walter??seine kisten sind doch bestimmt schon rappelvoll schön gruss an euch UND AN IBI!!!!


----------



## fischerheinrich (29. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zwalf schrieb:


> Petri an alle die gerade vor Ort sind!
> 
> Ich werde vom 08.09. bis 15.09. in Løkkeby (bei Spodsbjerg) verweilen. Auf dem Plan steht hauptsächlich Brandungsangeln. Da ich wenig Erfahrung im Umgang mit Booten habe, möchte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und zwei Kutterausfahrten machen.
> 
> ...



Angelschein gibts sonst auch hier, von zu Hause aus:

https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupHobbyFisherType.do

habe es aber ansonsten auch vorgezogen, den Schein im Laden vor Ort zu kaufen,... gibt ja meistens auch noch gute Infos dazu.

Grüße


----------



## inrisse (29. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo binn vom 15.9-29.9 auf Langeland suche noch mitfahrgelegenheit im Boot zum Angeln gegen kostenbeteiligung,

ich habe mein HAUS IN bUKEMOSE WÜRDE ABER AUCH VON sPOTSBERG STARTEN:

  GRUß   INGOLF


----------



## dorschii :) (29. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

chaco ich bin immer hart dabei nur leider will der richtig große noch nicht so wirklich ran an meine Gummies.... aber ich steigere mich immer weiter hin zur 90  
Heute war aber sehr gut wir haben viele schöne Fische zwischen 70 und 80 gefangen ....heute morgen hats richtig geknallt  
liebe grüße Kevin


----------



## Multe (29. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

und ich habe starke Schmerzen in der Schulter . SUPERTAG heute.
sogar die Makrelen waren ON TOUR.|sagnix
Chris, der Holländer ist jetzt immer noch am Filetieren.
chaco, die Dorsche warten !!!!#:#:#:
gruß Multe


----------



## roofvisser (30. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind in Spodsbjerg bis 8 September. 
Regelmäßig wird den fangbericht auf den site mit fotos und videos aktualisiert.

 Gestern ua ein schönes dorsch auf film gesetzt.

Catch and release! #:


_*fangbericht*_


_*videopagina*_


----------



## chaco (30. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

tja multe du wirst alt, schmerzen  was ist das???fahre wohl freitag noch mal auf ll bissel dorsche stippen lg rüdi


----------



## carlsberg (31. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

so das auto ist gepackt .und in 3 std geht es LOS:m
dorsche wir kommen..


----------



## dorschii :) (31. August 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So das Auto ist ebenfalls gepackt  
aber bei uns geht es leider in die andere Richtung  
Es waren Wunderschöne 2 Wochen .....wie jedes Jahr  
Ein kleiner Fangbericht folgt natürlich die Tage
Lg 
Kevin


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (1. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, auch die Tarranaga-Truppe ist wieder zuhause!
Ich muß den Weihrauch, der im Moment hier im Forum bezüglich Großdorschfang herrscht, leider etwas dämpfen.
Wir hatten eine schöne Woche mit windigen Tagen zu Beginn; der Rest der Woche schönes Angelwetter und recht komfortable Bedingungen.
Leider herrschte relativ viel Strom im Belt, was das Fischen schon schwierig machte. Man benötigte viel Gewicht um den Grund zu erreichen und hatte doch nach ein paar Kontakten wieder die Pflicht einzuholen.
Man kann natürlich behaupten, daß wir es nicht beherrschen; aber alle Beteiligten fischen über 10 Jahre in der Ostsee.
Ich möchte es mal so bezeichnen; es war ein sehr selektives Fischen.
Natürlich ist es auch schwierig die Truppe bei Laune zu halten, wenn allen die Arme weh tun und keine Ergebnisse kommen.
Nicht mal kleine oder untermaßige wurden erwischt?
Dann ist natürlich ein gewisser Frust vorhanden und die Jungs gehen nicht mehr mit vollem Elan an die Sache.

Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort mit der richtigen Köderführung, bzw. dem richtigen Köder  bringt schon enormen Erfolg; was man am Ergebnis der Kollegen aus Holland vor Augen geführt bekam.
20-30 Fische mit 5-8 kg spricht für sich selbst......

Wir jedoch,haben alle bekannten Stellen mit variablen Tiefen abgefischt und mit 6 Mann in einer Woche 16 Dorsche gefangen.
Wobei wir vom Bermuda Dreieck bis fast zum ehemaligen roten Turm unterwegs waren. Allein 220 Euro für Bootssprit waren nötig. D.h. aber nicht , daß wir nur gefahren sind und keine langen Driften gemacht haben?
Auch die anderen 30 Boote draußen auf dem Belt brachten sehr unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Auch die Emsländer können das bestätigen.
Man muß schon sehr genau die Strömung im Auge haben um erfolgreich zu sein!

Damit möchte ich zum Ausdruck bringen, daß man nicht einfach nach Spodsbjerg fährt, die Angel auswirft und sich vor Fisch nicht retten kann.

Der Hafen war voll und viele Kollgen sind unterwegs und genießen das Flair des Belts...
Diejenigen, die Erfolg hatten beglückwünsche ich und wünsche allen, die noch kommen erfolgreiche Tage.

Diese doch etwas kritischen Worte sollen nur zum Ausdruck bringen, daß es nicht so einfach ist wie es teilweise hier dargestellt wird.
Ich selbst fische seit 10 Jahren vor Spodsbjerg und die Bedingungen sind immer eine Herausforderung!

Auf ein neues...
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Lockenfrosch (2. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Tom,

schade, das es nicht besser geklappt hat, aber so haben wir das auch erlebt, nicht vor Spodsberg, sondern vor Bagenkop, obwohl wir auch mal Tage hatten, wo dann doch die Kiste mal voll wurde. Danke für deine realistische Berichterstattung, das rückt die Verhältnisse mal wieder ins richtige Licht. Petri heil auch für zukünftige Fahrten.


----------



## Schnueffel (2. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich denke der Beitrag von Tom ist sehr sachlich.
Ich war ja nun auch schon mehrmals auf Langeland.
Wir haben mal sehr gute Fänge gehabt, aber auch schon genau das Gegenteil.
Da sind wir dann zu 5. mit 10 Dorschen am ganzen Tag vom Boot gegangen. (inkl. Untermaßige)
Entweder man hat mal das Glück im Boot gepachtet oder man hat das Pech überall kleben.

Mal sehen, ich hoffe wir fangen etwas ab dem 29.9.

Wie gehen denn im Moment Plattfische vom Boot aus?
Das wollen wir zum ersten mal probieren.


----------



## mexwell (2. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier in Spodsbjerg gibt es derzeit nichts zu bejubeln aber auch nicht zu 
verteufeln.

Jeder Fisch muss sich hart erarbeitet werden und wir können nicht gerade 
behaupten das wir dies besonders gut machen.

Wir sind halt in der freien Natur und die Strömungen schlagen derzeit 
Purzelbäume.


----------



## chaco (3. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

mexwell passt doch, sieht doch gut aus der zossen, lg rüdi


----------



## DasaTeamchef (4. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ein freundliches Hallo Euch Langelandfahrern!

Sind ja klasse Berichte zu lesen und zu sehen gewesen, manchmal auch einige weniger gute Berichte (z.b. Dorsch-Tom, der doch voller Vorfreude war....).
Aber so ist es halt manchmal...steckst nicht drin....

So gern wollte ich auch noch einmal für eine Woche LongIsland aufsuchen ggfs sogar zwei, aber wenn kein Wunder geschiet wird es vor November nix mehr und das bei diesem "Traumspätsommerherbstbeginn"

wer traut sich denn sonst noch so im NOVEMBER??

VG Frank


----------



## AlexM (5. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute, was ist denn los? Seit dem Bericht von Tom hat keiner mehr eine Fangmeldung gepostet. 
Bin ab Samstag oben und wüsste gerne was aktuell läuft... :-D
Sind die Dorsche noch im tiefen Wasser der Fahrrinne oder schon höher bei etwa 20 - 25 Metern?

November? Brrrr....


----------



## Multe (5. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej AlexM, sicher wird noch gefangen und sogar sehr gut. Auch wenn  einige nicht zufrieden sind oder waren , gibt es nach wie vor sehr gute  und auch sehr große Dorsche. Schau dir einmal nur die Seite von Roofvisser an  . Er berichtet täglich von seinen aktuellen Fängen. 
Natürlich sind  an manchen Tagen keine optimalen Bedingungen, zu starker oder kein  Strom, aber auch damit muss man klar kommen. Da muss man halt seine  Taktik und Technik umstellen um an die Fische zu kommen. Andere, wie  z.B. die Schweizer oder die Holländer und natürlich auch einige deutsche Angler  können das ja auch. 
Natürlich bleiben die Dorsche nicht alleine am Haken hängen und man muss halt zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein. 
Wenn  bekannt ist, das die Dorsche vor dem gelben Turm auf einer bestimmten  Strecke anzutreffen sind und viel dort ihre Fische fangen, so darf ich  nicht im ganzen Belt unterwegs sein.#d
Vorgestern hatte eine Gruppe den ganzen Fischputzraum im Hafen mit Dorschen bis 12kg "ausgelegt".#c
Wir waren gestern auf Plattfisch raus und hatten südlich vom Hafen am Vormittag 33 Stück in einer Größe bis 43cm.
Erstaunlich  viele große Makrelen sind zur Zeit unterwegs und es werden von manchen  Anglern bis zu 16Stück gefangen. Meist nur am Beifänger. Gezielt fischt  keiner danach.
Wenn du Glück hast, so kannst du im Hafenbecken große  Mengen von Meeräschen bis etwa 6kg sehen. Erst gestern Abend war wieder  ein großer Schwarm anzutreffen.
Spezielle Hot Spots gibt es leider  nicht. Man muss den Dorsch halt zwischen dem gelben und grünen Turm  suchen. Wir hatten jetzt die letzten Tage Dorsche zwischen 15 -43m. Also  in allen Tiefen.
Die beiden Dänen waren für etwa 2Std. vor dem gelben Turm und kamen mit 12 Dorschen in dieser Größe zurück.
Gruß Multe


----------



## AlexM (5. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für die erste Rückmeldung. Starten von Bagenkop aus, werden daher vermutlich eher im südlichen Bereich des Beltes bleiben. Einer meiner Mitangler möchte seinen Schwerpunkt auf Makrele/Fischen im MIttelwasser setzen, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt... |kopfkrat

Ich persönlich ziehe es eher vor mit Gummiköder auf Grund zu angeln, da ich so nicht soviele Kleindorsche dranhab, aber jedem das seine... #d


----------



## aalerich (5. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

"zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, am richtigen Ort"  -  dafür gibt`s 5.- für das 
Phrasenschwein. 
Wir waren auch vor Ort. Haben nicht geangelt, uns nur umgehört. Das Ergebnis ernüchternd wie im November 2011. Natürlich klagen die Aktiven über schwierige Wind/Strömungsverhältnisse. Nichts neues. Brandungsangeln  war nicht der Rede wert.
Der " Trommler " und seine holländischen Kollgen angeln wohl woanders - da wo einem die großen Fische ins Boot springen.........


----------



## danalf (5. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

http://www.kutter-und-kueste.de/news/detail.php?we_lv_start_offset=1&class=83
Gibt wohl doch noch ein paar große im Belt.|uhoh:
Grüße aus Süddanmark-Lutz


----------



## merlo (5. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



aalerich schrieb:


> "zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, am richtigen Ort" - dafür gibt`s 5.- für das
> Phrasenschwein.
> Wir waren auch vor Ort. Haben nicht geangelt, uns nur umgehört. Das Ergebnis ernüchternd wie im November 2011. Natürlich klagen die Aktiven über schwierige Wind/Strömungsverhältnisse. Nichts neues. Brandungsangeln war nicht der Rede wert.
> Der " Trommler " und seine holländischen Kollgen angeln wohl woanders - da wo einem die großen Fische ins Boot springen.........


 

Hallo aalerich
Den "Trommler" kenn ich nicht, wer ist denn das ?? Die holländischen Kollegen ("Chris, Adrie" u.a.) kenne ich hingegen schon. Die Holländer sind excellente Angler und wechseln nicht laufend ihre Positionen. Sie angeln wie die übrigen Petri Jünger im Langelandbelt. Dass ihnen die Fische ins Boot springen ist mir neu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Abschliessend etwas für das von dir genannte "Phrasenschwein": Zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort erspart viel Zeit und manch böses Wort !


----------



## AlexM (5. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Naja, ich habe in den letzten Jahren auch oft genug gesehen, dass einige Angler meinten mit 3 oder mehr Beifängern zum Pilker angeln zu müssen.
Wenn man dann die Steilkante überfährt dann beißen darauf meist die kleinen U30 cm Dörschchen und man dann entsprechend hochkurbeln. #c Ich persönlich bin deswegen auf einen Gummifisch mit Einzelhaken umgestiegen und hatte immer das Glück das nur Dorsche 50+ darauf gebissen haben (nachdem meine Kollegen Ihre Montagen wegen der Kleinen hochgeholt hatten.) 
Die Kleineren hatten das Gummi zwar attakiert, blieben aber nicht am Haken hängen. |supergri


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (6. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



AlexM schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe in den letzten Jahren auch oft genug gesehen, dass einige Angler meinten mit 3 oder mehr Beifängern zum Pilker angeln zu müssen.
> Wenn man dann die Steilkante überfährt dann beißen darauf meist die kleinen U30 cm Dörschchen und man dann entsprechend hochkurbeln. #c Ich persönlich bin deswegen auf einen Gummifisch mit Einzelhaken umgestiegen und hatte immer das Glück das nur Dorsche 50+ darauf gebissen haben (nachdem meine Kollegen Ihre Montagen wegen der Kleinen hochgeholt hatten.)
> Die Kleineren hatten das Gummi zwar attakiert, blieben aber nicht am Haken hängen. |supergri



Vollkommen richtig. Mit Solo-Pilker lässt sich das Problem untermaßige Dorsche bzw. Wittlinge (falls man die nicht will) nämlich nicht lösen, weil Drillinge, die die Kleinen nicht ins Maul bekommen, erst an Pilkern von einer Größe und einem Gewicht hängen, mit denen man in Ostsee und Belt höchstens bei extremer Drift angeln will.


----------



## inrisse (6. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo wer von euch ist vom 15.09-29.09 auf Langeland.


  Gruß Ingolf


----------



## ZiggyStardust (6. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bin vom 22.09. -29.09. auf der Insel.

Haben ein Haus in Spodsbjerg und n eigenes Boot dabei.

Treffen und Erfahrungsaustausch kein Prob....

Ziggy


----------



## Wobblerfan (7. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tach ! Morgen früh sechs Uhr geht´s los |rolleyes   Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Schnueffel (8. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich habe mal eine Frage und wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!
Wir sind ab 29.9. auf Langeland und haben nen Boot aufm Trailer bei Torben Hansen gemietet. (15 PS - Typ: Freddy)

Nun wollen wir auch schleppen. Allerdings sieht die Bordwand sehr breit aus.
Die maximalen mobilen Rutenhalter finde ich mit einer Spannweite von 13 cm.

Gibt es irgend eine andere Alternative wie wir schleppen können?
Gerne auch per pm. Vielen Danke für eure eventuelle Hilfe.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## Carptigers (8. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, zwei Aufenthalte in den letzten zwei Wochen liegen hinter mir. 
Es gab erfolgreiche und auch weniger erfolgreiche Tage, wobei es mal wieder ein schöner Urlaub mit tollen Bekanntschaften war.
Die Fische sind auf jeden Fall vor Ort, fressen teilweise aber nur zu bestimmten Zeiten, was wir mehrfach festgestellt haben.
Im Anhang mal ein paar Bilder, dass der sog. "Trommler" wohl nicht ganz unrecht hat 
Nochmals lieben Gruss an unseren Nachbarn |wavey:


----------



## chaco (8. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

schön fische!! WER oder was ist der trommler??


----------



## autoglas (8. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Florian das ist der Hammer,tolle Bilder#6im Oktober mus Ich nochmal auf die Insel,und Ich kann s schon kaum erwarten#q
das sind ja keine Babydorsche usw.die blöden Kommentare haben sich auch ereldigt für ein Jahr:vik: und es war eine sehr gute Entscheidung Gruß Horst


----------



## netzfischer (8. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo! Bin auch vom 15.9-22.9 auf der Insel allerdings bin ich allein dort hab ein Boot von Torben Hansen im Hafen von Bagenkop gemietet ein Limbo 460.Wer kannTips für angelstellen geben?
|kopfkrat


----------



## inrisse (9. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo du hast ne pn

 gruß ingolf


----------



## netzfischer (10. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hast ne pn!


----------



## Multe (10. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja carptigers, wenn die lieben Nachbarn nicht wären.:q:q:q
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja einmal wieder.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Schnueffel (11. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hat keiner tips wie man schleppen kann?
die Boote haben ja leider sone breite boardwand

wäre echt genial wenn irgendwer tips hätte
möchte das erste mal in meinem leben schleppen |uhoh:

Danke!


----------



## mexwell (11. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,

ich war gerade auf LL und habe zweimal geschleppt.
Meiner Meinung nach im Moment ziemliich sinlos weil:
- die Fische in Tiefen >20m stehen
- viele Quallen und loses Kraut m Wasser sind, nachw enigen Minuten hast du meist Grünzeug am Gerät

Wenn würde schleppen mit Downrigger was bringen aber darüber reden wir ja nciht.

VG

Chris


----------



## Hansen fight (11. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin
Habe so meine Erfahrungen mit dem Schleppen auf LL
Du verfährst viel Sprit u. fängst auch nicht mehr, eher weniger
Musst immer wieder die Köder kontrollieren wegen Kraut u.so.
Haben uns damals jeder so ein Gypsi Diver oder wie das Ding heisst gekauft damit kannst du den Abstand zu den anderen Ruten einstellen . Haben damit Dorsche gefangen keine Mefo aber wie schon gesagt nicht mehr als wie sonst auch.
Mittlerweile finde ich schleppen uncool,  unsportlich, u.langweilig.
Man sollte sich seinen Fisch erarbeiten.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Schnueffel (11. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ok. Danke für die Tips. Ich werd am 29.9. auf LL auftauchen und hoffe, dass dann die Fische im flacheren stehen, da ich die 20 m Angelei nicht so toll finde #q
also HERBST sieh zu! 

naja ok, hab mir mal nen wobbler gekauft und werd mal sehen wie die angelei klappt
zu eventuellen stellen frag ich nochmal in 2 Wochen nach :m

Danke erstmal leute


----------



## fischerheinrich (13. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Schnueffel,

wir sind ab dem 29. auch auf der Insel. Also pass bloß auf, dass du nicht durch unsere Schnüre schleppst
Ne im Ernst, ruft doch mal beim Angelzentrum LL an, Thomas weiß bestimmt, ob und wie das mit dem Schleppen dort geht und hat auch das entsprechende Zeugs dafür da.

Bis dahin, wünsch uns mal wenig Wind ab dem 29., ggf. sieht man sich ja im Hafen von Spodsbjerg


----------



## Schnueffel (13. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

cool
danke @fischerheinrich

Wir sind in Bukkemose #h
haben Boot aufm Trailer gemietet.
In den letzten Jahren hatten wir immer nen Boot in Bagenkop, aber da biste immer wieder vom Wind abhängig.
Und letztes Jahr hatten wir 1 Woche heftigen Südwind. Wir konnten 2 Tage raus fahren ....
somit blieb uns nichts anderes übrig als den alkohol zu vernichten ... :q

Darum dieses mal aufm Trailer.
Wenn Ostwind ist, trailern wir halt in Bagenkop. Ist Westwind trailern wir in Bukkemuse oder kommen auch mal nach Spodsbjerg.
Sollte ja hoffentlich nicht so teuer sein(Trailergebühr)


----------



## schweizer (13. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Dorschfreunde.
Wir sind ab Samstag ca.16.00 Uhr in Spodbjerg,haben Boot von Nikoljay und möchten gerne Dorsch,Makrele und Hering fangen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie es mit diesen Kammeraden momentan aussieht und wo auf was?
Danke jetzt schon vieleicht sieht man ja jemand z.B.Multe
Gruß schweizer


----------



## fischerheinrich (14. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Schnueffel,

nen Boot aufm Trailer ist nicht ganz so verkehrt, vor zwei Jahren sind wir in 6 Tagen genau einmal rausgekommen... auf Platte...
Das was wir an Sprit gespart haben, wurde dann in dänisch öl investiert...prost
Ich hoffe einfach auf halbwegs windarmes Wetter. Die Langfristvorhersagen sehen ja auch gut aus, auch wenn die immer sehr ungenau sind.


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (14. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ab 29.9 sind wir auch wieder mit drei Mann auf der Insel...

da es im Mai nicht so gut geklappt hat, hoffen wir mal das es dann besser läuft.

Für ein Erfahrungsaustausch sind wir natürlich immer offen,also für alle die dann auf unser aller Lieblingsinsel sind,einfach ansprechen.

Oder ein Treffen für alle die vor Ort sind ??

Wir fahren einen Mazda 6 mit OD Kennzeichen oder PN an mich.

Da wir Internet am Haus haben gibt es Tagesaktuell auch berichte von unseren Ausfahrten.

Bis bald #h
Dorschjäger


----------



## fischerheinrich (14. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Dorschjäger,

bei uns: silberner Volvo, EL-Kennzeichen, auch 3 Mann#h


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (14. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na da werden wir un ja im Hafen von Spodsbjerg auf ein Pils sehen....

kann es kaum noch abwarten...bin schon am Ausrüstung checken.

Bis dann #h


----------



## autoglas (14. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo EL+OD bin auch oben KA,Ich mus nicht s mehr richten hab schon gepackt#6man sieht sich Gruß Horst:vik:


----------



## inrisse (14. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo binn vom 15-29 .09.auf der insel wenn ihr euch mal treffen wollt oder noch einer einen zum rausfahren bei unkostenbeteiligung such dann bitte melden unter 015202999058 



  gruß ingolf 

ps in 7  Stunden gehts los


----------



## Zwergbarsch (14. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

wir waren von Montag bis heute auf Langeland. Wir waren sehr zufrieden. Jeden Tag konnten wir von unserem Boot aus angeln. Die Dorsche waren gut, bis 10 Pfund haben wir gefangen und konnten auch unsere Gefriertruhe füllen. Mitgenommen haben wir nur 50+, was auch gereicht hat. Wir wollen ja nicht so viel Fisch essen, dass wir selber Schuppen bilden. Ein Leng von 75 cm war auch dabei. Ein Nachmittag, an dem wir Plattfisch fingen (hauptsächlich Flundern), brachte 20 Platte in zwei Stunden in die Truhe. Die größte hatte 44 cm, Kleine waren eher selten. Die meisten hatten deutlich mehr als 30 cm. Dienstag Abend versuchten wir unser Glück beim Brandungsangeln, was aber auch aufgrund der widrigen Bedingungen eine Nullnummer wurde (kein Wind, die Würmer waren auch nicht mehr sehr fit). Mittwoch versuchten wir abends unser Glück mit der Spinnrute in der Brandung, ein kleiner Dorsch war das Ergebnis. Alles in allem ein sehr schöner, wenn auch viel zu kurzer Urlaub. Das Wetter war gut bis sehr gut (entgegen der Vorhersage bei Abfahrt) und das Boot hatte auch mal wieder Auslauf.


----------



## Schnueffel (15. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Heinrich

Genau das hatten wir ja auch und das wollten wir vermeiden
unser glück war, dass jeder 2 granaten mit hatte
+ mehrere fässer pils  

also wir sind mit nem ford expediton(us car) mit Kennzeichen HRO (Hirnlos rasende Ossis) da! #h


----------



## AlexM (17. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Möchte meinen Fänge der letzten Woche auch kurz zum Besten geben:
Hatten etwa 30 Dorsche (nur 50+), 30 Makrelen, etliche Wittlinge und einen Knurrhahn. Sind von Bagenkop aus gefahren.
Einen Tag konnten wir wegen Sturm nicht raus.

Es war ein toller Urlaub und es ist reichlich Fisch da! :l


----------



## chaco (17. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

makrelen, hätte ich auch gerne gehabt, dafür ein fetten dorsch gefangen.....


----------



## Multe (17. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Rüdi, das kannst du dir doch für nächstes Jahr aufheben mit der Makrele. Lass lieber den großen Dorsch dafür im Wasser. 
Baue schon wieder neue Formen für Jigköpfe, denn es ist ja nicht mehr lange bis März. Habe noch etliche große Veranstaltungen bis dahin und die Köpfe sollen ja auch in die neue DVD mit rein. 
Gruß Walter


----------



## coja19 (18. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@multe
wenn ich an Bord bin hat er sowieso keine Chance.
Dieses Jahr hab ich ihm schon die Makrele weggeschnappt und der fette Dorsch kam erst als ich nicht mit raus bin (sonst hätte ich ihn erwischt)ha ha ha
Gruß Corinna
Bis nächsten August


----------



## chaco (18. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

bin auch in märz da son zufall......


----------



## Multe (18. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nix Makrele. Nächstes Jahr geht es nur auf "Hornfisch"
Ein Fischer im Öresund hatte so ein Teil schon im Netz.
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/svaerdfisk-i-oeresund
Gruß Multe


----------



## chaco (18. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

nä walter glaub ich nicht. fahren bald mit dorschi nach lille belt willst mit??


----------



## Carptigers (18. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Walter, ich drücke Dir die Daumen für so ein Monster im Belt!!!


----------



## Multe (18. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nein, nein, ich freue mich nur darüber, das solche Exoten ab und zu mal auftauchen. Man sollte sie aber in ihrem Element lassen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## XxBenexX (18. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die Schwertfischflotte von Langeland |supergri


----------



## XxBenexX (18. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich meine mich zu erinnern das auch schon Katzenhaie im Belt gefangen worden sind ist aber bestimmt schon über 10 Jahre her...

Artenvielfalt ist ja in Gutes Zeichen


----------



## carlsberg (20. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich meine früher gab es auch thunfisch im bealt.


----------



## vdausf (21. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,
da bin ich mal gespannt was die nächsten Jahre wieder im Belt und Öresund zu fangen ist.
Thunis gabs so weit ich weiss zumindest im Öresund.
Bis der große Raubzug begann.......
Sollen angeblich auch schon wieder kleinere gefangen worden sein.

Gruß


----------



## fischerheinrich (21. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin zusammen,

Haie, Thunfisch.. da bekommt unser Bermuda-Dreieck ne ganz andere Bedeutung...
Auf der Seite von Thomas (angelzentrum.dk) ist ja auch das BigGameAngeln Thema.. wer weiß, vielleicht sind die Aufnahmen ja gar nicht von Venezuela oder so...

Nächste Woche gehts los, endlich... Nach der Cam im Hafen zu urteilen, ist das Wetter ja heute nicht so gut dort oben. Ich hoffe ja nur für nächste Woche..


----------



## Alevo (21. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Wir sind ab 01.10.  in Österskov bei Torben. Wie sehen die Slipanlagen im Moment aus. Kann man die öffentliche mittlerweile wieder benutzen oder ist die Rampe immer noch beschädigt. 

Wie beissen denn die Dorsche vor Österskov?

9 Tage noch! 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Alevo (23. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo?!

Läuft hier nichts mehr?

Wo bleiben denn die Beiträge.

Sind etwa alle mit Fisch filetieren beschäftig?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Multe (23. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Alevo, wo soll etwas herkommen??
Hast du dir die Wetterberichte der letzten Tage einmal angeschaut??
Bestimmt nicht, denn das war ganz übel mit dem Wind und jetzt sind 13m/sek. gemeldet.
Letzte Woche war wohl kaum einer zufrieden.
Leider!!
Gruß Multe


----------



## Dirk777 (23. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,
apropos Wetterbericht. In der SuFu hab ich nur recht alte Hinweise gefunden. Also: Wie informiert ihr euch über das Wetter der kommenden Tage? Der DWD hat eine Seite für Ostseewetter (auch Belte/Sund), die könnte wohl einigermaßen verlässlich sein, oder?

[Noch 5 Tage und paar Stunden...]


----------



## Multe (23. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Dirk, schau mal hier
http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter/baltsund.htm
http://www.yr.no/sted/Danmark/Syddanmark/Spodsbjerg_Havn/

Gruß Multe


----------



## Dirk777 (23. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vielen Dank Multe, die Seiten hab ich mir gespeichert. 

Im Moment scheint es ja ganz schön zu pusten, für morgen lt. DWD: 
Belte und Sund:    
Schwach umlaufend, später Ost 4, zunehmend 6 bis 7, später
schlechte Sicht, See 1 Meter.

Hoffe dann mal auf besseres Wetter ab dem nächsten WE!


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

guckst Du hier  :http://www.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/spodsbjerg


----------



## Dirk777 (23. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Klaus, auch ne gute Seite, Danke! #6


----------



## Alevo (23. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an.

Dann will ich mal hoffen, das es ab dem 01.Oktober wieder ruhiger wird.

Oft beißen nach einem ordentlichen Sturm auch die Dorsche besser. 
Oder habt ihr da andere Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Ostseeteufel (23. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
auch wir mussten wieder nachhause!
Wir hatten eine schöne Woche mit windigen Tagen aber meistens trocken.
Leider war die Strömung relativ groß im Belt, was das Fischen auf Dorsch schon schwierig machte, um nicht zusagen unmöglich. Wir hatten nur 4 schöne gefangen.
Dann haben wir auf Scholle umgestellt was doch eine gute Entscheidung war!
An dieser stelle nochmals DANKE an Multe dein Tipp war gut, und wir können bestätigen das die Schollen den Kopf bevorzugen. Die waren wie wild hinter den teilen her!
Wir haben sie nicht gezählt aber wir waren zufrieden. Unter den Wetterbedingungen und dem Umstand das wir Schönwetter Angler sind waren wir zufrieden und hatte einen schönen Urlaub.
Und Planen auch in 2013 wieder eine Woche LL!


Gruß
Ostseeteufel


----------



## Schnueffel (24. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

darf man mal fragen welchen Kopf ihr meint?

Hat jemand gute Stellen für Dorsch und Platte die man von Bukkemuse aus ansteuern kann(Boot liegt auf Trailer).

Wir überlegen, ob wir unsere BellyBoat mitnehmen.
Nun meine Frage: Macht das Sinn? Oder wird die Strömung zu stark?
Weil wenn zB. Ostwind ist, könnte man im Westen ja auf der Windstillen Seite gut angeln. Allerdings auch nur dann wenn die Strömung nicht zu heftig ist.
Hat einer Erfahrungen damit?

Danke schon einmal vorab!


----------



## anschmu (24. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Meinst du nicht das das mit  dem Belliboot etwas zu gefährlich ist ?


----------



## Schnueffel (24. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also hier bei uns in Rostock bereibe ich das regelmäßig auf der Ostsee.
Allerdings nur bei zumutbaren Wetter + Beobachtung Wetterbericht usw.

Aber ich weiss nicht ob die Strömung nicht zu stark auf Langeland wird.


----------



## Multe (24. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_Über 6000 Plattfische bei der DM im Plattfischangeln vor Lolland und Langeland_.
Am WE starteten etwa 160 Kleinboote von Onsevig aus zur dänischen Meisterschaft im Plattfischangeln. Der größte Fisch hierbei war ein Steinbutt von 2525gr.
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=926


----------



## Dirk777 (24. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe,
DIE 6.000 sind also nicht mehr da |evil:
Bleibt die Frage mit dem *Kopf*.

Dirk
[Noch 4 Tage und paar Stunden]


----------



## Multe (24. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Dirk, es wurden doch schon wieder neue Platte  besetzt. 
 Mit dem  "Kopf"  ist der vordere, dicke Teil der Garnele gemeint!!
Gruß Multe


----------



## Dirk777 (24. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ahh, danke, wieder was dazugelernt!#6


----------



## schweizer (24. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Ostseeteufel.
Multe hatte mir geschrieben das ihr zur gleichen Zeit da seit wie wir(15.-22.9)Leider hat mich diese Mail nicht mehr erreicht,sonst wäre ja ein kleines Bier nicht schlecht gewesen.Wir hatten einen roten VW-Bus RV- mit 4 Mann Boot Nr.41 bei Nicolay.
Das mit dem Wetter war leider schei.....!In dieser Woche konnten wir nur 2xauf Dorsch(wegen der vollen Hose)sonst gingen wir auf Platte die wirklich gut bissen,die schönsten gab es vor dem Wäldchen richtung Leuchtturm Botofte aber auch jede Menge Krebse.
Vieleicht im neuen Jahr ein neuer Versuch.
Gruß an alle LL-Verückten


----------



## Multe (24. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej schweizer, der Briefträger besucht dich morgen.
viel Spass
Multe


----------



## JanS (25. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moinsen

wir sind ab dem Wochenende wieder auf der Insel. Vom Ufer mitte Watbüx und in der Brandung. Es sind 2 Fahrzeuge mit dem Kennzeichen HB - ... ein Caddy und ein Ford Focus also wenn uns jemand sieht ruhig "Hallo" sagen. Leider stellt sich uns mal wieder in kleines Wattwurm problem! ... Wo auf der Insel kann man vernünftig Plümpern? Ristinge Hale unten rechts in der Flachwasserzone? Sodsbjerg am Badestrand? Hat sonst noch jemand hilfreiche Hinweise für mich? Gerne sonst auch per PN wenn ihr eure Stellen nicht veröffentlichen wollt.

Besten Dank und Gruß
Jan


----------



## autoglas (25. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Jan so wie Ich selbst vom Ferienhaus beobachten konnte,plümpern viele
 mit Erfolg am Badestrand Spotsberg(mittig Feriensiedlung),und Tasinge nach der Brücke gleich re.unten Gruß Horst


----------



## Ostseeteufel (25. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Schweizer,
  ja schade, ein Bierchen ist immer willkommen! 
  Nur gut das der Imbiss geholt wurde, die Versuchung war groß.
  Wir waren auch nur 2x auf Dorsch Mo. Di. sonst war es uns auch zu heftig.
  Zum Schollen fangen sind wir Richtung Illebölle gefahren kurz unter dem Grünenturm
  Dort lag auch manchmal ein Segler aus dem Hafen, war richtig gut. Bei Südwestwind war es aber auch nicht richtig lustig.
  Wir planen auch schon für 2013!
  Gruß an alle LL-Freunde.#h


----------



## Oli74 (25. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Jan!

Wir haben selber auch am Sandstrand geplümpert,allerdings nur mit mäßigem Erfolg, mehr wie 3 Würmer pro Loch waren nicht drin.
Gruß von der Nordsee 
OLI


----------



## xxxtschKxx (25. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo auch meinerseits mal wieder.

Der Kollege Schnueffel und ich fahren ja Samstag ne Woche nach LL.
Er hat auch schon die Frage gestellt was ihr von Belly Boat um LL rum haltet?
Leider ist kaum einer drauf eingegangen. Also bitte Jungs, wer hat dazu ne Meinung?
Ich denke es ist zu gefährlich wg. Strömungen. 
Bitte um Antworten!


----------



## anschmu (26. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



AeitschKey schrieb:


> Hallo auch meinerseits mal wieder.
> 
> Der Kollege Schnueffel und ich fahren ja Samstag ne Woche nach LL.
> Er hat auch schon die Frage gestellt was ihr von Belly Boat um LL rum haltet?
> ...


Moin ! Ist meiner Meinung nach auf Nord und Ostsee zu gefährlich ! Muss aber jeder selber wissen ! Und wenn dann was passiert, muß man mit den Konsequenzen halt leben oder halt nicht mehr|kopfkrat Gruß Andreas


----------



## JanS (26. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also BB wäre mir auf LL zu gefährlich. Man muss einfach mit ganz anderen Strömungen rechnen als bei uns an der Kyste!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (26. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wenn ich dran denke was für ne Drift bei schönstem Wetter Ende August war, halte ich ein BB für viel zu gefährlich.
Du must mit 3sm Drift im Extremfall rechnen, da bist Du schneller im Skaggerak als Dir lieb ist.....
Also ich halte es vor Spodsbjerg für unverantwortlich.....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## vdausf (26. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bellyboot vor LL....geht gar net!
Stell mir aber grad ein BB mit nem 40 PS Aussenborder vor! ;-)

Gruß Volker


----------



## murmeli1965 (26. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also ich war schon öfter mit den Bellys auf LL und habe super gefangen.
Habe allerdings im Süden gefischt zwischen Fredmose und Gulstav.
Man fischt halt den Bereich ab den die Bootsangler gerne auslassen und die Brandungsangler nicht erreichen.
Nicht weiter raus als 6 Meter Wassertiefe und natürlich nicht bei ablandigem Wind stärker 2 bft.
Sicherheit geht auf jeden Fall vor.
Aber der Spaß ist riesig gewesen und 7 Dorsche in 2 Stunden sind auch nicht zu verachten.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## xxxtschKxx (26. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Also ich war schon öfter mit den Bellys auf LL und habe super gefangen.
> Habe allerdings im Süden gefischt zwischen Fredmose und Gulstav.
> Man fischt halt den Bereich ab den die Bootsangler gerne auslassen und die Brandungsangler nicht erreichen.
> Nicht weiter raus als 6 Meter Wassertiefe und natürlich nicht bei ablandigem Wind stärker 2 bft.
> ...



Hört sich zwar gut an aber die Mehrheit scheint es doch für zu gefährlich zu halten.
Wir haben uns mittlerweile auch dagegen entschieden.
Ist ja auch so schon genug Gepäck was da zusammen kommt..oh man......
Danke für die Antworten Männers!


----------



## Schnueffel (26. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



AeitschKey schrieb:


> Hört sich zwar gut an aber die Mehrheit scheint es doch für zu gefährlich zu halten.
> Wir haben uns mittlerweile auch dagegen entschieden.
> Ist ja auch so schon genug Gepäck was da zusammen kommt..oh man......
> Danke für die Antworten Männers!


bock hätte ich trotzdem 
und platz sollte genug im auto sein #c


----------



## Zwergbarsch (26. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mach doch! Von neuen Erfahrungsberichten lebt doch das Forum. Wenn wir bis Ende Oktober nichts mehr von Dir gehört haben, werten wir dies als negative Erfahrung. Dann lassen wir unsere Gummipellen eben im Schrank....


----------



## Ossipeter (26. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zwergbarsch schrieb:


> Mach doch! Von neuen Erfahrungsberichten lebt doch das Forum. Wenn wir bis Ende Oktober nichts mehr von Dir gehört haben, werten wir dies als negative Erfahrung. Dann lassen wir unsere Gummipellen eben im Schrank....


Oder es gibt ne neue Beileidskundgebung#q


----------



## Schnueffel (27. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

lach @zwergbarsch

wäre dann anzunehmen ja :m

oder ich fisch dann schon in norwegen auf dickdorsch und leng und co |uhoh:

mit 30 gramm gummi ...   :vik:


----------



## ZiggyStardust (28. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sodele... unsere Woche ist fast um.....
Boot ist abgegeben.... und wir ahbens nicht richtig nutzen können.
2 Tage war keine Ausfahrt möglich und auch der Rest war mehr vom Winde (aus Süd und Südost) verweht.
Ständig Stärke 4 - 5 und um die 3m/s Fahrt über Grund... ohne Motor.
Motor haben wir immer nur für eine Strecke gebraucht.
200gr Blei waren irgendwo im Mittelwasser bei 20 m Angeltiefe... oder 150 m vom Boot weg ohne Kontakt...|kopfkrat

Keine nennenswerte Fänge in einer ganzen Woche #d
Um satt zu werden haben wir n paar Platte gefangen... Des ging ganz gut... rechts raus aus dem Hafen von Spodsbjerg.

Wünsche allen, die morgen losfahren... besseres Wetter und dicke Fische....
Wir greifen im nächsten Jahr wieder an.....

Ciao

Ziggy


----------



## Multe (28. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Ziggy, schade wenn man die ganze Woche nur starken Wind und Strömung  hat. Da nützen auch die besten Tipps nichts. 
Nächste Woche, wenn die  Windvorhersage bestehen bleibt, wird es u.U. sogar noch heftiger. DMI  hat Wind bis 15m/sec. gemeldet und der Rest...... Grrr:c
Gruß Multe


----------



## fischerheinrich (28. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Leute,

wir sind gerade auf LL (seid gestern) und konnte heute recht gut raus. Hat aber auch nicht viel gebracht. Wir sind rechts raus beim grünen Turm von 15 auf 40m, rüber zur roten Tonne, und wieder zurück. Hier und da mal ein Dorsch, nichts richtig Großes. Drift ging, 200gr waren nicht nötig, gut 100gr reichten, zumindest solo.
Multe hat ja schon gesagt, für morgen sieht es nicht wirklich gut aus mit dem Wind. Wenn es trotzdem geht, fahren wir links raus Richtung Bermuda, mal sehen.
Probiert haben wir alles von Pilker mit und ohne Beifänger, Gummi und auch Ringler.
Wenn noch jemand Tipps hat, nur her damit, sind ja noch einige von uns auf LL

Grüße


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (28. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,

Sachen sind gepackt......morgen früh geht es los.

Hoffen mal das der Wind es gut mit uns meint,sieht ja nicht so gut aus.

Naja,Bier haben wir genug........

Wenn wir aus dem Hafen kommen folgen die Berichte.


Gruß |wavey:


----------



## Alevo (28. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Unsere Sachen sind noch nicht gepackt, wir fahren auch erst am Sonntag Abend.

Wir wollen dann die Gegend um Österskov nach Dorschen absuchen.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja?!

Wer ist denn noch in der nächsten Woche bei Österskov?

Gruß Alevo


----------



## rule270 (29. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Versuch mal in ri grüne Tonne zu fahren. Bei Mortens slip links raus ri osten fahren. Wenn Ihr die grüne Tonne seht fahrt ri Norden bis Ihr am Ufer das Hexenhaus seht (Hjort Holm   ) Dann die 20 mtr Linie treiben lassen. Müsste jetzt gehen. Wenn Ihr fragen habt post me. Vergesst rot schwarze twiste und Pilker nicht. Immer gut.
Rudi


----------



## Alevo (29. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke, für die Tipps!
Rot-Schwarze Twister sind dabei, Dorschbomben und Pilker auch.

Im letzten Jahr im Mai waren wir am Grünen Turm links raus von Morten. Da war es einfach perfekt. Schöne Bisse mit ordentlichen Dorschen.

Nach meiner letzten Info wurde der Turm angeblich 'umgefahren'. Dort wird zurzeit gearbeitet.

Ich will hoffen, das das Wetter mitmacht!

Gruß Alex


----------



## captain73 (30. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo

wir kommen am Samstag nach LL. Fahren wieder von Spodsbjerg raus.

Wie läuft's beim Dorsch, bzw. wie tief steht er und wie schwer müssen wir fischen? 

Wo sind die Hotspots - Bermuda Dreieck?

Freuen uns wieder auf eine schöne Angelwoche

Euer Captain


----------



## fischerheinrich (30. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kurzer Zwischenbericht nach drei Tagen:

Dorsche sehr mau! Nicht nur bei uns, auch bei drei, vier anderen Booten mit denen ich gesprochen habe. Heute sind wir nach zwei Tagen südlich von Spodsbjerg mal nach Norden bis zum Bermuda hoch. Die einzigen Dorsche haben wir bei rd. 16m gefangen. Wir haben viele lange Driften gefahren und haben dann zwischenzeitlich auf Platte umgestellt, was recht gut geht. Heute abend dann nochmal vorm Hafen zw. 18 und 35m, bei uns leider nichts.
Für morgen haben wir nun auch keinen Plan mehr, außer auf Platte.

Grüße


----------



## Alevo (30. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

bei uns gehts in wenigen Stunden los.

Ich hoffe wir können die Beißlaune der Dorsche ein wenig zum positiven wenden.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo?

Gruß Alex


----------



## 30mike (30. September 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,
wir sind auch auf der Insel, Dorsch ist nix, nicht mal kleine.
Haben um die grüne und rote Tonne gefischt, nix.
Echt tot momentan, wer noch ne gute Idee hat, immer her damit.
Das einzige was mich aufbaut, ein Nachbar hier hat ne große Pauli Fahne am Dach gggg

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Der Goldaal (1. Oktober 2012)

*Ich kann Euch auch nicht mehr Hoffnung machen*

Hi zusammen, ich gebe dann mal einen Kurzbericht unserer Woche vom 9-15 September. Etwas spät...ich weiß. Wir sind zu dritt gewesen und nicht die Bootsprofis, aber kommen eigentlich schon klar. In der Woche konnten wir 2 Tage leider nicht rausfahren. Im allgemeinen war ich von der Dorschangelei etwas enttäuscht. Bzw. vom Fangerbegnis . Man muss für jeden Dorsch kämpfen. Es ist uns nicht gelungen eine Stelle zu finden (Achja wir waren in Spodsbjerg) an der man mal einige Kameraden erwischen konnte. Eher mal immer wieder einen. Was selten blieb waren Kameraden Ü70. Davon hatten wir nur 3 glaube ich. Am Bermudadreieck und am kleinen Graben waren zwar einige Dorsche, da konnte man auch von guten Serien sprechen, aber leider waren die meisten untermaßig oder so klein wie ich sie vom Boot nicht fangen möchte. Mit der Plattfischangelei lief es trotz wenig Erfahrung (eher keine) vom Boot mega gut. Zwar sind milliarden von Krebsen unterwegs, die sich gerne der Köder bedienen, aber trotzdem war es sehr gut.
Alles in Allem hatten wir viel Spass und freude auf der Insel. Etwas zu viel Spass sogar. So dass wir uns entschlossen haben unsere Erfahrungen in kanpp 2 Wochen noch zu erweitern. Ich würde mich also über aktuelle Berichte oder Tips sehr freuen. 

Bis dann.


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,

Hier mal ein kurzer bericht....

Sehr schwer an den Fisch zu kommen,alles versucht !

Der Wind kommt leider aus der falschen Richtung (Süd,Südwest)

Hoffen mal das es besser wird....sonst Plan B Plattfisch,sonst glaubt meine Frau ich war garnicht zum Angeln!!!

Für Tipps bin ich natürlich offen |wavey:
Jetzt noch was für 30 Mike....Nur der HSV (Die Raute im Herzen)

Bis bald

(wir sind vor Spodsbjerg)


----------



## 30mike (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Jungs,
ist noch jemand auf der Insel ?????
Haben arge Probleme den Fisch zu finden, please help.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## chaco (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

mike schreib mal multe ne pn das  klappt schon noch!! LG RÜDI


----------



## Harti (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



30mike schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> ist noch jemand auf der Insel ?????
> Haben arge Probleme den Fisch zu finden, please help.
> 
> ...


 

Moin, Moin,

der Wind macht es uns wirklich nicht einfach und bläßt heute schon wieder lustig aus südlicher Richtung. Bootsfahren ist da für uns zu gefährlich.#d

Auf jeden Fall geht an der Westküste was in der Brandung. Ab Einbruch der Dunkelheit kommt der Dorsch in vernünftiger Größe zum futtern in Reichweite. Wir haben die letzten beiden Abende innerhalb von 2 Stunden jeweils um die 8 Dorsche gefangen, wovon wir nur die Ü45er mitgenommen haben.

Habe die Kameraden gerade zum abwandern in die Pfanne filettiert.#6

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## fischerheinrich (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind nach fünf Tagen Bootsangeln vor Spodsbjerg jetzt wieder zurück und um eine Erfahrung reicher. 
Es gibt halt Zeiten, an denen auf Dorsch gar nichts geht. In diesen fünf Tagen haben wir (drei Mann) alles, aber auch wirklich alles versucht und fünf Dorsche um die 50cm gefangen. Gummi, Pilker, Naturköder, 6m, 12m, ... bis 45m runter, aktiv und passiv, rechts 10km runter, links auch, rüber auf die andere Seite... Ich bin jetzt in den letzten Jahren schon ein paar Mal dort gewesen und mal mehr und weniger intensiv gefischt, so wenig Dorsch habe ich noch nie gefangen.
Spaß hat der Urlaub trotzdem gemacht, Platte gingen gut, schmecken lecker, die Insel ist schön, die Dänen sehr unkompliziert und nett. Den Kopf mal wieder frei bekommen. Danke nochmals für die Tipps! Nächstes Jahr kommen wir hoffentlich wieder, dann probieren wir weiter.

Grüße an alle


----------



## rule270 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

#hMeld Dich mal wo Du bist und was Du schon probiert hast.Schwer zu fangen ist immer aber der Beld belohnt den geduldigen Angler. Es sind die Kleinigkeiten ,Wind, Strömung, Tageszeit, Tide ??
Gruß
Rudi  
#6


----------



## 30mike (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind in Spodsbjerg,
haben links rum und rechts rum in allen Tiefen und mit allen Ködern probiert.
Bisher zu Dritt, 1 Dorsch und 2 Makrelen.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Multe (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gestern kam die Meldung, das wieder eine Fährverbindung Gelting - Faaborg geplant ist. Nach 13 Jahren Pause soll diese Verbindung nun wieder aufgenommen werden.
Ein genaues Datum steht noch aus. Um zu sehen, ob es sich finanziell lohnt, soll erst einmal eine kleinere Fähre in Betrieb genommen werden.


----------



## Der Goldaal (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Würde die Fähre uns wirklich helfen oder weiterbringen. Ich denke in Sachen Zeit dürfte das nicht viel bringen und billig sind die Fährverbindungen auch nicht wirklich.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren.|rolleyes


----------



## Multe (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich habe über 800km bis LL zu fahren und da ist ein kleiner Stop auf der Fähre nicht schlecht. Früher bin ich Kiel - Langeland und danach, bis zur Einstellung Gelting - Faaborg gefahren. Nun nutze ich die Strecke Fynshav - Bøjden. In der Nebensaison ist diese Verbindung nicht teuer (219DKK)


----------



## rule270 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Versucht mal zur RW 6 zu fahren wenn ihr das nächste mal in Spo Bjerg seit. Das Gebiet findet Ihr auf der Seekarte auf der Höhe von 54,50 N .Dort sollt Ihr mal suchen rund herum sind viele Strömungen und Kanten. Das Wetter sollte aber gut und genug Spritdabei sein.
gruß
rudi


----------



## engelhai (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



rule270 schrieb:


> Versucht mal zur RW 6 zu fahren wenn ihr das nächste mal in Spo Bjerg seit. Das Gebiet findet Ihr auf der Seekarte auf der Höhe von 54,50 N .Dort sollt Ihr mal suchen rund herum sind viele Strömungen und Kanten. Das Wetter sollte aber gut und genug Spritdabei sein.
> gruß
> rudi


 
Super Tip. Ich sehe schon die ganzen Leihboote mitten in der betonnten Schiffahrtslinie zwischen den Tankern und Frachtern dort umherkreisen. #d


----------



## Multe (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

????
wo sollen da Kanten sein??


----------



## Lockenfrosch (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



engelhai schrieb:


> Super Tip. Ich sehe schon die ganzen Leihboote mitten in der betonnten Schiffahrtslinie zwischen den Tankern und Frachtern dort umherkreisen. #d


macht ja nix, die Tanker haben doch Bremsen, gell?  ):vik:
Ja, es gibt schon Experten #q


----------



## Der Goldaal (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

nochmal Fährverbindung Gelting - Faarborg

Heute morgen war in N3 ein kurzer Bericht über die Fährverbindung. Zur Zeit sucht die Reederei noch ein Schiff für ca. 50 Autos und 300 Passagiere. 
Außerdem wäre der Anleger in Gelting nicht mehr vorhanden. Das will die Reederei aber übernehmen.
#6


----------



## xxxtschKxx (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

N´Abend LL Fans,

hier nun ein kurzer Bericht von Schnueffel und mir LL vom 29.09. - heute:

Wir hatten Haus in Bukkemose und Boot mit Trailer von Torben.
Leider war , wie die Wochen zuvor, sehr viel Wind , übelste Strömungen, Wellen aus allen Richtungen, sodass wir nur sporadisch rausfahren konnten. Jede ruhigere Stunde mußte man nutzen und davon gab es nicht viele. Zu den uns bekannten Dorschplätzen kamen wir nicht hin - Dorsch war allgemein sehr mies diese Woche. (geredet mit zig anderen Anglern).Es kam kaum was raus oder nur Kleinzeugs. Ich habe sage uns schreibe 1 (!!!) Dorsch mit nach Hause nehmen können. Schnueffel sage und schreibe 2 , Einer davon aber ein 80iger mit 4,6kg. Schöner Brummer!
Auf Platte gings ganz gut, hätte aber viele mehr sein müssen. Wir kamen eben nicht raus wg. der Brandung!  Ganz zu schweigen davon wie es weiter draußen aus sah. Die Angler aus Spodsbjerg hatten bessere Bedingungen und haben sich dumm und dämlich an Platte geangelt. Schnueffel hatte aber ne schöne 41iger Scholle dabei. Fettes Teil!
Brandungsangeln haben wir 2x gemacht. Beim 1. Mal Illebolle Strand liefs ganz gut. Viele kleine aber auch zusammen 8 Ü 30iger Flundern. Nächster Abend, selbe Stelle - NICHTS! In 4 Stunden 2 Bisse. Unfaßbar! .
Fazit: LL hats uns wieder mal gezeigt.  Wir kommen wieder! Gut das wir uns 1 Tag vor Abreise noch entschieden haben doch Schnaps mit zu nehmen.


----------



## Schnueffel (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen  fast 4 flaschen sprechen für sich ^^
dann werden wir hier bei uns mal auf dorsch mit bellyboat angreifen |bla:


----------



## 30mike (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So nun nochmals der Bericht aus LL.
Wir waren nun vom 29.09-06.10 in Spodsbjerg.
Wetter so naja, Strömung hui, Wellen bis huuihui, Fisch pfui.
Wir haben täglich fast alles probiert, vom Sportplatz bis zum Bermuda Dreieck, wir waren bei 2 Meter Wellen unterwegs.
Es steht der falsche Wind mom. da. Wir haben unglaubliche 3 Dorsche gefangen und paar Platte.
Werde jetzt ziemlich entäuscht erstmal die ganzen Sachen reinigen.

PS. Vielen Dank nochmals an die Tips die wir bekommen haben. 
PPS. Deine Stelle Multe, hat uns immerhin noch einen Fisch gebracht. Dankeschön


Gruß
Sam


----------



## engelhai (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



30mike schrieb:


> So nun nochmals der Bericht aus LL.
> Wir waren nun vom 29.09-06.10 in Spodsbjerg.
> Wetter so naja, Strömung hui, Wellen bis huuihui, Fisch pfui.
> Wir haben täglich fast alles probiert, vom Sportplatz bis zum Bermuda Dreieck, wir waren bei 2 Meter Wellen unterwegs.
> ...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

oder überschätzt die wellengröße gerne mal...kommt ja auf das boot und die erfahrung an, aber 2m...nana|rolleyes


----------



## felix26 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, wir sind wieder zurück von LL/ Spodsbjerg.

Waren vom 29.09. bis gestern mit acht Leuten, auf zwei Booten von IBI verteilt, vor Ort.

Bei zum Teil grenzwertigen Bedingungen haben wir teilweise ganz verzichtet und haben überwiegend auf Platte geangelt.

Das Plattenangeln hat Spaß und reichlich Fisch gebracht. Ca. 300 Platte waren zwischen 30 und 45 cm und wurden entnommen. Die Jungs standen gut im Futter und es waren diesmal mehr Schollen als die vergangenen Jahre dabei.

Dorsche hatten wir leider nur sechs zwischen 50 und 60 cm und einige kleinere(die noch weiterwachsen müssen), wie schon erwähnt haben wir es aber auch nur sporadisch gezielt probiert.

Bei der Veranstaltung vom Angelcetrum LL und IBI unter der Leitung von Kurt Muskat, die dort von Montag bis Mittwoch stattfand, wurden einige schöne Dorsche über 70 cm und einer von 84 cm zum Messen gebracht.

Einzelne Makrelen und einige Hornis haben wir auch noch erwischt.

Alles in allem ein gelungener Angelurlaub, der allen überwiegend Spaß gemacht hat. 
Die Dorsche hätten ruhig etwas zahlreicher und größer sein dürfen. Für die Jahreszeit war das Wetter zwar teilweise heftig, aber in Ordnung. Wir waren trotzdem zufrieden und wollen uns nicht beschweren.

Allen, die jetzt da sind oder bald hochfahren ein kräftiges Petri, wenig Wind und eine gute Drift#h


----------



## blinker100 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

der Trommler will wissen, wo die Kanten sind, damit er auch mal n grossen Dorsch fängt!


----------



## Multe (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej blinker 100, mach dir mal keinen Kopf, ich kenne den ganzen Bereich wie meine Westentasche und in 1km Umkreis von der Tonne gibt es keine 2m Tiefenunterschied und Kanten schon gar nicht.
Gratulation zu deinem *1.Beitrag* in 2 Jahren.
Gruß Multe


----------



## chaco (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

und ich freu mich schon wieder auf august mit multe die fetten dorsche zu drillen, den der kerl weiss wo die wohnen!! walter alles fit??


----------



## blinker100 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja, was soll ich sagen Trommler, sowas wie "es gibt immer ein erstes Mal oder die Besten komen immer zum Schluss"? Ich kann aber versichern, dass ich in diesem Jahr dabei war, als einige deutshe Angler etliche Dorsche zwischen 5 und 10 kg gefangen hatten und du lediglich ein paar 5 Pfünder filetiert hast. Du wolltes denen doch im Hafen tatsächlich glaubhaft machen, dass das Dorschfilet südlich der gelben Tonne deutlich schmackhafter sei,als das Filet vom Bermuda Dreieck.Das war schon ziemlich peinlich und natürlich auch volliger Blödsinn aber vermutlich hatten deren kapitale Fänge dich nur durcheinander gebracht! Man sieht sich auf LL und beste Grüsse von Blinker100


----------



## XxBenexX (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



blinker100 schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich sagen Trommler, sowas wie "es gibt immer ein erstes Mal oder die Besten komen immer zum Schluss"? Ich kann aber versichern, dass ich in diesem Jahr dabei war, als einige deutshe Angler etliche Dorsche zwischen 5 und 10 kg gefangen hatten und du lediglich ein paar 5 Pfünder filetiert hast. Du wolltes denen doch im Hafen tatsächlich glaubhaft machen, dass das Dorschfilet südlich der gelben Tonne deutlich schmackhafter sei,als das Filet vom Bermuda Dreieck.Das war schon ziemlich peinlich und natürlich auch volliger Blödsinn aber vermutlich hatten deren kapitale Fänge dich nur durcheinander gebracht! Man sieht sich auf LL und beste Grüsse von Blinker100




Hierzu mal ne frage.... wer is denn mit Trommler gemeint??

Und zum Dorschfilet ich bevorzuge auch lieber 4 Dorsche um die 5 Pfund als einen von 20 Pfund was das Filetieren und zubereiten angeht. Was das Angeln angeht macht 20 Pfund sicherlich mehr Spass als ein 5 Pfünder.

Und geschmackliche Unterschiede könnten ja durch verschiedene Nahrung schon sein ?!? oder seh ich das falsch ?


Gruß Bene


----------



## dorschii :) (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

chaco ich freue mich auch schon wieder auf nächstes Jahr  
Da werden wir wohl mal noch ein paar mehr von den grußen suchen müssen 
Walter lass dich nicht ärgern ich glaube wir wissen alle wer hier recht hat und wer nur blödsinn von sich gibt  
Gruß Kevin


----------



## xxxtschKxx (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nach all den Urlaubsberichten sieht man auf jeden Fall das die Woche vom 29.09. - 06.10. echt mies war. Rein wettertechnisch und dorschtechnisch.Hoffe das der Wind hier bei uns an der Küste endlich nachlässt. Dann gehts wieder mit belly raus.


----------



## ZiggyStardust (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich kann Dir glaubhaft versichern, die 2 Wochen vorher waren auch nicht besser.
Platte fangen macht zwar auch Spaß.... aber dafür fahren wir ja nun nicht 800 Km. Zielfisch ist und bleiben sicherlich Dorsch und gerne auch MeFo....

Ziggy


----------



## fischerheinrich (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So ist es Ziggy,

ein paar Mal wenigstens ne richtig krumme Rute, das ist es auch, was wir wollten... nicht tonnenweise Filet, sondern einfach mal nen schönen Drill. War halt leider nicht bei uns und auch nicht bei den anderen, die mit uns auf LL waren.
Aber nächstes Jahr... bestimmt...

Grüße


----------



## DasaTeamchef (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

auch wenn die Fangergebnisse derzeit sehr zu wünschen lassen, zumindestens was Dorsch betrifft - so habe ich doch auf die schnelle noch ne Woche LL gebucht. 10-17. November! Diesmal nehme ich aber Verstärkung mit und dann sind wir auch stärker motorisiert. Ich hoffe nun noch etwas auf mein "Reisewetterglück".....nicht das wir nur zum Platte angeln kommen!

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Frank!

Da wünsch ich Dir mal Wetterglück und ein paar Leoparden....

Grüße aus der Pfalz
Tom


----------



## DasaTeamchef (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Tom,

Merci merci - prickelnd sieht es derzeit ja wirklich nicht aus....aber wir fangen uns zur Not auch mit "Platten" die Finger wund...


Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Dirk777 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo allerseits!

Hier nun auch unser Fangbericht für die Woche vom 29.09. bis 06.10. 

An den beiden ersten Tagen haben wir versucht, auf Dorsch zu angeln. Leider blieb es bei *Versuch*. Eine ordentliche Angelei war aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen nicht möglich. Wir hatten an beiden Tagen keine verwertbaren Fänge, dafür lustigerweise einen Hornhecht auf kleinen Pilker. 

Am Dienstag haben wir dann auf Plattfisch umgestellt. Am verankerten Boot konnten wir etliche Platten verhaften und die Stimmung wurde langsam etwas besser. Einige 40er Schollen und gute und fette Klieschen fanden den Weg in unser Boot. 

Der Mittwoch sollte nach Wettervorhersage ja eigentlich auch noch gut werden, allerdings haben wir einmal morgens und einmal nachmittags im Hafen entschieden, wegen starker Böen und aufziehender dunkler Wolken nicht rauszufahren. Andere sahen das anders, wahrscheinlich lockte die Siegprämie vom Angel-Cup.

Am Donnerstag sollte das Wetter dann noch schlechter werden. Doch schon früh morgens war kaum Wind und so haben wir fix gefrühstückt und sind los. Die Drift im Belt war immer noch so stark, so daß wir wieder auf Plattentour gegangen sind. Und wieder konnten zahlreiche Platten überlistet werden.

Nachdem am Freitag dann auf Plattfisch kaum was ging, haben wir noch mal versucht, wenigstens ein paar Dorsche ans Band zu bekommen. Aber es war wie verhext, wir haben alles durchprobiert und uns bekannte gute Stellen angefahren. Lediglich ein 75+ Leo hat gebissen. 

Fazit: Von 6 Angeltagen konnten wir nur 2 richtig nutzen. Zielfisch Dorsch haben wir verfehlt, ein paar schöne, auch große, Platten haben wir gefangen. 

Die Wetterkapriolen am Belt beeindrucken uns immer wieder. Kräftiger Wind aus Süd, das Boot treibt an der Fahrrinne gegen den Wind, und selbst schwere Pilker halten kaum Kontakt zum Grund. 

Aber wir haben auch wieder was dazugelernt: Selbst kurzfristige Wetterprognosen müssen nicht stimmen. Also Augen auf, bevor man rausfährt.

Allen, die jetzt noch oben sind oder später hochfahren, ein kräftiges Petri! (Die Dorsche sind ja noch drin)

P.S. Das Lustigste zum Schluß: Am verankerten Boot sahen wir ein treibendes Boot direkt auf uns zukommen. Die Mädels an Bord waren so mit Plattfisch-Stippen beschäftigt, daß sie keine Augen  in Drifttrichtung hatten. Nach dem Hinweis, daß sie gleich über unser Ankerseil treiben, hat sich dann irgendjemand an Bord gefunden, 10 m vor unserem Boot den Motor anzuwerfen und abzudrehen. Jedoch nur, um in einer engen Kurve 3 m vor unserem Boot direkt ins Ankerseil zu donnern! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Zum Glück wurde niemand verletzt und WIR haben die Hühner aus ihrer mißlichen Lage befreit. Danach sind sie direkt in Richtung Hafen gefahren. 
Ach ja, ein Dankeschön wäre nett gewesen...


----------



## MAXIMA (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Freunde, :vik:
Am Sonnabend gehts zum ersten Mal nach Langeland.
Die letzten Jahre war ich immer im kleinen Belt (Middelfahrt) unterwegs, doch die Dorsche wurden immer weniger und kleiner, deswegen habe ich nach einem anderen Revier gesucht und bin auf LL gekommen.
Wer von Euch ist denn in der nächsten Woche in Spodsbjerg?

Ihr erkennt meinen Junior und mich an unserem Boot, eine Quicksilver Cabin, Bootsname wie mein Board-Name.....:q

Welche Anreise (mit PKW und Trailer) ist Empfehlenswert?
Komme aus Richtung HH, ....Landweg A7 -Kolding-über Festland oder über Fehmarn...??? Oder eventuell Fyhnshaven...???
Bin für erfahrene Tipps dankbar...

#h Danke, Gruß und Petri

Maxima


----------



## chaco (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

fahr mal schön die A7 mit dein zossen lg rüdi


----------



## Lockenfrosch (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Landweg auf jeden Fall, alles andere ist teurer, auch nicht schneller sondern dauert deutlich länger.


----------



## MAXIMA (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

OK, Danke Ihr habt mich überzeugt.|uhoh:


----------



## Schokoladenhai (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

interessant, dass du überhaupt überzeugt werden musstest.....#c


----------



## Josepe (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Freunde:vik:

Ich bin vom 27.10-3.11.12 mit Freunden zum Brandungsangeln in Bagenkop.
Sind noch ein paar Brandungsangler zu der Zeit Unterwegs?


----------



## knaacki2000 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kurzer Bericht von mir:
War mit meinen beiden Söhnen vom 06. - 13.10. in Bukkemose.
Viel Wind, wir sind nur an 3 Tagen rausgefahren.
Viele Platte - ca. 80 zwischen 25 - 47cm, davon ca. 30 entnommen.
Einen Tag auf Dorsch gefischt, viele kleine zwischen 35 - 45cm - schwimmen alle wieder, 5 größere zwischen 62 - 70cm entnommen, ein Köhler von 52cm schwimmt auch wieder. Außerdem eine Robbe und ein paar Tümmler oder Schweinswale gesehen.
Alles in allem eine schöne Woche mit zu viel Wind.
Ach ja, die Dorsche haben wir auf 9 - 13m auf Twister bzw. Gummifisch gefangen,
die Platten auf Seeringler bzw. Twister


----------



## Schumi1 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hiho an die ll süchtigen

wir 8 thüringer sind endlich wieder vom sammstag 1 woche auf der super insel hoffen ihr habt noch n paar fische übriggelassen haben wieder mal hunger auf frisch fisch ü-50^^ 
fahren wie jedes jahr mit der long island jetzt mit dennis statt mit alland aber klapt bestimmt
hoffen nur das wir dieses mal von bagenkop fahren und mal an den friedhof richtung femahrn kommen waren schon lang nimmer dort
weis einer ob es mitlerweile schon wieder mefos gibt zur zeit letztes jahr gabs schon welche aber einfach mal schaun wird schon
sind irgendwo in bagenkop untergbracht ka. wo  und wenn nix beist geh ich eben in die grüne but:e vorm supermarkt hixs   nee trinken ja nix beim angeln   
also wünscht uns glück werden es brauchen wetter soll ja einigermassen werden einfach schaun und überraschen lassen


----------



## MAXIMA (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zusammen, hier mein Bericht :m
Ich war mit meinem Sohnemann vom 13._20.10. in Spodsbjerg. Zielfisch war ganz klar der Dorsch. Schon am ersten Tag merkten wir, dass wir mit unserem Lighttackle (70_100 gr) in den tieferen Bereichen über 25 Meter aufgrund der Strömung und des Windes (6-7 m/sec fehl am Platze waren.....Grundkontakt war fast nicht möglich. In den flacheren Bereichen zwischen 8 bis 15 Metern war kein Dorsch zu finden. Vielleicht lag es an der Wassertemperatur die noch bei ca 11 -12 Grad lag....???? 
Nun ja, als Alternative waren Plattfische angesagt, davon gab es genug, die füllten dann auch überwiegend unsere Fischkiste.....
Zum Glück hatte ich den TRO mit, empfehlenswert...echt lecker#6
Die Drift lag überwiegend bei über 3 Knoten, da wären Gewichte um die 200-300  gr. sicherlich keine schlechte Wahl gewesen...???|bigeyes
Leider hatte ich meine Norwegenausrüstung zu Hause gelassen...|uhoh:
Am Mittwoch war wegen des zu starken Windes (10m/sek) eine Ausfahrt nicht möglich, auch der Donnerstag war mit 8m/sec noch kein Ententeich...|evil:
Am Freitag war dann schleppen angesagt, an dieser Stelle nochmal einen herzlichen Dank an Stefan der uns bei Traumwetter und Ententeich zum Trolling mitgenommen hat. 
Lieber Stefan, Du wirst es uns sicherlich verzeihen das wir viel mit den Augen bei Dir geklaut haben.....super lehrreich wenn man einmal von einem Profi in der Praxis die notwendigen Techniken und Tricks vermittelt bekommt....#6
Ach so, gefangen hatten wir beim trollen auch, zwei Mitte 50er Leos und eine kleinere Mefo:vik:
Die Woche war unser erster Aufenthalt auf LL, aber sicherlich nicht der letzte....die Suche nach den Leos haben wir nicht aufgegeben.....|wavey:
wir greifen nächstes Jahr wieder an und mit der Erfahrung von diesem Jahr und der Motivation auf ein nächstes Mal wird es sicherlich klappen.

Abschließend noch ein paar Grüße an den Bordi goldaal, vielen Dank für die PN im Vorfeld und nach 2 Tagen hat man sich dann endlich erkannt..... und wie es sich gehört vor Ort ausgetauscht......Leidensgenossse....

:mGruß Maxima

PS war noch jemand von Euch vor Ort????#a


----------



## aalbert06 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Josepe schrieb:


> Hallo LL-Freunde:vik:
> 
> Ich bin vom 27.10-3.11.12 mit Freunden zum Brandungsangeln in Bagenkop.
> Sind noch ein paar Brandungsangler zu der Zeit Unterwegs?




Wir sind zu dritt eine Woche später zum Brandungsangeln auf der Insel aber eher im Norden. #6

Ich glaube es gibt auch einen mehrtägigen Brandungswettkampf 3.11.-5.11.12. Bin nicht ganz sicher|kopfkrat

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg.

Gruß aalbert06


----------



## Mächling (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Hallo,*

wir waren zu viert von 13. 10 - 20. 10. auf Langeland.
Leider war das nicht so doll mit den Dorschfängen.
Platte lief sehr gut ob von der Brandung (viele Doubletten) oder vom Boot. 
Wir sind von *Spodsbjerg* raus auf die Ostsee. Die Drift war sehr stark so dass ohne schweres Gerät wenig möglich war.
Wir hatte auch einen unfreiwilligen Beifang in Form eines 10 cm langen PETERMÄNNCHENS!
Denn haben wir selbstwerständlich mit größter Vorsicht behandelt. Sicher weis hier jeder was für Ärger dieser Fisch verursachen kann.
Wir freuen uns auf den nächsten Trip nach Langelang und auf hoffentlich mehr Dorschfänge 

gruß

mächling


----------



## Der Goldaal (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs

Spodsbjerg vom 14.10.-19.10.12

hier nun auch mein kurzer Bericht von unserer 
Woche auf Langeland.

Es ging am Sonntag Mittag gut los mit Dorschen. Wir hatten einige schöne Exemplare (größer 60). am Montag wurde es schon schwieriger die Jungs aufzuspüren und man konnte sie nur vereinzelt am Nachmittag antreffen. Dienstag,Mittwoch, Donnerstag war es entweder wegen oben erwähnten Winden nicht möglich oder wir haben nischt an Dorsch bekommen. Der Wind war aber nur an einem Tag das Problem. Man muss sich als Flachwasserfischer (vor Fehmarn oder vor der Ostholsteinischen Küste) schon sehr stark umstellen. Gewichte um 200g sollten auf jeden Fall in die Kiste. Die Strömung ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig :l.
Am Freitag haben wir dann wirklich alles gut gemacht. Bei traumhaften Wetter und perfekter Drift konnten wir unseren Eimer gut füllen. Mit Dorschen um die 80cm. Viele kleine schwimmen aber auch wieder. Das war wirklich ein perfekter Tag. Und wenn von 3 Mann 2 öfter im Drill sind, weiß man, dass man im Fisch steht.
Alles in Allem eine schöne Woche, die uns das wiederkommen leicht macht #6. Ein paar Platte haben wir natürlich auch mitgenommen, es macht ja auch Spass sie zu angeln und lecker sind sie ohnehin.
Beste Grüße an Maxima, an dem ich die Ersten Tage wohl vorbei gelaufen bin und wir uns erst nach sekundelangen anschauen erkannt haben. :q
Netter Kontakt, kann ich nur weiter empfehlen. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal hier oder da wieder, würde mich freuen.
Die gleichen Grüße schicke ich auch unserem Bootsvermieter (den Namen lasse ich weg, es gab da schon mal Probleme wegen angeblicher Schleichwerbung in einer anderen Sparte). Alles wie gewohnt (ich war ja schon zwei Mal dort) perfekt.

Vielen Dank auch an den Thread Starter. Er weiß warum |kopfkrat


----------



## Oli74 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,

schöne Grüße aus dem Norden. Boot (IBI) und Haus(Novasol) sind bestellt für nächstes Jahr Anfang Juni.Hoffentlich mit besseren Ergebnissen wie dieses Jahr!!!! 214 Tage 22 h 13 min

Gruß von der Nordsee
Oli


----------



## Reppi (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sind von Mittwoch bis Samstag auf der Insel.....
Kann man bei den gemeldeten Windverhältnissen überhaupt irgendwo was machen ?
Habe mir mein erstes Mal anders vorgestellt...|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Michael Horn (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin zusammen #h,

da ich in letzter Zeit sehr passiv im Board wurde, will ich auch mal wieder "Hallo" in die Runde sagen.

Petri an alle


----------



## Lockenfrosch (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Reppi schrieb:


> Sind von Mittwoch bis Samstag auf der Insel.....
> Kann man bei den gemeldeten Windverhältnissen überhaupt irgendwo was machen ?
> Habe mir mein erstes Mal anders vorgestellt...|rolleyes|rolleyes


Bei Windstärken von 6 - 8 bft aus südlichen Richtungen 
kannste das wohl als Erhohlungsurlaub abhaken, denke ich.


----------



## Beuchling (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Waren das letzte WE mit der "Jule" vor Langeland. Wetter toll, aber wir hatten laut Kapitän schlechte Strömung und die Dorsche bissen eher schlecht bis garnicht. 
Konnten einige größere an Bord bringen, wobei meine größten bei 76, 70 und 62 lagen. der Rest alles deutlich drunter!


----------



## 30mike (4. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,
wollte grade bei IBI nen Boot für nächstes Jahr Mai/April mieten... alles schon weg, also wer noch nicht geplant hat hurtig dann.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## XxBenexX (4. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir haben schon gebucht, Pfingsten 2013 ne Woche und die ersten zwei Wochen im August #h


----------



## Der Goldaal (5. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wie alle weg? So RICHTIG ALLE? Ich meine der hat ne ganze Menge Boote da liegen. Wenn alle draußen sind, ist ja kein Platz mehr auf dem Belt. Ich habe sie nicht gezählt, aber das sind doch um die 70 Stück.

Das wäre schlecht, wir haben heute eine Anfrage gestellt, bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort.


----------



## vdausf (6. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Wie alle weg? So RICHTIG ALLE? Ich meine der hat ne ganze Menge Boote da liegen. Wenn alle draußen sind, ist ja kein Platz mehr auf dem Belt. Ich habe sie nicht gezählt, aber das sind doch um die 70 Stück.
> 
> Das wäre schlecht, wir haben heute eine Anfrage gestellt, bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort.


 

Nur keine Angst!
Ich war dieses Jahr das erste Mal auf LL.

Muß zugeben, dass ich ganz schön erschrocken war, als ich die vielen Boote gesehen hab! |bla:
Es waren alle unterwegs und nur bis auf ein, zwei Boote die mal in unserer Spur waren (wollten halt auch was fangen|krach war auf dem Belt nicht viel von den Booten zu sehen.

Beim Plattfisch angeln um die Ecke vom Hafen lagen sie natürlich Boot an Boot.... da muss man ja nicht mit spielen.

...aber wenn bei dem bekannten Bootsverleiher alle Boote weg, dann sind sie auch alle weg!

Gruß Volker


----------



## 30mike (6. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin also bei IBI ist ende Ende April Anfang Mai dunkeltuten.
Es gibt aber ja noch 2 andere Vermieter in Spodsbjerg.
Gruß
Sam


----------



## fischerheinrich (6. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

oder man fährt mal woanders raus, ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal dort:
wewewe.angelnauflangeland.de
Sehr nett. Und man kann mal "oben" auf LL angeln.

Grüße


----------



## knutemann (6. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja sehr nett dort oben. Wir waren dies Jahr auch in der nähe von Lohals. Dort hast du allerdings das Problem der weiten Wege|uhoh: d. h. du musst jedesmal um die Nordspitze herum, um in "Dorschverdächtige" Tiefen zu gelangen.


----------



## shorty 38 (8. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Knutemann,

du hast dort oben nicht nur den langen Weg zurück in den Hafen. Ich habe dort oben als Führerscheinneuling richtig einen auf den A..... bekommen. 1997 fischten wir dort im Belt und hatten dort richtig Fisch gefangen. Der Westwind nahm zu und wir wollten zurück nach Lohals. Querab vom Leuchtturm Hou ging es los mit den Kreuzseen, bei der Untiefentonne war nur Fliegen schöner und kurz vorm Einlaufen hatten wir noch die Fähre im "Rückspiegel".

In der folgenden Nacht ist die Pallas vor Amrum abgesoffen!

Der Rest der Woche war nur noch Sturm aus West oder Nord-West. An Angeln war nicht zu denken. Wer aber sich ein Boot in Spodsbjerg oder in Bukke- oder Fredmose gechartert hatte, fing unter Land seine Fische und konnte fast jeden Tag im Windschatten meiner Lieblingsinsel angeln.

Daher mein Tipp: Immer dort chartern, da bei Westwind ab 6 Bft. eine Ausfahrt von Bagenkop oder Lohals unmöglich ist.

Gruß Shorty


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (8. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Männers!
Nach ein paar Jahren Abstinenz von DER Insel, wollen wir nächstes Jahr wieder angreifen!
Habt ihr was davon gehört, daß die Fähre Kiel (bzw. in der Nähe von Kiel) nach LL-Bagenkop wieder aufgemacht werden soll????
Wäre ja für uns aus HH DER Hit für den Sommerurlaub 2013!
Häuschen haben wir uns dieses Mal in Ristinge ausgeguckt, da die Mädels neben dem Boot-fahren und angeln auch gerne am Strand liegen wollen.
Ist zwar noch soooooooo lange hin, aber ick freu mir jetzt schon!!!!!!


----------



## shorty 38 (8. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Ham n Egg, der Hafen in Bagenkop ist komplett für Segler umgebaut. Vom alten Fähranleger ist nicht mehr viel zu sehen, dafür gibt es jetzt einen Aussichtsturm. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Ham-n-Egg (8. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das ist doof...bzw. nicht das was ich hören wollte
schade, ich hatte gehofft, mir einen weiten Weg zu ersparen...


----------



## aalbert06 (12. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

da etwas unterrepräsentiert, hier mal eine Fangmeldung vom Brandungsangeln.

Wir waren zu dritt vom 3.-9.11.12 zum ausschließlichen Brandungsangeln auf Langeland.

Die bekannten Plattenstrände im Norden der Insel haben uns dieses Jahr mit Plattfischen in großen Mengen und super Qualität versorgt. Da im Dunkeln vermehrt untermassige Fische gebissen haben, haben wir letztlich nur noch im Hellen geangelt und schöne Fische gefangen. Das Wasser war meist gut angetrübt, was dieses Beissverhalten sicherlich unterstützt hat. Die Windbedingungen waren eigentlich nicht so, dass es zum Aufwühlen gereicht hätte aber die Insel hält immer wieder Überraschungen bereit.

Ein Ausflug in den Süden auf Dorsch brachte tatsächlich eine größere Menge maßiger Fische und komplettierten diese ausserordentlich erfolgreiche Woche.

Entgegen den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre, waren noch sehr viele Brandungsangler unterwegs. Alles nette Leute, so wie wir:m

Gruß aalbert


----------



## Dr.Hook (13. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, waren vom 03.11.-10.11 zu dritt in Fredmose. Wir haben tagsüber mit Blinker und Twister den Forellen und Dorschen nachgestellt. Hauptsächlich haben wir vor Fortsledde, Fredmose und natürlich in Gulshav gefischt. Wir hatten einige Meerforellen, aber die meisten eher klein. Nur zwei schöne, die anderen schwimmen wieder. Dafür viele Dorsche, alle so um 50 cm, paar drüber, paar drunter. Die haben wir sowohl morgens als auch nachmittags gefangen. Alle bei trüben Wetter von Land aus, meist über den ersten Reihen der Tangwälder. Haben an den leichten Spinnruten mächtig dampf gemacht! Brandungsangeln an den Südstränden war bei uns eher mau, nur beim Dunkelwerden und danach viele kleine Dorsche, nichts nennenswertes. Da haben wir uns auf die Spinnfischerei am Tage konzentriert. Es war 'ne tolle Woche!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (27. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Welch melancholische Stimmung im Hafen, ersichtlich dank Webcam.....:l
Die Boote von Nickolaj sind alle aus dem Wasser, ein paar Segler dümpeln noch im Becken und Ruhe ist eingekehrt!
Und schon träumen alle vom neuen Jahr und guten Fängen...:l
Mal sehen ...die Karten werden neu gemischt....
Ich wünsche allen "Langeländern" frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch...
Träumt schön von kapitalen Fängen in 2013 (sofern die Welt nicht untergeht|evil
Und scharrt nicht so laut mit den Hufen|rolleyes

Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr...
Gruß
Tom


----------



## DasaTeamchef (30. November 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moinsen!

Ich bin ja noch einen Bericht schuldig....wir waren zu zweit vom 10.-17.11. auf LongIsland.

Der Wind - der Wind......anfangs aus Südost machte sogar das Plattfischangeln zu einer recht schaukeligen Angelegenheit. Hinzu kam, das wenn man mal raus auf Dorsch konnte.....kaum welche zu finden waren.
Unser bestes Ergebnis erzielten wir in der kürzesten Angelzeit (3Std) mit 48 Platten - nicht solch ein Ergebnis wie ich letztes im Oktober hatte - aber dafür alles Butt oder Schollen von ü30!

Alles in allem....fingen wir 154 Platte und 49 Dorsche

ab Ostern 2013 ist wieder mit mir zu rechnen


Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Zwergbarsch (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri Frank!

Unser Hobby in und mit der Natur ist doch jedesmal anders und jedesmal schön. Der Fangerfolg war doch da. Rekorde 
gibt es nicht auf jeder Reise. Die Fänge sind doch gut gewesen.

 Denkt immer dran: Selbst der schlechteste Urlaubstag ist besser als der beste Arbeitstag!

Mit den Produkten der dänischen Bäcker, Brauer und Brenner ist doch jeder Urlaubstag ein guter Tag!

Ich muss noch bis Ende April warten, aber die Zeit geht auch vorbei.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

unbestritten....lieber Nichtfänger als Überstundenschieber


----------



## Ines (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



> Mit den Produkten der dänischen Bäcker, Brauer und Brenner ist doch jeder Urlaubstag ein guter Tag!


|good:

Und genau das liebe ich auch an Dänemark!


----------



## roofvisser (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Langeland Anglers Kontact- und informationstag*​ *Sonntag 10. März 2013*​

_*(alle info finden Sie hier !)*_​ 
Lieber Langeland-Freunden,


Am  Sonntag den 10. März 2013 haben wir vor eine Kontact und  informationstag zu organiseren in beziehung auf das Angeln am Langeland.  
Die Veranstaltung wird platz finden in: 
hotel-cafe-restaurant De  Boekanier in _Vrouwenpolder_ direct am Nordsee.
Das Ziel des tages ist unter anderem euch Kennen zu Lernen und das austauschen von informationen.
Das Programm wird so bald es fest steht auf die Sites: 
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl und 
www.boekanier.nl  bekannt gemacht.


Wir wollen so gegen 12.00 Uhr anfangen mit das Programm.
Es werden unter anderem mehrere Fangtechniken und Methoden presentiert worden.
Auf  der Beamer werden durchgehend Bilder und Filmen gezeicht von euch, habt  Ihr selber noch Bilder oder Filmen werden wir uns freuen wenn wir die  zeigen dürfen, schicke die einfach an delta1017@gmail.com oder bring die mit!
Es  ist auch möglich euere eigener Angelsachen mitzubringen damit wir von  einander lernen können. Wenn Ihr eine Ausstattungstisch haben wollt ist  das kein Problem, mann muss das aber einige Tage vorab angeben.
Wir  stehen offen für Ihre Gedanken und Sugestionen um von diese Tag ein  erfolgreicher Tag zu machen, wir ein und ander gerne über den Email.
Wärend der Tag wird da eine Tombola stattfinden unter die Anwesenden.
Wir schlieβen den Tag miteinander ab mit ein Buffet so gegen 17.00 Uhr.
Melden Sie sich bitte sofort über den unten aufgeführten e-Mail-Adressen an!!
Der Preis für den Tag beträgt nur 25 € pro Person inklusive Buffet (wie auf dem website angegeben) und 5 Getränke.
Die  Teilnahme an dieser Veranstaltung ist nur möglich wenn Ihr sich im  vorraus anmeldet und das anmeldegebühr vor den 1. Februar überwiesen  hat. Sie erhalten dann ein Mitgliedsnummer was Gleichzeitig Ihre  Losnummer ist für die Lotterien. Zahlungsdaten werden nach der anmelding  auf ein Beleg mitgeschickt.
Hotel  Café Restaurant de Boekanier bietet auch die Möglichkeit zur  Übernachtung. Speziell für die Langeland Fischer werden die  Übernachtungen mit Rabatt angeboten.
2 Nächte zum Preis von 1 oder 25 % Ermäßigung auf eine Übernachtung.
Möchten Sie davon Gebrauch machen Bitten wir Sie nicht zu lange zu warten, denn voll ist voll!!

*Informationen über der Veranstaltungslage:*
*Hotel Café Restaurant de Boekanier*
*Björn v.d. Vrande*
*Dorpsdijk 22 4354 AC Vrouwenpolder*
*T:+31-118 591829*
*F:+31-118 592683*
*E:info@boekanier.nl*
*I: http://www.boekanier.nl*
*IBAN NL02RABO 0365209384 *
* BIC CODE RABONL2U t.n.v. H.C.R. de Boekanier
*


*================*


_Kees Michielsen (roofvisser)
delta1017@gmail.com_
_www.zeevissenlangeland.nl_*
*


----------



## mirko.nbg (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo liebe Langeland Freunde!
Ich dchte mir,da ja der Jahreswechsel ansteht, werde ich einfach mal wieder ein paar Bilder von unserer Tour von diesem Jahr als Impressionen einstellen!


----------



## mirko.nbg (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

noch ein paar Pics!


----------



## mirko.nbg (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

....ach war das doch schööööön!


----------



## mirko.nbg (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich hoffe Euch haben die Bilder gefallen!
Ich wünsche Euch schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Ich für mich kann sagen: Jetzt freue ich mich schon auf das nächste Jahr! Es dauert ja dann nur noch knapp 5 Monate!
Wir werden uns bestimmt im 13er Treat wiedersehen!

Bis Bald! Mirko


----------



## shorty 38 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde, ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Bis bald an den Stränden von Langeland, Shorty


----------



## Hansen fight (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Mirko für die schönen Bilder 
wir fahren seit Jahren in das gleiche Haus bei Spodsbjerg
Habe ich gleich an dem Bild mit der Schwalbe und der Spüle außen mit Stromkasten erkannt.
Nächstes Jahr wieder am 21.4
Gruß Christoph


----------



## mirko.nbg (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir fahren zwei Wochen später. Aber nicht mehr in das Haus. Würde uns 200 Euro mehr kosten. Wir haben das Haus vom letztem Jahr genommen. Das war mir zu viel Preiserhöhung!

Gruss Mirko


----------



## Oli74 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Allen Langelandfreunden ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr    :a


----------



## patrik41 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wünsche auch allen ein frohes Fest und ein guten Rutsch ins neu Jahr|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## kokanee (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Soo schließe mich den Kollegen an,

wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und viel Petri Heil für 2013#6.

Ps. 
Ein Weihnachtswunsch: Bitte an die Bootsfahrer in Spodsbjerg die meinen Sie müssten schon im Hafen mit Gleitfahrt|rolleyes|rolleyes losfahren, Leute die Fische warten auf Euch, also lasst Euch etwas Zeit#h#h.

Mit Sportlichem Gruß

kokanee


----------



## Ostseeteufel (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,
  ich wünschen allen besinnliche und schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage und einen tollen Start ins neue Jahr 2013!#h#h

  Wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr in der 23KW.
Gruß Lars


----------



## 30mike (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch von mir, eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch.
Möge nächstes Jahr alles noch besser werden.

Also auf 2013 :vik:

Sam


----------



## gelo1 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen
GUTEN RUTSCH ins neue Jahr. 

Auf das wir auch 2013 auf LL schöne Tage verbringen und viele dicke Dorsch fangen.

Am 01.06.2013 geht wieder los.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## podwildcard (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey,
könnt ihr mir bitte ein paar Internetseiten verraten wo ich "Angelhäuser" in und um Langeland finde?
mieten man sich am bestens eins mit Boot oder ohne und dann vom Hafen aus?

wäre über Tipps dankbar da wir vorhaben nächsten sommer mal für eine Woche vorbi zu schaun ;D

danke im vorraus, 
christian


----------



## tomitulpe (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo! ich bin neu hier , deswegen stelle ich mich mal vor,
ich gehe gerne in der Brandung angeln und nächstes Jahr will ich mal nach Lohals, na ich hoffe ich bekomme ein Boot das ich zum ersten mal vom Boot aus fischen kann, es wird ja geschrieben in vielen Foren das in Lohals ja wegen der Berufsfischerei nicht mehr viel los sein soll, naja da lassen wir uns mal überraschen, über Holland und die Nordsee wurde ja auch geschrieben das kein Fisch dort mehr ist, aber wenn ich Abends vom Angeln kam hatte ich immer was, im Frühjahr Dorsch und im Sommer Seezungen, Platten und Seebarsche,
naja vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen tollen Tipp wegen dem angel in Lohals und wo man günstig ein Boot bekommt

LG,


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



podwildcard schrieb:


> Hey,
> könnt ihr mir bitte ein paar Internetseiten verraten wo ich "Angelhäuser" in und um Langeland finde?
> mieten man sich am bestens eins mit Boot oder ohne und dann vom Hafen aus?
> 
> ...



fejo.dk


----------



## podwildcard (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ WolfsburgVirus
erstmal danke für deine mühe 

ich frag besser erst mal anders, wenn ihr zum beispiel nach Dänemark fahrt und euch nen Haus mietet zum angeln, nehmt ihr dann eins mit Boot oder mieten die meißten sich eins am örtlichen hafen?
frage nur, weil man bei fejo.dkzum beispiel kein boot auswählen kann....
und bei anderen seiten ist dann meißt nur ein kleines ruderboot bei....

meinte eher sowas in der richtung:
http://www.dansommer.de/p/N39161?SD...=googleminibookingflow&theme=CON&F=&A=2042252
(hoffe der link ist erlaubt)

nur halt in dänemark und villeicht auch auf 4-5 mann ausgelegt,...

gruß
christian


----------



## Ostseeteufel (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo podwildcard
  ich Buche mein Haus über einen der großen Anbieter, und mein Boot extra!
  Ein Boot und Haus als Paket von den großen Anbietern zu bekommen ist sehr schwierig.
  Wenn du weist von welchem Hafen du starteten möchtest schau mal im Netz nach.
  Es gibt einige Bootsverleiher auf LL die auch Häuser vermieten.
  Spodsbjerg = IBI                                
  Bagenkop = Torben Hansen
  und noch einige anderen auf der Insel.


----------



## podwildcard (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

dankeschön


----------



## shorty 38 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo podwildcard, da soll es ja auch noch Haus und Boot (www.hausundboot.dk)  geben. In dieser friedvollen Jahreszeit mal ohne Kommentar. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, Urlaub für nächstes Jahr ist gebucht. 
Das 22 Jährige Jubiläum ist dann voll.
Vom 13-20.04.2013 geht es auf zur Insel der Leoparden.
In diesem Sinne allen einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## fischerheinrich (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



tomitulpe schrieb:


> Hallo! ich bin neu hier , deswegen stelle ich mich mal vor,
> ich gehe gerne in der Brandung angeln und nächstes Jahr will ich mal nach Lohals, na ich hoffe ich bekomme ein Boot das ich zum ersten mal vom Boot aus fischen kann, es wird ja geschrieben in vielen Foren das in Lohals ja wegen der Berufsfischerei nicht mehr viel los sein soll, naja da lassen wir uns mal überraschen, über Holland und die Nordsee wurde ja auch geschrieben das kein Fisch dort mehr ist, aber wenn ich Abends vom Angeln kam hatte ich immer was, im Frühjahr Dorsch und im Sommer Seezungen, Platten und Seebarsche,
> naja vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen tollen Tipp wegen dem angel in Lohals und wo man günstig ein Boot bekommt
> 
> LG,



habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht bei wewewe.angelnauflangeland.de
Die sind oben in Lohals, ist zwar schon ein paar jahre her, aber sehr freundlich. Und Fisch gibt es in Lohals auch, auf jeden Fall Platte, und etwas weiter nach Norden auch Dorsch.

Grüße


----------



## möve (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



tomitulpe schrieb:


> Hallo! ich bin neu hier , deswegen stelle ich mich mal vor,
> ich gehe gerne in der Brandung angeln und nächstes Jahr will ich mal nach Lohals, na ich hoffe ich bekomme ein Boot das ich zum ersten mal vom Boot aus fischen kann, es wird ja geschrieben in vielen Foren das in Lohals ja wegen der Berufsfischerei nicht mehr viel los sein soll, naja da lassen wir uns mal überraschen, über Holland und die Nordsee wurde ja auch geschrieben das kein Fisch dort mehr ist, aber wenn ich Abends vom Angeln kam hatte ich immer was, im Frühjahr Dorsch und im Sommer Seezungen, Platten und Seebarsche,
> naja vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen tollen Tipp wegen dem angel in Lohals und wo man günstig ein Boot bekommt
> 
> LG,


Hallo, versuch es doch mal unter www.baeltferie.com, die Besitzer haben eine auswahl an Booten und Ferienhäuser.
-


----------



## hollikre (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich würde mich doch glatt einigen anderen Mitgliedern anschließen und ein paar wenige Worte über mich verlieren. Mich als Angler zu bezeichnen wäre doch glatt gelogen, da ich die Zeit dafür gar nicht habe. Ich bin einfach nur ein typischer Gelegenheitsangler. Habe Ende Mai ein Ferienhaus im Süden von LL gemietet, um mit drei Kumpels beim Angeln ein wenig auszuspannen. Kann mir bitte jemand aus dieser großen Runde mit GPS Daten für ein paar Hot Spots rund um das südliche LL weiterhelfen? Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar, besonders als Neuling!

LG


----------



## Oli74 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Endlich hat das neue Jahr begonnen, da kann man wieder sagen: Ich fahr dieses Jahr nach Langeland! (hört sich doch viel besser an)

Frohes neues Jahr an alle!                      :vik: 

Gruß Oli


----------



## tomitulpe (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo!
erstmal noch ein gesundes neues jahr wünsche ich euch!
so das ferienhaus ist gemietet in lohals, danke für den link mit dem boot, ist nur schade das keine preise dort enthalten sind fürs boot, oder ich habe sie nicht gefunden
so heute kam ein paket von ulli dulli damit ich auch gut ausgerüstet bin, und mein schwiegersohn habe ich auch gleich ausgerüstet, na mit brandungsangeln kenne ich mich ja schon recht gut aus von der holländischen nordsee, habe mir auch schon einige vorfächer selber gebunden, hatte mal die idee es mit rasslen zu versuchen, na bin mal gespannt wie es die dorsche in holland mögen, dann werde ich es auch in dänemark im sommer mal vom boot ausprobieren mit rassel vorfächern, na werde mal meinen vermieter anschreiben wegen einem boot mieten, vielleicht kann er mir ja kontakte machen, mein frauchen ist schon bald aufgeregter wie ich auf den urlaub und das erstemal fischen vom boot, na mal schauen ob wir dann auch alle seefest sind und nicht nur die ganze zeit die fische füttern, aber meine idee war ja gut zu frühstücken damit es sich besser füttern lässt....lol....
viele hatten ja hier geschrieben das um lohals nicht viel mit dorsch mehr ist, naja mal schauen, wer kann mir sagen wie tief die ostsee um lohals so ist,
bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus

und gute fänge für dieses jahr


----------



## knutemann (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



tomitulpe schrieb:


> wer kann mir sagen wie tief die ostsee um lohals so ist,
> bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus



Du hast Post#6Damit sollte dir geholfen sein.


----------



## chaco (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

dauert noch soooooooooooo lange bis august...


----------



## Norbi (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Ihr,was ist der Unterschied zwischen 2012 und 2013 ??:m


----------



## Greenhorn (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, Urlaub für nächstes Jahr ist gebucht.
> Das 22 Jährige Jubiläum ist dann voll.
> Vom 13-20.04.2013 geht es auf zur Insel der Leoparden.
> In diesem Sinne allen einen guten Rutsch.



Erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr in die Runde...

Ich bin Mitte August wieder auf Langeland und hoffentlich auch schon im April. Mal sehen.

@Aalzheimer:
Was heißt denn 22-jährigem Jubiläum? Seit 22 Jahren auf Langeland? Falls ja, dann bist Du ja ein echter Veteran. Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja die Wartezeit aufs Frühjahr mit ein paar Anekdoten erleichtern. Z.B. Wie sich das Angeln auf Langeland über die Jahre verändert hat?


----------



## tomitulpe (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

na wir fahren auch am 10 august nach langeland nach lohals, na bin schon etwas aufgeregt mein erster tripp dorthin und null ahnung vom bootsangeln auf der ostsee
aber hoffe mal wir haben das anfängerglück und können ein paar dorsche verhaften, die ausrüstung habe ich ja nun zusammen, ne grosse kiste mit pilkern, gummifischen und sämtlichen beifängern
boot bin ich ja früher schon gefahren, aber nur auf seen
grosse schiffe haben immer vorfahrt und das boot immer zu den wellen steuern, und es hat keine bremse, naja wir werden uns mal langsam ran tasten


----------



## elbetaler (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo in die Runde und ein gesundes Neues!
Ich glaube mein Vorredner Norbi meint, den Trööt fürs neue Jahr (2013) aufzumachen....
Ich lese hier gern mit, möchte dieses Jahr auch LL-Luft schnuppern. Hatte mir den LL-Führer von der Rapsbande gekauft. Ist schon bestimmt 4-5 Jahre her. Kann man das Buch dort als "Gehhilfe" gebrauchen?

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde und ein gesundes Neues!
> Ich glaube mein Vorredner Norbi meint, den Trööt fürs neue Jahr (2013) aufzumachen....
> Ich lese hier gern mit, möchte dieses Jahr auch LL-Luft schnuppern. Hatte mir den LL-Führer von der Rapsbande gekauft. Ist schon bestimmt 4-5 Jahre her. Kann man das Buch dort als "Gehhilfe" gebrauchen?
> 
> ...


 
Guten Morgen und frohes Neues!

Das Buch kanst du sehr gut gebrauchen. Darin sind die unterschiedlichen Angelstellen, Methoden und Zeiten beschrieben. Ich bin auch "Stammgast" auf der Insel und mir hat dieses Büchlein wirklich geholfen, egal ob für's Brandungsangeln in Fredmose, Kelsnor Fyr oder Ristinge. Aber auch für das Mefo-Fischen rund um die Südspitze Gulstav / Doves Klint.#6
Wie gesagt, mir hat es geholfen. Wünsche dir dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Nin-ja (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

August 2012 :vik::

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qW8feDyQE4


----------



## autoglas (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Freunde  Winterschlaf ist vorbei,und Ich bin schon im Angelfieber! im April der erste  Trip,die nächsten folgen!!!!!!,Meerforelle war 2012 bescheiden,dennoch nicht  aufgeben heist die Devise,anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom Oktober 2012(trotz  aller unangebrachten Kritik im Juni,Baby dorsche,Streckbank,alte Fotos  usw.egal!)die besten Fänge waren Keldsnor 15-40 Meter)Wir pilkten mit Pilker und  Gummi es hatte gebissen,Petri Heil für 2013 melde mich im April mit neuen  Infos.|wavey:


----------



## tomitulpe (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo! na bin ja mal gespannt wo man auf LL Wattis bekommt, Haus gebucht und mit dem Boot hat es auch super geklappt, Angelkasten ist auch gut gefüllt, na da wollen wir mal hoffen das wir im August auch Glück haben einige Dorsche zu verhaften, habe mir schon einige Vorfächer fürs Pilken gebunden so das man reichlich wareieren kann


----------



## Hoffi1986 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,

Bin zwar neu im Board, aber fahre schon seit 15 Jahren (teilweise 3x im Jahr) auf die schönste Insel der Welt. 

Dieses Jahr ist eine Woche im August fix, eventuell im Mai schon mal ne runde zum austesten und weil ich es eh nicht bis in August aushalte. 

Wir haben uns diese Jahr vorgenommen unser persönliches Mindestmaß ein bisschen hoch zusetzen. Wir werden keine Fische unter 60 cm (vorher 50cm) mitnehmen. Vielleicht ist es Ideologie, aber so wollen wir die Fischgründe erhalten, weil ich auch mit meinen Enkeln noch nach Langeland will und das nicht zur um Plattfische zu fangen. JA dann nehme ich nur 5-10 Dorsche an einem Tag oder auch mal nur 1-2 mit in den Hafen. (3 Personen)

Wenn ich mir die Berichte von defekten Booten etc durchlese, dann kriege ich echt nen Hals. Wenn ich sehe wie viele mit den Booten umgehen (bei zuviel Welle zuschnell fahren, im Hafen Wellen verursachen, wie eine Frau einparken und 5 mal anschlagen ;-) usw usw) dann ist doch klar das die Vermieter mit der Wartung und Instandsetzung nicht mehr hinterher kommen. Überlegt dochmal was diese Boote aushalten müssen, wenn ich mit 4 Mann und Gerät auf eine Welle schlage. Das ist genauso rücksichtslos wie das mitnehmen von 40er Dorschen. Hauptsache schnell ins Auto die Gurkeneimer und wenn diese dann,im Filetierraum im Hafen, gezeigt werden und man fragt was sie mit 10-15cm Filets machen, dann werden sie auch noch zickig. 

Wie hat mein Opa so schön gesagt: Wer schreit und schlägt hat keine Argumente mehr und meist Unrecht. 

Ich denke die guten Jungs werden auch dieses Jahr fangen und am Ende gewinnen nicht wie beim Fußball die Deutschen sondern die Holländer. Fragt die mal, die geben und uneigennützig Auskunft und ein roser Gummifisch sieht nicht nur komisch aus sondern fängt extrem gut.

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## MAXIMA (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

#h Hallo Hoffi, wilkommen im Bord.
Dieser Trööt ist eigentlich zu Ende....schau mal unter 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255427&page=4

Gruß Maxima und viel Spaß im Bord.....#6


----------



## Hoffi1986 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: LANGELAND 2012 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Maxima.


----------

